# Vos Animaux > Chiens >  Castiel le chiot

## Liolia

Ces dernières semaines je priais pour ne pas trouver encore des portées de chatons dans des sacs poubelles.

En promenant mes chiens j'ai trouvé un chiot attaché a un arbre avec une ficelle, dans un petit bois. Direction veto il aurait entre 1 et  2 mois, n'est pas pucé, sûrement un croisement de chien de chasse.

Dans la foulée je me suis pris la tête avec le refuge qui bien sûr est persuadé que c'est mon chiot que je veux abandonner.

Le petit gars ne veut pas que je le pose a tel point que le véto a dit: il a un nom tout trouvé: monsieur kaïkaï. C'est une vraie sirene. Je lui ai donné des croquettes chiot qu'il a du mal a macher je vais les mouiller, par contre sortie en laisse dans le jardin pour faire ses besoins, grosse panique au point que j'ai cru qu'il faisait une crise d'asthme. Là il dort sur moi. Je continue de le sortir quand même au jardin non?

----------


## cerbere

oui mais tu sais ce que l'on va te dire....




















phootooooooooooooooo

----------


## monloulou

Décidément, mais ce n’est pas un chaton  :Embarrassment:  
a t-il assimilé laisse = ficelle = abandon ? Et pipi popo avec les copains ?

----------


## Liolia

j'ai refait une tentative pas de caca , pipi je vois pas il est trop petit, terrifié des qu'il est dehors, et des qu'il entend les hurlement de la chienne de mes voisins il cherche a se cacher genre sous la voiture ou autre.

- - - Mise à jour - - -



Il porte le premier collier de Mazda ça fait trop bizarre quand je vois Mazda aujourd'hui

----------


## phacélie

Oui, il a certainement peur que tu le laisses, d'être à nouveau tout seul, pauvre petiot il est vraiment tout bébé encore.
Assied-toi, parle-lui et met-le entre tes jambes peut-être pour le rassurer dehors.

----------


## cerbere

le truc c'est que si tu le laisses dedans ca va s'aggraver.... quand il serait plus à l'aise avec ta chienne il se calquera dessus....

----------


## Liolia

C'est bizarre car a l’intérieur il n'a pas peur du tout de mes chiens mais en exterieur si. Il a une minuscule queue c'est marrant. Il me semblait bien que de le garder en interieur renforcerait sa peur. Bon bah on va voir, je sais même pas si je le garde, mais de toute façon je crois que je n'aurais pas le choix. En tout cas il est craquant et bisouilleur.

----------


## Liolia



----------


## cerbere

mouais il a bien une tête à faire du cinéma ^^

le ptit que j'ai à la maison son tout 1er caca dehors une poule a bougé dans le poulailler il est parti en hurlant dans l'autre sens..... maintenant il est super à l'aise dehors...

----------


## Liolia

oui il sortira dehors quoi qu'il arrive, bon en même temps il a pas fait non plus de caca dedans, donc il a peut-être juste pas envie

----------


## Liolia

En fait si, ça y est il a fait caca dedans  :: 

C'est con mais qu'est-ce que c'est craquant un chiot, je suis déja gaga alors que je le connais depuis une demie journée.

----------


## Roukmoutt

Mais il a une bouille craquante ! On fond devant un tel regard !

----------


## Liolia

Bon il s'est détendu et se promène partout en terrain conquis ce qui agace Kingston et Mazda. Mazda est super jaloux, il aboie quand je gagatise sur le petit, un aboiement indigné. Le petit est fasciné par les chats qui l'observent de près, il pleure pour les rejoindre sur l'arbre à chats ( MDR). On a refait une sortie ou il a été plus détendu, mais il a vraiment la trouille des aboiements de la chienne des voisins. Il est resté près de moi sagement pendant que je jouais à la balle avec Mazda mais il préfère nettement l’intérieur de la maison. Je viens juste de ranger ma paire de puma qu'il commençait à grignoter, je suis échaudée car chiot Mazda a détruit une paire de puma toute neuve. 

Il est mignon, il adore le moelleux du lit. Il sentait très mauvais donc il a eu une douche. C'est curieux il sentait la pisse et la merde donc je pense qu'il ne devait pas être attaché la depuis longtemps et qu'il devait être avec d'autres animaux. Il est pas recherché sur pet alert, j'ai repéré une dame sur fb qui donnait des chiots lui correspondant  (au cas ou on lui aurait volé ou tout simplement engagé a lui prendre et ensuite abandonné ) mais elle me dit que pour le moment seule une femelle a été adoptée.

----------


## Naloune

Rassure le à fond les manettes, c'est encore un tout petit chou, il a besoin de sécurité et pour un peu, son environnement n'a jamais été si stimulant. Tu t'en fous, tu feras de l'éduc' plus tard  ::

----------


## Liolia

bah là ça a l'air d'aller il est vautré sur la couette et même pas collé contre moi! peinard!

----------


## Sydolice

Entièrement d'accord avec Naloune. C'est encore un tout petit bébé qui devrait être auprès de sa maman chien. 
Il n'est pas du tout naturel pour nos toutous d'apprendre ce que nous appelons " la propreté ". Il a bien le temps.
Ce bébé a eu de la chance que tu le prennes. Lui as-tu donné un nom ? C'est la lettre " O " cette année ... ( au cas où  :Smile:  )
Il a une petite tête adorable.

----------


## monloulou

Okaïkaï  ::

----------


## Liolia

oui je vais juste lui apprendre que sortir un peu au jardin c'est agréable et si caca il y a il sera félicité. Pour le moment il est surtout interessé par le lit. J'ai un king size pour que mes animaux ne prennent pas toute la place. Bah là y a que moi et lui dessus. Les chats sont dans le salon même si ils viennent le renifler régulièrement, et les deux chiens se sont couchés par terre avec des têtes de martyrs, alors qu'ils ont plein de dodo partout y compris à coté de mon lit. Ce chien minuscule les empêchent de venir sur le lit, alala... :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

non pas encore de nom ( Okaïkaï mdr )

----------


## Azoth

espérons que le reste de la portée s'en sorte aussi bien que lui  ::

----------


## Liolia

y en avait qu'un et franchement je comprends pas, il est beau, pas maigre. Hier j'ai verifié son palais au cas ou il aurait une fente, rien de rien.

En tout cas il est sympa, et plus stressé du tout on va tenter une sortie au jardin. Aujourd'hui on va rester au calme car j'ai choppé une gastro et j'ai été malade toute la nuit.

Quand j'avais recupéré Mazda chez sa naisseuse il était physiquement dans un état bien pire. Là monsieur fait des appels au jeu aux chats et a Mazda en aboyant de sa toute petite voix.

Je lui ai trouvé un nom, ce sera Castiel. ( oui oui je suis ultra fan de supernatural  ::  )

----------


## Liolia

Une photo prise cette nuit, y a pas plus détendu:



Et ce matin au jardin:










Il était super pressé de rentrer.

----------


## monloulou

::  le bidou, il est tombé du ciel Castiel  :: 
trop mignon et il apprend vite on dirait

----------


## Liolia

Sinon pour l'alimentation hier je lui ai pris un paquet de croquettes chiot, il mange très peu les croquettes ont tendance à retomber de sa bouche, alors je lui propose souvent et tout va bien le transit est bon. il n'a pas voulu toucher aux croquettes mouillées. Si je mets un peu de pâtée dans les croquettes? J'ai peur qu'il ait la diarrhée, mais j'ai quelques barquettes de almo nature adulte je me disais en mettre très peu juste pour humidifier de façon appétente? Ou c'est pas grave du moment qu'il mange même si il mange peu?

----------


## Delphane

Tu as vérifié avec le véto qu'il avait les dents qui étaient bien opérationnelles ? (bon savoir qu'il était sevré vu les circonstances, c'est dur d'être fixé...)
J'y pense parce que vu ce que tu dis, on dirait plus que c'est parce qu'il ne sait pas comment s'y prendre, plus que par manque d'appétence qu'il a du mal à manger les croquettes...  ::

----------


## Liolia

oui il a plein de dents, mais pas totalement sorties, a moitié on va dire.

----------


## Delphane

Il est peut-être gêné, du coup ? Ou ça lui fait mal aux gencives quand il doit croquer les croquettes ?...

----------


## Liolia

je vais surveiller ça

----------


## phacélie

Un peu de lait maternisé en plus peut-être ?

----------


## Liolia

Alors j'avais mis à tremper une cuillère a café de patée almo écrasée dans un peu d'eau avec les croquettes. Il a bien mieux mangé, et on entend qu'il croque même si c'est un peu difficile. Après je suis allée chercher un truc dans la pièce des chats j'ai pas refermé la barrière de sécurité derrière moi et en deux secondes monsieur s'envoyait leur pâtée. Encore un gourmand. Ses dents finissent de pousser, il est pas maigre, donc a mon avis tout va bien. Les croquettes chiots elles sont au lait ce sont des croquettes de sevrage phacelie.

----------


## Delphane

Oui bon ben effectivement : ce n'est qu'une question de pousse de dents et de "pratique" pour manger...  :: 

D'autant que tu ne sais pas avec quoi il était nourri avant que tu ne le trouves... lait maternel (avec de la chance), pâtée voir carrément à l'ancienne pain trempé etc... Il ne connaissait sans doute pas les croquettes...

----------


## Liolia

Je lui ai bidouillé un jouet avec des chutes de jean, car Mazda est pas trop chaud pour lui prêter les siens et en plus ils sont trop gros. Alors comme je sais que vous détestez les photos de chiots, surtout les chiots laids, et que j'ai envie de vous contrarier, voilà:

----------


## monloulou

Rho la queue toute riquiqui  :: 
Cette bouille à faire craquer plus d’une  ::

----------


## Liolia

oui sa queue est vraiment minuscule! J'aimerais bien qu'il fasse craquer Kingston et Mazda!

----------


## cerbere

ou alors c'est des gosses qui ont ramené ce chiot chez eux pis les parents....zont ont pas voulu...

----------


## manou 851

QUEL BEAU  garçon.
Sa queue ne s'est pas coupée toute seule !!
il est trop jeune pour être identifié je présume;
Si tu décides de ne pas le garder je suis à la recherche d'un chien j'ai perdu cet hiver mon jack  de presque 16ans, et sa copine Violette s'ennuie un peu.

----------


## Liolia

mais sa queue n'est pas coupée, elle est juste toute petite.

----------


## manou 851

bah non ! la disposition des poils indique plutôt qu'elle a été coupée comme sur les jack pour les récupérer quand ils bloquent dans un terrier.

----------


## cerbere

heu y'a des chiens qui naissent sans queue..... enfin bref...

----------


## Liolia

bah je viens de regarder je vois aucun tissu cicatriciel, elle est pointue enfin j'ai jamais vu de queue coupée, mais je me dis que vu son jeune âge si elle avait été coupée je verrais quelque chose non?

----------


## phacélie

> 


Mais qu'il est mignon :: 

C'est d'après cette photo que vous supposez que sa queue est coupée ?
Je ne vois même pas qu'elle est courte là...

----------


## Liolia



----------


## manou 851

Pour moi c'est une queue coupée;
Un chien anour n'a pas le même aspect : il n'y a pas de moignon
c'est un truc qu'on ait dans les races de chasse avant six jours ( terminaisons nerveuses pas complètes) on met un élastique à l'endroit ou on raccoucit et cela s'atrophie et tombe tout sec.

----------


## phacélie

Oui, on dirait bien qu'il a une queue coupée.
Que t'a dit le véto question gabarit, plutôt épagneul ou plutôt braque ?

----------


## Liolia

Le veto avait pas trop le temps en fait c'était entre 2 consults, il m'a dit qu'il ressemble a un croisement de chasse et il m'a dit qu'il a une bonne tête de beagle.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

en tout cas vu d'ici sa queue a l'air normale, toute pointue au toucher.

----------


## Liolia

coupée ou pas de toute façon, je ne peux rien y faire. Il va bien le petit gars, cette nuit il voulait a tout prix dormir sur mon visage à part ça il est sympa.

----------


## Liolia

veto et refuge oui, j'ai surveillé petalert, mais je ne veux pas l'y mettre et que n'importe qui me dise que c'est le sien.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Le véto l'aurait vu si sa queue était coupée ou pas forcément?

----------


## manou 851

Tu dis qu'il l'a vu entre deux portes, on peut pas dire qu'il l'a examiné ?
 il a vérifié si puce ou pas ??

----------


## manou 851

J'ai eu des clients venus faire le plein de leur voiture..............ils dépassent leur disponible et donc me propose de me laisser leur chiot en type de caution le temps d'aller au distributeur.
ils m'amènent un chiot rototo terrorisé par les baffles qui marchaient à fond………...il se met sous la caisse, je le caresse le pelote qui résiste à une bouille de BB. Je remarque il est tatoué je relève son n° et pis je sais pas     cela me semblait louche. Les jeunes reviennent avec l'appoint et tout le monde repart.
Le lendemain matin en vidant mes poches je retrouve le n° de tatuage et j'appelle la canine : le chiot avait été volé dans le Morbihan il y avait 3 semaines par des gens du voyage et apparemment revendu à des jeunes de cité. Le numéro de voiture était faux……….. tout cela pour dire que tout peut arriver.

----------


## Liolia

oui j'y suis allée pour la puce sans rdv, mais pas de puce. Il a quand même pris le temps de le palper pour voir si rien n'était cassé vu qu'il kaïkaïait. Donc je me demande si sa queue était coupée, il l'aurait vu?

----------


## Azoth

Les miens ont eu la queue coupée à l'arrache par des gens malveillants, ça a mis + de 6 mois sous ialuset à cicatriser... et c'était à vif quoi  ::  J'avais pris des photos mais elles ne sont pas sur cet ordi.
Azoth s'est pris la queue dans une porte de boxe étant jeune, de plein fouet, il a fallut amputer, donc queue coupée chez véto, sous anesthésie, radio et point de suture, en à peine 2 mois c'était cicatrisé sans douleur. 

Un petit chien qui a eu de la chance dans tout les cas
Son histoire restera une enigme
Les chiens de chasse sont mal lotis, comme les molosses, dans le "reigne du chien" si on peut dire.... entre l chasse, les labos, etc etc, ce sont des races en souffrance majoritairement, c'est super pour lui!!

là où je viens d’emménager un monsieur a des "setter" je pense, magnifique, bcp de blanc, il ne stérilise pas, il a portées sur portées, personne n'a su me dire où finissaient les chiots.. là il en a gardé deux, ce qui lui fait 4 chiens, qu'il enferme, et quand ils sont dans la petite cour, il y en a un d'attaché car il arrive à se barrer. et quand ils se barrent, ils ne veulent pas revenir hein...

Au tout début une femelle d'à peine 5 mois avait débarqué à la maison, ne connaissant rien, je l'ai rapporté, qu'est ce que jm'en suis voulue.. je suis sur que c'est celle ou celui attaché... je crois reconnaître les taches noires et marrons... J'ai beau remuer ciel et terre, pour ici, ce n'est pas de la maltraitance.. y'a rien à y faire...
ça fend le cœur cette impuissance..... et une dame m'a dit de ne pas trop me faire remarquer par ce monsieur n'aura aucun scrupule à empoisonner mes chiens.... youpie  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'ai eu des clients venus faire le plein de leur voiture..............ils dépassent leur disponible et donc me propose de me laisser leur chiot en type de caution le temps d'aller au distributeur.
> ils m'amènent un chiot rototo terrorisé par les baffles qui marchaient à fond………...il se met sous la caisse, je le caresse le pelote qui résiste à une bouille de BB. Je remarque il est tatoué je relève son n° et pis je sais pas     cela me semblait louche. Les jeunes reviennent avec l'appoint et tout le monde repart.
> Le lendemain matin en vidant mes poches je retrouve le n° de tatuage et j'appelle la canine : le chiot avait été volé dans le Morbihan il y avait 3 semaines par des gens du voyage et apparemment revendu à des jeunes de cité. Le numéro de voiture était faux……….. tout cela pour dire que tout peut arriver.


ah bah quel échec  ::

----------


## Liolia

Bon je sais pas si vous allez suivre mon raisonnement mais tant pis hein. Quand les chats sont chatons, leur queue est pointue, avec de la peau en plus pointue aussi, bah Castiel c'est pareil. De toute façon pour l'histoire de cette queue coupée je saurais quand je le ramènerais chez le véto pour la suite. En tout cas aucune cicatrice et au toucher la queue s'affine harmonieusement.

Pour l'abandon, une personne je sais plus qui a parlé de mômes qui auraient ramené un chien chez leurs parents. Ça a fait tilt. L'endroit ou je balade mes chiens est un circuit très emprunté par les 2 ou 3 proprios de toutous de mon bled qui promènent. Y a souvent un môme qui fait du vélo et me parle parfois, il m'a dit une fois ( car il croyait que mes chiens allaient faire des bébés ensemble ) que son oncle qui est un chasseur a souvent des bébés chiens mais qu'il s'en occupe pas très bien. Si je le vois ce week-end j'essayerais de le sonder. Castiel était attaché avec une ficelle de façon a ce qu'il ne puisse pas ronger la corde.

----------


## Delphane

De toute façon, un chiot aussi jeune attaché à un arbre avec une ficelle et laissé là, y'a pas 36 solutions...  :: 
Effectivement, des gosses qui jouent avec un chiot, les parents qui n'en veulent pas etc... c'est très possible. Dans tout les cas, un maître digne de ce nom ne laisserait pas une telle chose arriver avec son chiot...

Moi a ta place, je ferais pucer le chiot à mon nom, quitte à le faire adopter par la suite "dans les règles". Au moins, il serait protégé et n'importe qui ne pourrait pas dire que c'est le sien...

----------


## Liolia

oui à la fin du mois il sera pucé. Parfois les enfants font des choses un peu désespérées, du coup je me dis si ça se trouve ce môme s'est attaché a ce chiot qui est a son oncle et lui a piqué et l'a attaché là pour que moi ou les autres promeneurs de chiens le trouvions.

----------


## Liolia

En tout cas il a repris du poil de la bête, aujourd'hui il dort pas, une vraie fusée dans la maison!

----------


## phacélie

> oui à la fin du mois il sera pucé. Parfois les enfants font des choses un peu désespérées, du coup je me dis si ça se trouve ce môme s'est attaché a ce chiot qui est a son oncle et lui a piqué et l'a attaché là pour que moi ou les autres promeneurs de chiens le trouvions.


Pas très glamour ce que je vais dire, peut-être trop d'imagination aussi, mais... et si l'oncle de ce môme le lui avait donné, qu'il (le môme) en cours de balade avec le chiot avait eu une envie subite de faire caca, qu'il avait attaché le chiot à un arbre pour s'éloigner un peu ? ::

----------


## Liolia

Non c'est un bosquet et j'ai appelé alentours tu penses bien. Mais si ça se trouve j'extrapole hein, c'est juste un con qui l'a attaché là pour s'en débarrasser. A mon avis il vient d'un endroit ou il y a beaucoup de chiens, malgré le bain que je lui ai donné le dessous de ses pattes reste jauni par l'urine. Je crois que ce chien vient d'un genre de chenil, il ne supporte pas  les aboiements, que ce soit les aboiements incessants de la chienne des  voisins ou les aboiements dans une video, il flippe et tremble. Et  aussi il aime avoir de l'espace, par exemple il vient me faire des  calins, mais si il dort et que je le caresse ou le touche il se lève et  va dormir plus loin, il s'étale a fond, et il adore le lit, les  couettes, couvertures. Hier aprem la sortie jardin s'est mieux passé, il  utilisait ses 10 mètres de longe pour gambader et explorer, mais ce con  de Mazda est arrivé a fond de train avec sa balle et l'a bousculé. Donc  il s'est mis a hurler kaïkaïkaï jusqu'a ce que je le prenne et le  rentre, une vraie sirene.

Du coup hier soir on est allés au jardin  tous les deux en tête à tête il y a pris son repas, et on a fait tout le  tour en longe, et on est remontés en passant devant la haie ou la  chienne des voisins hurlait, et même si il n'était pas rassuré, il s'est  montré très brave et n'a pas chouiné pour que je le porte.

----------


## phacélie

Il vient probablement d'un chenil de chasseur, ce que je trouve étrange, c'est qu'il soit si jeune (ôté à sa mère) et abandonné quasiment dans la foulée.

----------


## Delphane

Le petit "de trop" dans la portée ?  ::

----------


## Azoth

oui celui qui gêne.... qui fera pas un bon chien...

ça fait peur tout ça.... L'Homme dégoûte...

----------


## Liolia

j'avoue, j'y connais rien en chien de chasseur, mais moi il me plait bien, même si il était pas prévu. J'ai très envie de le garder, j'espère juste qu'il deviendra pas énorme, et que mes deux autres zigs vont finir par l'accepter, parce que pour le moment, ils veulent pas jouer avec lui, ils l'évitent comme si il puait, quand il s'approche ils font des genre de sursaut et s'éloignent, et Mazda aboie quand je gagatise trop sur lui et ne veut pas qu'il touche a ses jouets.

----------


## phacélie

> Le petit "de trop" dans la portée ?


Peut-être le dernier et sa mère n'avait plus de lait/pas envie de s'en occuper ?




> oui celui qui gêne.... qui fera pas un bon chien...
> 
> ça fait peur tout ça.... L'Homme dégoûte...


Qui gêne, peut-être oui, mais qui ne fera pas un bon chien de chasse, ça me paraît vraiment tôt pour le savoir.




> j'avoue, j'y connais rien en chien de chasseur, mais moi il me plait bien, même si il était pas prévu. J'ai très envie de le garder, j'espère juste qu'il deviendra pas énorme, et que mes deux autres zigs vont finir par l'accepter, parce que pour le moment, ils veulent pas jouer avec lui, ils l'évitent comme si il puait, quand il s'approche ils font des genre de sursaut et s'éloignent, et Mazda aboie quand je gagatise trop sur lui et ne veut pas qu'il touche a ses jouets.


Moi aussi  je craquerais à ta place, avec sa bonne petite bouille de (quasi )beagle comme dit ton véto... :: 
C'est un gêneur pour tes loustics, un étranger trop petit pour être "remis à sa place" alors qu'il leur pique l'attention de môman et en plus qu'il ose avoir des vues sur leurs jouets... ::

----------


## mamandeuna

Ravie des aventures de Okaikai  :: 
Il ne pouvait pas mieux tomber du bout de sa corde, et si déjà les chasseurs ne tuent plus les portées, c'est un énorme progrès, dans mon enfance, on hésitait pas à noyer les portées non désirées dans les lessiveuses... ::

----------


## Delphane

Pour tes chiens, je pense qu'effectivement, ils le voient comme celui qui pique l'attention de leur môman chérie...  :: 
Avec le temps, j'espère pour toi qu'il vont l'intégrer à leur "meute". Et puis le petit grandissant, il fera un compagnon de jeu plus intéressant... Et puis ils n'ont peut-être pas l'habitude dinteragir avec des si petits chiots, aussi.  ::

----------


## Liolia

Le pire c'est que j'avais donné a Castiel un jouet qui appartenait à Mazda à la base mais avec lequel il ne voulait pas jouer, bah Mazda s'est faché à récupéré le jouet et depuis il le lache plus. Si j'ai du courage et du temps cet aprem je vais lui coudre un dodo et des jouets parce que là j'ai pas le budget pour un trousseau de naissance. Je crois que c'est important qu'il ait ses affaires et qu'il comprenne que sa place n'est pas perché sur ma tête  ::

----------


## Liolia

> Pour tes chiens, je pense qu'effectivement, ils le voient comme celui qui pique l'attention de leur môman chérie... 
> Avec le temps, j'espère pour toi qu'il vont l'intégrer à leur "meute". Et puis le petit grandissant, il fera un compagnon de jeu plus intéressant... Et puis ils n'ont peut-être pas l'habitude d’interagir avec des si petits chiots, aussi.


Kingston accueille toujours les nouveaux avec mépris même si elle ne leur fait jamais de mal, mais elle est plus habituée aux chatons. Elle avait très mal pris l'arrivée de Mazda chiot mais comme ils ont vite joué ensemble ça s'était réglé. Le truc c'est que là ils sont deux. Et le méprisent à deux. Comme Kiki en a souvent marre des sollicitations de Mazda qui est plus speed et plus en demande de jeux, je me dis qu'a un moment Castiel va devenir interessant pour Mazda, et je compte tenter des sorties jardins avec juste les deux gars histoire que Mazdouille ne soit pas influencé par Kingston. Les chats ça va, Sati va pas tarder à le toiletter je sens, Miel n'a pas peur de lui, et Totoro s'en fout, par contre Batman qui est très proche des chiens calque son attitude sur eux.

----------


## manou 851

A la difference de ta précedente adoption ou tu es passée de un à deux là      tu as déjà une meute qui doit accepter un 3 ème larron.
je connais pas tes chiens mais fait gaffe à la remise en place du petit dernier des fois cela tourne au vinaigre.

----------


## Liolia

Bah en fait Mazda était plutôt bien disposé à la base, mais je crois bien qu'il a cru que c'était un chaton car il est un véritable père pour les chatons. Ils mordent pas mes chiens, mais tu as raison, je fais très attention. Mazda c'était le petit dernier, alors je pense que la pilule est dure à avaler.

----------


## Delphane

C'est sûr que la frontière entre "remise en place normale du chiot par les adultes au sein d'une meute" et "bagarre qui dégénère" est parfois vite franchie. Après, c'est comme tout : si les chiens sont équilibrés et que le maître sait les "lire", ça devrait a priori bien se passer.
A la limite, c'est presque plus lors du passage à l'âge adulte que les grosses bagarres et les inimitiés peuvent se déclarer.

----------


## Liolia

comme il ne pleuvait pas on est restés posés au jardin cet aprem' Mes chiens l'observent et le reniflent, mais pour le moment imposent des distances. Je lui ai enlevé la longe, il s'emmêle trop dedans, il reste près de moi, il ne s'éloigne pas plus de 5 metres. Il est vraiment beau je trouve.

----------


## cerbere

perso ici j'ai fait la fourbe avec les 2 autres. Calins au ptit quand ils avaient le dos tourné sinon je le repoussais. Au bout d'une semaine copain comme cochons....

----------


## nathalie2795

qu'il est mignon il ressemble beaucoup à un petit épagneul breton noir et blanc

----------


## Liolia

Ah oui, il lui ressemble!

----------


## Liolia

C'est marrant parce que l'arrivée de Castiel me montre de façon éclatante que Mazda est vraiment le gros casse bonbon de la maison a qui je trouve toujours des excuses parce que ah le pauvre il était si malingre et malade a son arrivée et ah le pauvre je n'ai pas pu lui donner assez de calins car je voulais pas faire du chagrin à Kingston et aussi ah le pauvre il m'aime tellement. 

Cet aprem Kingston était plutôt cool avec le petit, Mazda était comme dhab obsédé par la balle du début à la fin et il a grogné sur le petit a un moment ou il s'était approché de sa balle.

Du coup ce soir je suis sortie seule avec Kingston et Castiel, Kingston qui ne joue plus à la balle tellement Mazda l'en a dégouté a voulu y jouer et on a fait une petite partie ( mais pas obsessionnelle comme Mazda, une partie joyeuse ), ensuite elle s'est baladé dans le jardin avec Castiel, alors y a pas eu d'effusions d'amour mais ils se reniflaient et elle était bienveillante.

Je pense que c'est très bien que Castiel arrive, il va y avoir du recadrage.

----------


## Liolia

Et je viens d'avoir une illumination que j'aurais pu avoir y a longtemps vous allez me dire, mais mieux vaut tard que jamais. Mazda ne réagit pas au clicker car il n'est pas très interessé par les gateaux. Je pense que je vais tout reprendre avec lui en utilisant le clicker et la balle comme récompense.

----------


## del28

il est microchou ton ptit Castiel
j'adore son prénom

----------


## cerbere

Non mais le.merdeux. Comment il semble fier coomme.un paon avec sa queue droite..

----------


## Liolia

Fier mais à la moindre alerte il se jette dans mes bras en mode: sauve moi!

----------


## monloulou

Il a la tête dun beagle et la queue dun fox le dodu  :: 
Les anciens veillent à ce que le petiot ne prenne pas la place du kalif, je pense quil ne faut pas isoler Mazda, vous êtes la chef de meute, ils apprendront à vivre ensemble avec le temps  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Liolia

Je pense pas qu'il s'est senti isolé, je sors Kingston seule et lui seul souvent, que ce soit en balade ou juste pour jouer dans le jardin.

----------


## monloulou

Ok il est déjà habitué  ::

----------


## Liolia

Oui je trouve ça bien les moments en tête à tête.

----------


## Azoth

> qu'il est mignon il ressemble beaucoup à un petit épagneul breton noir et blanc
> Pièce jointe 400357


C'est clair! je ne pense pas qu'il y ai du beagle du tout là dedans, tu as un bel épagneul pur race  ::  ils ont des poils tout douuuuuuuux  ::

----------


## Liolia

C'est vrai que son poil est tout doux, mais très ras.

----------


## Azoth

a voir en grandissant  :: 

mais je ne lui trouve pas cette tête là 



Alors qu'un chiot épagneul lui ressemble pas mal lol

----------


## Liolia

en fait le veto a parlé de beagle car il a un crane très rond et de longues oreilles. Et c'est vrai qu'il ressemble à l'epagneul de la photo sauf les oreilles. Ses oreilles sont longues et plates.

----------


## Delphane

Il peut être croisé Épagneul/Beagle... vu le contexte, c'est même probablement le cas...  ::

----------


## Liolia

de toute façon peu importe il est trop chou. Bien que de plus en plus agité  :: .  Il suit les grands partout, même si ils l'ignorent il s'en fout. Il tente de leur faire des bisous, il se prend des vents, Kingston lui fait son truc ou elle recule la tête en faisant un bruit qui ressemble à : pfff!

Mazda c'est bizarre on dirait qu'il a peur de lui, il l'évite et a un regard effrayé quand le petit s'approche.

----------


## cerbere

tu aurais vu mon staffie. Les yeux exorbités il le fuyait et il bavait de la mousse blanche.... heureusement on a gardé des vidéos de cet instant magique mdr

----------


## Liolia

Ah donc ça explique la bave abondante et inhabituelle de Kingston le premier jour, j'ai flippé à fond j'ai cru qu'elle était malade.

----------


## Liolia

Quand je fais la vaisselle je laisse les chiens au jardin, vue que ma fenêtre est devant l'évier, je les ais à l'oeil. J'ai laissé la porte ouverte et Castiel est sorti sous le préau, il a fait le tour tranquillou, il revenait de temps en temps me voir et repartait fureter. Je trouve ça chouette, petit, Mazda hurlait des qu'il m'avait pas sous les yeux et ça a duré jusqu'a ses 18 mois. Il s'est pas aventuré dans le jardin mais le préau est très grand, et ça m'a fait plaisir car j'ai vu que Kingston le surveillait, elle s'est mise devant le préau et elle le regardait et tournait la tête vers la haie derrière laquelle la chienne des voisins  hurle tout le temps. Je pense qu'elle craignait qu'il y aille. Elle aime pas cette chienne parce que bon c'est vrai c'est très pénible elle passe sa vie à gueuler. Kingston l'ignore mais si Mazda passe devant la haie et que l'autre chienne se met a hurler, Kingston y est en deux secondes et lui aboie dessus encore plus fort, genre laisse mon pote tranquille toi!

Donc à mon avis Kiki le snobe encore pour qu'il comprenne qui est le boss mais elle a assimilé qu'il fait partie de la famille et est prête à le protéger.

----------


## monloulou

J’adore venir lire ici, tout va très vite, Mazda c’est moi le chef, Kingston maman poule et le petit s’éclate, à l’aise le Castiel  ::

----------


## Liolia

Oula maman poule, non. Kingston est le chef ici elle traite les autres comme ses subalternes sauf Bianca ma minette de 6 ans qui était là avant elle. Faut pas que chat ou chien embête Bianca sinon ça pète. Je pense qu'elle a le sens de la hierarchie. La maman poule c'est Mazda d'habitude avec les chatons.

Je crois que Castiel a très bien compris tout ça car c'est a Kingston qu'il tente le plus de faire du charme.

Mais c'est vraiment marrant et passionnant de voir les interactions qui finalement sont régies par leurs codes à eux.

----------


## monloulou

::   petit malin Castiel

----------


## Liolia

Monsieur Castiel a eu un dodo et un nonos en plastique que ma mère lui a ramené de gifi, le gaté! Et du coup les chiens sont contents car je peux lui dire " a ta place Castiel" et comme il obéit pas je lui dis l'insulte suprême  "vilain toutou", les deux gros jubilent en remuant la queue.

Et sinon il tente d'intimider les chats il aboie d'une petite voix rauque pour les forcer a descendre de leur arbre à chats et jouer avec lui. Les chats s'en foutent.

Tout va bien ... :Smile: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

( et du coup moi je flippe que le véto m'appelle pour me dire que quelqu'un le cherche, parce que je m'y attache grave, il est tellement facile)

----------


## phacélie

Ça n'arrivera peut-être pas, et si malgré tout ça arrive, il y a plein de petits chiots tout aussi mignons abandonnés en refuge...

----------


## Liolia

Je sais que tu as raison, mais bon, il me plait beaucoup, l'attachement c'est quelque chose, c'est mon 2e chiot et mon premier chiot facile, c'est a dire ni malade ni trauma.

Je me rassure en me disant que si c'était le mien j'aurais remué ciel et terre pour le retrouver, et que je l'aurais mis sur petalert au moins.

----------


## phacélie

Non, mais je te comprends hein, comme je te l'ai dit, moi aussi j'aurais fondu pour ce petit bout.
Mais si ça arrivait quand même, tu es fin prête pour faire le bonheur d'un autre petitout en mal de famille.

----------


## Liolia

Le truc c'est que mon projet était d'offrir un panier retraite pour un toutou, et que l'arrivée des 4 sauvetages chats de l'été passé m'a fait remettre ce projet à plus tard. Là on est dans l'inattendu et l'urgence, le truc qui arrive comme ça. Si Castiel devait repartir je n'adopterais pas un chiot, je continuerais de mûrir l'accueil d'un senior, ils ont tellement besoin d'amour, leur vie est si courte.

----------


## phacélie

Joli projet  ::

----------


## Liolia

oui et je pense que c'est aussi une étape dans la relation qu'on a aux animaux, il faut une grande sagesse pour accepter de s'attacher à court terme, dans ce genre de situation on découvre, j'imagine, ses forces, sa capacité a aimer comme eux nous aiment, de façon désintéressée. 
Là je me dis que si la vie a mis Castiel sur ma route c'est peut-être que je ne suis pas prête, ou au contraire peut-être pour que je vive un truc frais avant. Les animaux m'ont tellement apporté, les chiens surtout et je n'en ai eu que 2 avant ce petit, Kingston et Mazda, ayant 43 ans tu comprends bien que c'est une sacré découverte sur le tard.

----------


## Liolia

Et aujourd'hui a 19h10 premier caca dehors pour Castiel! Bien sûr j'ai gagatisé à mort au point que Kiki m'a fait un grognement agacé, et Cas a sauté dans mes bras et ensuite à paradé queue dressée. Je pense pas qu'il sache pourquoi il y avait lieu d'être fier, mais il l'était! Pourvu qu'il y en ait plein d'autres!

----------


## phacélie

Je ne sais pas si la vie nous met quelque-chose sur notre route, mais pour avoir adopté ou recueilli de vieux chats ou chiens, j'ai pu constater à quel point ils ne savent pas qu'ils sont vieux (ni qu'ils vont mourir) et qu'ils sont pleins de joie de vivre, une leçon pour nous.

----------


## Liolia

Tu as raison, ils vivent dans le présent, les bienheureux!

----------


## Sydolice

Ils ne savent pas quand ils vont mourir mais quand ils vont mourir ... ils le savent !  :: 
Ce bébé est absolument adorable. Moi aussi je n'adopte que des séniors depuis des années. Mais maintenant que toutes les miennes sont âgées, je rêve d'un bébé pour égayer ma maison ... et ma vie. J'ai parfois l'impression que ma maison est devenu un home de soins palliatifs. 
En attendant, je rêve en regardant les photos de petit Castiel.

----------


## Liolia

> Ils ne savent pas quand ils vont mourir mais quand ils vont mourir ... ils le savent ! 
> Ce bébé est absolument adorable. Moi aussi je n'adopte que des séniors depuis des années. Mais maintenant que toutes les miennes sont âgées, je rêve d'un bébé pour égayer ma maison ... et ma vie. J'ai parfois l'impression que ma maison est devenu un home de soins palliatifs. 
> En attendant, je rêve en regardant les photos de petit Castiel.


ça me touche ton message, il me semble que je comprends, mais pourquoi ne peux tu pas adopter un chiot?

----------


## Liolia

Est-ce qu'on peut dire que comme Castiel marche sur la tête de Kingston sans qu'elle ne fasse rien d'autre que grommeler en langage chien, il est accepté?

----------


## Sydolice

Pourquoi je ne peux pas adopter un chiot ou une jeune chienne ? 
Parce que ma Candille ne les supporte pas ! Elle peut se révéler dangereuse pour les chiots si ils bougent de trop.
En un mot, c'est par amour pour elle que je vis ce que je vis en ce moment parce que " les autres fois ", j'ai toujours eu " la relève " en même temps que ma famille canine vieillissante. Et c'était génial, les p'tits bouts redonnant une seconde jeunesse à mes petites mamies.
Ma chatte aussi ne veut pas de bébé. Il y a deux ans, lorsque j'ai sauvé un tout petit chaton, elle a refusé de s'alimenter jusqu'à pratiquement tomber dans le coma ! J'ai du donner Lisette à ma soeur.
J'ai compris la leçon ... Donc, il n'y aura ni chiot ni chaton, ni jeune tant qu'elles seront là ! 
Je me console en regardant ce post. En plus, J'ADORE les animaux noirs et blancs. 
Castiel est un Archange je crois ! Tant qu'un choisir un nom d'Ange, autant choisi un Archange.  :: 
Nous on a eu une Urielle ( Uriel ). On a fait dans l'Archange aussi ... C'est un nom qui lui a porté bonheur, elle a eu une vie magnifique.

----------


## Liolia

Coucou Sydolice,

Eh bien Castiel n'existe pas dans la bible officielle, mais dans la série Supernatural, c'est un ange, oui.

Je n'ai plus de télé depuis plus de 20 ans, mais j'aime bien regarder des séries en ligne, et j'adore les séries qui traitent de dangers qui n'existent pas, tels que vampires et loup garous, parce que justement ça n'existe pas  :Smile: 

Je comprends bien ce que tu m'expliques par rapport a tes mamies qui n'ont pas envie d’être embêtées par des jeunes.

Les animaux nous donnent beaucoup alors respecter leurs besoins est très important, encore plus pour des seniors.

----------


## Liolia

Et du coup  bonne nuit!

----------


## Sydolice

On a envie de lui faire des bisous partout ... Il est complètement craquant, même quand il dort.

----------


## Liolia

> Oui bon ben effectivement : ce n'est qu'une question de pousse de dents et de "pratique" pour manger... 
> 
> D'autant que tu ne sais pas avec quoi il était nourri avant que tu ne le trouves... lait maternel (avec de la chance), pâtée voir carrément à l'ancienne pain trempé etc... Il ne connaissait sans doute pas les croquettes...



T'avais raison, c'était une question de pratique, maintenant il mange super bien. Par contre il ne prend que deux repas par jour, je lui propose 5 fois mais il n'en veut pas, et il n'est pas goinfre il s'arrête quand il n'a plus faim même si il reste des croquettes dans l'écuelle.

Et sinon hier soir au moment ou j'ai donné les bâtonnets en peau pressée pour les dents aux deux gros, je lui ai donné un biscroc, bah il a mis du temps a le grignoter mais il a adoré.

----------


## Sydolice

Je ne sais pas si tu l'as écrit quelque part mais vu que tu l'as trouvé attaché, si tu le fais identifier à ton nom, il devient tout à fait officiellement A TOI !  :: 
Ce tout petit et toi avez l'air d'être fait l'un pour l'autre.

----------


## Liolia

Oui Sydolice, je vais le faire pucer à la fin du mois, de toute façons ici chats et chiens sont pucés, je trouve ça très important qu'ils aient une identité.

Sinon voici une tite video prise cet aprem:




Les aboiements en fond c'est la chienne des voisins... ::

----------


## Liolia

En tout cas Batman l'a adopté  :Smile:

----------


## phacélie

Il n'a pas seulement une tête de quasi beaglou, il en a aussi le ptit cul  ::

----------


## Sydolice

Oh la petite merveille ! Il est vraiment très jeune. Trois repas par jour seraient bien.
Essaie un repas avec une sardine ou une vache qui rit. La sardine, c'est bien, beaucoup de bons éleveurs font ça. 
C'est un très bon petit et très, très beau ! Le chat aussi est beau ! 
Ange ou Archange, le tien t'a fait un très beau cadeau !!!!

----------


## Liolia

oui il est très jeune, mais il a une pêche d'enfer et est un chiot très brave bien que prudent.

----------


## manou 851

J'aime bien quand il s'entend aboyer il n'en revient pas !!

----------


## Liolia

Bonsoir tout le monde!

Castiel va toujours très bien, et est de plus en plus hardi. C'est le chiot parfait en dehors du fait qu'il mord. Je sais très bien qu'il ne retient pas encore ses morsures et que lorsqu'il va vraiment jouer avec mes gros, ils vont le lui apprendre. Lorsqu'il me mord je pousse un cri de douleur aigü, mais ça ne l'arrête pas toujours, alors je le repousse. Aujourd'hui il m'a mordu le bras très fort et sans que je m'y attende, par reflexe j'ai crié très fort et l'ai jeté, il a atterit sur un dodo de chien heureusement, et il a compris qu'il avait fait quelque chose de pas bien car il est revenu direct se blottir dans mon cou avec sa tête d'innocent jesus a qui il manque que l'aureole.

Il a aussi attaqué la queue de Kingston qui était couchée peinarde sur son dodo et l'a mordue a plusieurs reprises. Kingston m'a regardé pour que j'intervienne, mais je lui ai dit : à toi de gérer ma vieille. Elle lui a fait un grognement qui s'est fini en bâillement, j'ai été super fière d'elle, d'ailleurs Castiel à arrêté immédiatement. Il a fait une sieste contre elle aujourd'hui, elle ne l'encourage pas, je dirais qu'elle fait plutôt semblant de ne pas voir qu'il dort contre elle.

Castiel est un toutou autoritaire, je m'en rendais bien compte avec les chats. Les chats jouent avec lui, il les poursuit, ils finissent par lui mettre une baffe sans griffe et grimper sur un meuble. Parfois Castiel va les solliciter pour jouer alors qu'ils font la sieste dans l'arbre à chats, et comme ils ne viennent pas il aboie et "trépigne" de colère au bas de l'arbre.

Depuis ce matin Castiel veut absolument jouer avec Mazda qui lui ne veut pas. Castiel lui tourne autour, lui fait des appels au jeu et comme Mazda l'évite il lui aboie dessus aussi.

Ce soir nous sommes sortis au jardin et comme je sentais Mazda très stressé par la situation je lui ai offert une longue partie de balle avec sa balle favorite qui va très loin ( même pour une lanceuse nulle comme moi ) et qui rebondit. Castiel le suivait, bien sûr à la traine, car il ne peut pas rivaliser avec ses petites pattes, mais il tente clairement de le convaincre d'être son pote, peut-être qu'il sent qu'il est plus jeune que Kingston et qu'il est susceptible d'être un bon compagnon de jeux.


Le gros point positif de l'arrivée de Castiel dans notre vie c'est sur Kingston, en quelques jours je vois des changements qui me font très plaisir. J'ai adopté Kingston alors qu'elle avait un an, qu'elle était frappée, peu nourrie et avait une double otite surinfectée. C'était mon premier chien. On a été très fusionnelles, elle était hyper speed, hyper intelligente, Kingston peut apprendre n'importe quel nouvel ordre ou exercice en quelques minutes. Pour qu'elle ait de la compagnie j'ai adopté Mazda et aussi pour casser le côté trop fusionnel. Ils jouent très bien tous les deux ensemble, mais depuis que Mazda est là elle refuse de jouer à la balle, à la corde. Son jeu préféré a toujours été le foot, mais si Mazda est là elle refuse de jouer, c'est vraiment le mode: si il joue, je veux pas jouer. Du coup elle a une longue balade seule avec moi chaque jour pour compenser, et elle adore les promenades. Et je laisse parfois Mazda à la maison et je vais taper un foot dans le jardin seule avec elle. 

L'autre soir quand je suis sortie au jardin avec juste elle et Castiel j'ai été très surprise qu'elle me ramène une balle pour y jouer et y joue avec plaisir car ça n'était pas arrivé depuis bien un an. Et ce soir, je suis sortie avec les trois, j'ai commencé à lancer la balle à Mazda et Kingston a été chercher une grosse corde à nuds et m'a sollicitée à fond pour qu'on joue à tirer. C'était vraiment génial, comme si elle retrouvait ses 1 ans!

Alors je ne sais pas comment ça se goupille tout ça, mais la présence de Castiel semble rééquilibrer quelque chose pour Kingston. Je sens que c'est dur pour Mazda, mais Mazda est un chien nerveux, qui stresse facilement, donc je pense qu'il va juste lui falloir du temps, de la patience et la bonne dose d'attention.

Sinon Castiel adore vraiment le jardin et n'est pas trop motivé pour rentrer, mais ce soir alors que tout le monde était déjà dans la cuisine il est ressorti comme une fusée pour aller faire caca, je l'ai bien félicité.

Ce toutou est merveilleux!
Je sais que ce message est long, mais ces interactions me fascinent, alors je me dis que sur ce forum, ça peut intéresser d'autres personnes et ça me fait plaisir de partager cette expérience inattendue.

D'ailleurs tout conseil, toute observation sont les bienvenus.

----------


## Sydolice

Les chiots ont l'impunité vis à vis des adultes. Ce qui est très intéressant à observer en effet. Castiel n'est pas autoritaire ( il le sera peut-être ), il profite de son statut de chiot !  ::  
Les chiens adultes qui, comme Candille, peuvent faire du mal à un chiot sont rares et ce n'est pas du tout normal au sein de leurs inter-action. Mais j'ai recueilli Candille en connaissance de cause. Elle est souvent décrite par les vétos comme étant " autiste ". Ce qui n'existe pas chez le chien mais son comportement s'en rapproche. N'empêche que comme toi, j'aimerais vraiment beaucoup pouponner ... 
Bébé chat et bébé chien !!!! ( soupir )

----------


## monloulou

Castiel teste, il trouvera sa place avec l'aide de Mazda et Kingston. Il apprendra vite par mimétisme (propreté, balade...)
L'avantage c'est qu'il y a moins de rivalité à trois, notamment dans les jeux. Cromignon en tout cas

----------


## Liolia

> L'avantage c'est qu'il y a moins de rivalité à trois, notamment dans les jeux.


Si tu as plus d'explications à ce sujet ça mintéresse, car je n'en reviens pas des changements. 

Kingston semble avoir une deuxième enfance ( je vais pas dire une deuxième jeunesse car elle a seulement 5 ans ). Et même Mazda change, bien que plus lentement, il a laissé Kingston courir après sa corde ce matin quand je la lui lançais, alors qu'auparavant c'était du domaine de l'impossible il se précipitait pour l'avoir.

Sinon Mazda commence a se sentir plus à l'aise avec Castiel, il le renifle, et ce matin les deux gros lui ont fait en même temps des appels au jeu, mais Castiel est clairement pas prêt à participer à leurs séances de luttes, et du coup il s'est recroquevillé, en mode: non chu trop petit les gars.
 Mes gros ont pas insisté, mais plus tard il a joué a tirer la corde avec Kingston, bon elle l'a fait valser mais il avait l'air dapprécier, bien plus qu'elle, qui tout même retenait ses forces car sinon il aurait volé à l'autre bout du jardin.

Tout va bien avec les toutous donc, mais mon chat Batman l'a corrigé ce matin car il le mordait, il lui a mordu l'oreille en retour, l'a boxé façon chat ( sans griffure ) et s'est barré en hauteur.

----------


## Houitie

Mais arrête... moi qui essaye de me raisonner pour ne pas craquer sur un chiot que je vois tous les jours... comment veux tu que je resiste avec tout ce que tu décris.

----------


## Liolia

> Mais arrête... moi qui essaye de me raisonner pour ne pas craquer sur un chiot que je vois tous les jours... comment veux tu que je resiste avec tout ce que tu décris.


Ahaha! Non mais le pire c'est que je m'étais dit: plus jamais de chiot, c'est trop dur pour Kingston! 

Et c'est tout l'inverse qui se passe! J'en suis émerveillée!

----------


## Houitie

en plus ils ont un air de ressemblance  (ok que la couleur  :Stick Out Tongue:  ):

----------


## Liolia

Oh il est tout mimi! une vraie peluche!

----------


## monloulou

> ......
> L'avantage c'est qu'il y a moins de rivalité à trois, notamment dans les jeux. Cromignon en tout cas


*[QUOTE=Liolia;3103865]Si tu as plus d'explications à ce sujet ça m’intéresse, car je n'en reviens pas des changements.
*
 ::  Euh pas d'explications scientifiques hein juste un constat, j'irai plus loin en disant que c'est comme avec les enfants. Il y aura toujours un de dispo pour jouer/câliner...
J'espère qu'un membre expérimenté et/ou connaisseur viendra expliquer mieux que moi  ::

----------


## monloulou

> Mais arrête... moi qui essaye de me raisonner pour ne pas craquer sur un chiot que je vois tous les jours... comment veux tu que je resiste avec tout ce que tu décris.


il y a une petite ressemblance avec Délice, peut-être qu'elle l'apprécierait et ça la boostera  ::   ::

----------


## Houitie

Chuuuuuut. C'est un lhassa apso donc oui ça lui ressemblerait beaucoup beaucoup même. mais chuuuuuuut ! je suis au chomage, j'ai pas le droit là... surtout que Délice me coute une blinde en frais véto.. .comme mon lapin d'ailleurs.

----------


## Liolia

Il se dépense de plus en plus au jardin, et du coup mange de plus en plus. Sinon il a mis en pièces le cable USB de appareil photo  :: 
Et il est vilain avec les minous, il a attaqué Miel ma minette la plus menue, pour jouer, mais comme il pesait sur elle, elle n'a pas pu se défendre, du coup Mazda s'est fâché et à grogné très fort.

----------


## monloulou

::  Mazda, c'est qui le chef ! non mais ! pas gentil avec minette hein 
j'ai l'impression qu'il a grandi ?

----------


## Liolia

Je ne crois pas mais qui sait?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ah et sinon, je dis pas ça pour narguer Cerbère hein  ::  , mais hier en journée pas un caca dans la maison, et aujourd'hui pareil. Y a que le matin que j'en trouve un.

----------


## Liolia

> j'ai l'impression qu'il a grandi ?


Je viens de regarder encore les photos et je me dis que tu as peut-être raison. Ou alors c'est qu'il se muscle à courir et sauter. Le premier jour sa démarche était chancelante et il tombait souvent sur le cul. Là depuis avant hier il attaque les gros pissenlits, bondis dans les herbes et course les papillons. Pourvu que le beau temps dure, car des qu'il est trop speed a l'interieur je le sors et ça le creve un bon coup.

----------


## superdogs

Oooh  ::  !! mais j'avais raté ce sujet !! Craquage total ! moi qui dis souvent plus jamais de chiot.... j'avoue que si un me "tombait dessus", comme Castiel avec toi, je crois que je ne pourrai pas faire autrement..

Il est choupinet !

----------


## beapat

> Les chiots ont l'impunité vis à vis des adultes. Ce qui est très intéressant à observer en effet. Castiel n'est pas autoritaire ( il le sera peut-être ), il profite de son statut de chiot !  
> Les chiens adultes qui, comme Candille, peuvent faire du mal à un chiot sont rares et ce n'est pas du tout normal au sein de leurs inter-action. Mais j'ai recueilli Candille en connaissance de cause. Elle est souvent décrite par les vétos comme étant " autiste ". Ce qui n'existe pas chez le chien mais son comportement s'en rapproche. N'empêche que comme toi, j'aimerais vraiment beaucoup pouponner ... 
> Bébé chat et bébé chien !!!! ( soupir )


les chiots ont l'impunité, sauf que les chiens ne sachant pas réagir, agir, face à cette impunité sont nombreux. ils ne savent pas réagir, donc ils stressent, donc ils agressent.
ce n'est pas si rare

----------


## Liolia

En tout cas avec Mazda ça va bien mieux, ils se reniflent et se bisouillent. Et ce matin Mazda lui a encore fait ses appels au jeu de brute et Castiel s'est couché sur le dos au lieu de fuir ou de se recroqueviller, donc je suppose qu'ils commencent à communiquer. 
Bon par contre Castiel doit rester à des moments en interieur avec les autres car je bricole la pièce que je veux aménager pour les chats qui ne sortent pas et il n'apprécie pas du tout et chouine, mais vu comme il saute partout je ne me vois pas manier la scie sauteuse et la perceuse avec lui dans les jambes.

----------


## Sydolice

Les filles, si quelqu'un peut m'expliquer comment en mais en encadré une phrase sur laquelle on souhaite rebondir ... ( en mp ! )

Pour moi aussi ce post est ma récréation ... Quand j'ai fait tout ce que j'avais à faire sur l'ordi, je vient ici et je me détends complètement. 
Avec une pointe ( une énorme pointe  ::  ) d'envie  ::  !
Moi, je suis certaine de vouloir un chiot. Beaucoup de séniors depuis 2001 ( 17 ans quand même ) et trop de décès, de fin de vie, d'euthanasie et de deuil.
Je veux une relation avec du temps devant nous. 
Ceci dit, je continue à regarder les seniors à adopter ...  ::  J'ai toujours eu ma " famille officielle " et " la récupe âgée ou très âgée " qui s'intègre à notre famille animale et que j'aime tout autant. 
Le petit Castiel est une belle anticipation. Je trouve aussi qu'il a grandi !

----------


## Delphane

De toute façon, chiot ou chaton, à cet âge, on a l'impression qu'ils changent d'un jour à l'autre...  ::

----------


## phacélie

> Les filles, si quelqu'un peut m'expliquer comment en mais en encadré une phrase sur laquelle on souhaite rebondir ... ( en mp ! )


Ben là par exemple, j'ai cliqué sur "Répondre avec citation" en bas de ton message et j'ai effacé tout le reste de ta réponse/ mis en bleu-flèche à gauche.
Réponse ici sinon tu vas recevoir x mp  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> En tout cas avec Mazda ça va bien mieux, ils se reniflent et se bisouillent. Et ce matin Mazda lui a encore fait ses appels au jeu de brute et Castiel s'est couché sur le dos au lieu de fuir ou de se recroqueviller, donc je suppose qu'ils commencent à communiquer. 
> Bon par contre Castiel doit rester à des moments en interieur avec les autres car je bricole la pièce que je veux aménager pour les chats qui ne sortent pas et il n'apprécie pas du tout et chouine, mais vu comme il saute partout je ne me vois pas manier la scie sauteuse et la perceuse avec lui dans les jambes.


Moi, je crois que je me méfierais quand-même et ne les laisserais pas dans la même pièce, un accident est vite arrivé.

----------


## Liolia

quand je les laisses tous ensemble les gros sont dans leur dodo et lui chouine derrière la porte, après je les laisses pas plusieurs heures d'affilées non plus. Je pense vraiment pas qu'un de mes chiens lui ferait du mal. Et ils ont fait une sieste joue contre joue tous les deux. Les premiers jours j'avais peur oui, car Mazda semblait terrifié par Castiel. C'est plus le cas, mais bien sûr je reste vigilante.

----------


## phacélie

C'est toi qui vois, mais ça peut aller très vite tu sais.

----------


## Liolia

Je comprends que vous puissiez trouver ça imprudent. Mais je connais bien mes chiens, j'observe beaucoup leurs interactions, et ces derniers jours l'évolution de leurs interactions avec Castiel. Ils ont compris qu'il va rester. Et si maintenant je l'isole seul ou le traite différemment ça risque au contraire de faire régresser leurs relations, le mieux est que je le traite au maximum comme eux. Mais bien sûr, je fais attention quand même.

----------


## Sydolice

> C'est toi qui vois, mais ça peut aller très vite tu sais.


ça peut également aller très vite que l'entente soit sécure pour le petit ...  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Hi, hi, ça a marché ! MERCI Phacélie et Superdogs !

----------


## Liolia

Ah ce Castiel il sait pas, mais sur rescue il a des tatas virtuelles qui s'inquiètent de lui.

Il a été seul avec les toutous et les minous d'interieur une fois 45 min ce matin et une fois 1h00 cet aprem. Entre les deux on a jardiné.

De toute façon il a une planque dans le salon, car chaque fois que mes chiens aboient sur le facteur ou autre intru il file se planquer sous le poêle à bois qui est scellé dans le manteau de la cheminé. ( pour finir de rassurer les tatas, le poêle est éteint  ::  )

----------


## Liolia

Photos du jour:











Sinon je me disais, comme le jour ou je l'ai trouvé ( soit une semaine demain ) je lui ai acheté un vermifuge chez le véto, c'est peut être qui le fait grossir en plus de se muscler ( car ça c'est confirmé il monte enfin seul sur le lit ). Je sais que chez les chatons une fois vermifugés il grossissent d'un coup. Du coup je me dis que c'est sans doute pareil pour les chiots.

A part ça il est TREEEES remuant et dort de moins en moins en journée le bougre!

----------


## monloulou

:: Il est heuuurrreux de vivre ´tibout et chez Liolia

----------


## nat34

Trop mignon

----------


## nathalie2795

une vrai bouille a bisou et il a déjà changé depuis les premières photos

----------


## monloulou

Je trouve aussi, le museau s'allonge et bientôt le popotin ne passera plus sous le poêle  :: 
 ::

----------


## nathalie2795

c'est pas faux Monloulou !!!

----------


## Liolia

En tout cas il a beaucoup d'energie, aujourd'hui il m'a reveillé a 4h30 du mat  :: , sautant sur ma tete, mordant mon nez, mes oreilles, mes cheveux, courant partout en trainant bruyamment tout objet à sa portée. Du coup je lui ai donné a manger et sorti dans le jardin histoire qu'il se calme. On rentre je le prend dans mes bras, on s'endort, ( enfin surtout moi ), une demie heure après j'ai été reveillée par une sensation bizarre. Castiel sous la couette avait trouvé l'etiquette de ma culotte et tirait dessus comme un acharné dans le but évident de la transformer en string. Du coup j'ai été me faire un café. Faut que je le crève aujourd'hui! Vivement qu'il soit pucé et rentre dans le plus petit des harnais de Mazda qu'il puisse nous accompagner en promenade.

----------


## Houitie

Ah bah voilà Liolia c'est ça qu'il faut me raconter ! C'est parfait !

----------


## phacélie

La petite enfance c'est super craquant, mais... bien crevant aussi  ::

----------


## nathalie2795

oui le coup du slip c'est tip top !!!!
enfin bref c'est les choix d'avoir un chiot quoi  ::

----------


## monloulou

> Ah bah voilà Liolia c'est ça qu'il faut me raconter ! C'est parfait !


il y en aura d'autres et gentille Liolia viendra nous raconter à notre grand plaisir (de rire), je ne suis pas sûre que ça suffira  ::

----------


## Liolia

Nan mais le pire c'est que j'ai plein de trucs à faire dans le jardin et la future pièce des chats, je traine la patte, l'oeil morne, crevée, et lui saute dans tous les coins comme s'il était monté sur ressort, c'est pas Castiel que j'aurais du l'appeler c'est Zebulon.

----------


## phacélie

Tu peux encore changer son nom, mais il se calmera sans doute... un jour  ::

----------


## Liolia

C'est ce que je me disais ce matin en buvant mon café, ça durera pas, il s'assagira, dans quelques mois...

----------


## phacélie

Il doit savoir se faire pardonner le ptit chou, par sa mignonitude, en attendant  ::

----------


## Liolia

mais oui, je peux pas lui en vouloir, trop mimi, en plus je commence a croire qu'il capte la propreté tout seul, car ça fait plusieurs fois qu'il fait pipi pile quand on sort au jardin devant la porte, mais a l'exterieur, comme si il se retenait.

----------


## Houitie

En général ils préferent tres vite faire dans l'herbe que sur le carrelage.

----------


## mamandeuna

Je suis avec délice les aventures de Castiel (kaï, kaï)  :: 
Effectivement, il a l'air en pleine forme et se développe 10 fois plus vite que si il était avec une portée.  :: 
Il a bien choisi sa maîtresse  :Pom pom girl:

----------


## Liolia

Bon je crois qu'il est quasi propre en fait. Genre le chiot super héro. Aujourd'hui il fait super chaud donc entre 14h00 et 17h00 j'ai préféré ne pas sortir les toutous car je sais d’expérience que quand d'un jour à l'autre les températures grimpent, ça peut les rendre malades. Castiel a chouiné pour sortir à 15h30. Comme il adore être dehors je n'en ai pas tenu compte et je lui ai dit: dis donc! tu attends un peu qu'il fasse moins chaud! Bah il a fait un caca au milieu du salon, alors que depuis deux jours j'en avais pas eu un en journée! Il me sidère ce minimonstre! ( comment j'avais galéré la propreté avec Mazdouille )

----------


## mamandeuna

Il veut peut-être copier le Newton de Cerbère  :: 
Chiot à développement x 12  :Pom pom girl:

----------


## Liolia

Pourvu qu'il me laisse dormir cette nuit!

----------


## nathalie2795

j'espère que oui .....
ceci dit je suis impatiente de savoir ce qu'il va avoir fait comme connerie demain 
le coup du slip m'a fait rire ce matin

----------


## monloulou

> j'espère que oui .....
> ceci dit je suis impatiente de savoir ce qu'il va avoir fait comme connerie demain 
> le coup du slip m'a fait rire ce matin


+1

----------


## Liolia

eh bien non mesdames, il a été sage et m'a laissé dormir !

----------


## monloulou

Il a dû être bien fatigué, pas grave on attend la prochaine bêtise  ::

----------


## nathalie2795

oui tout a fait d'accord avec monloulou 
je pense qu'il va se récupérer dans la journée il y a pas de raison !!!!!

----------


## Azoth

mdr la dernière photo, le chat a du prendre cher  ::  ::

----------


## Liolia

Non c'est Bianca la redoutable, y a toujours Kingston pas loin pour prendre sa défense  :Smile:  Même au bout de presque 3 ans Mazda n'a toujours pas compris que même en lui présentant tous ses jouets, il n'a aucune chance qu'elle joue avec lui  ::

----------


## Sydolice

Liolia, arrête avec tes photos ! C'est carrément de la provoque ...  ::

----------


## nathalie2795

il est 13 h 51 toujours aussi sage ?  ::

----------


## Liolia

Bah c'est a dire qu'il fait 31 degré aujourd'hui, et on sort de 3 semaines de déluge quasi quotidien, du coup on fait des petites sorties, mais la chaleur les assomment vite et ils sont bien content de rentrer pioncer à l'ombre. Donc non toujours pas de bêtise.

Et même il embête beaucoup moins les chats, car Batman l'a dressé. Chaque fois que Castiel le mordait il le mordait a l'oreille en retour, du coup après Castiel se contentait de lui sauter dessus, mais Batman l'a grave boxé sans les griffes 3 ou 4 fois, et du coup il est plus cool.

----------


## Liolia

la preuve! sage comme une image!

----------


## nathalie2795

ah oui trop mignon avec son doudou le petit loustic
on va dire qu'il prend des forces pour ce soir il va faire moins chaud cette nuit !!!!!

----------


## Liolia

Oui entre 18h00 et 22h00 on va se poser au jardin pour profiter un max de la fraicheur. La dernière sortie tout à l'heure les 3 sont direct allés se poser à l'ombre de la haie, la chaleur est vraiment forte, heureusement que la maison reste fraiche. Je vais pouvoir ressortir bientôt la piscine pour chiens.

----------


## Sydolice

> la preuve! sage comme une image!


Un adorable petit truc comme ça ... ça dort dans mes bras ! ( pour les 15 ou 16 prochaines années ... )

----------


## duma762000

ce chiot ressemble de plus en plus à un pointer. Ci-dessous photo d'une petite pointer. Il y a une grande ressemblance, non ?

----------


## Liolia

ah oui aussi, on verra a quoi il ressemblera grand! la surprise!

----------


## nathalie2795

il a des points noirs castiel ?

----------


## monloulou

> il a des points noirs castiel ?


Pas encore on verra quand il sera ado  :: 

Sérieusement, oui sur le bidou et les pattes, c'est ça Liolia ?

----------


## Liolia

ah oui il a des taches noires aussi sur les pattes

----------


## phacélie

. ...Ou à un braque d'Auvergne  ::

----------


## Liolia

Castiel et Mazda ce soir:

----------


## monloulou

::  Mazda, Castiel le bienheureux  ::  il est où le petit chiot apeuré ?

----------


## nathalie2795

oh le contorsionniste j'ai mal au cou pour lui 
c'est chouette qu'il commence a bien s'entendre avec eux et rien de tel que des adultes pour lui inculquer les codes de bonne conduite.
il a été sage cette nuit ?
Castiel c'est clairement un chien de chasse après lequel

----------


## Liolia

oui pas de bêtise ni de reveil aux aurores, pourvu que ça dure!

----------


## nathalie2795

je pense que le chiot parfait n'existe pas il va encore faire des conneries c'est normal le temps qu'il te détruit pas des trucs auxquels tu tiens 
après avec un chiot faut anticiper les conneries et devenir un as du rangement

----------


## Liolia

> je pense que le chiot parfait n'existe pas il va encore faire des conneries c'est normal le temps qu'il te détruit pas des trucs auxquels tu tiens 
> après avec un chiot faut anticiper les conneries et devenir un as du rangement



Oui ça je sais pour la destruction, c'est cette envie de ronger. Si tu savais ce que Mazda a détruit. Il était même entré dans la chambre de ma fille grâce à Bianca l'ouvreuse de portes et avait rongé toutes ses peluches d'enfant. Là j'étais embêtée car pour elle c'était des souvenirs, mais bon, elle s'en est remise. Je l'ai à l'oeil, je range désormais tous mes câbles. Et je crois qu'il commence à comprendre non et stop, mais parfois l'envie est trop forte. Ce qui est cool c'est qu'avec ce beau temps on est souvent dehors et que quand on rentre il est nase et dort comme une souche.

----------


## nathalie2795

c'est une bonne chose qu'il se fatigue dehors il aura moins la tentation de faire des conneries.

----------


## Liolia

Oui aujourd'hui il m'aide à ranger le garage, fureter au milieu des cartons, trainer une vieille basket, renifler, renifler, renifler. Il me regarde fulminer car en fait je suis en train de retourner toute la maison à la recherche de voilages tous neufs que j'avais acheté pour la pièce des chats et que je n'arrive plus à retrouver nulle part. Ça fait trois jours que je cherche, du coup il visite toute la maison, et renifle, renifle...

----------


## mamandeuna

Il apprend son futur rôle de chasseur  ::

----------


## Liolia

Si c'est juste chasseur d'objets perdus ça me va  :Smile:

----------


## Sydolice

Des photos, des photos, des photos ... !  :: 
L'est très souple, bébé Castiel, surtout quand il dort.

----------


## Liolia

> Des photos, des photos, des photos ... !

----------


## mamandeuna

Ah ben voilà, il fait la chasse à la godasse.  :Pom pom girl: Vrai chasseur alors  :: 
J'aime bien la dernière photo, il imite la position du chien adulte, je sens qu'il ne va pas rester longtemps chiot  ::

----------


## Liolia

> Ah ben voilà, il fait la chasse à la godasse. Vrai chasseur alors 
> J'aime bien la dernière photo, il imite la position du chien adulte, je sens qu'il ne va pas rester longtemps chiot


Oui il adore suivre Kingston dans le jardin et faire tout comme elle, c'est trop drôle!

----------


## mamandeuna

Ah ça se voit et effectivement, c'est très drôle.  ::

----------


## Tengri

Bon, eh bien je crois que je vais recommencer à consulter le forum tous les jours, moi  :: 
Il est craquant ce petit Castiel...

----------


## Liolia

> Bon, eh bien je crois que je vais recommencer à consulter le forum tous les jours, moi 
> Il est craquant ce petit Castiel...



Bah tant mieux! on aura plein de photos de Friska!!!  ::

----------


## mer064

J'adore Castiel  ::

----------


## nathalie2795

il a une bouille a bisou ce loustic genre on lui pardonne facilement les conneries 
la pose sur la dernière trop drôle il imite comme un grand

----------


## gamba

Trouvé non identifié attaché à un arbre... si c'était moi, même si les proprios se manifestaient, pas sûr que je le leur rendrais.

----------


## Liolia

dans le cas d'un chien trouvé errant oui. La j'ai trouvé ce chien attaché a un arbre. Les deux refuges les plus proches de chez moi sont au courant et ont mes coordonnées au besoin. Mais la réponse du deuxième refuge a été très claire: un chien non pucé n'est le chien de personne. Les vétos sont au courant également.

----------


## bouletosse

> Sinon je vais être la casseuse de fête mais ça donne quoi la recherche de ses propriétaires  ? 
> 
> Parce que tu es sensée les rechercher activement avant de décider qu'ik est à toi ..


Rechercher activement les proprio alors qu'il etait attaché à un arbre ?

Euh....nan !

Dans des cas Comme ça,  juste à veririfier Si pas identifié.
Elle va perdre son temps pour des cons.

----------


## malko

ah nan mais clairement. Perso même si les "proprios" réapparaissaient, ils iraient se gratter sévère pour récupérer leur chien et s'ils voulaient jouer aux cons, ils se retrouveraient avec une plainte au cul pour abandon d'animal. Faut pas déconner non plus

----------


## nathalie2795

Je pense que tu peux pas faire plus au niveau des recherches de proprio
d'ailleurs quel proprio irait attacher son chiot a un arbre et se tirerait ?
 après si castiel serait un chiot volé et que ses pseudo proprio qui ne l'aurait pas fait identifier (ce qui est obligatoire au passage) ne le cherche pas plus il faut se faire à l'idée que Castiel est un loulou abandonné lâchement 
il a eu une chance inouï de tombé sur toi, il aurait pu très mal finir, c'est devenu une mode de les lourder, ma voisine l'an dernier à la même période en a trouvé trois et, je précise pas le même jour. Au même endroit, dans un chemin où elle promène son chien et qui est bien éloigné et très peu fréquenté........... la aussi elle a jamais retrouvé les propriétaires...................

----------


## Liolia

Non mais je pense que Xaros a été maladroite en formulant sa pensée, et qu'elle restait sur l'idée d'un chiot volé, mais j'ai rien vu sur petalert, et de nos jours le dernier clampin met son chien ou son chat pas pucé sur petalert quand il le perd. Après, je refuse, moi, de mettre Castiel sur petalert , car n'importe qui pourrait prétendre que c'est le sien.

De toute façon il est comme un poisson dans l'eau ici.

----------


## Azoth

Heureusement qu'on ballade nos chiens

----------


## gamba

Tu as raison de ne pas l'y mettre, concrètement un chiot tout mignon, tout le monde va venir te le réclamer et tu ne seras pas plus avancée. Si les propriétaires ont laissé seul un chiot non identifié ils ne peuvent s'en prendre qu'à eux-mêmes, mais de toute manière ce chiot a été abandonné. Comme tu dis ce n'est pas comme si tu l'avais trouvé errant, ou attaché devant un magasin. Avertir les refuges et les vétos c'est bien suffisant comme recherche active.

Sinon il est vraiment trop mignon Castiel  ::  j'adore les chiens de chasse. Et puis les chiots c'est tellement mignon chez les autres  ::

----------


## Liolia

> Heureusement qu'on ballade nos chiens



Ouais mais moi depuis l'été 2016, ou j'ai trouvé une portée de chatons dans un sac poubelle, ( enfin Kingston les a trouvé ), même pas âgés d'une semaine, dont deux seulement étaient en vie, je prie pour ne pas en trouver quand je sors les chiens à cette époque de l'année. J'ai été entendue, j'ai trouvé un chiot à la place.

----------


## Delphane

Si on m'avait volé mon chiot, en plus de la plainte aux autorités, il serait sur tous les sites de recherches possibles et les forums de PA et de chiens, avec des affiches chez tous les vétos/refuges/fourrières à 100 km à la ronde...  :: 
Du coup, moi je n'y crois pas trop au chiot volé...

Je vois plus gros comme une maison le chiot vaguement de ferme/de chasseur, soit le petit de trop que personne n'a voulu, soit des enfants (ou des adultes, même) qui craquent 5 minutes et qui se rendent compte que nan ça va être les vacances et ça le fait pas... du coup, on l'attache sur un lieu de passage en se disant qu'une bonne âme va bien le récupérer...
De toute façon il est beaucoup mieux chez Liolia...  ::

----------


## Azoth

> Ouais mais moi depuis l'été 2016, ou j'ai trouvé une portée de chatons dans un sac poubelle, ( enfin Kingston les a trouvé ), même pas âgés d'une semaine, dont deux seulement étaient en vie, je prie pour ne pas en trouver quand je sors les chiens à cette époque de l'année. J'ai été entendue, j'ai trouvé un chiot à la place.


au moins tu les trouves vivants.... et tu peux agir  :Smile:

----------


## Houitie

Tu le mets sur Pet Alert en disant qu'il a la teigne et que tout le monde chez toi l'a attrapé ça découragera !  :: 
(je rigole bien sur) 

Blague a part le chien accroché on pense toujours à  un abandon mais ça peut etre quelqu'un qui l'a trouvé et mis en sécurité comme ça (oui certains ne réfléchissent pas au bien du chien) et vu son age ça ne me choque pas qu'il n'ai pas été pucé. Après Liolia a fait ce qu'il fallait je pense donc niquel.

----------


## mamandeuna

Ah mais Castiel est ton toutou  :: 
J'attends aussi de pied ferme celui qui a largué Titus dans la rue  ::  :: 
C'est doux comme abandon, un chien attaché sur un lieu passant, je vous passe ceux de mon enfance.  ::

----------


## gamba

Oui enfin là ça finit bien, mais il aurait pu tomber sur n'importe qui, ou personne... mon chat a vraisemblablement eu droit à un abandon "doux" aussi, devant un cinéma d'art et d'essai sans passage de voiture, ben il a attendu et souffert avant d'être récupéré, et il est quand même traumatisé. Je ne dis pas ça pour lancer un débat mais il ne faut pas oublier que nous sommes aussi lus par des personnes qui cherchent à se séparer de leur animal...

----------


## mamandeuna

Ils vont jusqu'à aller sur un site de protection animale ?  :: 
Effectivement, il n'y a pas d'abandon doux, mais entre tirer une balle dans la tête, noyer, ou au pire, perdre dans la forêt où personne ne passera, et sera condamné à mourir de faim et de soif, il y a une marge  :: 
Le fait que les gens abandonnent, connaissant la nature humaine, je ne pense pas que ça change à 100%. Je pense plus qu'il faut agir avant adoption, décourager les gens qui adoptent pour de mauvaises raisons (noël, chiens cadeaux, chiens pour distraire les enfants, etc... :: ).
En en revenant à Castiel, il a eu une chance d'enfer de tomber sur Liolia, qui en a fait le nouveau feuilleton de Rescue. ::

----------


## Liolia

Et qui a croqué le cable USB de l'appareil photo reçu hier? c'est casscass!  ::

----------


## Delphane

ça, c'est pour nous apprendre à toujours bien ranger nos affaires...  ::

----------


## Liolia

10 min d'inattention  ::

----------


## Delphane

Il n'a pas l'air de rigoler avec le rangement...  :: 




Pire que ma mère...  ::

----------


## Sydolice

> Et qui a croqué le cable USB de l'appareil photo reçu hier? c'est casscass!


Ben, l'a pas de jouets ou quoi ?

----------


## Roukmoutt

Il est drôle le cascass....on voit qu il pète la forme chez toi ,et qu il est super heureux et bien dans ses papattes!!
je peux t envoyer un de mes chats ,ainsi ils seront 2 ! Et ils pourront se suggéraient des choses ..pas banales !

----------


## nathalie2795

bien fait fallait ranger voila ma prédiction est réalisée 
non blague à part je suis désolée pour toi 
à mon sens c'est pas le dernier truc qu'il va te manger

----------


## monloulou

> Et qui a croqué le cable USB de l'appareil photo reçu hier? c'est casscass!


encore ! il a un problème avec tout ce qui ressemble à une ficelle  ::

----------


## Liolia

> Il est drôle le cascass....on voit qu il pète la forme chez toi ,et qu il est super heureux et bien dans ses papattes!!
> je peux t envoyer un de mes chats ,ainsi ils seront 2 ! Et ils pourront se suggéraient des choses ..pas banales !


Ayant déjà 5 chats, ma Bibi de 6 ans, plus les 4 sauvetages qui me restent de l'été dernier, tu comprendras que je décline ton offre généreuse  :Smile:

----------


## Roukmoutt

Alors la !! Tous sont très très déçus , car ils pensaient venir en vacances chez toi !! :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Mauvaise nouvelle pour eux ... Ils resteront avec leur mamie habituelle ....

----------


## Liolia

Special dédicace pour Sydolice l'accro aux photos de Casscass!

Bin quoi? Y a pas que des chiens dans cette maison! non mais!



Quoi de meilleur que se rouler dans l'herbe fraichement tondue?




Rhaaaaa! ça sent bon!

















Pour celles et ceux qui se disent: " ah mais elle est vraiment gaga, ses chiens ont une tente pop up pour enfant!"

J'ai acheté ça pour provoquer mon frère qui chaque fois qu'il venait, me disait, en voyant mes toutous sur le canap:  " les chiens c'est à la niche l!"

La niche pop up est restée quelques mois dans le salon, mais faut être honnête elle prend beaucoup de place, alors je la met au jardin l'été ( elle est anti UV en plus) Mais sinon, quoi qu'il arrive, oui, je suis gaga de mes chiens  :Smile:

----------


## Roukmoutt

Ils sont super tes chiens , et en plus on est gaga de ton dernier ..

- - - Mise à jour - - -

On ose te suggérer de mettre ton frère en pension pour ...adultes ou pour ... ::

----------


## Liolia

bof j'ai tout essayé, il consomme un chaton kleenex par an  :Frown: , on se parle presque plus c'est au sujet des animaux, sinon je l'aime, mais pas moyen de l'eduquer) alors tant pis!

----------


## Roukmoutt

Désolée  ::

----------


## nathalie2795

mon frère aussi était un peu de ce style la enfin il consommait pas les animaux il n'en avait pas et pouvait pas concevoir qu'on puisse dépenser un fric de dingue et j'en passe 
pourtant il a comme moi eu une mère qui était dans la protection animale mais comme il faut (elle en a récupéré soigné des animaux abandonnés du canari au pur sang) et lui bien qu'éduqué à cela il en a eu horreur, moi c'est tout le contraire j'ai pris la relève.
ceci dit depuis que ses enfants on quitté le nid et bien monsieur a deux chats que sa fille lui a presque imposé car trouvé petits dans un état déplorable et pas de place nul part. et bien les deux loulous sont jamais repartis de chez lui cela fait deux ans et faut voir le gaga mais c'est même du n'importe quoi il court chez le véto a tout bout de champ pour rien, leur achète les meilleures croquettes......
mon épitaphe pour te dire qu'il peut changer cela arrive.....

----------


## Liolia

bah j'aimerais bien...

----------


## Poska

La queue est généralement coupée dès les premiers jours par l'éleveur ou le particulier, je connais peu de personnes qui s'embêtent à payer un véto pour ça malheureusement... même moi j'ai appris à le faire même si j'ai toujours refusé de passer à la pratique... en tout cas perso ça ne m'étonne pas du tout, surtout pour une race/croisement de chasse.

En tout cas il est bien mignon ce Castiel (et puis ce nom  :: )

----------


## lealouboy

Rho mais qu'il est chou ce petit Castiel  ::  
Ils ont l'air trop heureux tes poilus, c'est un plaisir de voir tes photos  ::

----------


## mamandeuna

Ah je reviens tous les jours pour voir les nouvelles facéties de Castiel  :Pom pom girl: 
Je vois qu'il y a tous les jours du nouveau. Liolia ne s'ennuie plus  ::

----------


## Liolia

> Ah je reviens tous les jours pour voir les nouvelles facéties de Castiel 
> Je vois qu'il y a tous les jours du nouveau. Liolia ne s'ennuie plus


Et encore, tu connais pas mes 4 jeunes chats, les 4 fantastiques.

----------


## phacélie

Il est photogénique ce petit noreilles au vent, et il met une tite touche de lumière dans ta minimeute  ::

----------


## Liolia

oui ça me change de mes deux noirs!

----------


## superdogs

En tout cas, il a l'air d'être adopté par tes "grands" , maintenant (?) je me trompe ?

----------


## Liolia

En tout cas il fait partie des meubles. Pour le moment il a peur de leurs appels au jeu. Et quand lui veut jouer à sa façon c'est a dire en tirant sur un jouet qu'ils ont dans la gueule, eux le prenne pour un manque de respect et le remettent en place d'un grognement. Juste une fois il a mordu la corde que Kingston tenait, elle a tiré, tiré, il a glissé sur 3 mètres. Pour lui c'était marrant mais pour Kiki peu digne d’intérêt. Mazda commence à bien s’intéresser à lui, Kingston le surveille à l’extérieur mais garde la distance de la chef. Quand il n'aura pas peur de jouer les choses vont s'enclencher. Après je peux comprendre, leurs jeux à base de lutte sont impressionnants. Quand ils commencent, il vient direct sur mes genoux.

----------


## Roukmoutt

C est touchant  ...

----------


## nathalie2795

petit père il sait ou trouver refuge quand les grands font des choses terrifiantes à ses yeux

----------


## Roukmoutt

Comment le dimanche de casscass?

----------


## Kyt's

Je pense à lui attaché avec sa ficelle si personne nétait passé par là.
Je pense à tous les autres attachés avec leur ficelle alors que personne nest passé par là.
On peut abandonner proprement merde ! Ah oui, cest vrai, ça peut coûter des sous...

Tu nes pas allée mettre un mot pendu à la ficelle à lendroit où tu las trouvé : « Bravo pour tant de lâcheté » ?

----------


## Liolia

non, j'ai pas pensé à mettre un mot.

Sinon oui il va bien, les gros veulent de plus en plus jouer avec lui, mais il a peur. Je vous ferais des photos, mais hier j'ai pas eu le temps, il sera pucé jeudi.

----------


## Liolia

Toujours énervé contre son pire ennemi: le culbuto, il le traine en grognant, le laisse puis revient en courant l'attaquer en aboyant. Parfois je le cache dans un coin du jardin, des qu'il le retrouve il le traine au milieu de la pelouse et reprend ses attaques impitoyables.

----------


## nathalie2795

ptit lou le grand semble le surveiller !!!!
il a toujours pas fait d'autres bétises ? c'est bien !!!!

----------


## Liolia

Non toujours pas d'autres bêtises, mais son caractère s'affirme. Il adore être au jardin et n'est pas toujours disposé à rentrer, tout le monde rentre, sauf lui, il s’assied devant la porte, sans passer l'entrée, et quand je lui dis de venir il aboie! Et donc au bout d'un moment je vais vers lui pour le chercher, il part en courant et en aboyant, genre: non je rentrerais pas! Et pour l'attraper c'est pas facile. Au début je fermais la porte de la cuisine et attendais qu'il vienne chouiner derrière, mais maintenant monsieur s'en fout!

Et il s'aventure de plus en plus loin dans le jardin, il renifle et s'approche de la "haie de la chienne hurleuse" donc Kingston file direct le chercher.

----------


## cerbere

il joue avec toi... il a clairement compris que s'il ne rentrait pas tu lui courais derrière....

----------


## malko

Carrément. j'ai galéré un temps avec les miens, surtout au moment d'aller dodo le soir. 
J'ai instauré un "biscuit d'avant dodo" et bien ensuite, ça se bousculait à la porte pour rentrer  ::

----------


## superdogs

Ah ah, effectivement, ça marche très bien cette astuce ; je le fais aussi, pour le dernier pipi du soir : jardin, pipi, friandise : faut voir les loulous s'asseoir/lever la patte, et rentrer vite fait  ::

----------


## Liolia

Oui il va falloir qu'il apprenne. J'ai connu ça avec Kingston que j'ai adopté alors qu'elle avait 1 an et pesait déjà 32 kilos.

A l'époque entre ma maison et mon jardin se trouvait un passage publique avec accès à la rue. Je ne pouvais donc pas la laisser seule au jardin. Elle se couchait sur le dos et refusait de rentrer. J'essayais de la porter, la tirer mais elle se faisait lourde comme un âne mort, et je voyais dans ses yeux que ça l'éclatait.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ils ont un biscuit du soir, mais là c'est en journée.

----------


## phacélie

Un mini bout de vache qui rigole ?

----------


## Liolia

J'aimerais autant éviter d'en faire un chien qui fonctionne " a la bouffe ". Comme Kingston. Et ça ne marche pas toujours. Je me revois encore essayer d'attirer Kingston à la sortie du jardin avec des gateaux pour chien, elle restait à distance à me fixer d'un air plein de malice, parfois lassée j'en lançait un a 50 cm de moi pour qu'elle s'approche et que je lui mette la laisse, elle arrivait prenait le biscuit, repartait en courant et faisait un tour de jardin triomphal comme une parade, j'en ai passé des heures a attendre que madame décide qu'il était l'heure de rentrer. Souvent en dernier recours j'allais chercher un de mes jeunes voisins, car Kingston ( cette morue  ::  ) adore les hommes, elle rappliquait direct  :: 

Donc monsieur casscass, castou, castouille, castiel, ( oui il a déjà plein de surnoms ) va apprendre que quand je dis: On y va les gars! c'est qu'on rentre. Si si ça va rentrer dans sa p'tite tête  ::

----------


## nathalie2795

oh le voyou bin dis donc j'imagine bien la scène 
ca marche pas avec la gamelle comme les chats on s'est jamais !!!!!

----------


## manou 851

J'ai la même galère avec ma jackotte de + 15 ans, avec moi depuis cinq ans. C'est quand elle veut qu'elle rentre.....et elle cherche à me berner : le biscuit ne fonctionne plus. j'ai bo faire du bruit avec les gamelles cela marche pas à tous les coups…..maligne  !!! 
Lui est plus jeune donc moins astucieux……….laisse le dehors sous surveillance mais seul !!

----------


## phacélie

Utilise "son" culbuto puisqu'il a l'air d'aimer ça : il faut qu'il trouve un avantage plus grand à venir quand tu l'appelles qu'à rester dehors.

----------


## Elanym

sinon tu laisse un petit bout de ficelle a son harnais/collier pour l'attraper plus facilement (sous surveillance qu'il ne se coince pas quelque part)

il est vraiment super mignon ^^

----------


## Liolia

Aujourd'hui quand c'était le moment de rentrer, je faisais semblant de l'oublier dans le jardin, bah il était beaucoup plus empressé a rentrer après deux ou trois fois.















Et qui est la commère qui surveille la voisine? C'est Kingston!




N'oublions pas Mazda le brave!

----------


## superdogs

ça va donner de belles "batailles" de peluches dans quelque temps !! 


Eh copaaaiiin,  ::  viens jouer un peu ! Alleeeez, dis, viieeeens ...

----------


## nathalie2795

clairement c'est super les photos 
un moment de détente dans ce monde de brutes

----------


## Lady92

Mais qu'est ce qu'il est moche  ::

----------


## nathalie2795

moais il est affreusement craquant

----------


## Azoth

Liola, c'est le moment de tondre  ::

----------


## Liolia

J'ai tondu il y a quelques jours, mais j'avoue c'est comme couper les cheveux, je sais pas faire ...

----------


## mamandeuna

Oui il est vraiment très moche ce petit  ::

----------


## Liolia

Casscass est pucé, il va très bien, il a en gros 2 mois, sa queue n'est pas coupée.

J'ai peu de temps pour alimenter le post car je m'occupe de faire la pièce réservée aux chats, et comme je suis une toute jeune bricoleuse, je fais beaucoup d'erreurs et ça me prend du temps, plus de temps qu'une bonne bricoleuse. Mais mes chats qui ne peuvent pas sortir à cause de la grosse route ( sauf Bianca ) ont besoin d'un espace ou ils pourront crapahuter, grimper, etc...

Je mettrais des photos du chiot people bientôt.

----------


## Delphane

La bonne nouvelle c'est que maintenant, il est tout à toi...  ::

----------


## beapat

pour rentrer t'a essayer de jouer à lui courir après? on rentre, fin du jeu.
ça améliore le rappel de leur courir après, pour jouer

----------


## Roukmoutt

Saluti,cassass people, tu es tout à ta Mammie maintenant !! Que du bonheur ....

----------


## nathalie2795

contente de voir que le loustic a un nom de famille maintenant 
bon bricolage

----------


## Liolia

> Saluti,cassass people, tu es tout à ta Mammie maintenant !! Que du bonheur ....


Mais j'suis pas une mammie!!! ::

----------


## nathalie2795

ah les préjugés lol

----------


## Roukmoutt

Pas une  Mammie , d âge ! Une Mammie de cœur ! 
Chez nous c est une expression affectueuse ...
Desolee du malentendu  ::

----------


## Liolia

Pour les fans monsieur Castiel va très bien et s'entend de mieux en mieux avec ses frères et soeurs chats et chiens!


Même pas peur!











36 degrés pendant ce temps là les chats n'en peuvent plus:




Mais bientôt ils auront leur pièce, allez je vous offre un coup d'oeil sur le chantier en cours ( oui, je sais c'est le dawa!)

----------


## phacélie

On dirait qu'il pousse à vue d'oeil ton casscass-star :Cool: 

C'est super joli ce que tu leur bricoles à tes minous  :: 
Tu crois qu'ils ne vont pas jouer à grimper/lacérer les voilages ? ::

----------


## Liolia

j'espère que non!!!!!!

----------


## nat34

J'ai des voilages aucun chat n'y a touché

----------


## nathalie2795

il s'allonge le castiel on le voit bien c'est impressionnant la vitesse ou il grandit 
bon courage pour tes travaux ici il fait chaud sans plus j'ai même mis un gilet ce matin

----------


## Liolia

> il s'allonge le castiel on le voit bien c'est impressionnant la vitesse ou il grandit 
> bon courage pour tes travaux ici il fait chaud sans plus j'ai même mis un gilet ce matin


Bah nous c'est terrible, par ce temps on est OBLIGE de manger des glaces  ::

----------


## del28

ils vont avoir une super pièce à chats. c'est bien parti pour être chouette 
il a eu une bonne étoile ce petit Castiel.

----------


## Liolia

> ils vont avoir une super pièce à chats. c'est bien parti pour être chouette 
> il a eu une bonne étoile ce petit Castiel.



Oui j'ai trop hâte d'avoir terminé pour leur faire découvrir, ils garderont l'accès au reste de la maison, mais les chiens ne pourront pas entrer avec la barrière de sécurité, ils ne pourront plus machouiller leurs jouets et leur piquer les souris à la valeriane. Et puis surtout ça va leur permettre de bien se dépenser, l'arbre à chats était devenu insuffisant.

----------


## Azoth

mais c'est clair!!!! c'est génial de pouvoir carrément aménager une pièce pour eux!!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Liolia

Ouais mais bon, je fais la fière, mais en réalité je suis une vieille bricoleuse du dimanche ( pas une mammie  :: ) et j'avoue, ce soir je suis morte, et Castiel est dead aussi, on a pas arrêté au point qu'a un moment on est rentrés faire une pause d'un quart d'heure à l'ombre, bah quand on y est retourné, le bébé ne nous a même pas entendu partir tant il pionçait profond, il a pioncé 3h avec perceuse et scie sauteuse qui chantaient dans la pièce à côté!

----------


## Roukmoutt

Il est en bonne santé ,et heureux le casscass! Pour la bricoleuse  ::  !!

----------


## nathalie2795

tu as du courage de bosser par cette chaleur même le pauvre petit chou s'épuise à te regarder faire !!!!

----------


## Liolia

non mais j'ai presque terminé, ouf!

----------


## Liolia

coucou tout le monde! la piece est finie, et il etait temps car les toutous commençaient à trouver que j'étais trop peu dispo pour eux, et Castiel est un sacré braillard quand il est pas content. J'ai fait quelques tentatives de sorties en laisse avec Castiel, ( vu que maintenant il rentre dans le plus petit ancien harnais de Mazda), mais il a peur il faudra un peu de temps je pense. Il est tout jeune.

Pour celles qui veulent voir la pièce des chats j'ai mis des photos sur le post ou j'avais évoqué ce projet, je suis vraiment contente d'en avoir fini.

Batman mon chat diabolique :( + leur domaine privé

----------


## nathalie2795

Ptit loulou a peur de se promener en laisse et bin lui  il va falloir qu'il s'habitue pourtant c'est important 
j'ai vu ta pièce pour les chats c'est pas mal du tout

----------


## Liolia

Des photos du jour de Casscass, même si c'est de plus en plus difficile, car il n'arrête pas de bouger le bougre!

----------


## nathalie2795

c'est un rude voyou comme on dit ici il est toujours aussi mignon (edit bin alors il est ou le harnais pour l'habituer)

----------


## Liolia

c'est pas le harnais qui lui fait peur c'est l'inconnu.

----------


## nathalie2795

c est le fait d'aller promener ?

----------


## Liolia

oui

----------


## nathalie2795

ah oui ca se trouve il a peur que tu l'abandonne le dernier qui l'a promené la gentiment oublié au pied d'un arbre

----------


## Liolia

je crois surtout qu'il est encore bien jeune, il a le temps. Mazda se faisait porter jusqu'a 4 mois ce feignant, j'ai un sac ventral pour chiot mais je veux pas lui donner l'habitude, car sinon comme Mazda il se fera porter tant qu'il rentrera dedans.

----------


## nathalie2795

ah oui quand même

----------


## Liolia

Il est tellement adorable... quand il dort  :: 

Le reste du temps il a une pile dans le cul, il saute partout, et sur tout le monde, je n'arrive pas à l'empecher de manger ma table basse, ni de sauter sur ma tête pour arracher l'elastique de ma queue de cheval.

----------


## nathalie2795

la table basse tu peux pas mettre de la moutarde en filmant avant la table avec un film alimentaire ?

----------


## Liolia

bof, c'est pas si grave, il ronge les coins, quand ça lui sera passé je la poncerais

----------


## mamandeuna

Castiel, le chiot menuisier  ::

----------


## manou 851

Mon <jules faisait cela la table est restée avec ses coins rognés !! souvenirs !!  
tu peux pas lui laisser la laiisse dans la journée qu'il se promène avec ?

----------


## Liolia

Bah non, en plus il la grignoterait, il s'y fera petit à petit.

----------


## Roukmoutt

Il doit quand même pas avoir un bon souvenir de son ancienne promenade !! 
Meme si il a eu le bonheur de te trouver !!  ::

----------


## Liolia



----------


## Roukmoutt

Qu il est chou ! Qu ils sont choux!
Et la bonne humeur d aujourd'hui ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Qu il est chou ! Qu ils sont choux!
Et la bonne humeur d aujourd'hui ?

----------


## phacélie

:: 

Ça, c'est du ballon qui a vécu  ::

----------


## Liolia

> Ça, c'est du ballon qui a vécu


Il est collector ce ballon, au tout début que j'avais Kingston, elle s'était enfuie par les jardins ( anciennes maisons de cheminots toutes mitoyennes avec les jardins derrière ), et elle était revenue avec ce ballon, déjà tout pourri d'aspect mais increvable, super fière de son butin.  J'en revenais pas car je lui achetais plein de ballons  chers dans des magasins de sport et ils terminaient tous en miettes. Et puis un jour Mazda l'a crevé, mais il a bien vécu et Kingston y reste attachée.

Sinon Castiel colle Kingston, il la suit comme son ombre, partout, tout le temps, y a des moments elle en peux plus la pauvre. Tout à l'heure elle est partie se cacher sous l'étagère de mon plan de travail de la cuisine tellement elle en avait marre, elle s'est aplatie comme une crêpe en dessous, bah il l'a rejoint, mais il a dormi il était nase.

Avec Mazda c'est plus compliqué, dans la maison sur le lit, ils jouent et se font des bisous, mais a l'exterieur Mazda est terrifié que Castiel lui vole ses jouets et du coup il passe sa vie à les déplacer en surveillant Castiel d'un air angoissé.

Alors du coup j'ai fait des achats. Déjà parce que les deux gros m'ont fait comprendre qu'ils aimeraient bien eux aussi des dodos neufs, en se couchant sur le mini dodo de Castiel dans lequel même pas leur cul rentre en rêve, tout ça avec des têtes de martyrs.

Vu que c'est les soldes j'ai racheté 3 dodos mais on va dire que c'est plutôt symbolique ils sont pas géniaux. Et j'ai racheté des jouets aussi histoire de détendre l'atmosphère autour de ces histoires de " c'est mes jouets". Castiel et Kingston étaient super contents mais Mazda n'a pas voulu toucher un seul jouet, genre: "qu'il les gardes du moment qu'il touche pas aux miens".

Castiel est très entêté, parfois quand Kingston en a marre elle lui aboie dessus très fort pour qu'il arrête, bah lui il lui aboie aussi dessus sans aucune crainte.

Désolée pour les photos floues, mais il bouge beaucoup.

----------


## nathalie2795

Pauvre Kingston qui doit supporter kastiel a longueur de temps tu as pas moyen de le mettre a l'isolement de temps en temps ? 
il dort quand même un peu dans la journée ?

----------


## Liolia

oui il dort , on fait beaucoup de jardin et il tombe comme une masse, Kingston l'aime bien, ils ont des points communs, des braillards, gourmands, et fous des peluches, mais par moment elle voudrait bien qu'il la lache un peu quoi.

----------


## lilyssie

C'est trop mignon les dodos avec le petit au milieu  ::

----------


## Liolia

La preuve qu'il dort! ::

----------


## nat34

Sur le copain!!!

----------


## nathalie2795

c'est the position stratégique !!!! je dors mais si kingston bouge et bien je me réveille il doit se dire il est a moi tout a moi !!!!!

----------


## Liolia

oui, sur Kingston. Mon chat Batman faisait aussi une fixation sur elle, maintenant qu'il la lache, c'est Castiel! Ils doivent sentir que c'est une bonne pâte.

----------


## nathalie2795

c'est clair que kingston c'est une bonne pate pour supporter les assauts du loustic a longueur de temps 
j'ai eu cela avec le cocker et un chaton que j'ai récupéré non sevré fallait les voir a deux au début je me disais mais il est usant ce chaton j'ai lâché l'affaire quand j'ai vu que le cocker allait le chercher directement si je tentais de l'isoler 
pourtant le chaton lui sautait dessus le mordait de partout

----------


## Liolia

Oui c'est drôle d'autant que souvent les gens ont peur et se méfient de Kingston vu son gros gabarit et son aboiement féroce, alors qu'elle se fait harceler par Castiel sans jamais lui faire du mal. Il arrive pas encore à monter sur le canapé, bah si Kingston y va il aboie jusqu'a ce qu'elle descende. Le petit tyran!

----------


## Liolia

Il fait une chaleur à crever, des qu'on sort la chaleur nous assomme et c'est pas Kingston qui dira le contraire:



Mais Castiel lui garde la pêche











Un bisou volé à Mazda pour lui montrer que je suis inoffensif:





Bon tant pis je vais squatter ma Kingston adorée

----------


## nat34

Il est tellement mignon

----------


## nathalie2795

il respire la joie de vivre mais quel bonheur pour lui qu'il soit tombé chez toi il a malgré tout une bonne étoile au dessus de la tête ce castiel
c'est un régal de voir ces photos je vois tellement d'horreurs dans la semaine 
c'est une bouffée d'oxygène

----------


## Liolia

> il respire la joie de vivre mais quel bonheur pour lui qu'il soit tombé chez toi il a malgré tout une bonne étoile au dessus de la tête ce castiel
> c'est un régal de voir ces photos je vois tellement d'horreurs dans la semaine 
> c'est une bouffée d'oxygène


Oui surtout qu'il s'est rapidement autopersuadé qu'il est le roi de la maison, et de ce que je vois, il persuade aussi les autres qu'il l'est. Il est joyeux, sûr de lui, zen, quand il dort il est complètement en confiance.

----------


## cerbere

de toute façon y'a des êtres vivants ils ont tout mais cela ne va jamais.... ex Chance attaché hyper court à une longe avec collier étrangleur qui lui rendrait dans les chairs (il avait été trouvé attaché en forêt par le fils du type qui en voulait plus...car il fuyait d'ou l'attache très serré...) il trouve une maison super les gens l'adoraient. même pas 1 an après cancer généralisé.....8 ans.... et d'autres tu te dis c'est mort et bien non!

----------


## lili2000

Ce post est super, j'ai mis quelques jours à le lire en entier.
Castiel a bien grandi depuis le début  :Smile: Il a beaucoup du braque je dirais mais en verra bien  :Smile:

----------


## mamandeuna

Castiel prend toute la place de ses copains chiens et ne se sent pas encombrant  :: 
J'adore aussi ce post, dommage que Lénou ne nous parle plus de Calhy, ni Tengri de Friska et ses bains en bassine  ::

----------


## Liolia

Pause fraicheur pour Castouille qui aime beaucoup l'eau:

----------


## mamandeuna

Ah oui, il se sèche sur les graviers et le sable  :: 
une vraie star, car il sait, l'Arsouille, qu'on le photographie  ::

----------


## nathalie2795

oui clairement il prends la pose 
et les deux autres vont dedans aussi ca doit être l'éclate pour lui

----------


## Liolia

Non il sort quand ils s'approchent, il craint les deux poids lourds je crois. J'avais une piscine plus grande et special chien, mais j'ai eu la désagréable surprise en la sortant de la trouver rongée cette année. Une souris l'aura trouvée  son gout, j'aurais pas du la stocker au garage. Du coup en attendant j'ai acheté cette petite pour dépanner, mais pour les deux gros c'est juste histoire de faire une roulade dans l'eau pour se rafraichir, pour Castiel par contre c'est la bonne taille et il aime beaucoup. De toute façon il aime l'eau ce loulou, dans le salon je laisse une grosse écuelle d'eau pour les chiens et les chats, Castiel trouvait le moyen au début de prendre des bains dedans.

----------


## Liolia

Coucou! Castiel a enfin fait une balade en famille sans pleurer, en profitant et sans demander a être porté. Après les deux echecs de promenades avec les grands juste après sa puce, j'ai cessé de l'emmener avec eux pour ne pas gacher leurs promenades. Je lui faisait de très courtes sorties en laisse, seul avec moi. Ce soir on a retenté avec Kingston et Mazda et ça a été un succès. 45 min de marche, il est mort de fatigue!



















Au retour il était crevé:



Mais après l'effort, le réconfort:









Et qui boude et ne veut pas manger son nonos car il veut encore jouer à la balle quand moi j'estime que c'est assez? Mazda!







Et qui ne perd pas le nord et se dit : moi aussi je vais avoir un nonos géant? Castiel le fourbe!











Et sinon entre Mazda et Castiel c'est beaucoup plus détendu. Hier j'y ai réfléchi et j'ai compris que Mazda pensait Castiel intouchable, car lorsqu'il avait tenté de recadrer Castiel au début, ce dernier kaïkaïait horriblement fort et aigü et moi j'accourais. Du coup hier soir quand Castiel piquait le jouet de Mazda et que Mazda faisait son martyr, je l'ai fortement encouragé à récupérer son jouet, au début il était hésitant et n'osait pas insister, mais je me suis égosillé pour le soutenir et je l'ai félicité chaque fois qu'il reprenait le jouet. Depuis il est bien plus détendu et aujourd'hui il a eu beaucoup de contacts physiques avec Castiel dedans et dehors et même du jeu un peu plus brusque et Castiel en est ravi:



Voila grosse journée pour Casscass, piscine et rando  ::

----------


## nathalie2795

génial cela fait plaisir a lire 
quel voyou quand même avec l'os

----------


## Liolia

> génial cela fait plaisir a lire 
> quel voyou quand même avec l'os


Il a pas réussi a y planter une dent, mais il a essayé!

----------


## lili2000

Super photos  :Smile: 
j'adore la dernière  :: 
Par contre 45 min de marche pour un bébé, c'est beaucoup  ::

----------


## Liolia

> Super photos 
> j'adore la dernière 
> Par contre 45 min de marche pour un bébé, c'est beaucoup



Oui, mais on a pas marché aussi vite que d'habitude, et on a fait une pause pour boire. Après c'est vrai qu'au retour à 10 m de la maison il s'est couché deux fois dans l'herbe. Mais je suis fière, car il n'a pas pleuré du tout pour être porté. En tout cas ce soir il a pas fait de cirque pour rentrer du jardin après le nonos, et des qu'il est rentré il s'est couché sur mon lit, depuis je l'ai pas entendu!

----------


## Houitie

Pour avoir une idée du temps d'activité pour un chiot voici une image qui récapitule tout.

----------


## Liolia

Merci Houitie, ça me fait rire, car Castiel veut sans cesse monter l'escalier, alors que les animaux ne sont pas admis à l'étage! Parfois la porte est mal fermée et il monte et redescend mais je n'aime pas ça car j'ai peur qu'il fasse une chute.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

par contre je comprends pas pourquoi le frisbee serait interdit!

----------


## Houitie

En fait toutes ces choses c'est pour préserver les articulations, la plupart des chiens veulent faire ça, et peuvent mais ça abime beaucoup. Le frisbee ça solicite beaucoup les articulations par les sauts, les accoues (hum je ne sais pas comment s'écrit ce mot) dans le cou etc.

----------


## nathalie2795

oui le frisbee c'est pas top moi je trouve j'ai eu une bonne leçon avec le cocker c'était son jeu favori fallait voir la hauteur à laquelle il le rattrapait puis hernie cervicale puis opération il a plus le droit d'y toucher
 le chir m'a demandé direct il fait quoi comme jeux votre chien, visiblement c'est pas le top du tout il y a beaucoup de torsion des cervicales

----------


## Liolia

Ah mais alors mon Mazda qui adore sauter super haut pour attraper ses balles c'est pareil ? Le frisbee ils risquent pas grand chose les miens, car je ne suis pas une super lanceuse et comme il s'envole toujours hors du jardin, pour le leur lancer je m'assieds sur le sol et comme ça il part bas.

----------


## nathalie2795

lui c'était impressionnant je reste persuadé que dans son ancienne vie il en faisait

----------


## lili2000

C'est surtout qu'à cet âge, les os sont en pleine croissance et si çà tire trop dessus, çà peut avoir des conséquences.
Pour que les gens se rendent compte, je parle souvent des douleurs qu'on a eu nous dans les jambes lors de nos pic de croissance et nous çà se fait sur presque 20 ans, les chiens on la même chose en 1à 2 ans maxi selon la taille ... 
et c'est vrai que pour les chiots, il ne faut pas attendre qu'il se montrent fatigués pour les arrêter, par contre, tu peux faire plusieurs fois 15min de marche sans soucis  :Smile:

----------


## Liolia

oui je vais faire attention, c'est vrai que je n'avais pas pensé à ça, vu que Mazda ne voulait pas marcher avant 4 mois. Là même avec une bonne pause de 10 min ça fait quand même une bonne demie heure de marche et comme Castiel est robuste et vif je n'avais pas pensé que c'était un souci.

Mazda à l'époque:

----------


## Houitie

Liolia, je ne disais pas ça comme un reproche, c'était juste une info. Je sais que tu fais au mieux pour ton protéger, parfois on ne sait pas c'est tout  ::  
Si ça t'a blessé je m'en excuse.

----------


## Liolia

> Liolia, je ne disais pas ça comme un reproche, c'était juste une info. Je sais que tu fais au mieux pour ton protéger, parfois on ne sait pas c'est tout  
> Si ça t'a blessé je m'en excuse.


Non, au contraire, ça ne m'a pas blessé du tout, c'est très bien qu'on me le dise. Le seul chiot que j'ai eu c'est Mazda, et comme il était malingre et malade tout était compliqué. Avec Castiel tout est cool, mais c'est pas pour autant que je dois me laisser emporter par mon enthousiasme. Tous les conseils sont bons à prendre et permettent d'évoluer. Tu vois par exemple le coup du frisbee, bah Mazda fait de grands sauts en hauteur pour attraper sa balle, je ne savais pas que ça pouvait être dangereux pour lui vu le plaisir qu'il y prend. Je tente toujours de limiter car même essoufflé il ne veut plus s'arrêter, et parfois je culpabilise un peu de limiter ce plaisir, bah maintenant je ferais encore plus attention, et j'éviterais de la faire rebondir pour qu'elle parte en hauteur.

Sur un forum comme celui ci c'est super de pouvoir avoir des avis et conseils différents. ( et surtout parce que ici les gens aiment les animaux et ne donnent pas des conseils à la con )

Je vais passer le sac porte chiot à la machine, et lorsqu'on partira en balade Castiel y montera lorsque il aura marché un quart d'heure.

----------


## Houitie

Pour Mazda elle est adulte donc ses cartilages sont construits, c'est moins dangereux. Il faut juste l'échauffer avant. Tu peux la faire marcher puis courir en ligne droite (en faisant courir derriere une balle par exemple) puis apres tu lui apprends à tourner et tu fais tourner dans un sens, dans l'autre, ça permet d'échauffer les muscles avant. On fait ça avant les cours d'agility ou de frisbee en club. Et quand le cours est terminé on masse  :Smile:

----------


## mamandeuna

J'imagine Castiel dans un sac à chiot...  :: 
En fait, lui courant devant, Mazda dans le sac à chiot  :: 
Je ne savais pas qu'il fallait limiter les déplacements pour les chiots. L'unique que j'ai eu, il a fait, à sa demande, de superbes promenades dans la forêt des heures durant, côtes et descentes comprises. Il était tellement en forme qu'une fois, il a même emporté un tronc d'arbre plus grand que lui  ::

----------


## Liolia

Mazda si il pouvait encore y tenir dans le sac à chiot, il serait ravi, j'ai eu un mal fou a lui faire accepter de marcher en laisse tant il aimait ça. D'ailleurs sur la photo on voit bien son air satisfait !

----------


## mamandeuna

C'est tout comme les enfants, certains chiens adorent être pouponnés et portés.  :: 
Je ne vois pas tellement Castiel dans ce cas  :: 
Mais il a une petite enfance heureuse et sans manque alors que ta jolie Mazda, d'après ce que tu en dis, elle n'a pas eu le bonheur de connaître tout ça  ::

----------


## duma762000

Castiel a progressé dans sa tête, le remettre dans le sac à chiots, ça peut l'inciter à pleurnicher à nouveau pour être porté. Je crois qu'il vaut mieux raccourcir un peu les promenades, même si les grands seront un peu frustrés. Je pense qu'il faut aussi conserver les promenades avec un seul chien, de temps en temps, pour que chacun se sente important et aussi pour faire ce que les uns et les autres aiment le plus.
Avec mes 4 chiens, je sors de temps en temps avec un seul et ils sont super contents. Pour moi, ça me permet aussi de me concentrer sur lui, voir si tout va bien, et aussi pour travailler les exercices de rappel, ce que je ne peux pas faire si je dois tous les surveiller.
Un chiot c'est un peu comme un enfant, il faut l'arrêter avant l'épuisement (et le fait de se coucher pendant la promenade c'en est un à mon avis) et le forcer si nécessaire à se reposer.
Bravo pour cette histoire joyeuse qui met du baume au coeur

----------


## nathalie2795

oui bin moi je veux une photo du loustic dans le sac !!!!!
pour en revenir a la hernie d'elliot le chir me disait que certaines races étaient prédisposées pour en faire le cocker en fait parti 
il a eu 3 ans de misère

----------


## Liolia

Pauvre Elliot  :Frown: 

Je vais réfléchir pour le sac à chiot car, oui ce serait idiot de le faire régresser. Pour ce qui est des balades en tête à tête ils en ont au moins une chaque jour, car Kingston aime bien être peinarde avec moi, et moi aussi j'aime bien. Mazda lui n'est pas super fan, c'est souvent une courte balade au pas de course car monsieur veut rentrer vérifier si Kingston et ses chats sont bien à la maison. De toute façon pour Mazda la belle vie c'est courir après une balle... Je pense que Castiel va apprécier pour le moment je trouve que son caractère se rapproche de celui de Kingston.

Et sinon les filles, je précise car vous vous trompez toutes, Mazda est un jeune homme  ::

----------


## nathalie2795

bon c'est mixte d'abord non mais et ma photo ? je veux ma photo

----------


## Liolia

Coucou les filles! Désolée, pas de photo, on a chaud chôôôôôô!

Bref du coup on reste à l'ombre et on fait des sorties au lever du soleil et à la tombée de la nuit.

Sinon après avoir testé 3 marques de croquettes chères sur Castiel, qu'il mangeait à peine, en desespoir de cause j'ai acheté des friskies, bah il les mange avec appétit. Déjà pour commencer elles sont bien moins grosses que les croquettes de marque. Celles de marque sont comme les croquettes pour chat. Les friskies sont bien plus petites, je sais que c'est pas top, mais il les mange avec appétit, et même il fait des bruits de contentement en les mangeant. Sinon il est de plus en plus proche de Mazda, ce qui soulage Kingston qui n'en pouvait plus d'être la grande soeur , baby sitter attitrée.

----------


## duma762000

Les Friskies sont très appétantes pour les chiens. Mais c'est vraiment de la m***. Il faut aller sur des croquettes de bonne qualité car c'est la condition d'une bonne santé et moins de soucis d'arthrose, diabète etc.... dans le temps.
Ne pas se fier à ce que le chien préfère mais à la composition des croquettes. Il y en a forcément une qui lui plaira. On peut avoir des échantillons auprès des fabricants pour tester. On peut aussi mouiller à l'eau les croquettes si le chien a du mal à les manger, car Castiel est peut être en train de perdre ses dents de lait et ça peut être douloureux pour lui.

----------


## Amandine Stane Murphy

super cette histoire.
Pour revenir sur l'histoire du temps de balade. Ma chienne bull chez son 1er maitre a commencé les longues marches très tot pour aller jusque 10/15km, 3 fois par semaine avant ses 12 mois.

Résultat: une rotule bousillée, elle compense donc se défonce le dos et déjà des becs de perroquet à même pas 6 ans....
Les pti aiment faire plaisir à leur maître, mais bien souvent à leurs dépends. C'est bien que tu prennes compte des remarques précédentes.

Plein de bonheur avec ce pti mec adorable

----------


## Liolia

merci les filles! pour les croquettes j'ai testé de bonnes marques. Le souci c'est qu'il mangeait à peine. J'ai cru que c'était du cinéma et j'ai enlevé l'écuelle au premier désinterêt, mais non!  Donc tant pis pour le moment il va faire un cycle friskies, car il a plaisir à les manger.

----------


## lili2000

essaye de rajouter petit à petit de meilleurs croquettes sinon, peut-être voir sur le topic des croquettes ici pour demander ce qu'il y a comme toutes petite croquettes pour un chiot ?

----------


## Liolia

Bah deja je vais melanger les friskies avec les autres et sur les 3x4 kilos il me reste en gros 6 kilos. Bref quoi qu'il arrive je pense pas qu'il va me faire une mort subite de la croquette de supermarché.

----------


## nathalie2795

coucou bon tu es pardonnée pour les photos je plaisante 
oui la bouffe c'est un vaste débat le coco est allergique a tout ici donc c'est poulet pates haricots verts et une cuillère d'huile 
c'est contraignant mais on a lâche l'affaire y compris boites croquettes hypoallergéniques (il fait des spots et c'est ensuite cortisone et antibio dans les pires des cas)

----------


## Liolia

Oui, oui je comprends bien, mais pour Castiel c'est une question d'appétit et de dents. ça m'a beaucoup travaillé qu'il mange peu, donc pour le moment puisqu'il a envie des friskies, ma foi, elles feront l'affaire.

----------


## Liolia

L'ambiance a changé depuis que  Mazda est à l'aise avec Castiel. Ça joue dans tous les coins, et Kingston fait sa chef et veut garder Castiel pour elle toute seule dans les jeux!

----------


## lili2000

Il a encore grandit  ::

----------


## nathalie2795

quel voyou il a su conquérir le cœur de tous humains comme animaux !!!!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

on peut venir squatter chez toi j'ai besoin de détente en ce moment !!!!!!

----------


## Liolia

Aha! je vais faire des chambres d'hôte !

----------


## nathalie2795

il est sage en ce moment ? ce qui est bien avec les grands c'est que pendant ce temps il fait pas de conneries enfin je te le souhaite
oui l'idée des chambres d'hôtes pas mal cela avec le slogan vous qui ne pouvez ou voulez pas avoir d'animaux mais que vous souhaitez en câliner durant vos vacances............ vla je t'ai trouvé le début de ton flyers !!!!!!

----------


## Liolia

Oui il est sage et adorable. Ses seuls moments de speed c'est au milieu de la journée quand il fait très chaud, car il a envie de se dépenser, mais le souci c'est que tout comme Mazda il reste en plein soleil si je le sors. Du coup il a ses jouets mais il aboie sur tout le monde pour exiger qu'on joue avec lui.

----------


## Liolia

Castiel a eu une poussée de croissance. Il s'entend toujours super bien avec Kingston et Mazda.

Kingston aimerait beaucoup que Castiel lui saute dessus et lui mordille le cou car elle adore ça, mais il n'est pas encore assez sûr de lui pour le faire. Elle tente de l'emmener a ce jeu, en lui tendant une peluche qu'il mord et en roulant sur le dos pour l'entrainer.
















Avec Mazda c'est autre chose, Mazda court après la balle et Castiel court après Mazda. Mais il a vite compris que pour suivre le rythme avec ses petites pattes il doit s'arrêter à mi chemin et attendre que Mazda revienne avec la balle pour reprendre la poursuite. Castiel pique souvent la balle de Mazda par la corde et ça n'est plus un drame, Mazda le poursuit pour la lui reprendre en restant délicat, par exemple si il tire fort et que Castiel ne lache pas il va s'arrêter pour ne pas le blesser, et tout à l'heure dans la poursuite ils ont fait tomber une chaise de jardin, Mazda a tout stoppé et est revenu vers Castiel vérifier qu'il allait bien.















Il est beau mon bébé Castou:

----------


## nathalie2795

c'est toujours le même bonheur de les voir en photo lors de leurs jeux 
on voit bien sur les premières photos qu'il grandit

----------


## lili2000

Le museau aussi a bien grandi, on dirai presque un cocker maintenant  :Smile:  
D'ailleurs, par curiosité, le véto a mis quoi comme croisement sur son carnet de santé ?

----------


## Liolia

il est resté sur le beagle. Vous croyez que ce sera un gros chien?

----------


## POLKA67

> Oui, oui je comprends bien, mais pour Castiel c'est une question d'appétit et de dents. ça m'a beaucoup travaillé qu'il mange peu, donc pour le moment puisqu'il a envie des friskies, ma foi, elles feront l'affaire.


Liola, regarde la compo des friskies, si en 1er ingrédient tu as céréales ou maïs les croquettes sont plus pour les poules que pour un carnivore, pas de danger à court terme hormis que ton chien n'a pas suffisamment de protéines de qualité, à la longue elles risquent de bousiller les reins;

----------


## duma762000

c est super de le voir jouer avec les deux grands. En plus ils doivent lui apprendre les limites à ne pas franchir, comme deux grands frères. Une vie comme beaucoup de chiots n'ont pas malheureusement. Grâce à vous et aux deux "noirs", il sera parfaitement sociable et bien dans ses pattounes.

----------


## Liolia

Friskies c'est pourri je sais, mais je lui mélange avec les croquettes de qualité qu'il n'aime pas, pour le moment j'en met peu, mais au fur à mesure j'en remettrais de plus en plus, il reviendra aux croquettes de qualité le temps qu'il s'habitue. Il les mange avec appétit, ça n'a jamais été le cas avec les autres, il faisait un seul vrai repas par jour, le matin,  et tout au long de la journée je lui proposais et il n'en mangeait que deux ou trois du bout des dents. Du coup le soir quand il me réclamait plus qu'un biscrok je n'avais pas le coeur à lui refuser et il s'en enfilait 4 ou 5, c'était pas mieux. Là il mange trois repas par jour. De jour en jour il devient plus fort et il reviendra a de bonnes croquettes je ne rachèterais pas de friskies mais il fallait qu'il ait plaisir à manger.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> c est super de le voir jouer avec les deux grands. En plus ils doivent lui apprendre les limites à ne pas franchir, comme deux grands frères. Une vie comme beaucoup de chiots n'ont pas malheureusement. Grâce à vous et aux deux "noirs", il sera parfaitement sociable et bien dans ses pattounes.


oui et du coup il me mord beaucoup moins le nez et les oreilles  :Smile:

----------


## lili2000

> il est resté sur le beagle. Vous croyez que ce sera un gros chien?


gros je ne sais pas et difficile à dire juste avec des photos mais je dirai bien 20kg (+/- 5 kg ?) il pousse très vite mais en même temps, on ne sais pas si il a manqué ou pas avant ...

----------


## nathalie2795

oui je suis du même avis que Lilly il sera clairement moins grand que Kingston et Mazda  
le beagle j'y crois toujours pas

----------


## Liolia

> oui je suis du même avis que Lilly il sera clairement moins grand que Kingston et Mazda  
> le beagle j'y crois toujours pas


Bah personnellement je dois bien dire que je n'y connais pas grand chose en chien de chasse. Le vétérinaire m'a dit lors de la visite pour la puce que pour lui il est a dominante beagle pour plusieurs raisons:

Ses oreilles qui pour lui sont typiques dans leur forme. Son crâne, la forme. Et ses pattes qui sont courtes mais costaudes. On verra bien à quoi il ressemblera. J'ai aussi posé la question de sa taille à l'âge adulte, il m'a dit qu'il ferait dans les 15 kilos selon lui, mais il m'a bien précisé qu'on ne peut pas donner un poids exact.

----------


## Houitie

Moi je le verrais bien croisé braque d'Auvergne.

----------


## Liolia

on verra a quoi il ressemble adulte, on peut faire des paris  :Smile:

----------


## nathalie2795

oui houitie c'est pas faux bien vu
ses oreilles sont pas longues a mon sens elles seraient déjà plus longue 
les grosses pattes c'est normal c'est un chiot elles s'affinent déjà 
c'est une bonne idée les paris faut que tu prévois des prix (qu'est ce qu'on gagne ? !!!)

moi je reste un peu sur ma première idée

----------


## phacélie

Pour essayer de prévoir quel poids fera Castiel à âge adulte : https://www.clinique-veterinaire-sta...ance_chien.php

Plus sommairement :
http://fr.abcarticulos.info/article/poids-adulte-de-calcul-de-votre-chiot

----------


## dedel

Je trouve la tête un peu carrée pour un braque. Peut être un croisement pointer ?

----------


## lili2000

Il pèse combien là ?
Allez je parie : croisé braque / cocker de 17/20kg.
bon je sais pas ce qu'on gagne mais c'est pas grave ...  ::

----------


## Liolia

il fait 3.6 kilos, mais il bouge sur la balance alors peut-être plus ou moins

----------


## phacélie

Les photos sont trompeuses, j'aurais cru plus.
Combien pèsent les deux grands ?

----------


## Liolia

Kingston pèse 35 kilos et Mazda 30

----------


## lili2000

> Il pèse combien là ?
> Allez je parie : croisé braque / cocker de 17/20kg.
> bon je sais pas ce qu'on gagne mais c'est pas grave ...


Personne d'autre pour parier  :Smile:

----------


## phacélie

Surtout, on ne saura jamais le croisement  :: 
Beagle x Braque d'Auvergne, même poids que toi lili

----------


## nat34

Il a quel age? La mienne faisait 5 kg a deux mois, croisé lab griffon, elle en fait 29 aujourd’hui.

----------


## phacélie

2mois et demi environ je crois.

----------


## Liolia

oui il a a peu près deux mois et demi, car quand je l'ai fait pucer le véto à dit a peu près deux mois d'après ses dents. Pour vous faire une idée il fait la taille des chats maintenant, mes chats font 2.5 kilos Mais il est plus gros, quand je parle de taille je veux dire hauteur, volume, c'est pas super precis.

----------


## nathalie2795

15 20 kg et comme lui !!!!

----------


## Liolia

c'est vrai qu'il y a une ressemblance sauf que le poil de Castiel est très ras et ses oreilles plus longues, d'ailleurs il m'a fait rire hier, il mordillait le bout de son oreille

----------


## lili2000

> Il a quel age? La mienne faisait 5 kg a deux mois, croisé lab griffon, elle en fait 29 aujourd’hui.


J'ai aussi eu un chiot (labrador LOF) qui faisait 2.8kg à 2 mois qui qui a fait adulte presque 30kg donc çà ne donne qu'un ordre d'idée, il faudrait faire sa courbe de poids pour aider mais bon  ...

----------


## phacélie

Tout va bien ?

----------


## Roukmoutt

On pense que tout le monde va bien! Liola doit se dire Il est tellement mimi mon casscass ,qu elles vont venir me le chaparder.... :Smile:

----------


## nathalie2795

oui je me pose la même question que vous 
bin alors vous êtes tous cuits sous le soleil ?

----------


## Liolia

Oui désolée, tout le monde va bien, j'ai appris le décès d'une proche et j'avoue que j'ai eu besoin de quelques jours pour digérer. Je vous mettrais des photos bientôt.

----------


## lili2000

Courage Liola  :: 
J'espère que tes chiens vont t'aider à passer cette épreuve ...

----------


## nathalie2795

courage Liola de tout coeur avec toi !!!!

----------


## Delphane

Désolée Liolia...  ::

----------


## phacélie

Merci d'avoir pris la peine de mettre un petit mot, prends ton temps pour les photos, rien ne presse  ::

----------


## Roukmoutt

Desolee pour toi , heureusement que tu as tes animaux .

----------


## Roukmoutt

Alors Casscass tu consoles bien ta Liola adoree ? J espere que tu te remets gentillement de toutes ces epreuves ?bonne soirée a toi Liola .

----------


## nathalie2795

moi aussi je te souhaite une bonne soirée et fais un gros câlin aux poilus pour moi bisou

----------


## Liolia

Castiel va bien, il a été cool la semaine ou j'allais très mal, il a suivi mes deux gros qui s'étaient mis en mode: " protegeons et couvons notre humaine triste en restant près d'elle calmement et silencieusement ". Mais des qu'il a senti que j'allais mieux il a repris du poil de la bête et il multiplie les conneries. Du genre mettre en piece ma paire de croks neuves durant la nuit alors que les pourrites et trouées il y a jamais touché ,il m'a aussi rongé un legging tout neuf, et vu la conso de leggings que je fais c'est pas du jeu , il a ramené en douce du compost une peau d'avocat qu'il a consciencieusement machouillé et lorsque j'ai decouvert le truc, j'ai mis un temps fou a comprendre ce qu'était ce truc vert et marron, j'ai cru qu'il était malade et vomissait un truc louche et j'ai cru qu'il avait mangé une bête étrange, bref panique.

Par contre il a enfin compris que le soir il doit respecter le rituel des chats qui viennent prendre leurs calins sur le lit, il ne leur saute plus dessus, il ne saute plus sur Totoro pour simuler sur lui une fornication effrénée  :Big Grin:  ( d'ailleurs Totoro en est fort soulagé), il ne monte plus sur ma tête pour me detourner d'eux.

Quelques photos prises ce soir:

----------


## Roukmoutt

On est rassure...on espere que tu vas mieux .

----------


## nathalie2795

il a encore grandit le petit père bon tu as vu qu'il est pas si sage que cela ....
c'est pas bien méchant le tout c'est qu'il n'avale pas ce qu'il met en charpie 
faut apprendre a ranger avec lui

----------


## lili2000

Merci pour les photos  :: 
Il a bien grandi

----------


## phacélie

Attention avec l'avocat, c'est toxique pour les chiens, évite d'en mettre au compost s'il y a accès facilement.
Il s'allonge Castiel le terrible  ::

----------


## Liolia

Fait chôôôôô!

Castiel ayant plongé plusieurs fois la tête dans l'écuelle d'eau du jardin, j'ai compris le message  :Smile:  :















J'adore quand il se sèche, je le trouve trop drôle!

Video bonus pour les fans  :Smile:

----------


## Roukmoutt

On est heureux chez Liola ,et la vie est belle !

----------


## lili2000

Je trouve qu'on lui voit de plus en plus ses taches noirs  :: 
Il a encore de l'énergie avec cette chaleur.
Je viens de sortir les miens dans le jardin juste pour un petit pipi et ils se sont tous rapidement étalés dans l'herbe  ::  puis sont rentrés avec moi. Il ne reste que kali (la roumaine) qui n'a pas trop l'air gênée  :Smile:  mais je vais quand même la faire rentrer ... en fait non, elle vient de rentrer d'elle-même donc elle doit avoir vraiment chaud ...

----------


## nathalie2795

Clairement c'est une vie de pacha cela 
c'est pas castiel c'est chanceux celui la

----------


## Liolia

> Je trouve qu'on lui voit de plus en plus ses taches noirs 
> Il a encore de l'énergie avec cette chaleur.
> Je viens de sortir les miens dans le jardin juste pour un petit pipi et ils se sont tous rapidement étalés dans l'herbe  puis sont rentrés avec moi. Il ne reste que kali (la roumaine) qui n'a pas trop l'air gênée  mais je vais quand même la faire rentrer ... en fait non, elle vient de rentrer d'elle-même donc elle doit avoir vraiment chaud ...



Les deux gros étaient posés à l'ombre, et le regardaient d'un air perplexe, Castiel à tout le temps la pêche.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Clairement c'est une vie de pacha cela 
> c'est pas castiel c'est chanceux celui la


Oui c'est un bienheureux, et je pense que c'est aussi dans son caractère d'être heureux.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je disais que j'adore quand il se sèche, il y a une autre attitude que j'adore chez lui.

Quand on sort, systématiquement, il se pose assis sur son petit cul et contemple le jardin pendant quelques minutes avant d'aller jouer ou en faire le tour. On dirait qu'il évalue son territoire et que ce qu'il voit lui plait, il dégage quelque chose de l'ordre du contentement paisible quand il fait ça.

----------


## nathalie2795

c'est clair qu'il a quelque chose d'attachant je dirais même attachiant .....
c'est un petit chiot expressif il a des étincelles dans le regard

----------


## Liolia

oui il a du charme, en ça il est comme Kingston.Je suis dingo de mon Mazdouille, mais il n'a pas ce charme seducteur, il est sans fard.

----------


## mamandeuna

Super notre feuilleton Rescue de l'été, les aventures de Castiel. On voit en direct life, l'apprentissage de la vie de toutou heureux, la naissance d'une personnalité canine. Chouette et rafraichissant  :: 
Courage à toi Liolia pour tes deuils.  ::

----------


## Liolia



----------


## nathalie2795

Castiel est en mode pot de colle avec Kingston ? il arrive a ne pas être avec ou il le colle toujours ?

----------


## Liolia

Non la c'est Mazda, Castiel court après Mazda qui court après la balle

----------


## nathalie2795

oups je confonds les deux il est toujours avec l'un ou l'autre j'ai l'impression

----------


## Liolia

Bah le truc inquiétant pour moi c'est qu'il écoute plus Kingston que moi. L'autre jour je voulais sortir seule avec lui, mes chiens ont l'habitude de ça, il suffit que je dise Mazda à ta place et Kingston tu viens avec moi, ça pose pas souci. Bah là Monsieur Castiel était devant la porte, je lui disais viens Castiel, et il regardait Kingston d'un air interrogateur, il a fallu que j'insiste. Pareil au jardin quand il faut rentrer il a tendance a attendre que Kingston rentre pour rentrer.

Sinon il est en phase chiante depuis deux jours, il fait pas mal de destruction alors que ça s'était calmé, il embête beaucoup les chats alors que ça aussi ça s'était calmé, et l'autre nuit, il a trainé partout dans la maison les 3 dodos de chiens, et comme la nuit il fait encore un ou deux pipi, bah tout a du aller en machine. Et aussi, mais ça il a pas fait exprès, il m'a entaillé le doigt. Je jouais à la balle avec eux, il a voulu la prendre au moment ou je la prenais, une de ses petites dents s'est plantée dans mon doigt, j'ai tiré, resultat une entaille sur toute la longueur.

Pour la phase chiante je pense que c'est passager, je me souviens que Mazda en avait aussi.

----------


## nathalie2795

oups je confonds les deux il est toujours avec l'un ou l'autre j'ai l'impression

----------


## phacélie

En même temps, c'est naturel, il prend exemple sur eux.

----------


## nathalie2795

oui c'était pour cela ma question il est éduqué par les autres et demande leur consentement si tu lui veux ou dit un truc..
c'est pas plus mal que tu interagisse seule avec lui pour qu 'il se représente ce qu'est une maitresse 
les conneries cela ne m'étonne pas le contraire est plus inquiétant............
mais je suis sure que tu lui pardonnes hein !!!

----------


## Liolia

Bah non je lui en veut pas, ça passera avec le temps.

Tout à l'heure il a sauté sur Mazda qui dormait du coup Mazda lui a grogné dessus, il a kaïkaïé à fond. Il a couru vers moi en kaïkaïant et une fois sur mes genoux ils continuait, il a fallu plus d'une minute pour qu'il arrête, je lui ai dit t'es vraiment un gros comédien toi.

----------


## nathalie2795

oui donc il s'est bien ou il peut trouver refuge en cas de pépin il t'a identifié c'est très bien comme cela
et qu'il se fasse grogner c'est très bien faut qu'il comprenne que c'est interdit de sauter sur ceux qui dorment...non mais !!!!

----------


## phacélie

C'est le petit dernier qui vient chouiner dans les jupes de môman quand, à force de l'embêter, il s'est pris un vent d'un aîné, comme un gosse quoi  ::

----------


## Liolia

Surtout que Mazda a eu une patte blessée après que Batman lui ait sauté dessus pendant son sommeil, il a boité et a eu des anti inflammatoires, depuis il se méfie.

----------


## phacélie

Pauvre Mazda.
Ben maintenant, c'est Castiel qui apprend à se méfier.

----------


## Liolia

il oublie vite Castiel

----------


## phacélie

L'apprentissage nécessite bien souvent la répétition...

----------


## Roukmoutt

Peut être que ce n est pas de la comedie . Tu ne sais pas ce qu il a vecu ? Pour faire la jolie promenade qu on lui a fait faire ! Faut être tres attentionne ! C est toi qui l a pris dans tes bras .et qui l a securise ! Il est pleinement heureux et en pleine confiance, il respire le bonheur dans ta famille ! Mais peut être que les souvenirs sont la ...

----------


## Liolia

Non franchement c'est plus du kaïakaïage genre: le grand t'a vu il est méééééééééchant.

D'habitude je paniquais et je le regardait sous toutes les coutures voir si il n'était pas blessé. Mais là j'ai tout vu, alors oui je l'ai pris sur moi mais je l'ai tapoté en lui disant allons, allons t'exagères hein, faut pas sauter comme ça sur les autres sinon ils t'engueulent, normal. Et Mazda nous regardait d'un air amusé. Avant quand Castiel kaïkaïait il s'enfuyait le Mazda...

Tout à l'heure ma mère à laissé la porte qui mène a son étage ouverte, elle était au jardin avec les chiens pendant que je faisais un peu de ménage, je monte pour lui allumer sa télé ( ma mère arrive pas a comprendre la télécommande ), et je trouve qui? Castiel qui était monté en douce et s'était installé sur le fauteuil de ma mère!

Il est pas du tout trouillard, très aventurier, maintenant il va tout au fond du jardin accompagner Kingston quand elle aboie après un passant, et aussi il va narguer la chienne qui hurle de l'autre côté de la haie, mais ça je le gronde car les gros le font plus, mais a un moment c'était un jeu bien pénible.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Là il fait trop sombre pour que je fasse une photo, mais dans ma chambre il y a un matelas 1 place pour les toutous. Ils y sont tous les trois, et Castiel dort entre les deux gros, les trois sont sur le dos les pattes en l'air, trop marrant  :Smile:

----------


## nathalie2795

dommage tu aurais pu avoir une jolie photo 
le castiel c'est un adorable voyou qui sait ce qu'il fait il est très malin

----------


## mamandeuna

Castel aurait du garder son surnom de Kaïkaï  ::

----------


## Liolia

Castiel va bien, toujours bon pied bon il et machine à conneries. Les balades se passent de mieux en mieux, comme c'est des courtes il les fait avec Mazda qui n'est pas frustré par une promenade de 15 min.

Il me sollicite beaucoup, je crois que ça fait partie de sa "phase chiante", me sauter dessus 40 fois de suite et ignorer mes non! a ta place!
Et en ce moment la nuit il me brosse le crane avec ses griffes et me lèche tendrement les oreilles. J'avoue que je suis crevée et mes protestations endormies ne lui semblent pas convaincantes.



Aha! je vole la balle de Mazda!



Rend la moi!



Naaan!



La bille de clown



Avec Kingston c'est toujours l'amour fou, il la lache pas d'une semelle! Et c'est réciproque  :Smile: 









Et le grand bonheur de Kingston,qu'elle espérait depuis le début, c'est que Castiel à enfin compris que lutter et se rouler en se mordillant mutuellement et en grognant de plaisir, c'est pas terrifiant, c'est même super fun, bravo petit scarabé!












Mais il se barre encore avec ma balle le trouduc!

----------


## nathalie2795

c'est génial de voir cela quel moment de détente pour moi tu pourrais pas savoir 
a quel point j'adore ce petit monstre et les photos sont superbes 
merci lollia

----------


## Liolia

Je suis contente nathalie2795 si c'est un moment de détente. Moi aussi je trouve que les regarder interagir est super apaisant.

----------


## nathalie2795

oui la avec l'asso j'ai que des demandes et des demandes d'intervention ce soir je dis je vais me détendre je vais aller voir les chevaux ben un hérisson en plein soleil voila j'ai encore du gérer le hérisson pas un moment de répit parfois

----------


## Liolia

courage

----------


## nathalie2795

merci

----------


## Liolia

Avoir une bonne copine:

----------


## nathalie2795

il grandit bien il a un plumeau au bout de la queue on dirait ?

----------


## Liolia

Alors sa queue, mon veto dit que c'est qu'il le poil noir très court et le poil blanc juste un peu plus long, bof j'en sais rien.

----------


## nathalie2795

Qu'est ce qu'ils regardent comme cela ?

----------


## Liolia

sûrement Mazda

----------


## nathalie2795

et les chats il les laissent tranquille ou il continue de les embêter ? si c'est le cas il va s'en prendre une par les chats

----------


## Liolia

Je suis forcée de l'avoir à l'oeil avec les chats, Batman se défend et Totoro ne dit rien car il est plus gros que lui il pourrait lui faire mal si il le décidait, mais il n'a pas peur de Castiel, il subit stoïquement. Par contre Miel qui est toute menue regarde bien ou il se trouve quand elle traverse la maison, et Sati l'évite aussi. Disons que les chats sont plus détendus quand il dort.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## nathalie2795

oui tu m'étonnes, il est plus dans le jeu et c'est pas trop méchant, après les chats peuvent aussi se liguer contre lui et lui mettre une roustre et cela c'est moyen 
Je suis épatée de voir que la peluche est entière !!!

----------


## Liolia

Non ils sont gentils mes chats, et ils aiment bien les chiens, c'est aussi pour ça que quand je le prend sur le fait je l'engueule, je lui dit Non, Non, ça c'est interdit! Après je crois bien qu'il l'a compris, mais parfois c'est plus fort que lui, il les prend pour des chiots, Mazda faisait pareil avec Bianca quand il était chiot, ça lui a passé.

----------


## nathalie2795

oui il faut que jeunesse se passe comme on dit

----------


## Liolia

C'est tellement l'amour fou entre Kiki et Cass qu'ils snobbent Mazda

----------


## nathalie2795

ca va que Mazda ne montre pas de jalousie car ils ont l'air fusionnels

----------


## Liolia

bah si il est un peu deg. Mais bon c'est sa faute, il est tellement obsédé par la balle, ça saoule Kingston, parfois elle allait le chercher et l’attrapait par la peau du cou pour qu'il lache sa balle et joue avec elle, et lui se faisait désirer. Là elle a Castiel, qui est à fond pour jouer au mordillage avec elle, maintenant Mazda tente de s'incruster, et comme elle lui met des vents il lui monte dessus pour affirmer qu'il était là avant, bah elle l'envoie bouler. ça va se regler, si ça peut montrer à Mazda que la balle c'est pas tout dans sa vie tant mieux. Je me fais pas de souci, ils trouveront leur équilibre. Au début je croyais que Castiel serait un super compagnon de jeu pour Mazda, bah non c'est Kingston qu'il comble. Et il y va a fond, plus aucune peur, il lui saute dessus lui mord les oreilles, le cou, se roule avec elle. Et il me fait rire car il l'imite, ce soir il faisait carrément les grognements de plaisir comme elle, et il se hérisse aussi quand ils luttent, comme elle, c'est nouveau, hier il se hérissait pas.

----------


## lili2000

Au fait, il commence à manger ses "bonnes" croquettes ou il fait toujours le difficile ?
En tout cas, il pousse bien  :Smile:

----------


## Liolia

Oui il mange ses bonnes croquettes, faut dire il s'est bien fait les dents... sur les meubles.

Et aussi j'avais tellement peur qu'il ne soit pas assez nourri que je n'arrêtais pas de lui proposer, du coup il s'en foutait, il mangeait allait jouer, remangeait, voyait passer une mouche et la suivait... bref j'étais la bourrique de l'histoire.

Maintenant je lui propose une écuelle le matin, et une en debut d'aprem, si il fait le con je l'enlève et il doit attendre la prochaine, bah il mange bien mieux. Et puis si il n'a pas un appétit d'ogre il est pas maigrichon donc je m'en fais plus.


Et puis quand je lui donnais à volonté, un jour Mazda qui est hyper sensible des intestins, a profité d'un moment d’inattention pour s'enfiler une écuelle de mélange bonne croquette chiot et friskies... J'ai cru mourir, toute la nuit il a pété en continu, c'était une infection, même en dirigeant le ventilo sur lui c'était intenable. D'ailleurs à un moment il y avait Castiel qui dormait la tête près de son cul, il s'est levé tout ensommeillé pour aller dans son panier, même lui n'en pouvait plus. C'était pire que l'an passé quand il avait mangé plein de cerises tombées au sol.

Donc je contrôle l’écuelle de Cass...

----------


## nathalie2795

J'imagine la scène les chiens péteurs c'est terrible le mien envoie des silencieux comme si de rien n'était et fait l'air étonné si tu lui dis tu pue !!!!

----------


## Liolia

Mazda est péteur ET ronfleur  ::

----------


## nathalie2795

voui c'est quelque chose aussi lol..............

----------


## phacélie

:: 

Bien dormi ?  ::

----------


## mamandeuna

::  C'est tout ce que je dis pour Castiel...

----------


## Liolia

Castiel qui en farfouillant dans le bas de la bibli se fait tomber la base du tel sans fil sur lui ( pas très lourde ni de très haut ) et ensuite fait 4 fois le tour du salon en kaïkaïant, sous le regard médusé des chiens et des chats, et finit par sauter sur moi et se blottir comme si c'était la guerre... ::

----------


## nathalie2795

le voyou............ c'est courage fuyons bon les autres ne bougent pas je vais voir l'humaine elle seule peut me sauver !!!!

----------


## Liolia

Il fait vraiment, vraiment très chaud, on reste a l'ombre dans la maison ou la temperature est quand même supportable et on fait des sorties pipi au jardin, les deux gros sortent et reviennent aussitot. Castiel a plongé sa tete dans l'ecuelle d'eau en glougloutant, j'ai compris le signal...

----------


## phacélie

Mais qu'est-ce qu'il est malheureux, ce chiot, c'est une honte  ::

----------


## harmonie38

La piscine pour lui tout seul en plus  :Smile:

----------


## lili2000

Il a encore bien grandi, bientôt, la piscine sera trop petite  :Big Grin: 
dire qu'il y a à peine 2 mois, il était comme çà : 


la cantine est bonne   ::

----------


## Liolia

> Il a encore bien grandi, bientôt, la piscine sera trop petite 
> dire qu'il y a à peine 2 mois, il était comme çà : 
> 
> 
> la cantine est bonne



J'avais pas réalisé qu'il avait grandi à ce point!! 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> La piscine pour lui tout seul en plus



Mes deux gros ne sont pas fans de baignade en fait. Castiel lui il adore, par contre curieusement pour la douche ( il en a eu une y a une semaine en même temps que les deux gros ) il a pas aimé, et s'est débattu jusqu'a ce qu'il comprenne qu'il n'allait pas y échapper. Et pourtant en été c'est dehors.

----------


## mamandeuna

C'est fou ce qu'il a changé, effectivement !

----------


## Liolia

Il finira plus gros que les deux gros à ce rythme

----------


## nathalie2795

le petit veinard piscine avec jet c'est le top
c'est vrai qu'il a vachement grandi la vache oui tu es peut être pas loin de la vérité à ce qu'il dépasse les autres !!!!!
faut dire aussi que tu l'arrose aussi pour qu'il pousse plus vite !!!!! on a des preuves d'abord !!!!!

----------


## Liolia

> le petit veinard piscine avec jet c'est le top
> c'est vrai qu'il a vachement grandi la vache oui tu es peut être pas loin de la vérité à ce qu'il dépasse les autres !!!!!
> faut dire aussi que tu l'arrose aussi pour qu'il pousse plus vite !!!!! on a des preuves d'abord !!!!!



La piscine sans jet il aime pas trop  :Smile:

----------


## mamandeuna

Amateur de sensations fortes le Castiel . Je sens venir le canicross..

----------


## phacélie

Croisé Dogue allemand ?  ::

----------


## Liolia

Arf Castiel à déjà attaqué le canapé, le fond en fait, alors je me dis que c'est pas trop grave je cacherais avec des coussins, et les chats sont ravis de pouvoir rentrer à l'interieur et s'y cacher, puis sortir une patte par surprise quand j'y suis assise.

----------


## phacélie

J'évoquais sa croissance en fait  ::

----------


## Liolia

oui oui, j'avais bien compris, mais même sans devenir si gros, le canap c'est fait!

----------


## nathalie2795

oui mais encore explosé à ce point la 
qui sait quand il sera grand il y en a c'est a vie les conneries 
la on est devant deux inconnus la taille et les conneries .................

----------


## Liolia

ça ira je pense pour les conneries, il me fait beaucoup penser à Kingston, il est très intelligent, alors il va adorer apprendre des qu'il sera capable de se concentrer 5 minutes.

Pour le moment il croque la vie a pleine dents sans se soucier des conséquences, il touche à tout, il veut tout découvrir, il a pas le temps pour autre chose. Par exemple hier il était tout au fond du jardin et revenait en courant. Moi j'étais vautrée sur le vieux canap que je laisse sous le préau et je le regardais revenir en me disant, qu'est-ce qu'il est beau et fort, bon, bah il s'est pas arrêté dans son élan, il a bondi d'un saut sur mes genoux, d'un autre sur ma tête, mais comme il devient trop gros pour tenir sur ma tête il a glissé en me griffant le visage...

Donc j'ai des griffures plein la figure, et le pire c'est qu'aujourd'hui j'emmène Totoro chez le véto, et que comme c'est une nouvelle je l'avais prévenue qu'il est un ancien sauvage resté farouche qui n'aime pas qu'on le manipule. Quand elle va me voir arriver, elle va grave flipper, va falloir que je lui précise que c'est pas lui qui m'a balafré.

----------


## phacélie

On dit que les chiens de chasse sont adultes plus tard que les autres... :: 

Bon courage pour la visite véto  ::

----------


## nathalie2795

mdr oui effectivement va falloir s'expliquer 
tu as des vétos qui te disent oui moi je maîtrise les sauvageons en général ils se la racontent pas longtemps surtout quand il faut rattraper le chat dans le cabinet ou dans la salle d'hospi et qu'ils se cachent sous les cages 'le bon endroit ou tu peux rien faire genre il y a 15 cm de haut sur 6 metres de large et que tu as aucune prise nul part un pur moment de bonheur !!!!

----------


## Liolia

merci  :Smile:

----------


## Liolia

moi pour éviter ce genre de problème il a un harnais et une laisse, cela dit mes chats n'aiment pas être manipulés et encore moins par des inconnus, mais chez le véto ils bougent pas, car ils ont peur, c'est pour ça que je précise, pour que ce soit rapide et doux.

----------


## nathalie2795

j'en ai encore déposé une ce matin c'est capture cage trappe et en principe elles sont endormies a même la trappe et je vais aller la rechercher ce soir elle sera de nouveau dans la trappe et va être relaché dans le jardin du nourrisseur. après il arrivera peut être a la socialiser avec de la patience enfin la c'est pas le cas les petits chatons sont en plein trappage en simultané j'espère que ce soir ils seront tous en khenel et que je vais pouvoir relacher la maman sans problème

----------


## Liolia

> j'en ai encore déposé une ce matin c'est capture cage trappe et en principe elles sont endormies a même la trappe et je vais aller la rechercher ce soir elle sera de nouveau dans la trappe et va être relaché dans le jardin du nourrisseur. après il arrivera peut être a la socialiser avec de la patience enfin la c'est pas le cas les petits chatons sont en plein trappage en simultané j'espère que ce soir ils seront tous en khenel et que je vais pouvoir relacher la maman sans problème


Ah oui mais moi Totoro il est arrivé très sauvage a 3 mois l'été passé, avec ses 7 frères et soeurs sauvages aussi. C'est le seul de cette portée que j'ai gardé car il a un gros souci de confiance en lui. Ce souci est quasiment réglé. Mais en fait je suis la seule qu'il autorise à le toucher et le caresser, mais attention, quand lui le veut, c'est un amour je trouve, je l'adore!

----------


## harmonie38

> Arf Castiel à déjà attaqué le canapé, le fond en fait, alors je me dis que c'est pas trop grave je cacherais avec des coussins, et les chats sont ravis de pouvoir rentrer à l'interieur et s'y cacher, puis sortir une patte par surprise quand j'y suis assise.


ça ça doit être drôle à voir :Smile:

----------


## mamandeuna

Canapé à torture de maître breveté par Castiel...

----------


## Liolia

non ça va, mes chats ne mettent pas les griffes, c'est juste des baffes pour la blague  :Smile:

----------


## Liolia

Avec Mazda:





Avec Kingston:









Avec PiouPiou











Sinon il commence a me faire des calins cools, c'est à dire sans gigoter dans tous les sens et j’apprécie  :Smile:

----------


## manou 851

quelle belle vie !!  il joue super cools avec tes gros pov piou piou !!

----------


## Liolia

Oui les deux gros l'adorent c'est limite si ils vont pas s'engueuler pour avoir Castiel des fois!

----------


## superdogs

Quelle bouille de "je croque la vie"   ::   il a !

----------


## manou 851

il a de sacrées oreilles !!  plus grand pif genre chien courant pas le museau carré du braque enfin à suivre !!

----------


## nathalie2795

le voyou s'éclate bien il respire la joie de vivre celui la 
c'est marrant que les grands se pouillent pour l'avoir avec eux 
il a su conquérir le coeur de tout le monde 
la derniere j'adore la pose de coquin qu'il a prise

----------


## Liolia

Bah Kingston le veut pour jouer a la lutte et tire peluche avec elle, et Mazda aime bien qu'il le suive quand il court après sa balle, il doit le voir comme un supporter  :Smile: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Mais c'est quand même le big love avec Kingston surtout  :Smile:

----------


## lili2000

tu l'as pesé récemment ?

----------


## Petite Etoile

Quel soleil il doit apporter dans votre vie, cela fait tellement de bien à l'âme de voir un chiot si heureux!
 :: Après un tel abandon de surcroît!

----------


## Liolia

> tu l'as pesé récemment ?


Non, hier je comptais l'emmener chez le veto en même temps que la visite de Totoro, mais Totoro était tellement en panique déjà que je me suis dit que je devais rester concentrée à 100% sur lui et j'ai renoncé.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Quel soleil il doit apporter dans votre vie, cela fait tellement de bien à l'âme de voir un chiot si heureux!
> Après un tel abandon de surcroît!


Oui il a trouvé sa place auprès de mes animaux, bon les chats ont encore des reserves, mais ça passera  :Big Grin:

----------


## Petite Etoile

Il est vraiment adorable et craquant! Et rigolo!

----------


## phacélie

Moi, j'aime ses n'oreilles au vent  ::

----------


## nat34

En parlant de chat, des nouvelles du rouquin sont demandées sur ton autre post.

----------


## Liolia

> En parlant de chat, des nouvelles du rouquin sont demandées sur ton autre post.


Tu parles de Miel?

----------


## Liolia



----------


## Liolia

Castiel a perdu deux dents de lait, des incisives inferieures.

----------


## Roukmoutt

C est vraiment l album du bonheur , Es ce que la petite souris est passée pour ses incisives ?

----------


## Liolia

je pense qu'il a du les avaler ou les perdre au jardin  :Smile:

----------


## Roukmoutt

Ah non, chez nous la petite souris passe la nuit ,quand on dort .
Et elle met une attention sous l oreiller ...c est la récompense !.
Peut être 2 nouveaux doudous? À mettre seulement quand il fait dodo !

----------


## Liolia

Y a eu distribution générale de biscuits cet aprem, car je veux lui apprendre le assis.

Du coup pour l'exemple je fais assis! a Kiki ou Mazda et je leur donne un biscuit. Aujourd'hui Castiel l'a fait 4 fois, mais je crois que c'était peut-être un coup de bol, le reste du temps il me saute dessus comme un affamé, en mode: donne moi ce gâteau, donne moi ce gâteau, donne moi ce gâteau!

ça va rentrer. Sinon il va y avoir des nouvelles balles bientôt, et sa première écuelle de grand garçon.

----------


## Roukmoutt

Oui,mais pour les quenottes c est sous son dodo , et rien que pour lui 
On trouve cela au matin en se réveillant .. ::

----------


## Liolia

il dort soit dans mon lit, soit sur un matelas emmêlé avec les autres chien  :Smile:

----------


## Roukmoutt

Alors cata , c est sous ton oreiller...

----------


## nathalie2795

toujours autant de plaisir a voir les photos et l'evolution du voyou

----------


## Liolia

Ce soir, première fois que Castiel dort vraiment, profondément, dans mes bras. Sans gigoter, me mordiller, me débarbouiller.

 ::

----------


## nathalie2795

il grandit bien petit père il devient sage ou alors il était fort fatigué !!!
le mien arrive a monter en catimini il se love dans mes bras et la je me reveille du coup je vois qu'il est au bord du lit et je suis réveille 5 h ce matin..................

----------


## Liolia

Des nouvelles de super Casscass, il va bien, j'ai enfin trouvé des croquettes qui combinent l'avantage de lui plaire et de lui faire de belles selles, car le souci avec celles qu'il aimait jusqu'a present c'est qu'elles lui faisaient des selles en grande quantité ( une machine a caca) et souvent molles. Là ça fait bien 10 jours qu'il est aux Bosch puppy et ça va bien. Du coup je commence a lui donner d'autres choses comme aux deux gros. Déjà il a super envie. Jusqu'ici je lui mettais un tout petit peu de pâtée Rocco que les grands ont le matin pour pas qu'il soit trop frustré, ce matin je lui en ai ajouté plus aux croquettes avec 3 haricots verts et une cuillère à café de riz, il était trop content.

Et ce midi comme j'ai vu qu'il avait des dents qui tombent et des dents qui poussent avec les gencives un peu rouges, j'ai tenté de lui donner un haut de cuisses de dinde comme aux grands, bah il a adoré. Quand j'en donnais aux grands je prélevais de la viande pour lui, pareil pour ne pas le frustrer. Je l'ai bien gardé à l'oeil, il a longuement maché et avec plaisir à bien cassé les os et a tout mangé ( ça je m'y attendais pas, je pensais qu'il irait pas au bout).

Il y a eu distribution de nouvelles balles et Castiel est trop content de courir après Mazda qui court après sa balle en tenant lui même une balle, pour le moment il ne veut pas me la rendre pour que je la lui lance, mais il fait comme si  :Smile:

----------


## mamandeuna

Les plus anciens vont retrouver une seconde jeunesse, rien de mieux qu'un chiot pour être de nouveau vaillant et dynamique  ::

----------


## Liolia

> Les plus anciens vont retrouver une seconde jeunesse, rien de mieux qu'un chiot pour être de nouveau vaillant et dynamique


Ah mais tu sais, Kingston n'a que 5 ans et Mazdouille 3, alors ici y a de l'agitation!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et je te parle pas des 5 chats  ::

----------


## harmonie38

ça doit bien être mouvementé parfois  :Smile: 
5ans c'est pas vieux, c'est comme pour nous aussi certains vont être très actif très longtemps d'autre pépère dès le début

----------


## Liolia

Mon Castou va bien, il est drôle et gentil et il a confiance en lui, il me fait tout le temps marrer.

Avec Kingston c'est vraiment le grand amour, ils sont tout le temps ensemble. Quand on est au jardin, ils n'arrêtent pas de jouer. Parfois Kingston entend quelque chose au loin, alors elle se met en arrêt et semble écouter, ça peut durer un quart d'heure. Castiel comprend pas, alors il fait un tas de clowneries pour attirer son attention, comme lui courir autour très très vite ( ça c'est nouveau ), et elle lui répond d'un grognement qui veut dire: attends jécoute un truc!

Kingston a une palette de grognements très variés. Pas Mazda, il grogne pour la mise en garde et n'aboie que pour l'alerte, le reste du temps il est silencieux. Kingston fait des grognements de plaisir, de jeu, bref plein de grognements différents. Quand elle voit Castiel suivre Mazda qui court après la balle, au bout d'un moment ça l'inquiète ( ce que je comprends c'est que l'obsession de Mazda pour la balle la saoule et elle a peur que Castiel attrape cette sale maladie mentale), hier elle était en arrêt à écouter un truc qu'elle seule entend depuis un bon moment, du coup Castiel courait avec Mazda, quand elle s'en est rendu compte, son sang n'a fait qu'un tour et elle est arrivée ventre à terre et lui a fait une sorte de leçon de morale en grognements, puis a été chercher une autre balle avec une corde, et l'a entrainé plus loin. Ces interactions me font beaucoup rire, j'avais l'impression qu'elle lui disait: ne deviens pas obsédé de la balle comme lui, c'est nul, allez viens on va jouer c'est mieux.

Castiel me fait des gros câlins calme, il me sollicite pour ça, je le prends dans mes bras, et je l'embrasse dans le cou, comme une mitraillette de bisous, et il adore ça, il claque des dents en rythme, alors quand j'ai fini je le laisse me léchouiller un peu le visage pour faire bonne mesure et je claque des dents comme lui  :Smile:  .

Il se concentre sur les caresses aussi, il se met sur le dos et je lui papouille le ventre, et il a ce regard de celui qui se concentre sur le plaisir et la douceur. Mazda n'a eu ce genre de comportement qu'après ses deux ans, il n'était pas capable de faire un câlin calme, il gigotait tout le temps.

Ça me laisse penser, cette faculté à se concentrer sur ses sensations, qu'il pourra bientôt se concentrer sur des apprentissages.

Il est gourmand, depuis que je lui met de la pâtée dans ses croquettes, il boude les croquettes sans. Hier aprem il ne voulait pas manger ses croquettes sans pâtée, il m'a fait rire car il a ramené du garage un charbon de bois, et l'a posé dans son écuelle de croquettes, comme pour me dire: sans pâtée les croquettes ne valent pas mieux que du charbon. J'ai fini par lui remettre de la levure de bière, et il a fini son écuelle, je vais en faire un chien exigeant.

Il est très sûr de lui, ça aussi ça me fait rire, jusquà il y a peu, quand je donnais des nonos, Mazda n'était jamais à l'abri que Kingston le lui pique une fois le sien mangé. Castiel a des bâtonnets, il adore, mais il met une bonne demie heure à les manger. Kingston essaye bien de l'approcher pour le lui piquer, il grogne. Il grogne mais Kingston doit rester près de lui à le regarder le temps qu'il finisse, si elle se lève, il la suit avec son bâtonnet qui dépasse de sa gueule ( on dirait qu'il clope  :Smile:  ) et se remet près d'elle pour finir, tout en étant hyper vigilant pour pas qu'elle lui pique. Kingston la mégère apprivoisée.

----------


## phacélie

Être pétri de sensualité n'est pas forcément un indice qui augure d'une facilité à se discipliner, regarde les chats  ::

----------


## Liolia

> Être pétri de sensualité n'est pas forcément un indice qui augure d'une facilité à se discipliner, regarde les chats



Tsss... laisse moi m'imaginer que mon bébé est un futur génie, si il ne l'est pas, je l'aimerais quand même :P

----------


## superdogs

> Mon Castou va bien, il est drôle et gentil et il a confiance en lui, il me fait tout le temps marrer.
> 
> --------------------
> --------------------
> *Castiel me fait des gros câlins calme, il me sollicite pour ça, je le prends dans mes bras, et je l'embrasse dans le cou, comme une mitraillette de bisous, et il adore ça, il claque des dents en rythme, alors quand j'ai fini je le laisse me léchouiller un peu le visage pour faire bonne mesure et je claque des dents comme lui  .*
> 
> Il se concentre sur les caresses aussi, il se met sur le dos et je lui papouille le ventre, et il a ce regard de celui qui se concentre sur le plaisir et la douceur. 
> ---------------------
> ---------------------


Nan mais comment il aime la vie celui là !  ::

----------


## Liolia

> Nan mais comment il aime la vie celui là !



ouiiiiii! ce toutou c'est un véritable don du ciel, il comble Kingston qui est ma meilleure amie au monde et qui commençait à déprimer à cause des névroses de mon Mazdouille, et il me comble moi avec son caractère simple, bon comme du bon pain frais  :Smile:

----------


## phacélie

> Tsss... laisse moi m'imaginer que mon bébé est un futur génie, si il ne l'est pas, je l'aimerais quand même :P


Mais oui, je te laisse.... :: 
On peut être un génie_ et_ indiscipliné  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Liolia

> Mais oui, je te laisse....
> On peut être un génie_ et_ indiscipliné



De toute façon, à l'heure actuelle Casscass est paré de toutes les vertus  :Smile: 

On est diiiiiiiiiiingues de lui  ::

----------


## Liolia

Des nouvelles de Castiel qui va toujours très bien, est toujours cromignon et s'entend toujours avec tout le monde, même si il reste très brusque avec les chats qui sont trèèèèèèèèès patients.

Il tient pas en place, alors c'est très difficile de le prendre en photo. Sinon il a séduit la chienne hurleuse. Pour ceux qui n'auraient pas suivi, mes voisins dont le jardin est séparé du mien par une haie qui est chez moi ont une chienne qui hurle énormément, c'est une louloutte pas méchante et pas "vraiment" maltraitée, le truc c'est qu'elle vit dans un petit jardin dehors hiver comme été et n'est jamais sortie. Je pense donc que tout l'effraie et que c'est la raison pour laquelle elle hurle. Au départ mes chiens rentraient dans la haie pour lui hurler dessus aussi  ( de son coté il y a un grillage depuis le début ). J'ai d'abord appris a mes chiens a l'ignorer au maximum de leurs possibilités et là on y est arrivés, et j'ai mis un grillage de mon côté avec un brise vue pour apaiser tout le monde.

Sauf que Castiel a réussi a passer sous le grillage et qu'il va s'asseoir dans la haie derrière le grillage qui donne chez les voisins et regarde la chienne hurleuse, qui .... ne hurle pas, mais lui fait des bisous a travers son grillage. Mes deux gros en reviennent pas, ils se posent a un endroit ou le brise vue ne couvre pas le grillage et regardent Castiel bisouiller la chienne hurleuse avec des regards médusés!

----------


## nathalie2795

coucou cela fait plaisir d'avoir des nouvelles du loustic adoré de tous 
c'est bien qu'il ai réussi a séduire cette pauvre petite malheureuse d'a côté il a vraiment le don pour séduire humain comme bête 
d'ici peu il va draguer les chats je suis sure 
on voit qu'il a encore grandi sur les photos il est toujours aussi mignon

----------


## Liolia

J'ai réussi a faire quelques photos ou Casscass ne gigote pas:

----------


## nathalie2795

ouah comment il fait le sérieux la il est ou le bébé fougueux ?

----------


## Delphane

Il grandit !
Il prend prend bien une tête de pointer avec l'âge, ou c'est moi qui ai la berlue ?  ::

----------


## lili2000

j'ai pas l'impression qu'il ait le nez qui "pointe" vers le haut comme les pointer mais sinon, oui, il y ressemble  :Smile:  


Peut-être le braque d'Auvergne : 



en tout cas toujours aussi  :: 
Il a encore des grosse pattes, il a pas fini de grandir  :: 

Liola, tu ne l'as pas repesé récemment ?

----------


## Liolia

non, il va falloir que je passe le faire chez le veto

----------


## phacélie

Si tu as un pèse-personne , tu le prends dans tes bras et tu fais la soustraction avec ton propre poids.

----------


## Liolia

il est pété mon pèse personne!

----------


## phacélie

::

----------


## Liolia

Coucou!

Je vous donne quelques nouvelles de Castouille, je fais peu de photos en ce moment car j'ai peu de temps.

Castiel est en mode chiant, du genre, machouiller des trucs qu'il faut pas, être surexcité et ne pas s'arrêter, courser les chats et ne pas s'arrêter quand je le lui demande, voler des trucs en sachant bien que c'est mal et même certains jours il décide que ce sera un jour ou il se retiendra de faire caca dehors et les fera au milieu du salon aussitôt rentré. ( heureusement ça reste rare )

Bon à mon avis c'est une phase casse-bonbon.

Le truc c'est qu'il est vraiment THE STAR, désormais il joue à la lutte avec Mazda et du coup les deux gros sont toujours derrière lui à vouloir avoir son attention, a venir lui présenter des jouets pour être l'élu du moment de Monsieur Casscass, parfois il fait le con avec Mazda qui est plus jeune que Kiki et du coup faut bien le dire niveau courses et sauts de cabris ils s'entendent bien, et Kingston est toute deg de voir ça et aboie pour avoir son attention, et monsieur Castiel papillonne de l'un a l'autre surexcité d'être un tel objet d'amour, absolument ravi de les voir s'engueuler ( même si ça reste des engueulades sans bagarre hein ) pour lui.
Il se prend un égo démesuré le Castiel. Il a peur de rien il s'en va  seul au fond du jardin et il ne répond a mon appel que quand il est  décidé, alors parfois je panique et je le cherche partout et au bout  d'un moment il arrive avec l'air de dire: bah quoi ma grande? je fais ma  life!




Il m'écoute a moitié, si il n'est pas décidé à m'écouter il me fait des appels au jeu pour me faire comprendre qu'il ne trouve pas mes ordres crédibles.

Il vole, alors il vole des jouets des chats auxquels il sait très bien qu'il n'a pas le droit de toucher. En fait sa spécialité c'est le vol entre deux portes, il vole au moment ou on sort et file avec son butin droit devant lui l'air de rien, sauf que son regard reste sur le côté fixé sur moi en mode: " elle m'a vu ou pas?", il est aussi spécialiste du vol furtif de pot de yaourt au soja en passant devant la poubelle de la cuisine, je sais pas comment il fait, il fait ça en 1/4 de secondes, toujours au moment ou on rentre et parfois je ne le vois pas et je le decouvre plus tard machouillant son pot de yaourt d'un air innocent.

Et il aimerait tellement voler dans nos assiettes aussi si il le pouvait, là ça se calme un peu a force, mais le truc de " on joue au jeu que toi tu manges et moi je saute jusqu'a ce que j'arrive sur la table" c'était sa spécialité. Du coup on mangeait avec le nain qui sautait autour de nous. Bon ça se calme. Mais dans la journée je dois répéter 1000 fois: Stop Castiel!


Et alors quand on mange un truc et qu'il en a trop envie, cette tête de pauvre malheureux, c'est terrible! Il ferait pitié à n'importe qui. Il a un regard tellement craquant c'est affreux d'être si mignon et d'en profiter. Comme tous les animaux de la maison ( même les chats ) l'odeur du pain maison le rend fou, aujourd'hui il en a eu un morceau car il s'est calmé direct quand je lui ai demandé d'arrêter la comédie, et j'ai clairement vu dans son regard qu'il a capté que pour obtenir quelque chose être obéissant ça marche.

Bon il y a quand même des trucs qui évoluent vers un mieux, par exemple il a enfin capté le: assis pour avoir une récompense.

Il est trop craquant, et il le sait, il est trop adoré des deux gros et il en profite. L'automne sera un automne d'apprentissage pour Castiel, car il faut que je le cadre, même si au fond, il ne fait rien de très grave. Il est super câlin, il adore que je le papouille.

En balade il est sociable avec les autres chiens et les gens en général.

Voilà voilà

Là avec Batman qui est le chat qui l'apprécie le plus:



Et là en train d'embêter Totoro qui reste patient mais en a ras la casquette quand même:



Je vais m'efforcer de faire des photos du prince de la maison dans les jours à venir.

----------


## phacélie



----------


## Liolia

MDR oui!

Non mais c'est hallucinant, aucun de mes chiens ne m'a jamais fait ce regard là, c'est très subtil, il arrive a avoir à la fois un regard triste, grave et plein d'espoir, la plupart du temps quand je mange un truc je ne le regarde même pas, sinon je cèderais à tous les coups.

----------


## nathalie2795

rends toi compte moi j'ai un cocker dès qu'il entends un plastique la porte du frigo la senseo il est posté devant moi et il sait très bien faire 
aussi

----------


## Liolia

> rends toi compte moi j'ai un cocker dès qu'il entends un plastique la porte du frigo la senseo il est posté devant moi et il sait très bien faire 
> aussi


Ah mais oui les 3 sont au taquet quand on mange, mais seul Castiel a ce regard de chien qui meurt de faim Kingston c'est plus un regard calculateur, du genre: y a une chance que j'en ai ou pas?  et Mazda en fait il surveille si les autres ont un truc pour pas être laissé de côté.

----------


## nathalie2795

tu dois pas t'ennuyer quand tu manges !!!!

----------


## phacélie



----------


## Liolia



----------


## nathalie2795

voila qu'il drague le chat maintenant lui alors !!!!
ce matin j'ai vu un chiot femelle mais je sais plus sur quelle page qui a fini dans une poubelle on aurait dit castiel si je retrouve je t'envoi la photo

----------


## Liolia

Batman n'est pas vraiment un chat, c'est un chien réincarné dans le corps d'un chat  :Smile: 

Quelle tristesse, jeter des animaux dans les poubelles ça semble être une sale mode. Si on pouvait tous les prendre.

----------


## Liolia

Petit Toutou qui voudrait bien gouter au carré de chocolat:

----------


## Jade01

::

----------


## Liolia

L'appétit impecc

----------


## Liolia

Comme j'ai reçu la question par mp, je précise: non Castiel n'a pas des rondelles de citron dans sa patée, ce sont des courgettes jaunes.

Ahaha!

----------


## nathalie2795

Monsieur se laisse pas abattre je vois lol

----------


## Liolia

> Monsieur se laisse pas abattre je vois lol


Ah ça non !  :Smile:

----------


## phacélie

Il mange déjà salement, il en met partout, comme un grand  ::  ::

----------


## Liolia

Oui mais ensuite il mange aussi tout ce qui a volé autour. Et le plus drôle c'est que monsieur trie les courgettes contrairement aux deux autres qui adorent ça, mais je les lui met quand même car finalement, trier les courgettes et ensuite les lécher une par une pour y déceler la moindre parcelle de pâtée et de levure de bière c'est une affaire qu'il prend très au sérieux. Une fois fait, Mazda mange ses courgettes  :Smile:

----------


## nathalie2795

ah la bourrique il a bien compris que les courgettes avaient pas le même gout. moi j'ai réglé le problème avec le voyou je fais une ratatouille que je mixe et je mets des portions au congel et hop il en a dans la ration sous forme de sauce et il mange des légumes de cette façon
sinon en rondelle comme cela je peux toujours aller me gratter sévère.............

----------


## Liolia

oui, c'est un sacré gourmand celui là, par contre les carottes et les bananes c'est bizarre ça passe tout seul. Le vrai amoureux des fruits et légumes ici c'est Mazda, en ce moment il se fait des festins sous le figuier, et quand j'en fait une tarte il vient encore me réclamer des morceaux coupés. Je lui dit tu ferais mieux d'apprendre a les cueillir et les poser dans un panier, on partagerait  :Smile:

----------


## phacélie

J'espère que je n'ai pas froissé ta fierté de môman, c'était juste pour blaguer, hein  :: 

Moi aussi je réduis les légumes en touts petits bouts, sinon, c'est ce qui se retrouve tout autour de la gamelle et ça y reste  ::

----------


## Liolia

Non, non pas du tout vexée! Justement j'envoie aussi des photos a des proches et l'un de mes meilleurs amis est handicapé et ses parents ont un toutou qui en met partout aussi mais ne mange pas ce qui a volé hors de la gamelle, il me disait que les croquettes sur le sol étaient de véritables pièges pour ses béquilles.

Sinon oui j'en coupe aussi en petits morceaux pour qu'il les manges mais le fait de laisser des rondelles, c'est toute une réflexion et tout un boulot, une occupation, le temps qu'il les tourne d'un coté les lèches, puis de l'autre côté et les relèches,c'est un exercice de réflexion, il fait son petit tas de courgettes déjà léchées dans un coin de l'écuelle, c'est très méticuleux, avec Mazda a 1 mètre qui attend qu'il ait terminé pour boulotter les rondelles.

----------


## Liolia

Ouais, les carottes c'est cool ...

----------


## nathalie2795

quel petit prince même avec une carotte dans le bec il prends la pose

----------


## Liolia

Avec Kingston:



Qu'est-ce qu'on se marre!

----------


## Liolia



----------


## nathalie2795

qu'est ce que tu lui a dis ou promis pour qu'il soit si attentif ?

----------


## Liolia

rien du tout, c'est un regard d'amour  ::

----------


## Liolia

Bon tout de même vendredi matin je me suis réveillée en hurlant, grâce ( ou a cause?) de Castiel. Je dormais tranquille, quand soudain, j'ai senti quelque chose de froid, mouillé et gluant tomber sur mon visage.

Donc gros cris, et je me suis assise dans le lit, les chats ont déguerpi, les chiens se sont mis a aboyer de peur, et Castiel me regardait d'un air hébété.

Par la suite j'ai cherché à comprendre comment on en était arrivé là. J'ai conclu qu'a un moment dans la nuit, Castiel avait du voler un kleenex posé sur ma table de nuit pour le mâchouiller, qu'a un autre moment il avait eu soif et avait emmené son kleenex a l'écuelle d'eau et l'avait fait tomber dedans, et puis qu'a un autre moment encore il l'avait repris, ce kleenex bien détrempé, et avait décidé de le déposer sur mon visage.

 ::

----------


## lili2000

::

----------


## mer064

::  sacré Castiel!

----------


## harmonie38

ça s'appelle un réveil en fenfare mdr

----------


## nathalie2795

il voulait te laver quand même toi tu es pas indulgente pauvre castiel il a du se dire mais elle est dingue cette humaine !!!!

----------


## mamandeuna

Ah j'ai adoré les aventures de Monsieur Casscass qui continue de faire des blagues à sa maman  :: 
Sur ses photos, c'est déjà un géant;  ::

----------


## Liolia

Ah bah moi je le trouve tout petit, je lui disais justement cet aprem, t'es un petit rôti avec des petites pattes.

----------


## nathalie2795

Castiel c'est un beau gosse d'abord pas un roti
MECHANTE !!!!!

----------


## Liolia

Non mais un mignon petit rôti!  :Smile: 

Il a son surnom, et c'est tant mieux parce que Mazda aimait pas du tout que je l'appelle fiston comme lui, et pourtant ça lui fait rien que je dise fiston aux deux chats garçons de la maison.

Castiel son doux nom c'est mon p'tit bonhomme.

Mes deux gros ont besoin de voir le véto, Mazda angoisse a fond depuis quelques jours et régresse alors je vais pas attendre car la dernière fois qu'il a commencé a angoisser, il s'est tellement léché qu'il était pelé de partout. Et je crois bien que Kingston a un souci aux glandes anales, elle traine son cul et se lèche frénétiquement depuis quelques jours j'en profiterais donc pour emmener Castiel a la pesée qu'on sache le poids du petit rôti.

----------


## nathalie2795

oui ptit bonhomme c'est mieux que roti quand même 
bon qu'est ce qui se passe avec les adultes il y a une raison pour Mazda stresse comme cela ? kingston c'est peut etre les glandes anales a vidanger ou un abcès (j'ai un spécialiste ici)

----------


## Liolia

> oui ptit bonhomme c'est mieux que roti quand même 
> bon qu'est ce qui se passe avec les adultes il y a une raison pour Mazda stresse comme cela ? kingston c'est peut etre les glandes anales a vidanger ou un abcès (j'ai un spécialiste ici)


Franchement je sais pas ce qui se passe avec Mazda, il n'y a pourtant rien eu de special, mais il se leche frénétiquement, ne me lache pas d'une semelle et pire, il me colle sur le lit et quand je m'endors il se couche sur moi, de tout son poids et je me reveille le dos flingué. Hier j'ai envoyé les 3 chiens sur leur matelas tellement je suis crevée, bah il a fait le même coup a Kingston, des qu'elle s'est endormie profondément il s'est vautré sur elle.

Pour Kiki oui je pense que le souci c'est les glandes anales.

----------


## nathalie2795

il fait pas des allergies c'est étrange quand même il te l'a déjà fait cela ?
un chien stresse pas sans raison c'est dingue cela quand même

----------


## Liolia

Non c'est pas des allergies, il m'a déjà fait le coup une fois que j'avais déménagé, on avait fait tous les exams car il s'était tellement léché il avait le corps plein de plaques sans poil et le pire ses pattes avant quasi chauves, ça avait été très vite, en 10 jours.

Après Mazda est un stressé de nature, il a toujours tendance a se lécher, mais je surveille et je lui dis: stop Mazda les lechouilles et il arrête.

Mais là depuis quelques jours ça prend trop d'ampleur. Il ne s'est rien passé de spécial, je crois qu'il a peur que Castiel prenne sa place, il me colle la nuit c'est limite si pour s'endormir il me serre pas entre ses pattes, ça il l'a jamais fait, il a toujours été un chien avec qui c'est super agréable de dormir, des que je me retournais dans le lit il se levait et changeait de place pour pas me déranger. Maintenant c'est l'enfer et des que je dors il me colle ses 35 kilos sur le dos, le museau collé dans mon cou et il ne bouge pas d'un poil. Je me réveille avec trop mal au dos et quand je tente de le bouger il pleure et revient se coller à moi. Je fais super attention a ne pas privilégier Castiel pour les calins et les jeux, par contre c'est vrai que Kingston ne joue plus avec lui, elle ne voit que Castiel, mais je ne peux pas la forcer a rejouer avec lui. Il me fait de la peine le pauvre. Et Mazda s'entend maintenant super bien avec Castiel ils jouent beaucoup ensemble, alors je comprends pas.

----------


## phacélie

> *Franchement je sais pas ce qui se passe avec Mazda, il n'y a pourtant rien eu de special,* mais il se leche frénétiquement, ne me lache pas d'une semelle et pire*, il me colle sur le lit et quand je m'endors il se couche sur moi, de tout son poids*


Le "rien de spécial" n'aurait pas eu lieu au lit, en fin de nuit, vendredi matin ?




> Bon tout de même vendredi matin je me suis réveillée *en hurlant*, grâce ( ou a cause?) de Castiel. Je dormais tranquille, quand soudain, j'ai senti quelque chose de froid, mouillé et gluant tomber sur mon visage.
> *Donc gros cris*, et je me suis assise dans le lit, les chats ont déguerpi, *les chiens se sont mis a aboyer de peur*, et Castiel me regardait d'un air hébété.

----------


## Liolia

Pour le léchage possible oui, je n'y avais pas pensé, mais pour le collage la nuit  ça dure depuis un peu plus longtemps. Et ça ne lui ressemble tellement pas, je l'appelais mon toutou galant, tellement il prenait soin de pas me déranger la nuit, contrairement a Kingston qui aime prendre toute la place et grommelle quand on bouge a coté d'elle.

----------


## nathalie2795

oui le nuds du problème vient de la il doit se sentir délaissé si ils jouent ensemble et que lui est laissé de côté il doit pas bien le vivre

----------


## Liolia

oui, en fait Castiel joue avec Kiki, il joue aussi avec Mazda, mais ils ne jouent pas tous les 3. Quand Castiel joue avec Kiki, Mazda a envie de participer, mais Kingston le recale. Et quand Castiel joue avec Mazda, Kingston boude.

----------


## phacélie

Tu dis que tu es insomniaque en ce moment, peut-être que tu te lèves dans la nuit et que Mazda s'en inquiète et que du coup il te colle de peur de se réveiller sans toi ?

----------


## Liolia

Oh non, je suis une insomniaque chronique, les chiens sont habitués a me voir déambuler la nuit et même parfois faire le ménage ou la cuisine, pour pas perdre de temps. Après c'est vrai qu'en ce moment je suis psychologiquement épuisée, car gérer ma mère devient vraiment lourd. Et Mazda est très proche de moi alors peut-être qu'il le ressent. Mais je pense qu'il y a quand même une peur que Castiel le détrône, car lorsque je fais des calins a Castou Mazda nous fixe d'un air anxieux. Mais je ne veux pas m’empêcher de papouiller Castiel, ils ont tous leurs moments privilégiés de câlins et de jeux, de promenades en tête à tête. Ils ont tous de temps en temps une petite friandise en douce des autres pour se sentir unique. La dernière fois la véto m'avait donné un calmant léger pour chien, sur un mois et tout était rentré dans l'ordre. Je vais en parler avec elle, on verra ce qu'elle préconise, Mazda est vraiment sensible et angoisse facilement.

----------


## phacélie

Il a la position (inconfortable) du milieu maintenant, il n'est plus le petit dernier à sa môman  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Peut-être que c'est toi qui devrait prendre un calmant ou euphorisant léger si tu es épuisée  ::

----------


## Liolia

oui c'est vrai. Mazda adore les chatons, lorsque des chatons arrivent à la maison il prend tout en main, les toilettes, les calines et prend soin d'eux comme une mère, il n'a jamais été jaloux des chats ce sont ses petits chéris, mais là je crois que même si il aime bien Castiel, il est quand même un peu triste. Bon Castiel n'est pas un chat mais c'est un bébé.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

oui c'est prévu je vais bientôt voir mon docteur, car là je sens que j'arrive plus a récupérer.

----------


## phacélie

Quand tu seras plus en forme, peut-être que tu prendras un quatrième chien : deux paires de chiens = plus de chien esseulé ?  ::

----------


## Liolia

MDR j'y ai pensé figure toi, une copine pour Mazdouille...

----------


## nathalie2795

tu es sur beaucoup de fronts aussi et parfois il faut se ménager un peu pour pouvoir continuer (je sais de quoi je parle............)
quand on commence a faire la nuit ce qu'on a pas le temps de faire le jour c'est craignos il faut se poser et réfléchir au sens qu'on donne à n nos actions ce que l'on peut déléguer etc.............

----------


## Liolia

Non je ne fais pas ça parce que j'ai pas le temps le jour, c'est juste que quand arrive 2h00 du matin et que je vois que je n'arrive pas a dormir, je fais la cuisine et le ménage pour que ce soit pas du temps perdu, ou je fais un gateau.

----------


## Liolia

Voila a 17h00 toute la troupe chez le véto!

----------


## nathalie2795

tu arrive a tenir tout le monde en laisse en même temps s'ils sont sages .........

----------


## Liolia

Non je me fais accompagner, de cette façon une personne reste dans la voiture avec les chiens et moi j'en emmène un en consult, je reviens, j'en prends un autre etc...

Mais en balade les trois je gère, chez le véto je veux être bien concentrée sur l'animal qui consulte.

----------


## nathalie2795

oui tu m'étonnes c'est bordélique sinon 
je me souviens être parti une fois avec deux loulous je me suis vautrée mais mémorable j'en avais descendu un de l'auto et l'autre allait descendre mon ancien loulou est parti comme une flêche vers la porte d'entrée tandis que l'autre voulait pas descendre et moi j'ai fait un vol plané mais je m'en souviens encore devant des gens forcement
c'est effectivement plus sage ta méthode parce qu'entre celui qui adore sa véto chérie et l'autre qui sait très bien ou on est et qui veut pas descendre de l'auto faut mieux être deux !!!!

----------


## Liolia

En général je m'arrange toujours pour ne prendre qu'un rdv à la fois, mais la le cas de Kiki m'inquiète d'autant qu'elle me refait un début d'otite. J'ai ce qu'il faut car je suis habituée, quand je l'ai récupérée a ses 1 an, non seulement elle était battue, affamée mais en plus elle trainait une otite depuis au moins 6 mois d'après le véto. Ses deux oreilles étaient hyper enflammées, avec des champignons, des levures, la gale des oreilles, la véto a pris un embout pour chat pour regarder dedans, et lui a fait une piqure anti douleur immédiatement, en me disant qu'elle souffrait le martyr.

Et Mazda non plus je veux pas attendre avant qu'il se soit arraché plein de poils.

Pi je vais peser le rôti et vérifier avec le véto que tout va bien. ::

----------


## Liolia

11 kilos 200 pour le rôti  :Big Grin:

----------


## nathalie2795

pas mal il est bien nourri le castiel
il est sage chez le véto ?
et alors les autres qu'est ce que cela a donné ?

----------


## Liolia

Il a vidé les glandes anales de Kingston et lui a donné une lotion car a force de se lecher son periné est tout irrité. Pour son otite il m'a dit que c'est leger et que je continue l'oridermyl. Et Mazda va avoir une dose de cheval de zylkene car il prefere ne pas donner un calmant qui nécessiterait un sevrage.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et sinon oui oui, Castiel très sage contrairement aux deux autres qui geignent dans la voiture, mais il a pas de mérite il a voyagé a l'avant sur mes genoux

----------


## nathalie2795

ca pas du arranger le stress de Mazda cela Castiel sur les genoux

----------


## Liolia

bah oui mais je peux pas prendre Mazda sur mes genoux

----------


## Liolia

Quand je dis qu'il ne me semble pas très grand le Castou, j'ai cherché des photos de Mazda au même âge car c'est mon seul point de comparaison:

----------


## phacélie

Est-ce que le véto a estimé quel poids/taille il ferait à l'âge adulte ?

----------


## phacélie

Avec le calcul simplifié, si je ne me trompe pas, ça donnerait 32 kilos  :: 

CROISSANCE = poids actuel en kg / divisé par l'âge en semaines
POIDS ADULTE = Croissance x 52

----------


## Liolia

non il a juste écouté son coeur, mais je doute que Castiel atteigne les 20 kilos, comme je t'ai dit je regarde les photos de Mazda au même âge il avait quasiment sa taille adulte, ou alors si il fait 32 kilos pour cette taille là, ça va être un tonneau sur pattes.
Comme c'était pas le même véto j'ai redemandé pour sa queue, pour lui ça n'est pas une queue coupée, il me dit que c'est plus comme les chiens qui naissent sans queue au toucher.

----------


## phacélie

Tant mieux si on ne lui pas coupé la queue  :Smile: 
Pour le poids, http://www.chienderace.eu/comment-ca...-adulte-chiot/ c'est la méthode la moins fiable, il est donné un beagle en exemple:

_Par exemple : un Beagle qui pèse 5,9 kg à 22 semaines._ _Alors le calcul sera : Croissance = 5,9/22 = 0,268 kg et Poids adulte = 0,268 x 52 = 13,9 kg_ 

Castel n'a que 18 semaines environ si je ne me trompe pas  :: 
Il aurait mieux valu une courbe, mais comme tu n'as pas pu le peser souvent... tu verras bien  :Big Grin:

----------


## Liolia

5 mois, donc 20 semaines

----------


## lili2000

On dit que chiot, ils ont les pattes aussi grosses que quand ils seront adultes  :Smile:  
J'ai pas l'impression non plus qu'il fasse beaucoup plus de 20 kg mais il a que 4.5 mois environ je crois  :Smile: 
Par contre, en hauteur, il va peut-être approcher de la taille de tes chiens ...

edit donc 5 mois  :Smile:

----------


## Liolia

Moi je trouve justement qu'il n'est pas bien haut, à son âge Mazda avait déjà presque sa hauteur définitive. Je me disais, oh il est déjà tellement grand. Alors que Castiel je le regarde et je me dis mais il reste encore un petit chiot. Après j'imagine que d'un individu à l'autre la croissance est différente et qu'il peut grandir d'un coup.

Hier chez le véto j'ai vu un chiot croisé labrador, 4 mois, 20 kilos, toute la salle d'attente, des vétos et les assistantes l'encerclaient stupéfaits. Il va devenir un chien énorme. Il avait d'ailleurs des pattes impressionnantes.

----------


## nathalie2795

Castiel va encore grandir mais a mon avis pas de façon spectaculaire il sera un petit peu plus petit que les deux autres 
moi je dis la taille d'un épagneul

----------


## lili2000

on gagne quoi si on fait la bonne prédiction  ::   ::

----------


## nathalie2795

oui qu'est ce qu'on gagne Lollia ?

----------


## phacélie

Mais on a déjà joué à ça page 27  :: 

J'avais calculé 18 mois à partir du 1er message du topic où tu disais Liolia qu'il avait entre 1 et 2 mois, du coup j'ai pris un mois et demi.

S'il a 5 mois , à 11kilos il serait sur la 1ère courbe de couleur bleu clair d'après cette page alors https://www.clinique-veterinaire-sta...ance_chien.php
Ça donnerait un toutou de 18 kilos,à son poids adulte à partir de 14 mois  :Smile:

----------


## Liolia

> oui qu'est ce qu'on gagne Lollia ?


Huhu une photo dédicacée par Castiel  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## nathalie2795

mdr j'ai pensé a cette réponse tu lui fais dédicacer avec une patte boueuse à l'arrière !!!!!

----------


## Liolia

oui alors le veto a bien regardé la date mise par celui qui l'a pucé, et c'est bien ça, d'après ses dents il a 5 mois. Il a encore ses petits crocs de lait.

----------


## Liolia

Et sinon nouveauté que j'attribue a l'adolescence, Castiel a désormais peur du noir, en extérieur, du coup le dernier pipi du soir je dois arpenter le jardin avec lui, sinon il ne veut pas sortir.

Et vers 21h30 il a un moment de folie très pénible, il arrête pas et n'arrive pas a se calmer. Comme je passe le soir quelques vidéos pour chat aux chats, et que j'avais remarqué que ça l’intéressait un peu, j'ai cherché sur youtube des vidéos susceptibles de l’intéresser. Parce que des vidéos de surveillance d'oiseau pour les chats y en a plein, mais pour les chiens j'en ai trouvé une assez nulle, un poisson d'aquarium qui parle, un os qui danse...

Sa video préférée est une video de deux gros chiens qui se promènent, se baignent dans un ruisseau et jouent, elle dure 6 minutes et il l'adore, il trépigne et agite la truffe et les oreilles, il réagit beaucoup. Ensuite une vidéo plus courte de deux chiens filmés sous l'eau en train de jouer, pareil il est subjugué. Et quand c'est fini, il se lève et va se coucher. Donc c'est devenu un rituel de calme, alala celui là.

Je vous les mets au cas ou ça pourrait plaire au chien de quelqu'un.




et

----------


## mer064

Je ne vois pas les vidéos Lolia...
je ne me lasse pas d'avoir des nouvelles des tes chats et chiens   ::

----------


## Liolia

Ah bah mince, je vais te mettre les liens du coup:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_g5Co0iI3Y

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D8lAQpzAamU

ça me fait plaisir que tu dises ça, car mes animaux c'est ma famille au même titre que les gens de mon sang. Mais souvent quand j'en parle je saoule les gens, il n'y a qu'ici que je peux partager ces émotions.  :Smile:

----------


## lili2000

je les vois bien ici

----------


## nathalie2795

ils en ont de la chance d'avoir quelqu'un de si attentionné tes loulous 
BRAVO
Elliot quand je l'ai récupéré à 3 ans idem peur panique du noir fallait aller avec lui dehors pour le dernier pipi et il trainait pas c'était une sortie express la il n'a plus peur et va tout seul 
ca va lui passer je pense

----------


## Liolia

oui, pour la peur de sortir la nuit je pense que c'est une phase. Et sinon, je t'avoue que c'est moi qui suis bien contente que Castiel ait des vidéos qui le calme. Parce que quand il est dans cet état il est infernal, il se met sur le dos et me mordille et me donne des coups de pattes et rien ne le calmait ça pouvait durer une heure. Là il est hyper concentré devant sa video, vraiment, il s'installe couché devant l'ordi, et on voit qu'il vit le truc  ::  et bim, des que la deuxième est terminée il va au dodo.

----------


## lili2000

Pour la peur du noir, on voit souvent çà avec les chiots nés au printemps comme lui car il a peu d'occasion de sortir quand il fait noir entre 2 et 3 mois (phase importante) et peut avoir ensuite peur du noir / des ombres quand les jours raccourcissent. çà devrait lui passer mais essaye aussi de le promener quand il commence à faire sombre. Je me rappelle quand j'avais éduqué un chien pour Handi chiens, ils nous obligeaient (entre autres) à sortir les chiot quand il faisait sombre / noir pour les habituer. J'avais eu de la chance, le mien était né en octobre donc facile à faire  :Smile:  

J'adorerai voir une photo de Castiel quand il regarde ses vidéos  ::

----------


## Liolia

Aha! je vais essayer de vous faire ça, mais le mieux serait une video.

Sinon, cet été il n'avait pas de souci avec la sortie pipi de minuit.

----------


## lili2000

à 4-5 mois pleins de choses peuvent leur faire peur alors qu'en général, à 2-3 mois, il ont peur de rien ou presque (sauf traumatisme évidemment ) 
oui, une vidéo, ce serait top  :Big Grin:

----------


## nathalie2795

nous on avait relevé avec Elliot que le noir plus le vent qui faisait bruisser les feuilles lui faisait encore plus peur 
la il rampait carrément
on a réglé le problème en le laissant nous observer depuis le seuil on allait seul pour lui montrer qu'il n'y avait pas de danger cela l'a aidé je pense

----------


## Liolia

Si je sors pas de la cuisine, lui non plus, et il fait pipi dans la cuisine  :: , je m'en fais pas, ça passera.

----------


## Liolia

Batman mon ami chat-chien qui m'éduque:



ah oui je grandis, je mange comme 4 hein! ( et pour info c'est moi qui ait arraché les brises vue et pété la cloture, chu un vilain toutou a ce qui parait )



Le batonnet sacré du soir avec lequel on rigole pas:

----------


## nathalie2795

le chat doit pas se laisser faire a mon humble avis il doit se prendre un taquet s'il le cherche ..........
le brise vue normal comment tu veux qu'il voit quelque chose le pauvre ....
et le nonos et bin il a l'air d'etre tout pensif le castiel (peut etre a la prochaine connerie qu'il va te faire )
comment vont les grands ca s'arrange leur problème de santé

----------


## Liolia

Oui les grands ça va, même si Mazda reste stressé. Je gère comme je peux.

Batman se laisse pas faire et c'est vraiment le super pote de Castiel, Batman adore les chiens et je crois qu'il pense que Castiel est un cadeau que j'ai acheté pour lui et qu'il se doit de l'éduquer, Castiel se prend des baffes sans griffe quand il dépasse les bornes avec Batman.

Sinon niveau conneries oui... passer des heures dehors et rentrer et faire immédiatement pipi et caca au salon... L'autre soir je suis passée dans le salon et j'ai trouvé Castiel installé confortablement sur l'arbre a chat (en fait c'est un singe )... voler des trucs, mâcher des trucs: brosse a cheveux, chaussures, soutif... rentrer des morceaux de bois en douce puis les reduire en miettes, faut bien me donner des trucs à balayer.

M'empecher de tricoter et croquer mes aiguilles en bambou si je surveille pas 2 secondes...

En ce moment, j'avoue, il m'épuise le bougre.

----------


## phacélie

Ça met un certain temps avant d'agir, son traitement, pauvre Mazda.

Quant à Castiel...  ::   ::  mais il est si mignon, il faut bien que jeunesse se passe  ::

----------


## Liolia

> Ça met un certain temps avant d'agir, son traitement, pauvre Mazda.
> 
> Quant à Castiel...   mais il est si mignon, il faut bien que jeunesse se passe


Mais c'est bien ça qui est terrible, quand il m'empêche de tricoter, vole ma pelote ou croque une aiguille, je l'engueule, alors il se pose un peu plus loin et me regarde d'un air triste, je le menace de lui tricoter un bonnet qu'il sera forcé de porter, en vérité c'est que quand je le regarde je me dis il serait encore plus chou avec un bonnet à pompon.  ::

----------


## manou 851

ma jackotte de 16 ans me pique toujours une pelote de laine dans le panier alors que mo ouvrage lui est en hauteur, elle saute comme un cabri et yu dis qu'il faut que jeunesse se passe ?????mais quans donc !!

----------


## phacélie

Ah mais là, ça ne passera plus, faut te faire une raison  ::

----------


## nathalie2795

oh le castiel il en fait quand même moi qui croyais qu'il était sage comme une image bin non en fait 
oui un bonnet avec un pompom ca lui irait bien bon après faut pas qu'il le mange hein.....

----------


## Liolia

> ma jackotte de 16 ans me pique toujours une pelote de laine dans le panier alors que mo ouvrage lui est en hauteur, elle saute comme un cabri et yu dis qu'il faut que jeunesse se passe ?????mais quans donc !!


Tricote lui un bonnet à pompon que tu la force à porter en guise de pénitence  ::

----------


## Nyunyu

Je vais mettre un comm parfaitement inutile, mais en rapport avec le noir/ la nuit.
Quand je passais mon permis, javais des heures de nuit obligatoires (pour y être habituée aussi).
Cest surement pareil pour le chiot : cest nouveau, donc ca peut faire peur quand on est pas encore totalement à laise  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mamandeuna

Que devient notre héros de la série de l'été, le beau Castiel ? ::

----------


## lili2000

c'est l'automne maintenant, il y a peut-être moins d'épisodes  ::

----------


## nathalie2795

Je suis déçue je pensais que Lolia avait mis un truc snifff 
j'étais contente de voir le post de castiel

----------


## lili2000

tu n'es pas la seule à guetter les aventures de Castiel et ses copains  :Smile:  mais il devient sage, il doit y avoir moins de chose à raconter  ::

----------


## Liolia

Je suis venue jeter un oeil au forum, j'ai culpabilisé! C'est plutôt qu'en ce moment  j'ai pas une minute, plus de boulot car deux collègues malades. Le temps libre je l'optimise en balades avec les toutous, et je prend rarement mon appareil car avec les laisses et tout j'ai déjà pété deux appareils comme ça.

Le caca ça va mieux, et heureusement car la dernière fois il en avait posé un en douce pendant que mon aspirateur robot faisait son boulot, je vous raconte pas le massacre.

J'ai noté que chez Castiel il y a deux cacas traitres: un entre 18 et 19h30 et un autre entre 21 et 22h30.
Même si je le sortais il attendait d'être rentré pour le faire. Du coup je passais un temps fou avec lui dans le jardin a attendre qu'il se décide et lui me regardait en se demandant, mais qu'est-ce qu'elle veut? Au final on a réussi a communiquer, comme je lui dis toujours bravo quand il fait dehors, je lui dis désormais: allez fais ton bravo, et la il capte.

Sinon il mange bien, il joue bien, il est moins chiant avec les chats.

Il est autoritaire, il y a eu deux fois un souci. Je voulais le faire descendre du canap, la première fois il a grogné, je l'ai remis a sa place, et le lendemain rebelotte, il a grogné et m'a mordu ( pincé) la main. Du coup j'arrête pas de le faire changer de place, et je le félicite quand il obéit. Il a tenté d'asseoir son autorité, bon il a vu que je suis le chef.

Avec Totoro:



Et des photos prises il y a une heure exprès pour vous:

----------


## lili2000

Merci pour ces photos  :: 
Heureusement que tu restes ferme avec lui, j'ai l'impression qu'il essaye de trouver toutes tes failles  :Smile: 
En tout cas, il est loin le temps où il avait peur de tout ou presque ...  ::

----------


## Liolia

> il est loin le temps où il avait peur de tout ou presque ...


Ah mais au moindre truc effrayant il saute sur mes genoux.
D'ailleurs au jardin lorsque je suis assise, si quelqu'un passe près de la cloture, mes deux gros aboient, lui il revient à fond de train, saute sur mes genoux, et une fois en sécurité il aboie lui aussi en direction de l'intrus  ::

----------


## Kyt's

Castiel Scooby-Doo  ::

----------


## nathalie2795

merci pour les fofos c'est toujours un plaisir de te lire et de regarder le loustic évoluer 
et bin le coup du canap monsieur il cherche quoi a plus avoir le droit de monter !!!!
et le coup du je viens râler une fois en sécurité m'a bien fait rire heureusement que c'est pas un dogue qu'il va pas en avoir la taille

----------


## Liolia

Coucou, quelques nouvelles de Casscass, il va très bien. Avec Kingston c'est l'amour fou et du coup Mazda est complètement mis de côté, ils ne sont pas méchants avec lui, ils ne le voient pas tant ils sont occupés l'un par l'autre, il est triste mon Mazdouille, je comble comme je peux.

----------


## phacélie

J'aime tes photos, mais pauvre Mazda...

----------


## Liolia

Oui j'ai du chagrin pour lui, pour Mazda le monde porte deux Déesses sublimes qu'il aime a mourir, Kingston et moi...

Le soir quand Kingston dort, il pose son menton sur elle, mais c'est Castiel qui dort blotti contre elle, comme lui avant. Je joue à la balle avec lui, je lui donne parfois une friandise en douce et je lui fait de gros câlins, on va voir comment ça va tourner.

----------


## domi

il n'y a plus qu'à trouver un copain pour lui...

----------


## Liolia

Je sais comment remonter le moral de Mazda en deux secondes: lui mettre une portée de chatons malingres entre les pattes. Mazda est un père pour chatons, il les aimes prends soin d'eux, voici quelques photos de Mazda la nourrice pour chaton non sevré:









Mais à ce rythme je vais me retrouver avec un refuge à la maison. Pour un copain ou une copine chien, j'y pense, mais rien ne dit que ça résoudrais le problème, et ce serait encore une fois un jeune, ne pas offrir comme copain soutien psy un chien qui va partir vite, je suis pas sûre que ce soit la solution, on verra. Pas de précipitation.

----------


## nathalie2795

c'est très triste pour Mazda d'être mis de côté comme cela et c'est pas évident de faire changer les choses 
tu as récupére des boules de poils ?

----------


## Liolia

Non ce sont des chatons que j'avais trouvé dans un sac poubelle il y a deux ans, Mazda s'en était occupé comme une mère.

----------


## nathalie2795

faudrait que tu fasses fa chatons voila une occupation pour mazda
c'est dommage que tu sois loin on en cherche en continue nous des fa

----------


## Liolia

j'ai fait avec une asso de mon coin, mais ça ne s'est pas très bien passé, d'ailleurs les 4 jeunes chats font partie des chats que j'avais en FA. Je dois dire que ça m'a bien refroidie, parce qu'a un moment j'ai crains de me retrouver avec les 14 chatons que j'avais en FA sur les bras...

----------


## nathalie2795

Oui faut faire attention au sérieux de l'asso

----------


## Liolia

> Oui faut faire attention au sérieux de l'asso


C'est plus tellement une question de serieux à mon sens qu'une question de compétences, être plein de bonne volonté pour sauver des animaux c'est super, mais ensuite il faut faire tourner l'asso, et c'est dur de faire rentrer de l'argent, il faut faire de la com et utiliser des outils tels que clic-animaux, alors quand tu refuses et que tu as 4 familles d'accueil qui se battent en duel avec chacune 30 chats, je trouve ça contre productif. Moi je me suis bien fait avoir 14 chatons, 8 ne devaient rester chez moi en quarantaine que 15 jours, ils sont restés presque 4 mois, pas pucés, pas vaccinés alors qu'a la base ils étaient tous arrivés avec un énorme coryza, ils n'arrêtaient pas de se le repasser, un vrai calvaire, en plus dans cette fratrie il y avait 4 intouchables sauvages +++, est arrivé le moment ou tout le monde était en chaleur, et y avait toujours pas de sous, franchement sans quelques personnes d'ici et d'un autre forum qui m'ont épaulées en m'envoyant des commandes de croquettes, de pâtée, de litière, en faisant jouer leur reseau pour trouver des solutions, en me faisant des dons pour les frais veto je sais pas comment j'aurais fait.
De plus la direction de l'asso ne supportait pas que je leur reproche le fait que les chatons ne soient ni pucés ni vaccinés. Leur politique c'était de le faire le jour de l'adoption, adoption sans prévisite je précise... bah quelques mois après ils ont eu une épidémie de typhus redoutable et ont encore perdu des FA trop lassés de cette situation.

Pour moi ça a été une situation très traumatisante, j'avais l'impression d'être maltraitante, de faire de la détention plus que de l'accueil, et ils étaient bien trop nombreux, pour que je puisse vraiment me concentrer sur les 4 hyper sauvages. Le jour ou ces 4 là sont partis, à 6 mois, j'ai galéré pour les attraper et les mettre dans la caisse de transport, mais en plus quand j'ai pu en chopper une, les 3 autres m'ont attaqué, mais vraiment hein, attaqué, sauté au visage toutes griffes dehors et morsures.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

mais les gens de l'asso étaient de gentilles personnes qui aimaient les animaux, elles étaient juste totalement dépassées par la tache qu'elles s'étaient donné et refusaient toute vision différente de la leur.

----------


## nathalie2795

ouah c'est chaud ce que tu racontes c'est inadmissible de lire cela 
elle existe encore cette asso ? nous on dit non quand on peut pas assurer financièrement c'est un crève coeur mais on ne met personne dans la galère on se décarcasse pour obtenir des bons des sous on fait des salons des brocantes on rend compte de nos actions en toute transparence ce qui aide beaucoup pour avoir des dons.......... 
j'imagine la situation d'horreur que tu as pu vivre.

----------


## Liolia

> ouah c'est chaud ce que tu racontes c'est inadmissible de lire cela 
> elle existe encore cette asso ? nous on dit non quand on peut pas assurer financièrement c'est un crève coeur mais on ne met personne dans la galère on se décarcasse pour obtenir des bons des sous on fait des salons des brocantes on rend compte de nos actions en toute transparence ce qui aide beaucoup pour avoir des dons.......... 
> j'imagine la situation d'horreur que tu as pu vivre.


oui l'asso existe toujours et aide encore des chats, il y en a plein des comme ça au fonctionnement qui deconne.

----------


## Liolia

Les plaisirs de la vie:

Dormir avec Batman collé contre moi:



Manger:



Courser les chats même si c'est interdit:





Et de temps en temps avoir un bon gros nonos entre les pattes:

----------


## manou 851

Trop dur ta vie !!  c'est lequel qui est vautré les 4 fers en l'air ?
Pov minou qui est coursé !!

----------


## Liolia

> Trop dur ta vie !!  c'est lequel qui est vautré les 4 fers en l'air ?
> Pov minou qui est coursé !!


Sur la photo c'est Mazda. Mes deux gros dorment souvent sur le dos. Mais là depuis que les temperatures baissent Kingston s'enroule dans une couverture le soir. Elle adore tellement être emmitouflée. Les chats ont compris qu'il ne leur fera pas de mal le Castiel, qu'il est juste chiant. Il sait bien qu'il ne faut pas les courser, mais c'est plus fort que lui...

----------


## nathalie2795

c'est vraiment la dolce vita pour le castiel 
c'est vraiment un chanceux celui la 
les chats quand il va s'en prendre une bonne à mon avis il va pas y retourner 
elliot fait pas le fier s'il est coincé dans la meute de sauvageons au moment des repas ils sont agglutinés  il me supplie d'aller le chercher pour le faire traverser pourtant personne le tape !!!!

----------


## Liolia

je pense vraiment que les chats captent que c'est un bébé

----------


## lealouboy

Mais qu'il a grandi le beau Castiel  ::  

La belle vie  ::

----------


## Liolia

Je vous ai fait une video ou l'on voit que Castiel n'a plus peur de jouer à la lutte, par contre par moment ça tremblotte, mais je jouais à la balle avec Mazda qui n'a pas eu envie de faire une pause le temps que je filme, et comme sa balle couine, il me faisait bien comprendre qu'il n'avait pas envie d'attendre  :Smile:

----------


## lili2000

Mon labrador a cherché partout d'où venait le bruit quand j'ai mis la vidéo  ::   ::

----------


## nathalie2795

EXCELLENT LA VIDEO !!!!!
il aime vraiment cela d'ici peu c'est lui qui sera au dessus

----------


## superdogs

J'adore celle-là, les pattes arrières qui ne touchent pas le sol !

----------


## Liolia

> EXCELLENT LA VIDEO !!!!!
> il aime vraiment cela d'ici peu c'est lui qui sera au dessus


Il est déjà souvent au dessus, Kingston adore être la proie, couchée sur le dos à se faire mordiller le cou, ça la met en transe.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'adore celle-là, les pattes arrières qui ne touchent pas le sol !


oui, sur cette photo il est sur une seule patte.

----------


## Naloune

Dis donc il est taqué ton ptit machin là, il pèse combien?

----------


## Liolia

Il y a un mois,il pesait 11 kilos 5 sur la balance du véto. Il va sur ses 6 mois. Oui c'est une boule d'énergie.

----------


## Naloune

Tant mieux, c'est qu'il est en bonne santé  ::

----------


## Liolia

Oui il est en bonne santé, et puis il est chouette même si très remuant, envahissant, léchouillant aux moments les plus inattendus. Genre t'es en train de parler, il bondit d'un coup sans prévenir et te colle sa langue dans la bouche, pouah!

----------


## Houitie

Hestia serait bien allée jouer avec eux ! Qu'ils sont beaux tous les trois.

----------


## Liolia

> Hestia serait bien allée jouer avec eux ! Qu'ils sont beaux tous les trois.


Merci Houitie, moi aussi je les trouves beaux, j'adore les regarder, regarder leurs muscles quand ils bougent, j'arrête pas des prendre en photo. Mon frère me dit mais pourquoi tu les prends tout le temps en photo? Mais parce qu'ils sont beaux, beaux, beaux! Leurs attitudes me charment, leurs regards me font fondre. Je sais qu'ici les gens comprennent.

----------


## Liolia

Maintenant que les températures baissent, je peux de nouveau faire des siestes avec les chiens sans transpirer à grosses gouttes. C'est d'ailleurs bien pratique quand il fait frisquet de semmêler avec eux en mode ours qui hibernent.

Mais Castiel n'est pas motivé pour hiberner ne serait ce qu'une demie heure, et quand il nous a vus tous les trois collés les uns contre les autres sur le lit, il ne nous à pas laissé une seconde de répit. Se rouler sur nous, sauter sur nous, nous mordiller, nous léchouiller les narines et les oreilles, me marcher sur la tête, redescendre du lit et revenir en courant pour sauter sur le lit. Du coup j'ai du l'envoyer à sa place pour qu'on ait 15 min de tendre paix. Il était pas content.

Pauvre chien, privé injustement de cododo:

----------


## nathalie2795

on voit a la fois dans ses yeux de la peine et un peu de colère 
il est trop fort lui !!!
tu as bien fait de le punir la pile electrique non mais !!!

----------


## Delphane

Cette tête de martyr...  :: 
C'est dur l'éducation...  ::

----------


## Liolia

> Cette tête de martyr... 
> C'est dur l'éducation...



Oui c'est dur, mais je suis bien contente qu'il m'écoute quand je lui dis : ta place! malgré la frustration. Ça rentre bien dans sa petite tête, j'y vais progressivement. Par exemple, le assis avant les friandises, au début je lui donnais sitôt que son cul avait touché terre, maintenant j'attends qu'il reste assis quelques secondes, c'est dur pour lui car il est monté sur ressorts, mais progressivement le temps ou il reste assis, s'allonge.

Bref un bon p'tit bonhomme.

----------


## Liolia

Ce soir Mazda à retrouvé sa place contre Kingston. Il est très content. Je soupçonne Kingston qui est plutôt frileuse de le préférer à Castiel en tant que grosse bouillotte. Castiel est pas vexé du tout, de toute façon il a Batman pour dormir.

----------


## lili2000

Sinon, il y a cette solution si un seul chien ne lui suffit pas  :Big Grin:  (j'ai pas la version 3 bouillottes chiens  :Smile:  )

----------


## Liolia

> Sinon, il y a cette solution si un seul chien ne lui suffit pas  (j'ai pas la version 3 bouillottes chiens  )



Ahaha! Ah non mais le gros matou vautré en mode relax à fond sur le toutou! J'adore! Et la tête qu'ils font! Genre : bah quoi ? ça vous défrise?

----------


## lili2000

Ils sont malheureusement tous décédés mais ils étaient toujours ensemble, j'ai même une photo ou le labrador était en dessous, le caniche par dessus et le chat sur le caniche  ::  je vais essayer de la retrouver  :Smile:

----------


## Liolia

Une sacré équipe qui doit bien te manquer.

----------


## lili2000

oui, c'était des amours. J'ai toujours eu des chiens sociables mais eux trois  :: 
Je n'ai pas retrouvé la photo dont je parlais mai j'ai celle là aussi avec d'autres chiens (mais toujours le même caniche) Daisy (beige) et Duchesse (shetland) sont toujours là  ::

----------


## Naloune

Olala qu'est ce qu'ils sont beaux tes 2 gros Liolia, moi les gros chiens noirs c'est une grande histoire d'amour… Ils sont super brillant, avoue que tu leur passes un coup de polish  ::

----------


## Liolia

> Olala qu'est ce qu'ils sont beaux tes 2 gros Liolia, moi les gros chiens noirs c'est une grande histoire d'amour… Ils sont super brillant, avoue que tu leur passes un coup de polish


Aha, non ils brillent naturellement, je sais que tu aimes les chiens noirs, tu m'avais déjà dit que Mazda était tout à fait ton type de chien, sur le post que j'avais créé sur l'obsession de la balle.

Et puis le noir ça tache pas, hier Castiel est resté dans mes jambes quand je cuisinais, et je ne sais comment il s'est retrouvé avec une tache de Ketchup sur le dos, gros moment de panique quand je l'ai vu et que j'ai cru qu'il était blessé.

----------


## Naloune

Ah c'est possible, je me répête pas mal (mais je me soigne)  ::

----------


## Liolia

oh t'en fais pas, j'ai une mémoire d'éléphant, c'est pour ça. Mais tu m'avais déjà demandé pour le polish  ::

----------


## Naloune

Ro mais quelle plaie  :: 
Au moins on peut pas dire que je suis pas constante  ::

----------


## nathalie2795

Elle est excellente la photo des deux grands ce sentiment de plénitude dans leurs yeux 
le castiel est pas jaloux c'est une bonne chose 
et la tache de ketchup j'imagine bien ..............

----------


## mamandeuna

Castiel et le ketchup, une photo de notre héros coloré ? ::

----------


## Liolia

Non, Kingston a pris le temps de le toiletter, la gourmande! mais ce qui est traitre c'est que le ketchup dilué dans les poils blancs ça donne l'impression d'une plaie, et comme il s'était d'abord collé contre ma Bianca, j'ai cru que Bianca était blessé. Alors déjà Bianca quand je lui enlève une tique je dois l'immobiliser dans un plaid sinon elle me défonce. Mais là, une exploration de son corps sans raison, olala c'était sportif, parce que tout de même quand je lui enlève une tique, au final dans son regard teigneux, je lis un peu de reconnaissance, là c'était plus en mode: j'vais t'défoncer ta teeeeeeete!

Et donc rien, c'était Castou le chien au ketchup, non mais! puis le temps que je comprenne j'ai cru que c'était son sang à lui déposé sur Bianca, enfin, encore un bordel...

----------


## lili2000

Tu auras une bonne idée de déguisement pour Halloween  ::

----------


## nathalie2795

C est folklorique chez toi Liolia
j'aurai eu la même réaction ceci dit

----------


## Liolia

Ouais, y a des soirées très agitées, je leur dit: calmez vous les gars, je me sens limite harcelée  ::

----------


## Liolia

Aujourd'hui il a fait beau, et après tous ces jours de pluie Castiel était content de rester dehors presque toute la journée. Avec la livraison de croquettes il y a eu des canards et des baballes, mais les canards c'était vraiment de la camelotte et avec mes deux zouaves ils ont eu une vie très courte. Il va bien, mange bien, c'est un petit bulldozer qui renverse tout sur son passage, et il est très obstiné. 

Des photos:
















Ici on a confirmation de ses talents de contorsionniste :





Mazda s'en fout des canards, il attend le lancer de baballe!

----------


## mamandeuna

Ah mais au moins Mazda sait jouer à la balle, lui. C'est un vrai chien.  :: 
Mon kangourou-cabri réunionnais lui ne sait pas. Ce n'est pas un vrai chien  :: 
Castiel au canard, quel beau tableau  :Pom pom girl:

----------


## Liolia

C'est surtout un obsédé de la balle, mais jusqu'a 2 ans il ne voyait aucun intérêt à y jouer. Oui les canards étaient beaux, mais vraiment pas solides, je vais laisser un sale com sur zooplus.

----------


## mamandeuna

On ne prend les doudous qu'en vide grenier. Mais bon Titus et les doudous, c'est métaphysique, comme avec les baballes  :: 
Oui, on voit dans ses yeux que c'est un obsédé de la balle  ::

----------


## Liolia

Moi aussi j'en prend d'occaz a emmaus, et bien souvent ils sont solides. Après sur zooplus, c'est même pas une question de prix ou de marques, certains doudous pas chers tiendront longtemps et d'autres chers ne feront pas un quart d'heure. Kingston et Castiel sont obsédés par les doudous, la dernière fois ils n'étaient pas dispos a emmaus car c'était une journée porte ouverte spécial antiquité. Va falloir que j'y retourne faire un stock.

----------


## mamandeuna

Tu peux essayer les Antiquités. Pour un épisode, Castiel et les antiquités.  ::

----------


## Liolia

> Tu peux essayer les Antiquités. Pour un épisode, Castiel et les antiquités.


Pour ça il suffirait que je le prenne en photo avec ma mère  ::

----------


## nathalie2795

mdr ta réplique avec ta mère ...........
ici aussi les peluches il y en a partout 
la balle oui il veut pas la rendre il court après mais dès qu'il a terminé 
les peluches il ne les explose pas mais les balles oui et j'avais lui je sais plus ou que les balles de tennis explosées c'est pas le top

----------


## Liolia

> mdr ta réplique avec ta mère ...........
> ici aussi les peluches il y en a partout 
> la balle oui il veut pas la rendre il court après mais dès qu'il a terminé 
> les peluches il ne les explose pas mais les balles oui et j'avais lui je sais plus ou que les balles de tennis explosées c'est pas le top



En fait je crois surtout que les balles de tennis c'est le revêtement qui est mauvais pour les dents, ça les uses.

----------


## nathalie2795

non certaines contiennent un espece de talc a l'intérieur j'avais lu cela il y a assez longtemps du coup je me méfie 
elliot se planque dans un coin et les explosent............

----------


## Liolia

Ah! eh bien, décidément la balle de tennis c'est pas le top pour un chien. Je pense qu'il vaut toujours mieux acheter une balle special chien.

----------


## Liolia

Ce matin je leur ai partagé 500 gr de jarret avec os,histoire de leur mettre un coup de fouet, bah le Castiel il mourra jamais de faim, non seulement il avait vite dégommé sa part, mais après, il allait arracher des morceaux de la part de Kingston qui lui sortaient de la gueule, aucun complexe celui là! Il a du bol qu'elle soit sympa ma grande.

----------


## mamandeuna

C'est le petit dernier de la fratrie, tout comme des enfants. c'est le dernier venu. Si tu as des enfants, tu dois trouver les point communs.  :: 
La balle, Titus a mangé une balle de tennis. Il y en avait partout.  ::

----------


## Liolia

Bah j'ai une grande fille unique donc non. En tout cas Mazda oserait jamais faire ça avec Kingston.

----------


## nathalie2795

oui le castiel il est quand même bien sans gène lui !!!!
il a beaucoup de chance de vivre avec des congénères sympas parce que la clairement il dépasse les bornes 
je suis persuadée que si on lui fait la même chose il va pas etre d'accord en plus....

----------


## Liolia

> oui le castiel il est quand même bien sans gène lui !!!!
> il a beaucoup de chance de vivre avec des congénères sympas parce que la clairement il dépasse les bornes 
> je suis persuadée que si on lui fait la même chose il va pas etre d'accord en plus....


Aha! en plus t'as raison, car si les autres approchent sa bouffe, il grogne avec sa petite voix de grimlins, et il se hérisse!

----------


## mamandeuna

Chef de meute Castiel.  :: 
Oui, enfant unique ne nous rapproche pas de la fratrie.  ::

----------


## Liolia

Oui, il croit être le chef, il est très obstiné. Quand le soir je suis dans mon lit à bouquiner ou mater une série, les gros m'embêtent pas, je privilégie les papouilles aux chats. Mazda se colle quand même à mes jambes parce que je suis Dieu  ::  mais Mazda ça le gène pas d'être dans une position étrange, ou que je le renvoie à sa place parce qu'il me coupe la circulation du mollet avec son cou tout musclé. Castiel il a parfois des coups de speed, ou il vient juste pour m'embêter alors que c'est plus l'heure, genre me marcher dessus, me lécher le nez de force, et impossible dans ces cas là de le faire rester gentiment près de moi, c'est un chien de l'enfer! Bah quand je lui dis à ta place, il se campe, le regard dans le mien, clairement un air de défi, je dois le lui dire 3 ou 4 fois fermement pour qu'il obéisse. Et il fait un truc aussi quand il se rebelle, il tortille du cul en me regardant de côté. C'est pas remuer la queue, non il sait très bien remuer la queue quand il est content, là il colle sa queue entre ses pattes et tortille son cul avec un air de Casanova, c'est super dur de pas se marrer, car quand je rigole il est tout content et c'est pire!

----------


## mamandeuna

Un ado, c'est tout à fait ça.  ::

----------


## Liolia

Oui mais les ados sont souvent boutonneux et gauches, lui n'a aucun doute sur son pouvoir de séduction, quand il tortille du cul je l'appelle Aldo Maccione  :: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2voppTqLIyQ

----------


## mamandeuna

Oui mais lui ne le sait pas que tu es blasée  ::

----------


## Liolia

pas vraiment, je le trouve craquant, mais je prends sur moi de pas lui montrer, contrairement à ma mère qui dit: Oh noooon mais regarde quand il fait ça il est trooooop mignon! Il est pas con le Casscass, il sait quand on craque!

----------


## Liolia

Coucou, quelques nouvelles du Casscass. Je sais plus trop si j'en avais parlé mais depuis que Casscass était passé des bosch puppy aux bosch junior, le caca c'était plus trop ça. Le soir j'avais droit à deux bouses. J'ai testé deux autres marques junior mais pas de changement. Alors comme j'ai déjà Mazda hyper fragile des intestins, j'ai fini par lui proposer ses eukanuba sensitives et premier jour bouses du soir desespoir, deuxième jour pas de bouses mais des prouts puants non stop, et troisième soir pas de bouse et juste quelques prouts qui puent pas. Je pense donc rester sur cette marque qui a déjà fait ses preuves à la maison. J'ai eu quelques états d'âme car ce ne sont pas des junior, mais au final il a déjà sa pâtée rocco junior, et comme en plus je les supplémentes pas mal, je pense pas qu'il aura des carences.

Sinon tout va bien, on a fait la première flambée d'automne et les chiens étaient bien contents.

----------


## nathalie2795

qu'est ce qu'ils sont malheureux c'est trois la hein !!!!!

----------


## Liolia

Et qui a fait un beau bravo bien ferme ce soir? C'est Castou!

Oui hein c'est dur la vie pour eux. Les deux autres ont vite été dans des lits plus éloignés de la cheminée car faut pas abuser on est pas en hiver, mais Castiel lui est resté tout alangui près du feu. Il y a même ramené une corde à machouiller.

----------


## manou 851

Images insoutenables !! trop de violence !! lol !!

----------


## Liolia

Et j'ai oublié de vous dire qu'aujourd'hui Castiel a pour la première fois fait pipi en levant la patte ! 

Mon Mazda la première fois il avait 11 mois  :: , mais je crois qu'il était en retard.

----------


## del28

Mimi remporte le concours. la première fois qu'il a levé la patte il avait 7 ans  :: 
(et c'est très très rare. 99.9 % du temps il fait un pissou en crapaud)

----------


## mamandeuna

M'enfin que devient notre Casscass  ?  :: 
Il fait sa diva, devenu star, il ne vient même pas faire parler de lui ?  ::

----------


## Liolia

Il va bien même si c'est un trouduc qui fait plein de conneries et se prend pour Louis XIV.

Il mange comme un ogre, ne grandit pas trop ( ça m'arrange) est devenu super pote avec les chats, me fait chaque soir un caca au milieu du salon juste après la sortie pipi caca du soir.

Il est très pote avec Batman le chat, au debut il machonnait ( a ma grande horreur ) tous les cadavres de souris que Batman  déposait devant le préau. Maintenant il les chasses au jardin, je le vois courir au milieu d'une nuée de souris qui détalent, il déniche leur nid et c'est la panique. Je sais que c'est injuste pour les souris, mais je préfère que Batman et Castiel chassent les souris plutôt que les oiseaux

Par contre ce couillon à peur des araignées. Il faut dire qu'en charente maritime on a des araignées bourrées d'hormones de croissance. Un soir les chats en chassaient une, Castiel bien sur à voulu s'en mêler Il a posé sa patte sur l'araignée, s'est couché et a relevé la patte sûr que sa proie était affaiblie. Les chats étaient en cercle autour de lui avec cet air super interrogateur et passionné genre, prenons les paris: le trouduc a la longue langue est bon ou pas à la chasse aux araignées?

Bah quand il a levé la patte l'araignée s'est carapatée à toute vitesse et Castiel à fait un bond en arrière hilarant. Le bond du point A au point B, 1 mètre 50 d'écart en marche arrière.

Depuis des qu'il voit une araignée il tente de monter sur ma tête   :: , alors que bon, ma tête a du mal désormais à supporter son poids, mais a priori ma tête semble être le refuge le plus sûr au monde.

Suite au message de mamandeuna j'ai fait quelques photos express y a 5 min, enjoy:

----------


## mamandeuna

Il est trop beau le Castiel  :: 
Et super pour les araignées, si tu veux t'amuser à Hallowen, il faudra en acheter en plastique au Noz du coin, à toi la soirée de folie !  ::

----------


## Liolia

Tu veux dire: à moi la soirée avec un chien sur la tête? 

Non merci.

Signé: la meuf aux torticolis.

----------


## nathalie2795

Bjr Liolia je suis contente d'avoir des nouvelles du petit castiel, une de ses fans a qui je montrais régulièrement les photos n'est malheureusement plus la pour voir celles-ci "son ptit bellot comme elle disait..........."
c'est adorable le fait qu'il ai peur des araignées
bonne journée à toi

----------


## Liolia

Nathalie2795, je suis très triste que tu aies perdu cette proche  ::

----------


## Liolia

Coucou! Je viens vous donner des news de mon beau Castou!

Il va très bien, il est très capricieux, il est très beau, il à bon appétit, il dort bien.

Il continue de faire un tas de conneries, c'est un singe, il grimpe sans cesse sur les meubles, je pense qu'il a pris exemple sur les chats. Du coup il vole des trucs la nuit, du genre des pelotes de laine, ou encore ma petite poupée, que je lui ai enlevé de la gueule in extremis. Il est toujours trop craquant du coup je le réprimande sans le regarder, sinon je craque.
Il mange comme un ogre, vraiment, et c'est un mignon petit rôti, en balade il est toujours très mignon, il n'aboie pas sur les autres chiens, et garde une distance polie quand il rencontre un nouveau congénère, même si je dois dire qu'il préfère les gros chiens aux petits. Il me fait toujours un charme de fou pour obtenir des trucs et il tente toujours de monter sur ma tête en cas d'alerte. Je viens de prendre des photos au jardin vous verrez qu'il n'est pas trop gros, il reste mon petit rôti d'amour tout potelé:

----------


## Roukmoutt

Sur le fauteuil ,il est digne d être mannequin !
et pour le reste le bonheur 
tu dois pas t ennuyer  ::

----------


## Liolia

> Sur le fauteuil ,il est digne d être mannequin !
> et pour le reste le bonheur 
> tu dois pas t ennuyer


Non c'est sûr que je m'ennuie pas avec mes 8 âmes,on est tous très heureux  :Smile:

----------


## Liolia

Il avait pas fait de conneries depuis un moment. Mon genou fait des siennes depuis quelques jours, ma mère à proposé de les sortir au jardin pour me soulager, et à laissé Castiel prendre un bain de boue, puis elle l'a rentré et il s'est joyeusement frotté aux murs, du coup j'ai du lessiver les murs après lui avoir donné un bain...pfff...

----------


## phacélie

Euh, mais c'est pas plutôt maman  qui a fait une connerie ?  ::

----------


## Liolia

Oui... elle m'a dit, oui il se roulait dans la mare de boue, il est marrant. Et le pire c'est que moi j'étais au lit a glander et a reposer mon genou, et quand elle les a fait rentrer il est venu direct dans mon lit... ::  Et quand je dis mouillé c'est mouillé hein, on aurait dit une vieille serpillère pas essorée.

----------


## mer064

J'adore les "aventures" de Castiel et cie...  ::

----------


## mamandeuna

Castiel c'est l'enfant heureux, il a l'air en pleine forme sur les photos, et Liolia, tu dois être toute rajeunie devant tant de fougue et de jeunesse débordante  :: 
En plus, il est facétieux.  ::

----------


## Liolia

Oui enfin y a des moments ou il m'épuise, mais là je croise les doigts, soudainement plus aucun accident de pipi ou de caca depuis 48h00. Même pas un pipi la nuit quand même! c'est fou, c'est comme si il avait décidé d'être parfaitement propre du jour au lendemain.

----------


## nathalie2795

c'est pour s'excuser du bain de boue ou alors il te prépare pire...........

----------


## Liolia

Il est quand même vachement plus calme qu'il y a quelques mois. Les trucs chiants sont pas de sa faute, par exemple il rêve beaucoup la nuit et il est très bruyant, alors il me réveille souvent en sursaut, c'est chiant car déjà que je suis insomniaque j'ai pas besoin, mais bon il y peut rien si il vit de grandes aventures dans ses rêves.

Et pareil il est super maladroit il me colle souvent ses grosses pattes sur le visage, mais il ne fait pas exprès.

Aujourd'hui j'ai fait des photos de sa tête de jaloux. Batman mon chat noir adore les coquillettes, alors quand j'en mange je lui en laisse toujours trois ou quatre. A chaque fois Castiel fixe le chat d'un air jaloux et puis me regarde d'un air indigné car il n'a pas les coquillettes et le chat y a droit.

----------


## nathalie2795

oh la tête expressive qu"il a sur les photos il a l'air de dire c'est honteux de me faire cela a moi le chouchou

----------


## Liolia

> oh la tête expressive qu"il a sur les photos il a l'air de dire c'est honteux de me faire cela a moi le chouchou



Oui c'est fou je trouve comme il est expressif

----------


## Kyt's

> Ces dernières semaines je priais pour ne pas trouver encore des portées de chatons dans des sacs poubelles.
> 
> En promenant mes chiens j'ai trouvé un chiot attaché a un arbre avec une ficelle, dans un petit bois. Direction veto il aurait entre 1 et  2 mois, n'est pas pucé, sûrement un croisement de chien de chasse.
> 
> Dans la foulée je me suis pris la tête avec le refuge qui bien sûr est persuadé que c'est mon chiot que je veux abandonner.
> 
> Le petit gars ne veut pas que je le pose a tel point que le véto a dit: il a un nom tout trouvé: monsieur kaïkaï. C'est une vraie sirene. Je lui ai donné des croquettes chiot qu'il a du mal a macher je vais les mouiller, par contre sortie en laisse dans le jardin pour faire ses besoins, grosse panique au point que j'ai cru qu'il faisait une crise d'asthme. Là il dort sur moi. Je continue de le sortir quand même au jardin non?



Je cite le 1er message parce que cest beau et touchant ces rencontres avec un animal qui était voué à mal tourner et probablement à souffrir et séteindre dans lindifférence.
Je cite ce 1er message pour encourager les réticents, les songeurs, les inquiets, les surbookés à ne jamais détourner le regard.
Un bel avenir est possible pour les abandonnés de la rue, avec ou sans nous, mais par nous.
De la persévérance, de la patience. Une famille pour chacun, cest ce quon souhaite.

----------


## mamandeuna

Tout à fait d'accord avec toi Kyt. Castiel est l'exemple du chien qui a trouvé le bonheur, et des histoires qu'on aimeraient lire le plus souvent sur Rescue.

----------


## Liolia

Y a encore eu bain de boue suivi d'un bain normal derrière. Et j'ai emmené vite fait Mazda chez le véto ce soir, car le zylkène n'a pas stoppé les léchages compulsifs et malgré mes efforts pour l'empêcher il commençait a perdre des poils et avoir des petites plaies. Du coup il a du solupred et de l'histacalmine. Parfois j'ai l'impression d'avoir plein d'enfants. Genre 8. En considerant que les chats sont des ados rebelles et les chiens des petits  ::

----------


## nathalie2795

j'ai l'impression que le zylkène sert pas a grand chose elliot aussi est sous dermipred et de la corti locale sur ses plaies de lechage au nombre de 6 à l'heure actuelle et il continue de se lécher, va se cacher pour le faire car il sait qu'il se fait engueuler 
je sais plus quoi faire avec je vais tenter de voir pour avoir ton médoc demain l'histacalmine si cela peut l'aider .....

----------


## Liolia

> j'ai l'impression que le zylkène sert pas a grand chose elliot aussi est sous dermipred et de la corti locale sur ses plaies de lechage au nombre de 6 à l'heure actuelle et il continue de se lécher, va se cacher pour le faire car il sait qu'il se fait engueuler 
> je sais plus quoi faire avec je vais tenter de voir pour avoir ton médoc demain l'histacalmine si cela peut l'aider .....


Mazda c'est pareil, il va se planquer pour se lécher tranquille. Oui d'ailleurs c'est pas du solupred c'est du dermipred

Le truc c'est que Mazda n'est plus stressé par Castiel, ils jouent désormais beaucoup ensemble et se font des papouilles, mais il a commencé a se lécher a cause du stress et maintenant il est irrité. Le véto a quand même refait un prélèvement pour vérifier qu'il n' y avait pas autre chose, un parasite ou une bactérie, mais non il n'a rien. Il m'a dit que l'histacalmine couplé au dermipred aura un effet anxiolitique en plus de l'effet anti démangeaison. En fait avant de partir j'ai appelé la clinique véto de mon ancienne ville pour savoir ce qui avait fonctionné la dernière fois et le véto d'ici lui a represcrit l'histacalmine. Pourvu que ça marche cette fois encore.

----------


## nathalie2795

bin j'espère pour toi moi je vais profiter d'avoir un chauffeur demain pour retourner chez le véto pour voir s'il peut lui prescrire l'histacalmine parce que la même le dermipred ca fonctionne pas le seul truc bien c'est qu'il mange avec parce qu'avant  c'était plus une gamelle sur trois sauf les biscuits et encore sur sollicitations ou alors qu'il lui file un vrai antidépresseur a la limite parce que le voir lympathique comme ca je supporte pas bien

----------


## Liolia

Pour le moment il n'a rien pris, il a seulement eu la piqure de cortisone qu'il a fait immédiatement pour le soulager, mais malgré tout il est bien plus calme, il ne se lèche pas ce soir. Le veto m'a dit de commencer le reste du traitement demain. Et si par la suite il devait restresser il m'a fait une ordonnance de selgian. Je ne connais pas ce médicament, on verra bien. Tu me diras si tu as une prescription d'histacalmine. La véto qui me l'avait prescrit à la base c'était une specialiste des soucis dermato de l'autre clinique. La première fois ça a fait effet tout de suite

----------


## nathalie2795

oui je te dis cela demain je vais le prendre avec pour qu'il voit qu'il s'est attaqué a d'autres endroits malgré le dermipred

----------


## Liolia

Salut tout le monde!

Mazda ne se lèche quasiment plus donc je suis contente que le traitement fonctionne. Sinon Castiel va bien, il fait plein de conneries, par exemple il ouvre les portes debout sur les pattes arrières avec sa patte avant, j'en reviens pas. Et bien sur il a vite compris comment ouvrir les portes du bahut ou je range ma mercerie, et la nuit il s'en donne a coeur joie pour voler mes pelotes de laine, du coup je vais tout déménager au cellier. 

Quand je leur prépare leurs pâtées au légumes le matin, il est tellement agité, il saute tellement que parfois il me fait tomber une écuelle avant que j'ai terminé de la préparer, du coup je les mets dehors maintenant, et Castiel reste derrière la porte vitrée à la lécher en faisant de cris d'animal qui meurt de faim ( et parfois bien sûr, il ouvre la porte avec sa patte ). C'est difficile de pas rigoler quand je vois sa tête derrière la vitre avec sa grosse langue, parce que bon, il ne meurt pas de faim.

Pour la propreté parfaite je m'étais un peu réjouie trop tôt, je ne comprends pas il y a des jours ou il se retient pour faire dedans, là il a mangé on a été se promener et on est resté une heure au jardin, on rentre, boum! un caca ...

En promenade il ne fait jamais caca, contrairement à Kingston par exemple qui elle évite de faire caca dans le jardin et fait en promenade. Je me demande si c'est pas suite a ses bouses, car il y a eu un moment ou ça m'inquiétait tellement que même si je ne hurlais pas de joie, quand il faisait un beau caca dur même dans la maison j'étais contente, il l'a peut-être senti et croit qu'il doit le faire pour me faire plaisir.

Hier soir vers minuit en sortie il n'a pas fait pipi, du coup après je le guettais, et je l'ai ressorti, en passant dans la cuisine j'ai pris un cookie maison ( recette de bolinette je vous la recommande) pour me donner du courage. Bah grosse erreur, il n'a fait que de me faire des assis tous fiers pour en avoir, et bien sûr il le faisait avec une tête tellement mignonne et pleine d'espoir que je lui en ai donné un peu, et pas de pipi... pffff, c'est dur de pas craquer et d'être cohérente, si ça se trouve maintenant il va croire a une sortie cookie.

Bon sinon avec le mauvais temps les animaux sont tous vautrés autour du feu complètement apathiques, voilà le spectacle de mon salon:
















Et le clou du spectacle, Batman, qui dort dans la boite ou je range les rubans et chutes de tissu, on en parlait sur un autre post des nids à bordel de la maison, on a oublié de dire à quel point ça fait plaisir aux chats:



Il manque que Totoro qui préfère dormir sur mon lit.

----------


## lili2000

Pour la propreté, parfois, il ont tellement de choses à penser quand ils sont dehors (sentir, jouer ...) qu'ils ne pensent pas à se soulager. S'il ne fait rien en promenade, quand il rentre, met le dans un endroit restreint (grande cage ...) ou alors surveille le de près pour le porter dehors dès qu'il commence à tourner  :: . Bon courage ! c'est pour çà que je prend plus de chiot  :Big Grin: 
Et je comprend que tu craques en regardant sa bouille  ::  mais tiens bon ...

----------


## Liolia

> Pour la propreté, parfois, il ont tellement de choses à penser quand ils sont dehors (sentir, jouer ...) qu'ils ne pensent pas à se soulager. S'il ne fait rien en promenade, quand il rentre, met le dans un endroit restreint (grande cage ...) ou alors surveille le de près pour le porter dehors dès qu'il commence à tourner . Bon courage ! c'est pour çà que je prend plus de chiot 
> Et je comprend que tu craques en regardant sa bouille  mais tiens bon ...


Oui tout ça me rappelle combien j'en avais bavé avec la propreté de Mazda, mais j'avais oublié, on oublie...

----------


## Liolia

Sinon, il est toujours aussi trognon bien qu'il ne soit plus la mini boule de gomme des débuts...

----------


## Liolia

Ce matin livraison de jouets, Castiel et Kingston ayant sorti tous les jouets dans le jardin, et avec la pluie, la boue... Et c'est tant mieux car cette nuit Castiel a réussi a voler du petit bois et les a rongés et m'en a mis partout, j'ai balayé, aspiré et il en reste encore!

Ils ont chacun reçu un nounours et une corde en forme de sucre d'orge, Kingston et Castiel étaient fous de joie, j'ai eu droit a de sacrés parades avec les jouets dans la gueule, Mazda s'en fout lui, mais si il n'avait pas comme les autres il bouderait. Maintenant y a plus qu'a les empêcher de les sortir..








Mazda qui s'en fout:



Kingston:

----------


## phacélie

Mazda, il voudrait des jouets en forme de baballe  ::

----------


## Liolia

> Mazda, il voudrait des jouets en forme de baballe


Oui, mais il ne peut pas en avoir en intérieur, sinon il les garde avec lui et grogne si d'autres animaux s'approchent, alors les balles sont rangées et sorties seulement au moment du jeu.

----------


## Liolia

Aha! Ma mère a voulu sortir les chiens au jardin, et Castiel et Kingston voulaient absolument emmener leurs nouveaux jouets. Ils ne voulaient pas les lacher et comme Mazda hurlait à la mort car lui ne voulait pas attendre pour sortir jouer à la baballe, j'ai fini pas lacher mon dossier en cours et aller voir, des que j'ai dit non vous posez les jouets ils ont obéi! ma mère était deg et moi trop satisfaite de moi même et d'eux  :Smile:  C'est moi le boss...

----------


## mamandeuna

Ah mais c'est normal aussi, ils voulaient montrer leurs nouveaux jouets à leurs copains. C'est de la maltraitance animale là. ::

----------


## phacélie

> Oui, mais il ne peut pas en avoir en intérieur, sinon il les garde avec lui et grogne si d'autres animaux s'approchent, alors les balles sont rangées et sorties seulement au moment du jeu.


C'est pô grave s'il ne fait que grogner, il dit juste que c'est à lui, pas toucher.

----------


## Liolia

> C'est pô grave s'il ne fait que grogner, il dit juste que c'est à lui, pas toucher.


non je te jure si je lui laisse en interieur il n'est obsédé que par ça, et je ne veux pas non qu'il grogne sur les autres pour rien.

----------


## Liolia

Castiel est en pleine forme, pratiquement propre, parfois un pipi la nuit, mais c'est pas grave. Il s'est attribué un nouveau dodo, car j'ai mis une table basse avec un coussin dessus pour les chats dans ma chambre, vu que les chats squattaient déjà cette table basse, mais bon maintenant c'est officiel, elle est à eux et plus à moi  :Big Grin:  , donc j'ai mis cette table basse au bout du lit des chiens et dessus une couverture du coup ça fait comme une cabane dessous et direct Castiel a été s'y coucher, mais seulement la nuit, elle est grande donc ça lui fait une chambre,  je lui ai mis un matelas et il s'y terre pour dormir. 
Il court hyper vite, quand ils sont au fond du jardin et que je les appelle, les deux gros remontent en courant, ils sont a mi chemin quand Castiel se décide à revenir, les doubles, et arrive avant eux. Il mange très bien, il est hyper gourmand, mais je ne peux pas lui donner trop de friandises, car ses intestins sont très fragiles, et si je lui donne n'importe quoi c'est bouse direct. Il a des bâtonnets en peau pressée ça ne le rend pas malade. Mais si je l'écoutais il mangerait tout ce qui passe et passons sur les cadavres de souris que Batman dépose, si je les trouves pas avant Castiel, il faut que je le course pour lui prendre et parfois il se dépêche d'en avaler une toute ronde, au début je craignais qu'il soit hyper malade, mais non, enfin j'évite quand même, mes deux gros ont jamais fait ça. 

Et il est super attentif a des choses surprenantes, par exemple quand j'allume le feu ça le passionne, si je le laissais faire il rentrerait sa tête dans l'insert pour mieux voir, il suit chaque geste, quand je dispose les bûches, le petit bois et les brindilles, quand j'allume, quand je souffle, c'est marrant on dirait qu'il prend des notes dans sa tête pour le refaire.

Voilà! Tout va bien pour le grand bébé, deux photos de cet aprem:

----------


## Liolia

En relisant mon message je me suis rendu compte que c'est pas clair l'histoire du nouveau dodo, j'ai fait des photos en pensant: bof ça va rien donner vu qu'il fait nuit, bah si! Alors voila:



Castiel dort sous le chat, et ça lui plait, c'est sûrement sécurisant  :Smile:

----------


## nathalie2795

monsieur Castiel a trouvé un nouveau logis pour la nuit il doit se sentir un peu chez lui dans la meute dans cet endroit 
c'est bien qu'il ne colle plus les autres il devient indépendant il grandit le voyou

----------


## monloulou

::  dodo rassurant, il va pouvoir s'étaler de tout son (grand) corps

----------


## Liolia

> dodo rassurant, il va pouvoir s'étaler de tout son (grand) corps



Mais il est tout p'tit! En fait il pèse 13 kilos et pour moi c'est un tout petit chien, comparé aux autres, et il est tout mimi tout petit.

----------


## manou 851

oh la maman gaga !!!

----------


## Liolia

Oui, et même si il était devenu un gros toutou de 50 kilos, il serait resté mon petit muppet trouvé tout piteux attaché sous la pluie, et qui kaïkaïait pour rester dans mes bras  :: 


Ceci dit je suis bien contente qu'il soit un petit toutou, car pour info il tente toujours de monter sur ma tête en cas d'alerte, même si c'est plus possible.

----------


## phacélie

Et puis, c'est le petit dernier, comme dans une famille humaine le petit coeur de sa môman  ::

----------


## Liolia

Aha! en réalité, je le réprimande et je suis plus sévère avec lui qu'avec les autres, car sinon il devient ingérable vu qu'il pense être le roi du monde. Je dois lui donner beaucoup de limites, sinon il nous marcherait tous dessus. Mais parfois je fais les gros yeux et je vois sa petite bouille, alors je me contente de fondre et gagatiser intérieurement   :Smile:

----------


## phacélie

C'est ça aussi l'éducation, au début on applaudit  les rots d'un bébé ... et puis nettement moins  ceux d'un ado  ::

----------


## Xaros_le_chat

tu m'etonnes qu'avec un plaid pareil pour dormir il en sorte plus ! meme moi j'suis jalouse  ::

----------


## Liolia

c'est mieux qu'un plaid c'est un grand coussin  :Smile:

----------


## Xaros_le_chat

Castiel fait une place à Tata Xzros Mdr

----------


## Liolia

> Castiel fait une place à Tata Xzros Mdr



 ::

----------


## Liolia

Pourquoi est-ce que j'ai la malchance d'avoir un deuxième chien péteur? Il est pire que Mazda! Là cet aprem il a mangé genre 5 croquettes pour chats qui étaient tombées sur le sol de la cuisine, depuis il arrête pas de péter, silencieusement mais alors l'odeur...

----------


## mer064

::  Castiel   ::

----------


## monloulou

Tel Mazda tel Castiel  :Smile: 
humm que 5 croquettes ?   ::

----------


## Liolia

Oui je te jure, je fais hyper gaffe à ce que rien ne traine justement. Le mois dernier ma mère avait laissé sur la table une assiette ou il restait un peu de riz avec une sauce curry maison. Trente secondes d'inattention, Castiel est monté sur le banc et a nettoyé l'assiette en trois coups de langue. 
Seigneur! Pendant 24h00 il a pété non stop, malgré le froid j'ouvrais régulièrement les fenêtres parce que c'était insoutenable. Il a gagné le doux surnom de petite boule puante. Il est bien plus péteur que Mazdouille. Kingston peut avaler n'importe quoi sans être dérangée des intestins le moins du monde, mais les deux mecs, alala!

Avec Castiel parfois je suis occupée a un truc et je me lève d'un bond à la recherche d'un caca dans la maison, mais non, c'est juste monsieur le pétomane.

----------


## monloulou

::  Superpétodog !

----------


## Liolia

::

----------


## Xaros_le_chat

Bon courage  !

----------


## Liolia

Minuit ici, c'est une bonne heure pour une séance de calins calmes, enfin si Castiel est occupé à autre chose.

Ah mais non, moi aussi j'veux venir!



Voilà, regardez chu sage!



Attendez, j'veux juste me rapprocher de l'humaine!



Ah voilà c'est mieux!



Allez Kingston fais pas la tronche, on est bien!



C'est bon, j'bouge plus!



Kingston c'est pas le moment de dormir !



Allez les gros, déridez vous!



Mazda, j'te sens crispé




Castiel le boulet...

----------


## monloulou

::  gâté pourri   ::

----------


## nathalie2795

mais quel purge celui..... la un emmerdeur de première classe !!!! il a de la chance d'avoir Mazda et Kingston qui sont hypers cool

----------


## Liolia

Oh oui il a du bol, ils sont bien plus patients que moi!

----------


## Sydolice

Quelle jolie petite bande dessinée !  ::  Castiel profite encore à fond de son statut de " bébé " ... Ils sont tous drôlement mignons.

----------


## Xaros_le_chat

mais quel royal emmerdeur  ::

----------


## Liolia

> Quelle jolie petite bande dessinée !  Castiel profite encore à fond de son statut de " bébé " ... Ils sont tous drôlement mignons.



Je suis pas certaine que ce soit le statut de bébé, ils se disent que de toute façon il est tellement obstiné que quoi qu'ils fassent quand il a décidé de les embêter il ira jusqu'au bout. Et aussi Kingston l'aime trop, quand je le réprimande parfois elle se met à côté de lui et me lance des regards rancuniers. Ici ils ont le droit de se balader partout dans la maison et de monter sur le canapé et mon lit en plus de leurs dodos, leurs dodos c'est taplace le mot. La dernière fois Castiel était tellement infernal je le renvoyais à sa place et il s'en foutait et sautait partout, au final j'ai haussé le ton et il a décidé d'aller bouder dans son dodo sous la table basse des chats. Kingston est allée le rejoindre après m'avoir lancé un regard furax, je regardais je me disais, elle arrivera pas a y rentrer surtout avec lui déjà dedans. Bah si! et lui s'est blotti contre elle comme un malheureux martyr.

Mazda l'aime bien, mais le plus souvent il est soulagé quand il dort  :: 

Avec les chats c'est pareil il a des coups de speed ou il les embête, sauf Bianca, il s'approche de Bianca avec beaucoup de respect et de douceur, j'en conclus donc qu'il a du se prendre un ou deux coups de griffes.

----------


## mamandeuna

Castiel c'est un poème à lui tout seul. C'est un sujet plein de vie , de bruits et de fureur, je dirais même qu'on pourrait en faire une BD  :: 
En tous les cas c'est un chien heureux, qui peut représenter tout ce que devrait être un chien non voué à l'abandon et l'oubli.  :: 
Merci Liolia pour toutes ces belles pages d'optimisme pur !  ::

----------


## mamandeuna

Des nouvelles de notre vedette ?  ::

----------


## Liolia

Oui Castiel qui va avoir 8 mois va très bien. Pour être honnête on est tous un peu déprimés par le temps. Mes deux gros n'aiment pas la pluie et le froid et Castiel aime les bains de boue mais pas être dehors sous la pluie.

Il commence a avoir plus de concentration et du coup on trouve nos marques pour communiquer. Mais il est entêté et pense obtenir ce qu'il veut par la séduction. Il est devenu beaucoup plus proche de Mazda et ça énerve un peu Kingston qui veut toujours le garder pour elle dans le jeu, encore cet après midi au jardin elle luttait avec Castiel et lorsque Mazda venait chercher Castiel avec le ballon elle aboyait pour les engueuler. Quand elle le fait je la calme car je vois bien que ça ennuie Castiel qui voudrait faire plaisir à tout le monde. Il commence aussi a être partageur sur les papouilles alors qu'avant des que je cajolais un animal il venait aussitôt se poser sur lui pour prendre sa place, je l'ai observé hier je venais de faire un gros câlin à Kingston puis un à Bianca et il était resté en retrait, des que j'ai eu terminé avec Bianca il est venu a moi avec un air interrogateur comme pour demander si c'était son tour, je le félicite quand je perçois ces petits changements, pour le reste tout va bien il a toujours très bon appétit, il y a encore des accidents de propreté mais c'est devenu plus rare, et puis Castiel est un gars de l'été qui a passé les premiers mois de sa vie au jardin alors je suis patiente.

Avec les chats, c'est selon le chat, Bianca l'a bien remis en place alors il est adorable avec elle, mais Miel et Totoro il les embêtes encore parfois sans méchanceté parce qu'ils se laissent faire, je l'engueule parce qu'il veut les attraper par le cou et il leur fait quand même un peu mal avec ses dents.

Ah et sinon il a eu ses premières puces que Bianca nous a ramené et passé à tout le monde.

On voudrait tous que le printemps et les hirondelles soient de retour.

Des photos prises aujourd'hui:











Et celles ci prises hier soir avec Bianca:

----------


## phacélie

Tes photos de Castiel et Bianca sont vraiment magnifiques  ::

----------


## Liolia

Oui, je les aimes beaucoup aussi, il faut dire que Bianca est une handicapée de l'amabilité. Lorsque Kingston est arrivée elle a mis des mois à l'accepter, et elle a fini par être sympa avec elle uniquement parce qu'elles étaient forcées de se blottir l'une contre l'autre sur le canapé pour avoir la place près du radiateur, grand moment ce jour là!

Mais désormais les chiens Bianca gère, elle finira peut-être par évoluer et gérer aussi les autres chats  :Smile:

----------


## phacélie

Sachant cela, j'imagine bien qu'elles ont encore plus de valeur à tes yeux  ::

----------


## Liolia

oui  :Smile:

----------


## nathalie2795

elles sont excellentes les photos de Castiel et le chat il quémande un câlin

----------


## cerbere

Je crois qu'on a un peu le même genre toutes les deux.....

Sinon ici il a tellement bouffé des trucs bof avant qu'il bouffe tout sans soucis.... Même du verre....

----------


## Liolia

oui bah en parlant de ça ce matin il a épluché une pomme de terre. En allumant le feu je trouve une patate épluchée avec les traces de dents devant le poele. Je me suis inquiétée qu'il soit malade et là en passant devant le dodo du salon je vois des trucs suspects dessus, c'était les pelures. Ouf il l'a pas mangé, chouette il va pouvoir faire des corvées de patates!  :Smile:

----------


## Liolia

Castou qui attend que je vienne lui caresser le nombril, ça le rend béat de bonheur.

----------


## mer064

Comme il est beau   :: 

De toutes façons toute sa famille est belle  ::

----------


## monloulou

Rho le gros bébé Castou avec son petit bout de langue  ::

----------


## mamandeuna

Que devient notre star 2018 ? Ses admiratrices attendent des nouvelles ...  ::

----------


## Liolia

Il va bien, il est très chiant c'est un chien de théâtre. Il est très rebelle, c'est difficile de le faire écouter, il faut répéter les ordres avec insistance pour qu'il se décide. Et quand il n'a pas envie il fait des mines, du genre je lui ordonne d'aller à sa place, il fait semblant de ne pas comprendre, puis recule en tournant la tête à droite et à gauche d'un air super étonné, c'est pour ça que je dis que c'est un chien de théâtre, il n'arrête pas de faire des mines et de prendre des poses, j'en reviens pas, je ris intérieurement car sinon il écoutera jamais. Désormais il joue beaucoup avec Mazda, mais je suis forcée de les laisser un peu tous les deux au jardin, car Kingston l'aime toujours autant et ça la rend tyrannique, elle ne veut pas le prêter à Mazda et quand ils jouent ensemble elle se vexe et les engueule en leur aboyant dessus. Du coup je la rentre et leur laisse 1h00/1h30 ou ils peuvent jouer tous les deux à se poursuivre comme des fous. Le point positif, c'est que le jeu avec Mazda à base de courses casse bien Castiel et ensuite il dort, avec Kingston c'est plus de la lutte et c'est moins fatiguant.

Sinon il mange bien, il aime toujours autant que je lui caresse le ventre, toujours avec ses yeux grands ouverts concentré sur les sensations. Avec les chats je surveille, car même si les chats l'aiment bien et vont vers lui, parfois il les prends pour des chiots et leur fait mal en jouant, et les chats sont vraiment sympas, ils ne lui disent rien, ils attendent qu'il arrête. De toute façon il est brute  même avec les chiens, il a fait des égratignures aux deux gros dans le jeu.

Je vais penser à faire des photos dans la semaine, j'ai l'impression qu'il a grandi récemment.

----------


## nathalie2795

c'est gentil de donner des nouvelles de notre petite star je suis contente de voir qu'il va bien et qu'il s'amuse comme un fou avec tout le monde

----------


## Liolia

Photos prises aujourd'hui:

----------


## lili2000

Merci pour les photos, il a bien grandi  ::

----------


## Liolia

Oui, c'est surtout qu'il a perdu son corps potelé, fini le petit rôti  :Smile:

----------


## phacélie

::

----------


## Liolia

On s'était beaucoup demandé a quoi il ressemblerait adulte, il a 9 mois maintenant et en dehors de son petit gabarit je trouve qu'il ressemble vraiment au braque d'auvergne, pas vous?

Voici une photo de braque d'auvergne:

----------


## Xaros_le_chat

carrement

----------


## phacélie

> On s'était beaucoup demandé a quoi il ressemblerait adulte, il a 9 mois maintenant et en dehors de son petit gabarit je trouve qu'il ressemble vraiment au braque d'auvergne, pas vous?
> 
> Voici une photo de braque d'auvergne:


Mais oui, c'est ce que j'avais dit  :: 




> . ...Ou à un braque d'Auvergne

----------


## Liolia

oui! Bravo phacelie!

----------


## mamandeuna

Il a vraiment un physique impressionnant Castiel  :: 
Et ça fait toujours autant plaisir de le voir mordre la vie à pleine dents. Celui ci aura évité le cortège de misère de nos petits rescapés.  ::

----------


## Liolia

Ce soir, squattant mon lit avec Batman:

----------


## Liolia

::

----------


## phacélie

> oui! Bravo phacelie!


 ::   :: 

Est-ce que tu avais sondé le petit au vélo au fait, sur les chiens de son oncle?




> Y a souvent un môme qui fait du vélo et me parle parfois, il m'a dit une fois ( car il croyait que mes chiens allaient faire des bébés ensemble ) que son oncle qui est un chasseur a souvent des bébés chiens mais qu'il s'en occupe pas très bien. Si je le vois ce week-end j'essayerais de le sonder.

----------


## Liolia

Quand je l'ai recroisé j'ai rien noté de suspect, alors je ne saurais jamais d'ou venait Castiel.

C'est pas très grave, ici on a presque oublié comment on l'a trouvé tant monsieur est un pacha dans la maison. Aujourd'hui une souris est entrée, depuis Castiel la cherche partout avec les chats, les deux gros s'en foutent royal, mais Castiel, Batman et Sati font une inspection méticuleuse de la maison, ça m'a fait de la peine pour elle, alors tout à l'heure quand elle était cachée derrière le lit des chiens, j'ai tout ouvert en grand et j'ai sorti les chiens pour lui donner une chance de fuir, mais je ne sais pas si elle a profité de l'occasion, car Castou et les chats continuent de renifler partout à sa recherche.

----------


## Liolia

Coucou! Castou a enfin compris que faire caca dehors n'est pas juste une option et c'est un soulagement. Je sais que c'est acquis je le vois dans son regard et ses attitudes. Il me semble aussi que depuis quelques jours il écoute mieux certaines de mes demandes. A côté de ça les gros commencent a mieux le recadrer, car ces derniers temps il était vraiment pénible avec eux et quand ils ne voulaient pas jouer il les mordait fort, alors pas pour leur faire mal je pense, mais dans l'excitation, sauf que mes deux gros disaient rien. 
La dernière fois Kingston était près de moi sous le préau à se faire papouiller, Castiel voulait absolument qu'elle joue avec lui sur la pelouse, il l'a mordu fort au cou et Kiki à juste pleuré de douleur. Là je vois dans les jeux, que parfois ça gronde fort et que Castiel couine un coup. Batman aussi à tendance a le reprendre bien plus fort qu'avant quand il l'embête dans le jardin il se retourne et lui met de grands coups de patte sur le museau en miaulant fort. C'est très bien car Castiel à besoin d'apprendre a respecter l'espace vital des autres, même avec moi, que je sois absorbée à quelque chose ou pas il aime particulièrement venir coller sa truffe à 2 cm de mon nez pour avoir mon attention, et je peux le renvoyer à sa place 30 fois de suite dans ces cas là,  il se fatigue pas d'insister.

Curieusement il fait super beau chez moi, ça sentirait presque le printemps, je vous mets des photos prises cet aprem.

Celles ci sont d'hier par contre:





Aujourd'hui:

----------


## nathalie2795

C'est bien qu'il se fasse recadrer le castiel ca va le calmer un peu 
ici aussi il a fait grand soleil cet après midi pas de neige pour l'instant pourtant le littoral semble s'en être pris de chaque côté je vais pas m'en plaindre.
il grandit mais il est toujours aussi beau le voyou

----------


## Liolia

> C'est bien qu'il se fasse recadrer le castiel ca va le calmer un peu 
> ici aussi il a fait grand soleil cet après midi pas de neige pour l'instant pourtant le littoral semble s'en être pris de chaque côté je vais pas m'en plaindre.
> il grandit mais il est toujours aussi beau le voyou



Moi non plus je vais pas m'en plaindre, j'ai profité de la douceur pour faire un grand ménage, tout grand ouvert tout l'aprem' ça fait un bien fou, même si je suis nase du coup  :Smile: 

Oui il est beau Castou, maintenant il faut qu'il apprenne a être plus cool, ça viendra... Je lui disais cet aprem' : j'en ai marre de répéter sans cesse non Castiel, stop Castiel, arrête Castiel, t'en a pas marre toi?

Je crois que pour le moment il en a pas marre !

----------


## Sydolice

C'est bizarre comme Batman a rétréci ...  ::

----------


## Liolia



----------


## Liolia

Des nouvelles de Castiel qui va avoir 10 mois. Toujours propre et son comportement s'améliore, il écoute un peu mieux chaque jour, même si il aime quand même braver les interdits, par exemple ce matin il a sauté la barrière de la pièce des chats pendant que je prenais ma douche pour voler leurs croquettes. Mais il consent à écouter quand même quand ça n'est pas trop tentant. Et puis il n'est pas un chien qui parle, il ne pleure pas pour sortir par exemple, il fait des câlins, en fait il fait des câlins pour tout, alors c'est difficile de savoir si il veut un calin pour une sortie pipi ou pour un câlin. Surtout qu'il est de plus en plus câlin, il se comporte en amoureux transi avec moi, il passe sa patte autour de mon cou et colle sa joue contre la mienne, c'est vraiment trop mignon. Et je trouve ça marrant la façon dont il utilise ses pattes, il le fait à Kingston et Mazda aussi, et pose sa patte sur la tête des chats en signe d'amitié, les chats apprécient moyen, mais ils s'habituent.

Sinon il pète toujours la forme, mange bien, et dort bien.

Photos de cet aprem'

----------


## monloulou

::  Oh le beau gosse, quelle belle vie ce chanceux en compagnie de son ange gardien. L'ado calinou essaye t-il de dominer la meute  ::  ?

----------


## Sydolice

Ah chic, on commence la saison 10 alors ?

----------


## Liolia

> Oh le beau gosse, quelle belle vie ce chanceux en compagnie de son ange gardien. L'ado calinou essaye t-il de dominer la meute  ?


Dominer la meute, non, et de toute façon il se ferait remettre en place. Par contre il est sûrement dans une phase ou il a besoin et envie d'être proche de moi, mais je fais attention, car j'ai eu Mazda au même âge qui a fait de l'hyper attachement et c'était très pénible, il a fallu du temps pour que ça se règle, et je ne veux pas vivre ça avec Castou. Après c'est un p'tit gars et avec Mazda même combat, ils ont toujours envie d'être collés contre moi, contrairement à Kingston qui est plus indépendante.

----------


## Sydolice

Des fois, il a une bouille de tout petit de 2 mois ... Il doit vraiment être craquant " en vrai ".  ::

----------


## Liolia

> Des fois, il a une bouille de tout petit de 2 mois ... Il doit vraiment être craquant " en vrai ".


Ouiiii moi aussi je trouve qu'il a une bouille de bébé, j'espère qu'il va la garder, je le trouve vraiment très beau. Et oui il est craquant car super câlin, mais ce soir pas de câlin, le vol de croquettes chats de ce matin à eu des conséquences depuis 18h00 il ne cesse de péter, c'est affreux, il empuantit toute la maison.

----------


## Liolia

Cette nuit j'ai découvert la différence entre Castiel qui vole 3 ou 4 croquettes pour chats et Castiel qui s'est envoyé une écuelle entière de croquettes pour chats. A partir de minuit il a eu de terribles diarrhées et à vomi de la bile. A 1h00 du matin j'étais en train de nettoyer le tapis du salon au jet dans le jardin. Une fois vidé Castiel allait bien mieux. Aujourd'hui je lui ai donné du riz bien cuit avec quelques croquettes, mais il est en forme.

----------


## Sydolice

Riz très cuit avec des carottes, très cuites aussi. Et rien d'autre. Normalement, c'est radical.

----------


## Liolia

> Riz très cuit avec des carottes, très cuites aussi. Et rien d'autre. Normalement, c'est radical.


Merci Sydolice mais il va bien mieux, cet aprem il a eu deux legers épisodes de semie diarrhées, je pense que c'est ce qui restait des croquettes pour chat dans son organisme. A côté de ça il n'a pas été affaibli, il avait la grande pêche aujourd'hui. Cette nuit après avoir vomi il était un peu fébrile, mais les chiens ont toujours très peur quand ils vomissent, il était tout penaud après coup, Kingston l'a materné tout de suite après, il a dormi dans son giron.

----------


## Sydolice

Il en a de la chance Castiel, tout le monde prend soin de lui.

----------


## Liolia

> Il en a de la chance Castiel, tout le monde prend soin de lui.


Oui c'est le gros bébé de la maison!

Ce soir sur le canap il a essayé de me convaincre une fois de plus de le laisser monter sur mes genoux pour me lechouiller le visage jusqu'a la fin des temps.

Avec ses mines de chien de théatre, souvent je l'appelle Molière :



Il fait semblant d'être super sage pour endormir ma vigilance:



Mais ce regard dit: tu me cèderas quoi qu'il arrive:





Finalement la fatigue a eu raison de lui:

----------


## monloulou

::  pas très résistant le comédien

----------


## Liolia

Ouais faut dire cet aprem il s'est donné avec Mazda, ils sont marrants tous les deux, ils courent super vite côte à côte dans le jardin avec chacun une balle dans la gueule, ils se lancent des regards complices l'air de dire: on assure trop t'as vu poto! Je me demandais cet aprem en les observant si c'était pas jouer a chasser, j'en sais rien, mais y a une complicité et un contentement très drôles.

----------


## nathalie2795

la tête de bandit qu'il a tiens bon Liolia faut pas céder a son charme !!!!

----------


## Sydolice

... Oh ben si, faut céder ... ils ne restent pas si longtemps à nos côtés, nos amours. Un clignement de cils et ils sont déjà grands. Un autre, ils sont déjà vieux. Une aussi jolie petite bouille, il faut en profiter.  :: 
Vas-y Castiel, tiens bon !  ::

----------


## Liolia

Aujourd'hui il a fait très très beau, tout était ouvert toute la journée, et les chiens en ont profité, Castiel et Mazda ont joué dehors de 10h30 à 17h30 sans sieste. Kingston est rentré plusieurs fois dormir, mais pas les deux gars. En rentrant Castiel est tombé comme une masse, depuis 18h00 je l'entend plus, Mazda non plus d'ailleurs.

----------


## mamandeuna

Super photos de Castiel à la poursuite de la corde perdue !  ::

----------


## Liolia

Y fait toujours super beau!

----------


## nathalie2795

ils ont encore bien profité a l'heure qu'il est tu dois avoir une paix royale

----------


## Liolia

Oh que oui, mais je ne les laisses plus toute la journée comme le premier jour de beau temps, car le lendemain Castiel était crevé ::  il rentrait faire la sieste de lui même, il s'était trop donné la veille, je pense qu'il avait des courbatures, et puis les deux gars, quand tout est ouvert ils font que courir, c'est comme si ils ne savaient plus marcher lentement.

----------


## Xaros_le_chat

Je te rassure. Le premier jour de grand soleilici, quand je suis rentree Tallulah était une pile et saurait partout jusqu'à ce que je l'emmene promener. Même pas une marche au pied possible. Madame s.est barrée à grandes enjambées dans le champs lol la morue

Je pense que ça leur fait tellement de bien aussi de revoir du soleil  !

----------


## Liolia

Mékilébo ce chien soyeux ( car doux du poil )  ::

----------


## phacélie

Mèkèlègaga  :: 

Au début de la vidéo, j'ai cru un instant que c'était Castiel qui pouicpouiquait d'une petite voix dans le jeu avec Kingston et sa voix de basse  :: 
Non bien sûr, c'est Mazda qui faisait s'exprimer sa baballe  :: 

Tu crois qu'il essayait de faire diversion, genre "viendez jouer avec moi" ?

----------


## Liolia

Oui, oui, tout à fait! Il voulait attirer l'attention de Castiel pour qu'il joue à la balle avec lui. Avec Kingston Castiel joue à la lutte, avec Mazda c'est un jeu de balles. C'est d'ailleurs un jeu très élaboré avec des règles dans lequel Castiel à un statut d'apprenti.

Au départ Castiel veut voler la balle de Mazda ça dure un moment ce piquage de balle, c'est un échauffement. Ensuite ils en prennent chacun une et courent avec puis les cachent dans un buisson, toujours le même buisson c'est un buisson d'épineux. Ils les cachent soigneusement. Ils courent et retournent ensuite les chercher recourent avec leurs balles en gueule et les recachent dans le buisson. Parfois ils vont juste vérifier entre deux courses que les balles n'ont pas bougé de leurs cachettes.

C'est toujours Castiel qui met fin à ce jeu, par lassitude je pense. Et Mazda trouve pas ça sérieux, alors il lui ramène sa balle de la cachette et lui pose devant lui brusquement, on dirait qu'il lui fait la morale, genre: on abandonne pas sa sainte baballe comme ça mon petit!

J'adore les observer  :Smile:

----------


## phacélie

> J'adore les observer


Je comprends ça, je suis du même genre  ::

----------


## manoe

Jamais intervenue sur ce post que je suis pourtant assidûment tellement il est porteur de joie. Merci Liolia de partager les aventures de Castiel, je me régale en vous lisant.
Câlins à votre magnifique tribu  ::

----------


## Liolia

Manoe ton message me fait bien plaisir  :Smile:

----------


## mer064

Je suis d'accord avec manoe, j'adore toutes ces "aventures"  :Smile:

----------


## manoe

> Manoe ton message me fait bien plaisir


C'est sincère Liolia ! Je ne me lasse pas de vous lire ! Quant à vos photos, que du bonheur... Ils sont tellement craquants vos loulous  :: 
Bref, ce post devrait être remboursé par la Sécu tant votre humour et bonne humeur sont communicatifs  ::

----------


## mamandeuna

Liolia, ton post fait l'unanimité, par son humanité, une superbe aventure canine dont tout le monde rêve, à force de lire les malheurs des abandons, des maltraitances. Castiel, c'est la vie de chien telle qu'elle devrait toujours être, la maison du bonheur des animaux.  :: 
En plus, je ne me vois pas être aussi zen, calme, gérer au quart de tour cette charmante petite "meute" de chiens et de chats. Chacun a son caractère, et Castiel en fait, est aimé par tous. 
Sur Rescue, c'est un post de référence qui réconcilie tout le monde. Plein d'optimisme, on le lit le matin, et la vie semble vraiment, vraiment belle !  ::

----------


## Liolia

Merci à toutes les deux, vos messages sont très touchants. Je suis très heureuse de ce que je partage avec mes animaux, et je suis très heureuse de pouvoir partager ici mon bonheur avec eux. Parce qu'il faut bien le dire, dans la vraie vie mon mode de vie est suspect. Alors c'est très agréable de partager avec des personnes qui comprennent ma relation avec eux 8. Ils m'apportent tellement, ça n'a pas de prix. Castiel est un cadeau de la vie. Un cadeau, car j'avais très envie d'un autre loulou mais je me disais que ça n'était pas raisonnable. Ici tout le monde l'aime et il aime tout le monde  :Smile:

----------


## nathalie2795

qu'est ce que tu as fait a mon petit castiel il a l'air d'être triste dessus ?
du coup j'ai envie de le bisouiller

----------


## Liolia

Bah non il était en train de sautiller, pas triste du tout.

----------


## nathalie2795

ah bon ca va alors c'etait par rapport a son regard

----------


## Liolia

Coucou! Castiel va toujours très bien, je vous mets quelques photos prises ce matin  :Smile:

----------


## monloulou

::  Quel bonheur ce Castou, merci pour le partage !

----------


## nathalie2795

un vrai bogoss !!!!!

----------


## mer064

Lilola, j'adore tes "aventures" avec tes animaux!

----------


## phacélie

Tes photos sont belles, mes préférées sont celles-là :








 :: 


Quel appareil/quels réglages utilises-tu si ce n'est pas trop indiscret ?

----------


## Liolia

Salut Phacelie là c'est mon vieux reflex, c'est un sony. En fait les réglages je les fait sur le coup, ce qui joue beaucoup c'est quand la lumière extérieure est sympa. J'avoue qu'utiliser le coolpix est plus rapide mais la qualité des photos n'est pas la même.

----------


## Liolia



----------


## phacélie

Encore une bien jolie photo, eh oui, la lumière est capitale, mais les expressions  ::  et les interactions font beaucoup aussi  ::  
Et merci pour ta réponse  ::

----------


## Liolia

Une photo va nous toucher pour une raison ou une autre, sur celle ci j'aime le regard enamouré de Castiel bien sûr, mais j'adore qu'on voit les marques de pattes humides de Sati sur la chaise  :Smile:

----------


## phacélie

Oui oui, tout ça participe à raconter une histoire  :Smile:

----------


## nathalie2795

le petit castiel drague les chats il a que des qualités bon il mange des tartes aux pommes bin vla faut ranger liolia 
faut pas le tenter le petit

----------


## Liolia

Ouais niveau conneries il est gratiné quand même. Il a mangé la moitié de la tarte aux pommes, seulement comme il est hyper sensible quelques heures plus tard il a été la vomir...dans mon lit... et toute la journée du lendemain il a lâché des pets pestilentiels pour finir d'évacuer son inconfort.

----------


## nathalie2795

ah oui quand même pauvre Liolia

----------


## Liolia

c'est pas si grave, ça saoule sur le coup et ensuite j'en rigole  :Smile:

----------


## manoe

Je m'inscris officiellement au fan club de Castiel & co  :: 
Encore une fois merci Liolia pour la bonne humeur communicative de votre post. Vous ne pouvez pas savoir à quel point elle m'est thérapeutique !!... ::

----------


## Liolia

Eh bah tant mieux! Mais c'est Castiel le thérapeute  :Smile: 

Aujourd'hui temps un peu gris, mais ça n'empêche pas de s'amuser 















Attention! le premier qui lâche la balle à perdu!

----------


## manoe

Oh les bouilles de fripouilles  :: 
Ça n'a pas l'air d'être triste a la maison  ::

----------


## Liolia

c'est sûr que c'est pas triste, ils mettent l'ambiance aidés par les  chats

----------


## mamandeuna

Ah mais que devient Castiel ? Castiel au Printemps, les nouvelles aventures !  ::

----------


## Sydolice

Ben oui ! Je n'avais pas vu les dernières photos. Il est vraiment craquant. Il garde sa bouille de chiot avec ses yeux de bébés.
Il a de la chance Castiel, d'avoir un copain de jeu à domicile. Ma petite Odalie fait des essais avec sa soeur de presque 16 ans mais ça ne prend pas. Avec ma nouvelle chatte de presque 15 ans non plus ...
C'est si chouette d'avoir un petit à la maison !

----------


## Liolia

Castiel va très bien, j'ai fait des photos cet aprem

----------


## corinnebergeron

Je n'avais pas vu l'histoire de CASTIEL ... gratinée quand même ! mais il a eu une chance énorme de tomber sur toi ! Un p'tit jeune à la maison çà fait du remue ménage mais tellement de bien !

----------


## manoe

Super photogénique Castiel  :: 
Il a vraiment une bouille à craquer...
Quelle merveilleuse histoire que la vôtre Liolia, et quel beau cadeau du destin pour ce petit lâchement abandonné...

----------


## nathalie2795

ils sont toujours aussi beau tes crapules Liolia et qu'est ce qu'ils brillent !!!!!
J'espère que Castiel n'a pas fait de nouvelles conneries 
depuis la série des portes ouvertes

----------


## Liolia

En fait il est assez pénible en ce moment. Il a fugué 4 fois en coupant la clôture avec ses dents. La dernière fois il a remonté la rue, j'étais 10 mètres derrière lui à lui courir après, il a failli se prendre une voiture. J'ai pas vu, mais j'ai entendu le coup de frein, et le monsieur qui lui a gueulé dessus par la fenêtre de sa voiture. Je pense que ça lui a bien fait peur, il a fini de remonter la rue à sauté le muret de la cour et s'y est réfugié, ça m'a surpris car les chiens ne vont jamais dans la cour, il a du y aller deux fois avec moi. Et il m'attendait dans la cour avec son air de martyr. Depuis plus de fugue, mais je ne suis pas tranquille, je ne le laisse plus sortir sans moi au jardin et je le garde à lil. Ça fait que Monsieur monopolise toute l'attention. Comme il veut pas rester seul, il faut toujours qu'un chien reste avec lui, alors du coup on profite pas du jardin comme on voudrait. Sinon c'est un voleur plein de ressources, il arrive à ouvrir les tiroirs, les portes, rien ne lui résiste. La dernière fois le temps que je déjeune il a réussi à ouvrir la barquette de margarine. Et vraiment il a aucune honte, quand on va au jardin le temps qu'on traverse la cuisine il met ses pattes avant sur la cuisinière, sur les plans de travail pour inspecter si y a pas un truc à manger. Il se fait engueuler, mais il le fait systématiquement. C'est un peu usant de l'engueuler aussi souvent. Castiel est vachement obstiné.

Le pire dans tout ça c'est qu'il évolue quand même niveau obéissance. Y a un mieux. Et franchement si j'avais la certitude qu'il ne fuguera plus jamais je serais prête à accepter qu'il me vole jusqu'a la fin de ses jours, tellement l'idée qu'il se fasse écraser par une voiture me fait peur.

Pareil en ce moment j'ai mal au dos alors je demande aux chiens de dormir dans leurs dodos, sinon je me réveille toute cassée. Castiel insiste 1000 fois et me fait la comédie pour venir dans mon lit le soir, il se couche sur le sol comme si il avait pas d'autre option. Je finis par céder car à un moment j'en ai marre de l'engueuler, et puis honnêtement l'avoir dans mon lit avec son poids plume c'est pas un souci, mais ça rend les autres jaloux. Souvent quand j'éteins la lumière je le fait monter en douce, il se glisse sous la couette. Mais les chiens voient dans le noir alors j'entends Kingston faire un soupir exaspéré. Avec les autres chiens il s'entend toujours très bien. Et avec les chats aussi, même si parfois il les embêtes encore. Bon faut prendre en compte qu'ici chiens et chats sont super patients, je sais pas si avec d'autres ça se passerait aussi bien.

----------


## nathalie2795

ah oui quand même il fait une bonne crise d'ado le castiel
oui pour les fugues ça c'est chiant heureusement qu'il s'est pas fait tapé par l'auto
je te comprends trop bien que tu flippe c'est le cauchemars quand on s''aperçoit qu'ils ont pris la poudre d'escampette 
je l'ai vécu 3 fois avec mon loustic avec une fois dans le noir total ici la rue est bordée d'impasses et certaines mènent directement à la plage la dernière fois c'est des yeux brillants au fond de l'une d'elle où je l'ai retrouvé bien sur il avait traversé la route (c'est moins drôle sinon) 
il devrait se calmer enfin je l'espère au niveau des vols bon courage

----------


## monloulou

Y aurait-il pas une femelle en chaleurs dans le coin ? Sinon Castou supporterait un collier avec clochette ?

----------


## Liolia

A ma connaissance il n'y a plus de chiens dans le voisinage. Et lors des fugues précédentes, il courait les champs sur une piste. J'ai bien l'impression qu'il est chaque fois sur la piste de Batman mon chat qui vadrouille. Pour la clochette, je ne sais pas, il n'a jamais porté de collier, il porte le harnais en ballade. Pourquoi une clochette?

----------


## Liolia

Tiens d'ailleurs aujourd'hui c'est son anniversaire légal. Comme je l'avais trouvé le 12 juin le véto l'avait estimé né le 12 avril.

----------


## nathalie2795

bin alors tu feras une grosse papouille a mon petit fugueur 
c'est pas bête la trace du chat j'y avais pas pensé
le mien c'est plus pour braver l'interdit et lever la patte tout le long de sa promenade en solitaire

----------


## Liolia

Oui je vais lui faire un bisou pour toi. Je l'ai bien observé au jardin, il piste même sans s'enfuir, et très souvent c'est le circuit de Batman, ça le ramène au portail ou Batman saute, mais parfois mes chats passent dans la haie, car ils arrivent à passer au travers du grillage donc je pense que c'est l'envie de les suivre. A chaque fois que Batman revient Castiel est fou de joie, il lui saute dessus et se prend des baffes en retour  :: .

----------


## monloulou

> Tiens d'ailleurs aujourd'hui c'est son anniversaire légal. Comme je l'avais trouvé le 12 juin le véto l'avait estimé né le 12 avril.


Bon anniversaire Castiel  ::   tu auras du gâteau pas la peine de te servir  :: 
J'oubliais Batman voilà l'odeur attirante, d'où la clochette pour le surveiller à l'oreille  :Smile:

----------


## Liolia

Le jardin est grand,  alors je met une chaise au milieu et je garde les yeux fixés sur lui.

----------


## Sydolice

Lorsqu'un chien fait sa " crise d'ado ", il y a plusieurs approches. Personnellement, j'aime celle qui consiste à tout réapprendre au chien, avec la même patience que lorsqu'il était tout petit ! Recommencer les friandises. S'extasier sur un assis bien fait, un rappel rapide ...
Et surtout, profiter de son intelligence en ébullition pour lui apprendre de nouvelles choses. 

Pour cela, l'obérythmée est merveilleuse. Il y a des dizaines et des dizaines de tours faciles que l'on peut apprendre en regardant une vidéo youtube si on ne veut pas aller plus loin. Cela stimule l'envie du chien de faire plaisir à sa maîtresse et remplace les bêtises par des tours.
Cela réveille aussi les chiens plus âgés ... qui veulent aussi leurs récompenses.  :: 

Odalie, qui a 11 mois, joue à ça depuis un moment maintenant. Comme l'essentiel de l'obérythmée se travaille avec une attention du chien sur la main, je peux la promener sans laisse, juste en lui disant " la main ". Odalie se colle à elle et me suit à droite, à gauche ou s'arrête quand je m'arrête. En dehors du fun, c'est MEGA utile, surtout au niveau de sa sécurité. Elle le fait par jeu, avec un plaisir évident.
Mes chiennes passent 98% de leur vie libre comme l'air, sans collier, ni harnais ni laisse. L'autre côté de la balance, c'est qu'elle doivent m'obéir en toutes circonstances ... Avec Urfée, à cause de ses peurs phobiques, il a fallu un club spécialisé mais avec Odalie, qui est la chienne la plus équilibrée qui soit, tout " travail " devient un jeu ! Je me retrouve MOI, avant toutes mes rescapées traumatisées par ceci ou cela. On travaille beaucoup mais c'est comme des vacances. 
Ce matin, j'ai eu envie de lui apprendre le " recul ". Avec la vidéo, je n'ai pas réussi et Odalie me regardait d'un air de me dire : " On fera cet exercice quand tu l'auras compris toi-même ! "  :: 
Puis elle m'a suivie dans la salle de bain et comme elle était devant moi à me regarder, et debout, j'ai eu l'idée d'avancer très doucement en la poussant un peu. Du coup, elle a reculé, ce qui a déclenché chez moi des tonnes de cris de joie ! J'ai recommencé et Odalie a immédiatement reculé ! 
Odalie aussi est en période ado. Je trouve super qu'elle apprenne de nouveaux tours qui la mettent en valeur à ce moment de sa vie. Ils ne sont ados qu'une fois.

Castiel semble super intelligent et sociable. Essai les jeu d'intelligence avec lui. Tu remplaceras ainsi les réprimandes par des compliments ou tout du moins, cela équilibrera un peu le tout.
Par ailleurs, quand il refait des bêtises, considère le comme le tout petit Castiel de 2 mois et agit comme si il était encore un tout petit bébé. 
Ce qui change surtout c'est que lorsqu'ils sont tout petits, nous sommes d'une patience infinie, nous extasiant sur tout. Il faut essayer de retrouver ce ressenti en soi.
Et surtout ... ne cède pas ! Une fois un ordre donné, c'est trop tard pour reculer. Il fallait y réfléchit avant.  ::  De ce fait, je ne donne que très peu d'ordres à mes chiennes. Mais une fois donnés ... elles doivent les exécuter ! C'est la règle pour vivre une vie de totale liberté. 
C'est amusant d'éduquer son chien. On devient plus complices. Les miennes obéissent au gestes. Par que j'anticipe sur plus tard et parce que au bord de la mer par exemple, on n'entend souvent que le bruit des vagues.

  Il est normal que Castiel passe par ce stade.  ::

----------


## Liolia

Ah tiens je vais regarder l'obé rythmée, j'en avais entendu parler mais vite fait. Merci Sydolice. 

Oui ça me fait de la peine de toujours le reprendre, il y a eu des fins de journées au moment des fugues ou j'étais en larme d'épuisement moral.

----------


## Liolia

J'ignore pour quelle raison, mais mon message est apparu en double

----------


## manoe

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Très intéressant Sydolice vos infos sur l'obérythmée. Perso, je ne connaissais pas

----------


## lili2000

Bon anniversaire Castiel  :: 
Quand tu racontes ses bêtise, j'ai l'impression de voir mon labrador  :Big Grin:  sauf la fugue, heureusement mais il a deux ans ... Lui aussi vole des qu'on a le dos tourné, même avant ...

----------


## Liolia

Alala oui, quand je pense qu'au debut je disais que je voulais pas lui faire des apprentissages aux friandises car je voulais pas en faire un chien obsédé par la bouffe comme Kingston, bah il est obsédé par la bouffe de naissance Castiel...

----------


## phacélie

https://www.lci.fr/insolite/video-el...r-1503034.html  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Liolia

Aha ! en fait l'autre jour j'ai hésité à lui commander une collerette pour qu'il puisse plus passer dans le grillage.

----------


## Liolia



----------


## manou 851

quel beauté ce petit loup !!

----------


## Sydolice

Comme la dernière photo est belle ! Le chien et la fleur ...  ::  ::

----------


## Liolia

Oui il est comme Kingston il a une belle tête bien large et expressive. Et puis il est photogénique aussi, contrairement à Mazda que j'aime a la folie mais qui a une tête de neuneu et qui a toujours une tronche bizarre sur les photos.

Je me souviens quand je vivais en ville, souvent des papys m'arrêtaient pour me dire en parlant de Kingston, il est beau ce chien, il a une vraie belle tête de chien. Bon ils étaient toujours un peu déçus d'apprendre que c'est une fille ces vieux machos.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Comme la dernière photo est belle ! Le chien et la fleur ...



Oui en ce moment on renifle tous les lilas, même les chats! Faut dire ils embaument.

----------


## manoe

P... il a une bouille ce Castiel  :: 
M'étonne pas qu'il ait un tel fan club  ::

----------


## Liolia

Mes deux p'tits mecs, ils sont pas lof, mais qu'est-ce qu'ils sont beaux!  ::

----------


## manoe

Ça c'est vrai  :: 
Suis un brin jalouse tout de même  ::

----------


## Liolia

Comme je l'ai précédemment expliqué Castiel à fait quelques fugues il y a 10 jours. Du coup je devais être hyper vigilante dans le jardin, c'est a dire garder toujours un oeil sur lui. Je ne pouvais plus m'occuper du potager avec les chiens à côté. Je les laissais dans la maison pendant ces moments. Sauf que c'était bien pénible pour Mazda et Kingston qui étaient privés de jardin. Ce matin au reveil j'ai été voir dans le potager si les plantes repiquées hier soir allaient bien. Je n'y suis pas restée 2 min et Castiel avait passé la clôture, celle qui donne chez mon voisin. C'est moins grave car le jardinet de mon voisin est clos. Il l'avait déjà fait plusieurs fois, et chaque fois j'ai beau l'appeler, je le vois en me baissant, il m'ignore. Le bruit des croquettes l'a ramené à la maison. Mais c'est vraiment pénible pour moi, pour les chiens. Du coup je me suis résolu à le mettre à l'attache au pilier du préau avec la longe. Je m'attendais à des cris et des pleurs, mais rien. Il était un peu surpris c'est sûr. Mais j'ai pu jardiner. Il avait juste l'air de s'ennuyer un peu. Bien sûr c'est une solution uniquement pour quand je ne peux pas être super vigilante, c'est a dire quand je fais le potager ou que je veux laver les sols de la maison. Je veux que ça reste rare, car je reste persuadée qu'un chien n'apprend rien de la contrainte. Je suis certaine qu'il va finir par assimiler qu'il ne doit pas fuguer. Mazda a fait des petites fugues jusqu'a ses 2 ans, mais il ne s'éloignait pas en général il visitait le jardin de la voisine. Et puis il a bien vu comme ça me contrariait alors il a arrêté. Il faisait comme Castiel il mordait la clôture pour ouvrir une brèche.

Dans l'affaire je pense que je suis plus affectée que Castiel, ce matin en jardinant je lui tenais des discours moralisateurs comme quoi les toutous fugueurs ils finissent attachés et oui mon vieux c'est chiant mais c'est comme ça. Il s'en foutait pas mal.

----------


## Liolia

En fait son calme était trompeur, il préparait un coup, il a rongé la longe et l'a coupée.

----------


## mamandeuna

Ah mais je reconnais bien là notre Castiel  ::  Un farceur de première, bon j'espère qu'il n'a pas fugué, et que tu l'as retrouvé.  ::

----------


## monloulou

> En fait son calme était trompeur, il préparait un coup, il a rongé la longe et l'a coupée.


pfff m'étonne pas  ::  d'où l'idée de la clochette comme pour les chiens de chasse sur le collier ou au bout de la longe ou alors dans le potager avec moman

----------


## Liolia

bah il était juste à côté du potager, comme le potager est tout en bas du jardin cette fois je l'avais attaché au figuier.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ah mais je reconnais bien là notre Castiel  Un farceur de première, bon j'espère qu'il n'a pas fugué, et que tu l'as retrouvé.


Non j'ai vu qu'il courait avec son bout de longe avant qu'il fugue.

----------


## monloulou

> ...
> Non j'ai vu qu'il courait avec son bout de longe avant qu'il fugue.


mais j'y pense il aurait pu faire ça déjà tout petit lorsque vous l'avez trouvé ?  ::

----------


## Liolia

Fuguer?

----------


## mamandeuna

Euh, il aurait eu du mal à s'attacher à un arbre le Castiel étant chiot... (si je me rappelle bien de son histoire, fana que je suis de la première heure... ::

----------


## Liolia

oui et puis il avait tellement peu de dents qu'il arrivait déjà pas à mâcher les croquettes.

----------


## monloulou

> Fuguer?


euh se promener  :Smile:

----------


## mamandeuna

Prendre l'air .... ::

----------


## Liolia

Castiel célébrant sa victoire sur la longe acclamé par ses comparses:

----------


## Delphane

Le coquinaillou...  :: 

Faudrait trouver des cordes "techniques" bien costaudes, tu n'as pas un magasin de bricolage vers chez toi ?

----------


## Liolia

si mais je pense que je vais acheter une chaine, au moins je serais certaine qu'elle va pas bouger.

----------


## Delphane

C'est aussi une solution...  :: 
Tu n'as pas peur qu'il se fasse mal aux dents s'il insiste à ronger la chaîne ?

----------


## Liolia

il vole les boites de conserve vides de pâtée pour chat et ensuite les mâches, je m'inquiète pas trop.

----------


## Delphane

::

----------


## nathalie2795

mais quel voyou celui la !!! tu as pas moyen de te faire prêter une clôture electrique amovible (celle qu'on met pour les chevaux) j'en ai une qui s'alimente avec une batterie d'auto tu plantes les piquets et tu déroule le fil (il se prendrait une chataigne il approchait plus les bords

----------


## Liolia

J'en ai une que j'avais acheté, j'ai jamais réussi a la faire fonctionner

----------


## Liolia

Du coup je viens d'aller regarder au garage. Parce que j'avais acheté cette clôture quand je vivais dans ma maison de ville. Mon voisin complètement barge avait menacé de tuer mes chiens. Puis j'ai reçu la clôture, et comme les flics voulaient pas prendre ma plainte, j'ai ramassé mes affaires et j'ai déménagé. J'ai ouvert le paquet en arrivant ici pour Mazda justement. Mais comme je venais juste de récupérer ma mère et qu'a l'époque sans traitement elle pétait des cables 10 fois par jour, j'avais essayé de la brancher puis renoncé et balancé l'ensemble au fond du garage en mode: Raaaah féchié les clotures qui marchent pas, féchié les chiens qui fuguent.

Je viens de regarder vite fait et après avoir consulté internet je crois qu'il manque le piquet de terre. Enfin bref si quelqu'un s'y connait la mienne s'appelle le kit Myrza  ::  et était livrée sans mode d'emploi bien entendu.

----------


## nathalie2795

http://grandpublic.lacme.com/notices/
je pense que tu l'a dans ce lien le montage
moi c'est pour les chevaux donc j'ai un piquet que j'enfonce dans la terre a différents endroits je place ensuite mon ruban qui conduit le courant en le fixant sur les piquets et je mets en route enfin au départ après ils touchent plus et c'est radicale pour mon furieux canin il sait très bien qu'il ne doit pas franchir la clôture ......

----------


## Liolia

Eh non il n'y a que la fiche client pour le kit

----------


## didouille

Cela ne solutionne pas le pb mais cela peut peut-être "t'apaiser" un peu : un collier gps tu y as pensé ? A priori tu peux mettre une alerte quand il sort d'un périmètre que tu as renseigné dans le gps, et... tu peux tracer son parcours (tu sauras peut-être pourquoi il fugue).
tu en as (je ne sais si je peux mettre la marque) un bien a priori dès 35e (par contre il faut payer un abonnement à 4e/mois).
Pour ma part, je songe à son achat (mais pas parce que ma chienne fugue, juste pour savoir ce qu'elle fait en balade)

Il est comment lors des balades? il a tendance à aller faire sa vie? à partir loin?
Il est castré?

----------


## Liolia

Bonsoir,

Castiel sera castré vers ses 3 ans. Le collier GPS le souci c'est que le jardin est tout en longueur alors ça se déclenchera tout le temps. Castiel est plutôt sympa en ballade mais je ne le lâche pas, car lorsqu'il est en longe et qu'il peut s'éloigner si il trouve une piste il n'a plus de rappel. Et ses fugues sont bien dues à ça, des pistes. Lorsque je lui courais après, notamment la fois ou il est parti loin, j'étais toujours 10 ou 20 mètres derrière lui, mais il était en transe avec sa piste et ne revenait pas au rappel. Dans le jardin il commence à pister l'odeur d'un de mes chats et comme les chats traversent la haie, il coupe avec ses dents ou soulève et le voilà parti.

----------


## Sydolice

Il devrait prendre des cours d'éducation, le Castiel ! Parce que fugues, pas de rappel, ronge la longe ... ça commence à faire beaucoup.
Le problème, c'est que plus tu vas essayer de trouver des solutions, plus il peut développer des parades.
Il est peut être temps qu'il aille " à l'école ".  ::  
Tu sais, à la place de la longe ou de la chaîne, il y a le " couché pas bougé ". C'est mieux pour le chien, parce que cela fait appelle à son intelligence, à sa complicité envers toi, à son envie de bien faire et jusqu'à preuve du contraire, c'est quand même toi qui dirige la maison. Parce que si il fallait compter sur petit père Castiel, ce serait un sacré chantier chez toi. Ceci dit avec beaucoup de respect pour lui, bien sûr.  :: 
Et puis tu peux le faire coucher juste à côté de toi, c'est sympa.
Un chien super éduqué c'est drôlement " le pied " ! On peut lui faire confiance et surtout, le laisser libre. 
Un chien au bout d'une chaîne, c'est horrible et tu vas culpabiliser à mort.

----------


## Liolia

Je me suis marré en lisant : ce serait un sacré chantier, car Castiel c'est ça. Le truc c'est qu'en dehors de ces histoires de piste, Castiel écoute bien. Après pour la longe, je pense que moi aussi si on m'attachait à une longe je tenterais de la détruire. Et il n'a jamais été question de le laisser à l'attache en dehors des moments ou je dois être très concentrée sur autre chose. Et de façon temporaire le temps qu'il comprenne. Ici la seule école du chien n'a pas bonne presse.

Il y a un point quand même, c'est qu'il est très malin, car pour aller dans le jardin du voisin, ou il sait que c'est interdit, il attend à chaque fois que je sois occupée ailleurs, ou concentrée sur autre chose. J'ai fait l'essai de lui donner l'impression que je ne surveille pas et de le surveiller en coin, il s'approche de la haie interdite, me regarde, s'approche encore, me regarde, et s'approche encore pour passer dedans. Quel petit monstre. J'avoue que même si Mazda a été un peu pénible jusqu'a ses deux ans, jamais il n'a été aussi chiant. Je regrette de pas l'avoir gâté plus chiot sachant comme il est exemplaire aujourd'hui ce toutou. Jamais une connerie, toujours attentif à bien faire.

----------


## Liolia



----------


## Sydolice

On est en manque de notre feuilleton préféré Liolia ...  ::

----------


## nathalie2795

c'est pas faux on veut la suite de notre série préférée.....

----------


## manoe

+ 1
Le fan club s'impatiente...  ::

----------


## Liolia

Castiel va bien. Il est toujours bien agité. D'ailleurs comme je l'ai vu manger des cerises vertes, je lui ai commandé un vermifuge, au cas ou. Mais je pense surtout qu'il déborde d'énergie. Toujours à jouer, à vouloir toute l'attention, toutes les friandises, tous les chats, tous les câlins. Du Castou quoi!

Quand je suis au potager je l'attache sous le cerisier pour éviter les fugues et il le vit très bien. Mais c'est parce qu'il adore creuser des trous sous le cerisier pour observer les insectes. Sinon toujours vaillant pour les balades et les jeux. Je ferais bientôt des photos.

----------


## monloulou

Euh le noyau de cerise est toxique il me semble mais s'il ne le croque pas je ne sais pas, d'autres avis ?
https://www.santevet.com/articles/ch...ments-toxiques

----------


## Liolia

Juste histoire de vous faire marrer... Hier j'ai reçu un colis contenant un raccord de tuyau d'arrosage. Les chiens sont toujours fous de joie quand on me livre un colis, car souvent ce sont des jouets et des friandises. J'ai ouvert mon colis et vérifié que c'était bien ce que j'attendais et je l'ai posé sur la cheminée. Déception dans les rangs que rien de chouette ne sorte de ce beau colis. D'autant que le vendeur avait emballé ce truc minuscule dans une grosse boite. Le soir tranquille dans mon lit j'entends un barouf d'enfer à côté, je vais voir, Castiel était grimpé sur le poêle et avait fait tomber la boite. Il fallait qu'il vérifie que rien de plaisant ne s'y trouvait vous comprenez...

C'est tout Castiel ça, très obstiné. Et il grimpe partout comme un singe, bah oui hein, si les chats le font, pourquoi lui le ferait pas?

----------


## nathalie2795

excellent le castiel !!!!

----------


## Liolia

Oui !  :Smile:  ce que je trouve fort c'est que le soir il avait pas oublié ce colis mystérieux arrivé le matin.

----------


## nathalie2795

faut pas douter de leur intelligence ils savent très bien ce qu'il y a eu dans la journée surtout si cela s'est soldé par une frustration colis = friandise ou jouet et la rien....
 cela a du bien le travailler dans la journée il a attendu que l'humaine était hors d'état de nuire pour procéder aux vérifications d'usage non mais ............

----------


## Liolia

T'as tout compris, c'est exactement ça, il a bien attendu que je sois au lit !  ::

----------


## Liolia



----------


## nathalie2795

le voyou en pleine course les oreilles au vent

----------


## manoe

> Juste histoire de vous faire marrer... Hier j'ai reçu un colis contenant un raccord de tuyau d'arrosage. Les chiens sont toujours fous de joie quand on me livre un colis, car souvent ce sont des jouets et des friandises. J'ai ouvert mon colis et vérifié que c'était bien ce que j'attendais et je l'ai posé sur la cheminée. Déception dans les rangs que rien de chouette ne sorte de ce beau colis. D'autant que le vendeur avait emballé ce truc minuscule dans une grosse boite. Le soir tranquille dans mon lit j'entends un barouf d'enfer à côté, je vais voir, Castiel était grimpé sur le poêle et avait fait tomber la boite. Il fallait qu'il vérifie que rien de plaisant ne s'y trouvait vous comprenez...
> 
> C'est tout Castiel ça, très obstiné. Et il grimpe partout comme un singe, bah oui hein, si les chats le font, pourquoi lui le ferait pas?


 ::  
Il semblerait que la vie est tout sauf un long fleuve tranquille chez vous Liolia...  ::

----------


## Liolia

Tout particulièrement aujourd'hui oui, avec Kingston qui a failli se noyer...

----------


## manoe

Non ?!!! Que s'est-il passé ???

----------


## Liolia

Ah manoe je suis crevée d'avoir veillé Kingston pas le courage de tout raconter à nouveau, tu trouveras les details sur le post je suis triste/pas bien.

Elle va mieux, alors je vais faire une sieste.

----------


## manoe

Désolée Liolia, je ne savais pas que vous aviez déjà évoqué ce qui s'était passé car je ne suis jamais allée sur le post dont vous parlez.
L'essentiel est qu'elle aille mieux et que vous preniez soin de vous maintenant en vous reposant.  ::

----------


## mamandeuna

Superbes photos de Castou le bienheureux ! Je suis avec bonheur ses mésaventures, ainsi que celles de la petite troupe...(l'épisode du paquet cadeau  :: )

----------


## Liolia

Mazda s'empiffre de cerises chaque année, mais il n'a jamais tenté de les cueillir dans l'arbre

----------


## lili2000

::

----------


## Jade01

Et le chat qui le regarde derrière !  ::

----------


## manou 851

Quel morfalou  celui là !!  
j'avais un des miens qui cueillait les framboises tout délicatement sans se piquer !!

----------


## Sydolice

Mes cockers se servent de tout toutes seules : les mûres, les framboises, les fraises des bois, les pommes, les poires, les prunes et les cerises. Il n'y a que les poires qu'elles ne mangent pas mais elles les cueillent quand même.
Dans ce cas, elles sont hyper délicates.

----------


## manoe

Je n'avais jamais vu un chien cueillir des cerises !! Quel clown ce Castiel, il les fera toutes  ::

----------


## nathalie2795

oui clairement il est unique celui la

----------


## manoe

pour le plus grand bonheur de tous ses fans, mais peut-être parfois un peu moins pour Liolia... ::

----------


## Liolia

tu sais je suis persuadée que si ils mangent des cerises, c'est que ça doit être bon pour leur santé. Ils ne sont pas particulièrement fans de légumes et de fruits, à part Mazda qui adore les figues j'ignore pourquoi. On dit qu'une personne qui souffre de la goutte doit manger des cerises chaque jour quand c'est la saison pour ne pas avoir de crise de toute l'année. Il y a sûrement quelque chose dans les cerises  :Smile:

----------


## manoe

A condition peut être qu'il ne mange pas les noyaux avec...  :: 
Mon Aron m'accompagnait lorsque j'allais ramasser des noix mais je devais rapidement m'interrompre car il croquait et avalait allègrement fruits et coquilles...

----------


## Liolia

ici les noyaux sont toujours avalés tous ronds, je les retrouves dans les cacas.

----------


## superdogs

Ah, tiens Manoe, ici, c'est ma Strella qui adorait les noix ! dès qu'elle entendait le bruit quand je les cassais, elle accourait, toute frétillante, les yeux brillants

Et les cerises, c'était Rumba, et les prunes aussi, qu'elle cueillait elle même.

Gringo, il fait son délicat, normal...!! faut lui retirer les noyaux  :: des cerises 

Liolia, quand on pense à ce que serait devenu Castiel sans toi, c'est un bonheur de le voir si heureux, épanoui, et béat de confiance en la vie  ::

----------


## Liolia

Oui bah ça la confiance Castiel il l'a, c'est le roi, le prince, le pacha. Il reste difficile a cadrer, même si il y a du mieux au fil du temps. C'est d'ailleurs ces petits mieux qui me rassurent.

Le mois qui vient je vais renforcer les clôtures aux endroits ou il fugue. J'ai remarqué que c'est les endroits dans la haie ou il y a des espaces entre les pieds des arbres qui lui donnent l'envie de se faire la malle. Je vais fixer un grillage à poules par dessus le grillage déjà présent que je compte enterrer, j'espère que ça va suffire.

Sinon hier il s'est roulé dans une bouse, du coup il a eu un bain. Je vois Kiki qui adore se rouler dans des trucs vraiment dégueus, pour elle le bain est une punition, ça la gonfle et la met de très mauvais poil, pas lui, pour lui tout est cool et marrant. Même être à l'attache ne semble pas le frustrer, il creuse des trous puis se couche devant pour regarder les insectes et les vers de terre et les renifler, et si je suis au potager il reste devant à m'observer, ça semble le passionner.

Ce qui est le plus difficile c'est son côté obstiné. Là tout à l'heure on était tous couchés dans l'herbe. Les autres ne me sautent jamais dessus pour me lécher le visage et me mettre de grands coups de pattes amicaux dans ces cas là, Castiel si, et il va le faire 100 fois de suite. Je suis forcée de me fâcher vraiment pour qu'il cesse et de le repousser de façon tonique.

Après y a des fois ou son obstination est mignonne, le soir quand je regarde une série sur mon pc, je me met à plat ventre, il veut toujours être joue contre joue avec moi, et en plus il passe sa patte autour de mon cou, c'est son truc, et c'est mignon, c'est craquant cette attitude. Bon c'est pas forcément confortable vu qu'il pèse de tout son poids sur moi, mais qu'il est mimi...

----------


## Liolia

Quelques photos de Castou prises ce soir, il était bien agité, j'ai du le soudoyer avec des friandises pour avoir des photos pas floues

----------


## manoe

Trop photogénique Castiel...  ::

----------


## nathalie2795

clairement la première et la seconde sont mes préférées

----------


## Liolia

> clairement la première et la seconde sont mes préférées


Je vais te traduire les photos: la première il vient d'avoir une friandise et il réfléchit à comment en avoir une deuxième.
 La deuxième il regarde la friandise que je tiens en se demandant si ça va encore durer longtemps avant que je lui donne, la dernière il fait sa tête de martyr pour en gagner une de plus  ::

----------


## manoe

::

----------


## Liolia

Aujourd'hui j'ai eu un éclair de génie. Je vous explique le contexte d'abord. J'ai un handicap aux genoux, c'est de naissance mais je n'ai eu le diagnostique qu'il y a 6 ans. Trop tard pour le genou gauche, après des années de chutes, je n'ai plus de ligaments croisés et juste un petit morceau de ménisque. En regle générale ça me gene peu. Mais si je fais une chute il me faut du temps pour me remettre. Hier je suis tombée, et du coup je peine à marcher, donc aujourd'hui pas de promenade. Il reste le jardin, mais il reste aussi le problème de fugue de Castiel sachant qu'il m'est impossible de lui courir derrière dans l'état ou je suis, mais qu'il m'était aussi impossible de lui faire que des sorties à l'attache. Et soudain la lumière fût, ce soir j'ai attaché la balle préférée de Mazda à la longe de Castiel! Et chaque fois que Castiel s'éloignait trop Mazda saisissait la balle et me le ramenait ( parce que bon c'est sa balle d'amour hein et moi je suis son humaine d'amour)

Ce soir Castiel a donc pu renifler le jardin cm par cm comme il aime le faire, se rouler, chasser les insectes, jouer, sous la surveillance de son grand frérot  ::

----------


## monloulou

::  Liola
c'est vrai quoi, faut aider un peu maman les grands pour s'occuper du petit  ::

----------


## lili2000

Super idée  ::

----------


## nathalie2795

excellente idée cela au moins il s'est pas sauvé !!!!!

----------


## Liolia

C'est pas toujours facile quand ton petit frère veut dormir avec toi:

----------


## del28

c'est pas castiel que t'aurais du l'appeler, c'est cassecouilles  :: 
(c'est mimi qui me l'a soufflé celle là. l'apprécie pas bien le michel Polnareff   ::   ::  )

----------


## nathalie2795

mais qu'est ce qu'il est chiant celui la pauvre loulou qui doit se le supporter !!!!

----------


## Liolia

> c'est pas castiel que t'aurais du l'appeler, c'est cassecouilles 
> (c'est mimi qui me l'a soufflé celle là. l'apprécie pas bien le michel Polnareff    )



C'est le mimi polnareff! Oui il est casse couille c'est clair, et quand c'est pas les chiens qu'il embête c'est les chats, mais curieusement toute la troupe est hyper sympa avec lui.

----------


## del28

pasque c'est le peutit dernier :-)

----------


## Delphane

Les têtes qu'ils ont...  ::   ::

----------


## Sydolice

Oh, la bouille d'éternel bébé ... Et les mimiques aussi. C'est marrant ça ! 
La devise de Castiel c'est : chiot un jour, chiot toujours !

----------


## Liolia

Oui Castiel est très expressif, on lit sur sa figure comme dans un livre ouvert, quand il est jaloux, déçu, content, quand il calcule une bêtise. Il est rusé c'est fou! En ce moment je redouble de fermeté avec lui, car son obstination devient épuisante et il faut bien qu'il finisse par admettre que je suis le chef. Par exemple quand il s'agit de rester à sa place et qu'il ne veut pas. Il exécute un ordre et attend que mon attention soit sur autre chose pour faire ce qu'il a envie de faire. En étant intransigeante j'ai du mieux. Et je vois à sa petite tête qu'il a compris que j'en ai ras le bol, il commence a se concentrer vraiment sur moi pour voir ce que je veux, même si c'est pas encore gagné. Je ne suis pas particulièrement autoritaire, mais là pas le choix car sa façon de n'en faire qu'a sa tête embête tout le monde ici, les autres obéissent bien mais malgré tout mon attention restait sur lui et ses bêtises, alors c'était injuste pour Kiki et Mazda. Mais pour sa défense, je pense que Castiel a vraiment des difficultés a se concentrer pour le moment, ça lui demande un véritable effort.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et cette façon ( on le voit bien sur les photos avec Mazda) de prendre les autres par le cou, même moi, c'est tellement mignon  :Smile:

----------


## nathalie2795

oui il est véritablement attachiant le castiel je me doute que cela doit pas être évident de se montrer sévère avec lui et sa bouille d'ange

----------


## monloulou

L'avantage avec les 'attachiants' c'est qu'on se rend vite compte quand ils s'éclipsent  :: 
Castou c'est le gros bébé à sa maman  ::

----------


## Liolia

Non ça n'est pas facile, mais si je cède je ne lui rend pas service car il a besoin de limites, et en plus il commençait a influencer Mazda. Par exemple, des que je fais un mouvement dans la maison il se lève d'un bond et saute partout, grimpe sur le canapé, fait des sauts de danseuse et bondit sur les chats. C'est des comportements de joie, car il pense qu'on va repartir en promenade, ou plutôt ce que je comprend c'est qu'il essaye de m'encourager à repartir en promenade, ou a faire toute action qu'il trouve fun, comme du jeu ou des friandises. Et Mazda avait calqué son attitude sur celle de Castiel, du coup des que je me levais du canapé ou me déplaçais pour une raison ou une autre j'avais deux bolides en action.

J'expliquais sur ce post que je devais parfois repousser ses assauts de façon tonique, c'est a dire le repousser sans douceur pour qu'il cesse enfin, je culpabilisais un peu, mais je réalise que Castiel a du mal a sortir de certaines "transes" de joie ou d'excitation, il a du mal a fixer son attention sur la voix, alors je suis parfois obligée d'intervenir physiquement pour qu'il finisse par comprendre que son comportement n'est pas approprié, mais il a fallu du temps pour que je comprenne ça. En plus quand je suis obligée d'intervenir physiquement, je précise que je ne le frappe pas à toutes fins utiles, mais le repousser, ou l'immobiliser, ou encore le saisir fermement et le poser à l'endroit ou je souhaite qu'il se trouve, ça stressait Mazda, car jusqu'ici les contacts physiques avec mes chiens n'étaient que pour la tendresse ou les soins. 

Du coup j'évitais afin de ne pas stresser Mazda, car je crains toujours qu'il redéclenche des phases de grattements ou de léchages compulsifs.

Sauf que Castiel en a vraiment besoin. Je gère en rassurant Mazda chaque fois que ça arrive. Mais j'avoue que certains soirs je suis épuisée. D'avoir pas arrêté de répéter surtout.

Les friandises ne fonctionnent pas avec Castiel pour des exercices. Il reste trop focalisé sur la friandise. Il a compris le assis pour l'obtenir, mais je ne peux rien lui apprendre d'autre avec cette méthode, pour lui une friandise s'obtient avec un "assis" et si je lui demande autre chose, il se sent perdu, il va finir par faire le couché ou autre mais il sera perturbé et ne l'apprendra pas, et complètement égaré il finira par me sauter dessus 50 fois pour avoir la friandise. Ça n'est pas de la mauvaise volonté, c'est sa logique à lui.

Je ne lui cherche pas d'excuses, je le connais à force, et je sais quand il se fout de moi, quand il fait la comédie ( et il est très doué pour ça) et quand il n'arrive tout simplement pas a se concentrer ou a comprendre ma demande. Castiel se laisse submerger par son propre entrain très souvent et dans ces cas là il n'entend ni ne voit rien, la seule solution est de l'immobiliser, et là après avoir lutté, il semble comme se réveiller et me regarde enfin avec un air interrogatif. Je suis sûre que ça va se régler mais il va falloir du temps et de la patience. Je ne peux pas nier que c'est difficile par moment, c'est décourageant, mais Castiel fait partie de la famille alors je le prend comme il est, et je sais que ça se règlera. Au fond c'est un bon petit bonhomme.

----------


## nathalie2795

il va s'assagir avec l'âge cependant c'est maintenant qu'il faut lui apprendre les choses donc je compatis 
quand j'ai récupéré le mien il avait aucune base d'éducation sauf la propreté j'ai bien ramé bon pour faire le con il peut par exemple (il adore monter sur les chaises) je lui dit de descendre il obéit et remonte dans les 5 secondes il a obéi il est descendu mais dans sa logique il peut remonter et tout est comme cela avec lui il s'exécute et recommence dans l'instant d'après

----------


## Liolia

Oui c'est ça, là ça s'améliore parce que je lâche rien. Quand je travaille ils sont dans la même pièce que moi, et doivent rester à leur place. Castiel ne cessait d'aller et venir partout dans la maison, voler des objets qu'il machait, embêter les chats. Chaque fois que je lui disais va à ta place il y allait mais juste après il repartait. C'est dur de se concentrer sur ce qu'on fait et sur Castiel. Mais désormais je garde toujours un œil sur lui, je laisse rien passer et ça s'améliore.

Faut dire j'en peux plus qu'il me pique tout. Sa dernière passion c'était pour les cosmetiques. Quand je me met une huile sur le visage ou les jambes il est comme un fou à me regarder en bavant. Il a trouvé le moyen de monter sur la coiffeuse me voler des flacons d'huile d'abricot et d'huile d'amande, il les a rongés et en a renversé partout. Et il a aussi volé mon pot de noyau d'abricot que j'utilise pour des gommages pareil il l'a rongé et en a répandu partout. Il a croqué mes lunettes lors d'une absence. Un carnet ou je note les trucs à pas oublier. Il est redoutable.

----------


## monloulou

Je comprends Liola c'est qu'il est plein d'énergie ce jeune homme et c'est maintenant la vis. Lui aussi à l'œil sur toi, il fait tout pour attirer ton attention, alors si possible et selon la bêtise l'ignorer complètement. Dans d'autres situations, sans méchanceté ce que je vais dire pas taper svp les membres, l'attacher ou en vary avec un nonosse pour l'occuper ? Après il y a les cours d'éducation avec plein de copains pour montrer  :Smile:

----------


## phacélie

Ce que tu racontes, Liolia, me fait tout à fait penser au caractère d'une beagle que j'ai bien connue.
Elle était adorable,très gentille, douce et brute à la fois, câline, attendrissante, proche, gourmande mais aussi hyperactive, du mal à se concentrer, fugueuse (enfin elle suivait son nez), têtue, qui bouffait/volait tout ce que tu touchais...

----------


## Liolia

Oui Castiel est tout en contrastes. Autant il peut avoir des moments ou il est intenable et multiplie les bêtises avec insouciance, autant quand j'en peux plus et qu'il voit que je suis très en colère il est vraiment contrit et fait tout pour se faire pardonner. C'en est même drôle, car quand ça arrive il vient s'asseoir a mes pieds et me regarde avec sa petite tête de chien tout sage et tout compatissant.

Le fait de l'ignorer ne fonctionne pas, car quand il n'a pas mon attention il veut l'attention de Kingston et Mazda et les harcèles, je suis bien obligée d'intervenir.

Le fait d'être hyper vigilante et hyper intraitable a de bons effets, même si honnêtement ça n'est pas mon caractère. Je vais donc continuer sur cette lancée.

----------


## Liolia

Castiel est là depuis 1 an  :Smile:

----------


## POLKA67

C'est un grand bb encore... :Smile:

----------


## dogeorge

LIOLIA tu devrais te. Lancer dans la photographie animalière
T'es photos sont un régal !!!!

----------


## superdogs

Il est très très beau, Castiel le bienheureux ! 

Persévérance, parce qu'il va effectivement s'assagir avec le temps ; et quand il sera plus calme, tu regretteras presque ces moments, heures et jours d'énergie que tu auras dépensés pour lui...

J'ai eu une chienne comme lui, qui m'en a fait baver pendant pas loin de 3 ans.... elle est partie à presque 14 ans..et comme je regrettais de la voir vieillir..

----------


## Liolia

Et qui a du aller en urgence chez le veto car sa tête à commencé à gonfler? Castiel! Bon je vous rassure il va bien, il a eu une piqure de cortisone et a dégonflé, un oedeme du a une allergie d'après le veto. Mais c'est impressionnant  comme vous pouvez le voir:

----------


## nathalie2795

que le temps passe vite .....

- - - Mise à jour - - -

oh punaise j'avais pas vu le castiel gonflé la vache impressionnant il a pas su dire a quoi l'allergie le véto ? tu as du avoir bien peur !!!!

----------


## Liolia

Non il a pas su dire quoi, mais selon lui c'est léger car d'habitude les chiens qui font ce genre de réaction ont aussi des vomissements et des démangeaisons, alors que Castiel lui sautait dans tous les sens. En plus le veto après avoir examiné sa bouche et écouté son cœur lui donne des friandises pour voir si aucune gène à la mâchoire  :: , c'était la fête pour Castiel!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Mais alors cette tronche de boxeur !

----------


## nathalie2795

oui clairement tu as poste juste après mon premier message j'ai  halluciné quand j'ai vu le castiou 
il a pas eu une piqûre d'insecte ?

----------


## Liolia

ça peut être ça, mais en tout cas pas d'un animal de type guêpe car pas de dard, mais d'après le veto un chien peut aussi faire une reaction a une morsure d'insecte, à sa salive. Après il m'a aussi dit qu'il y a des chiens qui font ce genre de réaction au pollen, ça peut être un cas unique, comme ça peut lui arriver d'autres fois, à suivre. En tout cas c'est arrivé au jardin il a gonflé d'un coup, j'ai halluciné.

----------


## monloulou

Oh Castou le labrador   :: 
j'ai eu le coup il y a qq années , mon chien avait fait une allergie aux orties, il était gonflé comme Castiel sans autre symptôme. C'était un dimanche matin avant de partir à un anniversaire à 1h30 de route, du coup il était venu avec nous, bien en retard  :Smile:

----------


## Liolia

Ah des orties c'est possible.

----------


## Petit coussinet

Coucou Liolia ! 
Je suis ton post (tous tes posts dailleurs je suis trop fan de ta famille de poilus !) depuis le début, déjà 1 an cest fou ! 
Jadore tes chiens (tes chats aussi dailleurs hein !), ils sont trop beaux !  :: 
Quand jai lu tes messages concernant le caractère de Castiel ça ma immédiatement fait penser à une chaîne YouTube qui je pense pourrait énormément taider et téclairer sur ses comportements : cest Game of Dog.
Elle a fait une vidéo sur lapprentissage du calme (oui oui, être calme en intérieur sans chercher tout le temps quelque chose à faire cela sapprend ! Et dire non, stop, arrête napprend pas au chien pas au chien quoi faire et à force ça abime un peu la relation et cest dommage). Voici le lien : https://youtu.be/fSkzsbOlwEM
Et voici sa vidéo sur quoi faire quand son chien fait une bêtise (je mets entre guillemets hein parce que pour le chien ça ne veut rien dire) : 
https://youtu.be/j4WpIp5YTBs
Tout est en positif (donc respecte lintégrité mentale et physique du chien, son état émotionnel et bannit toute forme de violence psychologique comme physique, et lintimidation dans le but davoir une relation authentique, basée sur la confiance et le respect)  :: 

Peut être que Castiel a besoin de plus den ballade que Kingston et Mazda ? Si tu ne peux pas le lâcher, les longes de 20m cest très bien, même à faire traîner au sol. Ma chienne, si pour une raison x ou y je lai moins sortie dans la journée, elle sera beaucoup plus encline à faire nimporte quoi à lintérieur  ::  Parce que sinon, sortie 1-2h par jour, elle est très calme à lintérieur et je suis aussi entrain de lui apprendre à ne rien faire à lintérieur et je lai trouve beaucoup plus posée depuis (explication dans la vidéo!). Être envoyé à sa place est un faux calme, la preuve il se relève des que tu as le dos tourné !

Autre élément important: un chien, bien que très intelligent et sensible, na pas la capacité cognitive de faire exprès pour énerver son maître. Cest important à savoir, pour ne pas en vouloir à son chien de ne pas obéir (un chien qui nobéit pas nest pas têtu, soit il na pas compris soit il nest pas assez motivé! > cest à nous de changer notre façon de faire avec eux). :: 

Si toutes les notions que jai expliqué te parlent, je peux te conseiller un super groupe Facebook déducation en positif où on peut poser des questions de ce genre! 

Je me permets de técrire tout ca parce que je vois bien à travers tes écris sur le forum et tu es quelquun dintelligent et sensible. Souvent des conseils éronnés et vieux comme le moyen-âge (et qui sortent encore beaucoup trop de la bouche des vétos...) gâchent complètement les relations avec les chiens car on est obsédé par dominer, montrer qui est le chef, qui décide alors quune relation avec un chien devrait se baser sur la confiance et la coopération totale de lanimal. Léducation positive est là pour ça  :Smile:  Ça va faire des dizaines dannées que ça a été prouvé que la dominance inter-spécifique nexiste pas et que entre chiens elle est seulement circonstancielle et non pas un trait de caractère (je suis choquée de voir sur rescue certaines annonces où le chien est noté comme dominant... ça ne définit pas un chien!), enfin bref il est grand temps que ça change !  :: 

Jespère que tu ne men voudras pas pour ce long message  :: 

Mille mercis davoir sauvé tous ces animaux, elle est magnifique ta famille poilue, malgré les difficultés quelle chance on a de les avoir dans nos vies !  :: 

Ah et bon courage à toi et à Castiel pour ses yeux, pauvre chou  ::

----------


## superdogs

Pauvre Castiel... ça va mieux ce matin ?

----------


## Liolia

oui il a plus sa tête de Droopy  :Smile: 

Mais en fait je crois que lui ne s'est rendu compte de rien, le bienheureux.

----------


## superdogs

Même si ce n'était "qu'une allergie" il a quand même dû sentir qqchose... genre quand tu as un orgelet, ou une piqure de moustique sur la paupière, le coin de la bouche.. très gênant quand même... ::

----------


## Liolia

En tout cas je vous rassure il n'avait rien au yeux, c'est que ses babines étaient si lourdes qu'elles tiraient ses paupières inferieures vers le bas, et non pas de piqure ou de plaque. La piqure l'a fait dégonfler en quelques minutes.

----------


## Delphane

Eh bé...  :: 
Heureusement, qu'il n'avait rien de grave, parce que c'est tellement impressionnant qu'on peut vite commencer à flipper...

----------


## Liolia

oui c'était super impressionnant, en fait il jouait dans le jardin avec les autres puis d'un coup il passe devant moi et je me dis qu'est-ce qu'il a encore dans sa gueule? Et bien sûr il voulait pas me laisser regarder, puis il repasse, je me dis hein? je commence à le courser, et là d'un coup cette tête de chien botoxé? C'était vraiment flippant, ma peur c’était que l’intérieur de sa bouche gonfle aussi.

----------


## POLKA67

Heureusement que tu étais à la maison...

----------


## nathalie2795

contente de lire que le castiel ne resssemble plus a droopy 
c'est vrai que la j'aurai flippé aussi 
c'est pas plus mal qu'il ne se soit rendu compte de rien

----------


## Liolia

oui chez le veto quand il a eu des friandises pour voir si il n'avait pas de souci de mastication, le Castou sautait joyeusement pour lui faire des léchouilles et lui faisait des appels au jeu. C'est un phénomène celui là. On me disait ça plus jeune que j'étais un phénomène, je comprends maintenant  ::

----------


## phacélie

Le flip que ça a dû être, imaginer un oedème de Quincke  :: 

V'là c'que c'est, ces toutous qui hument les fleurs  :: 

(Au passage, une guêpe ne laisse pas son dard quand elle pique)

Bon anniversaireeeeu !  ::  (un poil en retard  :: )

----------


## Liolia

> Coucou Liolia ! 
> Je suis ton post (tous tes posts dailleurs je suis trop fan de ta famille de poilus !) depuis le début, déjà 1 an cest fou ! 
> Jadore tes chiens (tes chats aussi dailleurs hein !), ils sont trop beaux ! 
> Quand jai lu tes messages concernant le caractère de Castiel ça ma immédiatement fait penser à une chaîne YouTube qui je pense pourrait énormément taider et téclairer sur ses comportements : cest Game of Dog.
> Elle a fait une vidéo sur lapprentissage du calme (oui oui, être calme en intérieur sans chercher tout le temps quelque chose à faire cela sapprend ! Et dire non, stop, arrête napprend pas au chien pas au chien quoi faire et à force ça abime un peu la relation et cest dommage). Voici le lien : https://youtu.be/fSkzsbOlwEM
> Et voici sa vidéo sur quoi faire quand son chien fait une bêtise (je mets entre guillemets hein parce que pour le chien ça ne veut rien dire) : 
> https://youtu.be/j4WpIp5YTBs
> Tout est en positif (donc respecte lintégrité mentale et physique du chien, son état émotionnel et bannit toute forme de violence psychologique comme physique, et lintimidation dans le but davoir une relation authentique, basée sur la confiance et le respect) 
> 
> ...



Coucou petit coussinet et merci pour ton message et ton intérêt. J'ai regardé tes videos qui sont très bien mais le souci c'est que comme j'expliquais pour le moment l'éducation aux friandises avec Castiel c'est pas possible.

Castiel est plus promené que les deux autres. Et une fois qu'il a trouvé en lui la ressource de se poser, il s'endort profondément en général.

----------


## nathalie2795

Castiel est ce qu'on appelle la joie de vivre il est HEUREUX !!!! en toute circonstance je dirai même.............

----------


## Liolia

Oui comme tu dis  :Smile:  aujourd'hui il avait une pêche d'enfer











Et cette photo prise en plein sprint avec Kingston, nan mais regardez moi ces têtes!

----------


## nathalie2795

la cortisone booste bon Castiel en a pas besoin il est boosté naturellement ....

----------


## Liolia

oui oui j'ai vu aucune différence avec d'habitude moi  :: , et c'est aussi pour ça que je disais qu'il s'était rendu compte de rien, hier avec sa tête toute gonflée, c'était difficile de regarder dans sa gueule, il était tout joyeux a me sauter dessus, me léchouiller, prêt à jouer.

----------


## POLKA67

C'est incroyable comme tu arrives à capter les chiens en mouvement !

----------


## Liolia

J'ai un bon appareil, plusieurs objectifs, mais surtout, quand ils courent ou luttent, je vais me contenter de cadrer et je vais prendre des dizaines de photos. Comme ils bougent au final, sur 80 photos, j'en aurais 25 de propres, et sur les 25 j'en aurais 10 qui me plaisent.

----------


## Sydolice

Ah oui, la vraie pro ! Tu mitrailles puis tu ne gardes que les belles photos. Le résultat est qu'elles sont toutes une merveille pour les yeux et un régal de mimiques divers et variées.  :: 
Heureuse de revoir le petit Castiel de nouveau en forme.

----------


## Liolia

Castiel m'en a fait baver ces derniers jours. Quand il a gonflé il a  eu énormément d'attention de ma part durant 24h00. Je voulais être sûre  qu'il allait bien, et qu'il n'avait rien d'autre. Suite à ça mon  autorité à perdu toute crédibilité à ses yeux. Il n'a recommencé à  m'écouter qu'hier. Il est sacrément malin ce petit toutou.
Les photos du jour:

----------


## Sydolice

" C'est décidé et je ne changerai pas d'avis : je vais conserver ma tronche de bébé toute ma vie ! C'est bien pratique pour piquer les trucs de mes frères et pour faire fondre le coeur de ma maman, alors c'est décidé : je reste comme ça ! "
Signé : Castiel

----------


## Liolia

C'est vrai en plus  ::

----------


## Liolia

Il fait super chaud mais Castiel garde la pêche patauge dans la piscine pour se raffraichir et s'amuse avec Mazda puisque Kingston a trop chaud pour jouer.

----------


## monloulou

Castou la pile électrique les oreilles au vent   ::

----------


## Liolia

ça pour etre une pile électrique... c'en est une...  :Smile:

----------


## monloulou

de plus auto rechargeable  ::

----------


## superdogs

Chien-volant ....

----------


## Liolia

ouais mais il a pas la grâce d'une hirondelle, il doit encore s'entrainer.

----------


## nathalie2795

la joie de vivre de Castiel fait toujours plaisir a voir

----------


## Liolia

Castiel et les crêpes...

Castiel est trèèès gourmand, il voudrait gouter à tout. Tiens d'ailleurs cet aprem' je faisais de l'argile au jardin il a cru que je faisais un gâteau et a tenté de voler un morceau d'argile.

Mais les crêpes, alors ça c'est le truc qui rend Castiel fou. Je m'explique pas pourquoi, ce sont des crêpes végétales. Quand une assiette de crêpes est sur la table il est comme un fou, tourne et vire fais des pieds et des mains pour en avoir une, c'est bien pire que n'importe quel plat. Je finis toujours par en couper une en trois pour les chiens. Mais Castiel voudrait lécher l'assiette vide, ou les serviettes qui sentent la crêpe, il monte sur mes genoux et me fait des mines de calineur, de rondoudou, mais toujours l’œil sur l'assiette ou les serviettes ou les éventuelles miettes. Il adore les crêpes.

----------


## monloulou

::  Castou heureusement qu'il n'est pas adopté par une boulangerie 
Ceci dit il y a dans la crêpe végétale un ingrédient hypnotique que n'a pas la tarte aux pommes  ::   ::

----------


## Liolia

Ah oui chien d'un boulanger ou d'un pâtissier ça lui conviendrait en effet.

----------


## nathalie2795

excellent le bout d'argile celui la alors....
les crèpes ici aussi j'en ai un au garde à vous et il surveille la poêle de près il sait qu'il a la première que je rate en général et la dernière qui fait pas la poêle entière et la faut pas de chat je sais que cela tourne mal personne n'a le droit de l'approcher
je me l'explique pas non plus il fait cela qu'avec les crèpes.............

----------


## Liolia

Bah oui parce que monloulou me charriait avec la tarte aux pommes, mais les crêpes c'est vraiment un truc à part, il est comme un fou! Quand il réclame si je l'envoie à sa place il obéit vexé, mais pour les crêpes je peux l'envoyer 100 fois à sa place c'est vraiment plus fort que lui, il tourne autour de moi, on dirait que son envie le torture.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

dis donc nathalie2795 ton chien à du bol, 2 crêpes pour lui, ici c'est une pour 3  ::  Si Castiel sait ça il va venir s'installer chez toi!

----------


## monloulou

Ici aussi la première, la dernière et parfois qq petits bouts pour 2 chiens  :Smile:

----------


## phacélie

Peut-être que l'attrait spécial des crêpes vient du fait qu'elles seules essaient de s'échapper pendant la cuisson  ::

----------


## Liolia

ça aurait pu, mais je ne cuisine jamais devant lui, il est trop agité devant la bouffe, ce serait dangereux. Parce que se dire que les chiens aiment les crêpes parce qu'ils assistent a la préparation et la cuisson ça aurait du sens, mais pas ici, c'est pour ça que je comprends vraiment pas son amour fou des crêpes.

----------


## Liolia

Youhou le Castou qui se laisse pas abattre!

----------


## Liolia

> Ici aussi la première, la dernière et parfois qq petits bouts pour 2 chiens


Du coup vous m'avez complexée avec ma crêpe pour trois chiens, aujourd'hui ils en ont eu une chacun. Castiel l'a littéralement aspirée avec les yeux exorbités  ::

----------


## nathalie2795

mdr j'imagine la scène lui alors !!!!!

----------


## Liolia

tu sais je leur roule avant de leur donner, on aurait dit bugs bunny dévorant une carotte  ::

----------


## monloulou

::  j'imagine Castou
quel plaisir de voir nos chiens déguster autre chose (banale pour nous) que leurs gamelles , je me dis qu'il faut qu'ils en profitent  ::

----------


## Liolia

Oui, je me disais qu'une crêpe entière c'était beaucoup, enfin surtout sachant que je leur donne une alimentation sans céréale.

Mais ils se sont pas plaints  :: 

Ceci dit en ce moment Castiel cueille des prunes hein, fin aout ce sera les figues...

----------


## monloulou

Ch'est tellement bon  :: 
Castiel doit bien crotter avec tous les fruits qu'ils s'enfilent  ::  il y a aussi des pommiers ?

----------


## Liolia

non pas de pommier

----------


## Liolia

Cet aprem' j'ai posté ça dans OSEF, mais je vous le colle ici pour ses fans... Marrez vous...





> Castiel a ENCORE fugué, il a du faire un nouveau trou dans la cloture  que j'ai renforcé. Heureusement je m'en suis rendu compte tout de suite  vu que je garde toujours un oeil sur lui. Je pars à sa recherche pendant  un bon quart d'heure, puis je décide de retourner à la maison chercher  des biscuits pour l'attirer ( le bruit des biscuits  dans le bocal ),  mais pendant ce temps là il avait du repasser par la haie, car quand  j'arrive je trouve la porte de la cuisine ouverte ( il l'a ouverte ) et  Castiel qui a volé la poubelle et l'a tirée jusqu'à la panière de linge  sale ou il s'est installé pour la déguster. Je fais un grand OH! Et lui  qui sait qu'il n'a pas le droit, détale avec une de mes culottes du  panier...
> 
> Je le course et il passe sous la haie qui donne chez mon voisin ( cette  haie la aussi je n'arrive pas à la sécuriser complètement mais c'est  moins grave car mon voisin est rarement là et chez lui c'est clos de  murs ). Je l'appelle en vain en priant que mon voisin ne soit pas là. Je  finis a moitié à plat ventre devant la haie pour le voir, et lui me  fait des appels au jeu de l'autre côté avec son air mutin, toujours ma  culotte dans la gueule. Et puis gros coup de klaxon dans la rue  derrière, il lache la culotte et revient. 
> 
> 
> Je l'ai ramené à l'interieur, et ensuite j'ai été fabriquer une perche  avec un manche à balai et un fil de fer pour attraper ma culotte.
> 
> J'EN PEUX PLUS !
> 
> Je crève de chaud. Il va me tuer ce démon.

----------


## monloulou

::  sacré Castiel ! 
Le plus simple c'est de ne plus porter de culotte ni soutif  ::

----------


## nathalie2795

oui tout a fait c'est une très bonne idée en plus avec ce temps caniculaire !!!!!

----------


## Liolia

> sacré Castiel ! 
> Le plus simple c'est de ne plus porter de culotte ni soutif


Oui bah c'est ce qui finira par arriver, car Castiel a une prédilection pour mes culottes qu'il arrive a voler soit quand il passe devant la paniere près de la machine, soit quand je rentre le linge propre et que je tarde à le plier. Je les retrouve reduites en lambeaux, mâchées. Et toujours celles en dentelle, il s'attaque pas au coton. Quand aux soutifs il en a mâché trois depuis son arrivée.

----------


## nathalie2795

monsieur castiel est fetichiste le mien adore lécher les pieds !!! va pas me les user ça va toi par contre .....................

----------


## Liolia

Castou va bien, il grandit bien, je le trouve très beau. Je ne peux pas faire de photos car Castiel m'a pété le chargeur, je dois en commander un autre. Mais j'en ferais des que possible. 

Il mange bien, il mange de tout. Tous les fruits il adore, je lui donne des morceaux de pomme, de kiwi, en plus des prunes qu'il mange actuellement dans le jardin. Mais il mange aussi des souris que les chats tuent, et je n'arrive pas a l'en empêcher, il est toujours en quête d'un caca de chat dans le jardin, parce que tout le monde le sait, le caca de chat c'est le nutella du chien. Et même des escargots, ça pareil je n'arrive pas a lui faire passer cette habitude.

Il commence a vraiment bien écouter, et a vraiment communiquer avec moi ce qui me remplit de joie. Il adore les piafs c'est drôle, il les observe souvent et veut les attraper, l'autre fois il a fait un saut en hauteur pour essayer d'attraper une tourterelle. On a un couple de tourterelle qui niche sous le préau, et une fois j'en avais une posée pas loin de moi, du coup je roucoulais pour lui parler, Castiel a tout de suite capté. Mais il était tellement surexcité que je parle tourterelle qu'il m'a sauté dessus, la tourterelle en a profité pour s'envoler, et Castou l'a pas vu. Il a passé un très long moment dressé sur ses pattes arrières a scruter le toit du préau pour la retrouver, et depuis lorsqu'on est dehors des que je fais : "rou-rou" Castiel vient tout de suite sous le préau et se met debout pour voir les tourterelles, je trouve ça super drôle!

Avec les deux gros ça va, ils s'aiment tous, et Castiel s'amuse avec les deux. Comme on a eu tous ces problèmes de fugue, j'ai remarqué que Kingston et Mazda sont super aux aguets quand il s'approche des haies. Et parfois ils l'engueulent si il s'en approche trop. C'est marrant ils font comme dans les jeux de lutte, ils lui sautent dessus et le mordillent en grognant et le retournent. C'est juste plus brusque et dans les grognement on sent une autre intention, comme une engueulade amicale.

Il adore courir super vite, et que les autres le poursuivent, Mazda le suit volontiers, mais Kingston ça l’énerve, et ensuite quand il a fait plusieurs tours ventre à terre, elle se vexe, elle le prend en chasse. Et c'est trop drôle car si Castiel et Mazda sont plus élancés et légers, quand Kiki décide de se donner la peine de courir c'est impressionnant car elle est très musclée et les rattrape facilement.

Il adore les chats, c'est incroyable comme les chats sont pas rancuniers. Parce que plus jeune il les a embêtés. On voit vraiment qu'il a grandi au milieu d'une troupe de chat il est super à l'aise avec eux et eux pareil, il leur fait des câlins, des léchouilles, Sati lui toilette la tête, il joue avec Totoro, il font un peu de lutte, et des câlins, les chats se frottent contre lui.

Voilà, Castou va bien  :Smile:

----------


## nathalie2795

c'est super que tout le monde s'entends bien c'est une famille et chacun vieille et protège l'autre
c'est la que je dis moi bravo aux animaux
tentons de mettre des humains dans la même situation et voyons le résultat hein !!!! 
l'instinct de chasseur va lui rester ici moi le loustic je peux pas le lacher j'y ai renoncé il a du rappel si je suis plus intéressante à l'instant T si un gibier passe ou une mouette a la plage c'est mort (trois bons exemples pour lui un jour il a foncé sur un banc de mouettes puis est passé à un autre banc et la j'ai un point à l'horizon un peu plus de 3 bornes a le courser pour le récupérer, une autre fois en novembre il a foncé directement dans l'eau sur une mouette qui devait avoir un problème pour s'envoler donc il a fait des tours circulaires autour d'elle la idem rien a foutre de ma gueule hein !!! j'ai du me mettre en slip et en soutif rentrer dans l'eau et je peux te dire qu'a cette époque de l'année elle est plus que fraiche pour le choper et enfin le troisième ici avec un piaf cet idiot a voulu prendre l'exemple des chats il est monté dans le cyprés et s'est coincé on a du découper des branches pour le sortir de cette situation) donc je te dis pour courage avec castiel pour ses instincts de chasse et le rappel soit prudente quand tu vas a l'extérieur il peut se perdre se faire percuter par une auto

----------


## Liolia

je fais super gaffe oui, car il essaye de grimper aux arbres justement  :: , et quand Batman est dans un arbre, il s’énerve car il n'arrive pas à le suivre.

En fait je pense que Castiel se croit à moitié chat, le soir je mets des plaids sur la table à manger du salon, les chats aiment s'y reposer, le nombre de fois ou je retrouve Castiel couché sur la table avec eux, et le pauvre il comprend pas que je lui dise qu'il n'a pas le droit de monter sur la table.

----------


## Liolia

Quand je dis qu'il commence a moitié à obéir, pour bien que la maison soit fraiche je laisse tout ouvert et il y a deux portes qui donnent dans le jardin, celle du jardin d'hiver et celle de la cuisine, j'ai bloqué la porte du salon qui donne dans la cuisine avec une table basse posée sur la tranche et la porte du jardin d'hiver pareil, alors on est d'accord c'est surtout une barrière psychologique et je garde un oeil sur mon fugueur. Sauf tout a l'heure ou j'étais absorbée dans mes comptes, j'ai paniqué mais il était dans la cuisine, il me regardait tout content l'air de dire: j'ai pas fugué! je suis resté a renifler la cuisine d'abord! T'as juste dit pas dehors hein!

----------


## Liolia

Ce soir je suis super contente, Castiel partait sur une piste vers la haie ou il cherche toujours a fuguer et quand je l'ai appelé il s'est arrêté net et est revenu. Il a droit à de grosses félicitations. Faut dire il y a eu plusieurs fugues ou il partait vers cette haie, je lui courais après en l'appelant et il fuguait sous mes yeux en me lançant un dernier regard avant de passer sous la cloture, genre: A plus ma poule! Je sais pas ce qui se passe dans sa petite tête ces derniers temps mais je suis vraiment contente, je lui fait plein de gagatisations, et je le serre dans mes bras, je lui fait plein de bisous. Il est trop fier, il reste dans mes bras et regarde les autres, l'air de dire: zavez vu un peu, je suis trop parfait!

Bon ça les énerves les autres, mais ils ne lui en tiennent pas rigueur. Je voudrais trop pouvoir vous le filmer quand il part dans ses courses effrénées, il commence à courir hyper saccadé en cabriolant un peu pour inviter les autres à lattraper et ensuite il va tellement vite, c'est impressionnant sa vitesse, il saute par dessus les obstacles ont dirait qu'il vole, et ça énerve Kingston, elle anticipe ou il va pour lui barrer la route, et parfois il saute par dessus Kiki  ::

----------


## nathalie2795

oui cela doit pas être triste on rate souvent les bons moments ou on voudrait les prendre en pleine action

----------


## Liolia

J'ai déjà essayé il court trop vite j'arrive pas a le suivre!

----------


## Naloune

Tu as des loulous qui carburent mieux à la flatterie qu'à la récompense alimentaire. C'est top parceque les bisous, tu les as toujours sur toi et perso, je trouve qu'il n'y a rien de tel dans la relation qu'un chien qui est fier de lui de "travailler" avec son maître (j'aime pas le terme mais bon... ) Il est malin ton Castiel, ça se sent, et puis ça sent aussi que tu laisses à tes chiens la possibilité d'exploiter ce potentiel là. Je surkiffe ce genre de chouchou, ils sont trop passionnants (mais fatiguent les nerfs!)

----------


## Liolia

> Tu as des loulous qui carburent mieux à la flatterie qu'à la récompense alimentaire. C'est top parceque les bisous, tu les as toujours sur toi et perso, je trouve qu'il n'y a rien de tel dans la relation qu'un chien qui est fier de lui de "travailler" avec son maître (j'aime pas le terme mais bon... ) Il est malin ton Castiel, ça se sent, et puis ça sent aussi que tu laisses à tes chiens la possibilité d'exploiter ce potentiel là. Je surkiffe ce genre de chouchou, ils sont trop passionnants (mais fatiguent les nerfs!)


En fait avec Kingston que j'ai adopté a 1 an je faisais les recompenses aux friandises, elle est super gourmande Kingston, et super intelligente c'est la seule de mes chiens qui execute des ordres type rouler sur le dos, ou tape m'en 5.

Mazda tu l'achètes pas une seconde avec de la bouffe, je crois que c'est depuis que chiot  je l'ai laissé seul avec un kong plein de friandises qu'il a jamais touché.

Castiel les friandises pour travailler, c'est contre productif, il ne voit que la friandise et ne se concentre pas sur moi, mais je ne regrette pas d'avoir patienté car maintenant qu'il arrive mieux a se concentrer c'est un plaisir.

----------


## Naloune

Hahaha je vois tellement ! Billie est comme ça, à partir du moment où elle capte les bonbons, elle devient neuneu et me fait le "roule" en permanence avec sa tête de merlan fris là, elle sait que ça me fait marrer en plus, donc on perd le fil toutes les deux. Du coup Mazda c'est quoi son petit péché mignon?

----------


## Liolia

Mazda c'est moi son péché mignon, Mazda c'est le cliché de chien fidèle, dans ma vie de tous les jours Mazda c'est mon chevalier servant. Aucun de mes chiens ne m'obéit comme Mazda, aucun n'est attentif à moi comme lui.

Le plus souvent quand je suis assise sur une chaise il est assis à côté de moi, tu sais ça me fait toujours penser a ces tableaux anciens ou tu vois un homme genre duc ou baron assis sur un fauteuil avec un chien a ses côtés!  :: 

Mazda anticipe mes demandes, et encore plus fort quand Castiel n'obéit pas, ça énerve tellement Mazda qu'il obéit à sa place! Par exemple quand le soir ils doivent tous rester dans leurs panières et que Castiel a envie de faire le con avec les chats, que je lui dit plusieurs fois " a ta place Castiel", bah au bout d'un moment Mazda change de panière pour me faire plaisir. Sinon Mazda sa baballe c'est sacré, c'est sa precieuse mais ça n'a pas d'influence sur la façon dont il m'écoute!

Sinon Kingston elle me fait un truc un peu comme la tienne, quand ils sont dans le jardin et que je sors avec une boite de friandises, elle arrive ventre a terre mais sur le chemin pour arriver a moi elle s'arrête et m'enchaine tous les ordres qu'elle connait, assis-couché-roulade, etc ... ::

----------


## mamandeuna

J'ai relevé que Castiel voulait monter dans les arbres... si il miaule comme mon chien, il a peut-être des gênes de Royal bourbon. S'il te gobe des mouches en vol, ça ne fera que confirmer mon opinion... ::

----------


## superdogs

> *Mazda c'est moi son péché mignon, Mazda c'est le cliché de chien fidèle, dans ma vie de tous les jours Mazda c'est mon chevalier servant. Aucun de mes chiens ne m'obéit comme Mazda, aucun n'est attentif à moi comme lui.
> 
> Le plus souvent quand je suis assise sur une chaise il est assis à côté de moi, tu sais ça me fait toujours penser a ces tableaux anciens ou tu vois un homme genre duc ou baron assis sur un fauteuil avec un chien a ses côtés! 
> 
> Mazda anticipe mes demandes, et encore plus fort quand Castiel n'obéit pas, ça énerve tellement Mazda qu'il obéit à sa place! Par exemple quand le soir ils doivent tous rester dans leurs panières et que Castiel a envie de faire le con avec les chats, que je lui dit plusieurs fois " a ta place Castiel", bah au bout d'un moment Mazda change de panière pour me faire plaisir.* Sinon Mazda sa baballe c'est sacré, c'est sa precieuse mais ça n'a pas d'influence sur la façon dont il m'écoute!
> 
> Sinon Kingston elle me fait un truc un peu comme la tienne, quand ils sont dans le jardin et que je sors avec une boite de friandises, elle arrive ventre a terre mais sur le chemin pour arriver a moi elle s'arrête et m'enchaine tous les ordres qu'elle connait, assis-couché-roulade, etc ...



ça, c'est mon Gringo ! en tous points !

----------


## Liolia

Alors t'es chanceuse  :Smile:

----------


## Liolia

Castou toujours bon pied bon oeil et toujours collé a Kingston!

----------


## Petit coussinet

Qu’est ce qu’ils sont beaux tes chiens Liolia ! Je suis vraiment trop fan de ta famille de poilus  :: 

C’est quel croisement déjà Kingston et Mazda ? Ils pèsent combien ?

----------


## Liolia

Kingston pèse 33 kilos, elle est croisée rott/labrador. Mazda lui pese 28 kilos et sa mère était d'apparence malinois et son père labrador.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et  sinon petit coussinet moi aussi je les trouve trop beaux mes loulous  ::

----------


## phacélie

Cet air de fatigue bienheureuse qu'il a le Castou sur la dernière photo  :Big Grin:

----------


## Liolia

Castou va très bien, il devient de plus en plus sage, je vous met quelques photos du loustic.

----------


## nathalie2795

Castiel est la joie de vivre incarnée celui la
la deuxième photo est impressionnante

----------


## superdogs

"J'srai le 1er, j'srai le 1er, oui oui ouii, j'srai le preeeemieerrr !!!" il m'éclate ce Castiel  ::   ::

----------


## Liolia

c'est ça, il adore courir et que les autres le poursuivent, il va a une vitesse incroyable, fait des sauts incroyables que je n'ai pas encore réussi à photographier.

----------


## Liolia

Castiel va bien et est de plus en plus chouette niveau obéissance. Il est très attaché à moi, il me suit partout, m'attend derrière les portes quand je ne suis pas dans la même pièce que lui, veut voir tout ce que je fais. Hier j'ai lessivé les murs de ma chambre avec Castiel collé à ma jambe. C'était du soutien moral. Les deux autres pionçaient sur le canapé du salon, mais lui voulait savoir ce que je faisais.
Il s'entend toujours super bien avec Kingston et les chats. Avec Mazda c'est marrant car on a vraiment l'impression de voir deux frères qui s'aiment mais en rivalité, qui court le plus vite, qui est le plus félicité, qui reste près de l'humaine, ils sont vraiment marrant, ils se chahutent et parfois Mazda l'engueule en le retournant et en grognant, mais il n'y a jamais une once d'agressivité, il est toujours bienveillant avec Castiel. Et Mazda le reprend juste quand il est pénible avec moi.

Bref Castiel va bien, il est têtu, obstiné, il est théâtral, il est drôle, il est super attentif maintenant a mes gestes et mes mots, et il comprend bien les choses. Cet aprem' j'ai cru le voir ramasser une souris morte, je lui court plus après pour lui faire lacher, car je perd toujours à ce jeu là. Alors je lui fais des grands, aaaaaah, beueueurk, t'es dégueueueu, beueueurk...laisse c'est dégueu. Il me regardait interrogateur, et il a fini par venir devant moi et lâcher ce qu'il avait dans la gueule, c'était un morceau d'os. Puis il m'a regardé l'air de dire: tu vois bien que c'est pas une souris. Ça m'a fait rire, il sait que ce que je trouve dégueu c'est les souris mortes, même si il ne les laches jamais.

Voilà, Castou va bien, il est merveilleux.

----------


## Belgo78

Et si tu prends un morceau de tarte aux pommes et que tu lui lances quand il s'occupe d'une souris?

----------


## Liolia

::

----------


## dogeorge

Suis fan ::

----------


## nathalie2795

c'est marrant son bout de queue il a un plumeau au bout ? j'avais jamais fait attention

----------


## manoe

Je me répète mais ce post respire le pur bonheur !!

----------


## monloulou

::  Liola tu me fais mortderire, Castou a dû courir au ralenti pour que le poursuivre mais tu n'y arriveras pas, il a du lévrier dans ses gênes  :: 
A part ça il est super beau, bien foutu avec du muscle là où il faut, il est arrivé dans ta vie au bon moment cet amour  ::

----------


## Liolia

Bah c'est un des trucs préférés de Castiel d'être poursuivi. Il adore qu'on le course. Et pareil pour la balle. Il court avec Mazda derrière la balle, lui il en a une dans la gueule, jamais il ne me la donne pour que je la lui lance, mais il adore que j'essaie de lui prendre. D'ailleurs si je le fais pas il me tourne autour avec des airs tentateurs. 
Des que je commence à jouer à la balle avec Mazda il faut que Castiel ait déjà une balle, sans quoi il vole celle de Mazda et ne la lui rend plus. Alors quand c'est l'heure de la balle les deux gars sont survoltés, mais si Castiel s'arrête pour faire pipi, ou renifler un truc et pose sa balle puis l'oublie, ensuite il vole celle de Mazda et court comme un dingue partout pour l'empêcher de la reprendre. Mazda le course en geignant et en pestant, mais Castiel est plus leger que lui, donc plus rapide pour se tourner d'un coup et repartir dans un autre sens. On voit clairement que ça l'éclate de faire tourner Mazda en bourrique. Et quand Castiel n'en peut plus de courir et qu'il sent que Mazda va le choper et reprendre la balle, il se glisse sous la voiture avec la balle et le nargue, parce que Mazda est trop gros pour s'y glisser.

Alors quand je dis que Mazda est cool avec lui, jamais il ne s'est mis en colère, ou ne l'a mordu pour la balle, alors qu'il adore la balle, non il chouine désespéré, d'autant qu'il a bien compris que je suis aussi incapable que lui de récupérer cette foutue balle.

----------


## mamandeuna

Des nouvelles de notre beau Castiel ?

----------


## Sydolice

Des nouvelles et ... des photos !!!!

----------


## manoe

+ 1  ::

----------


## manoe

Ouh ouh Liolia, tout va bien ? Je m'inquiète de ton silence

----------


## monloulou

::  Liola tout va bien ?  ::

----------


## dogeorge

+1

----------


## Sydolice

Alors Liolia, tu nous reviens ?

----------


## mamandeuna

Dernier message de Liolia sur Rescue le 20 septembre, dit le commissaire mmdeuna  ::

----------


## del28

elle va bien, elle reviendra sous peu

----------


## Sydolice

Toujours pas de nouvelles de Liolia ... ni de Castiel ?

----------


## mamandeuna

Sydolice a du adopter un nouveau compagnon.... ::

----------


## Sydolice

Si j'adoptais, ce serait un bébé chat noir et blanc ...  ::

----------


## mamandeuna

Moi il me reste encore douze ans au moins avant que je puisse adopter de nouveau. Je pratique l'adoption successive.  ::

----------


## Sydolice

Tu veux dire que tu ne prends qu'un animal à la fois ? Ou un seul chien et un seul chat ?

----------


## manoe

Tu sais sydolice, je peux comprendre mamandeuna. Les impératifs de vie personnels ne permettent pas toujours d'avoir plusieurs animaux à la fois.
Ooops, je crois que l'on squatte le post de Castiel. J'espère que Liolia ne nous en voudra pas. Quel dommage en tous cas qu'elle ait subitement abandonné le forum, j'aimais tant lire les aventures de sa tribu qu'elle savait raconter avec toujours bcp d'humour...  ::

----------


## Sydolice

On désquattera son post lorsque Liolia reviendra.  :Smile: 
Je comprends le choix de l'animal unique ! 
Parfois, on a un " animal unique " au milieu des autres ...  ::

----------


## Liolia

Ils sont déjà tous à hiberner ici



J'essaie de mettre un peu d'ambiance...






Mais pas moyen de sortir les gros de leur fauteuil



J'attends le printemps

----------


## manoe

Très sincèrement heureuse de lire des nouvelles de ta belle tribu Liolia  :: 
Castiel toujours aussi craquant...  ::

----------


## nathalie2795

ca fait plaisir de voir le castiou il grandit au fur et a mesure

----------


## lili2000

Il a bien grandi en effet  ::

----------


## Sydolice

Coucou Liolia ! Très heureuse de te revoir ...
Dis donc, c'est drôlement beau chez toi. Et méga propre ! 
Castiel a toujours sa tronche de  " petit qui a décidé qu'il resterait le bébé de la famille. "  ::  J'adore son expression coquine et gentille en même temps. 
Bon retour parmi nous Liolia !

----------


## monloulou

Rho Castou avec ses yeux d'amour, quel magnifique jeune homme  ::  petit coquin va !

----------


## Liolia

:Smile:

----------


## monloulou

::   ::  excellent les toutous ! euh Castou il est bébé dans sa tête, il sait pas qu'il a triplé de taille au grand plaisir des parents adoptifs 
j'adore  ::

----------


## Liolia

il y a un autre fauteuil, mais les deux gars veulent être collés à kingston  :Smile:

----------


## Sydolice

Ils sont vraiment très attendrissants ! 
Une vraie famille heureuse.

----------


## phacélie

Hmmm, un beau gros bonbon regliss & mint !  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## monloulou

Ils se réchauffent et reprennent des forces pour faire les fous au premier rayon de soleil  :Smile:

----------


## Liolia

on revenait de balade quand j'ai pris la photo, ils étaient crevés  :Smile:

----------


## manoe

Oh le gros tas de chiens !!  :: 
On lit tellement de tristesse dans leurs yeux... De la pure maltraitance animale  ::

----------


## Liolia

une petite photo de mes inséparables  ::

----------


## nathalie2795

elle est trop belle cette photo

----------


## del28

il est vraiment beau ce ptit con de castiel qd même 
(j'adore les amitiés chats/chien. et la photo des trois sur le canapé, trop choupi. juste que finalement la pauvre kingston n'a jamais la paix. à moins qu'elle aime les avoir collés à elle)

----------


## Liolia

Kingston en a marre parfois. Elle commence tout juste a envoyer bouler Castiel quand il abuse, car Mazda est beaucoup plus respectueux de son espace vital.

C'est pareil, Totoro adore Castiel comme on peut le voir sur la photo, mais Castiel n'arrive pas a être raisonnable, si il pouvait ( il ne peut plus tout a été réorganisé avec des barrières de sécurité partout et une pièce pour la nuit pour les chiens ) il lechouillerait Totoro durant des heures, en le calant de force entre ses pattes.

La maisonnée est bien plus apaisée depuis que la nuit Castiel ne peut plus faire tout ce qu'il veut dans la maison , et que les chats ont ma chambre protégée par la barrière la journée. Et moi je redors du sommeil du juste, parce que je dormais plus beaucoup a toujours surveiller ce qu'il faisait.

----------


## Liolia

J'avais eu la flemme de trier les photos du jour, mais suite à vos messages et aussi parce que c'est pas juste une photo en passant, y a vraiment un bel amour entre ces deux là:

----------


## monloulou

Ils sont juste adorables  ::  et ils ont le même dessin sur le pif  :Smile:  
En tout suis contente que tu reviennes nous montrer de zolies photos de tes amours  ::

----------


## Liolia

Je venais plus parce que j'étais super triste de la disparition de Batman, et aussi pour d'autres deuils d'humain que j'arrive pas à digérer, du coup j'étais vraiment de très mauvais poil alors avant de m'embrouiller avec des gens pour rien, j'ai préféré faire une pause jusqu'a ce que mon humeur revienne au beau fixe.

----------


## dogeorge

J'espère. Pour toi que ça va aller mieux et que ton Batman va rentrer à la maison
Plein de courage à toi

----------


## Liolia

Je te remercie Dogeorge, je vais mieux.

----------


## manoe

Welcome back Liolia  :: 
Je ne savais pas pour Batman, désolée...

----------


## Liolia

Oui manoe, j'en ai parlé seulement aujourd'hui sur le post de mes chats. Je garde l'espoir qu'il revienne.

----------


## Sydolice

Ton chat est superbe ! Il a une expression magnifique. Ce sont des photos qui font rêver ...

----------


## Liolia

Ah Sydolice je trouve tous mes chats très beaux, mais Totoro c'est vrai j'ai un truc spécial avec lui, je l'ai eu il avait 4 mois, complètement sauvage, né dans les bois, c'est mon chamoureux lui!

----------


## Belgo78

Génial les nouvelles et de revoir Liola par ici  ::

----------


## lili2000

Superbes photos Liola  :: 
Pour Batman, je te souhaite de le retrouver rapidement  :: 
Si ça peut te donner de l'espoir, la clinique véto ou je vais avait perdu un de ses chats depuis 3mois et il vient d'être retrouvé  :: 
Bon courage

----------


## mamandeuna

Il est toujours aussi dynamique le Castiel !  ::

----------


## Liolia

Oui toujours la pêche et toujours un appétit d'ogre. Ce matin c'était pâtée rocco avec graine de couscous, le repas favori de Castiel, je ne m'explique pas pourquoi il adore la semoule, ça le met en joie.

----------


## monloulou

Miam la semoule, quand y en a plus y a encore  ::  les miens aussi aiment bien ça change du riz/pâtes.

----------


## Liolia

Laisse moi monter sur ton fauteuil!



Oui laisse nous monter sur ton fauteuil!

----------


## Sydolice

::  Oh les tronches de mignons ... !!!  ::

----------


## nathalie2795

ah mais quelle bande de bandits tu as la !!!!!

----------


## phacélie

Si tu ne les as pas laisser monter, je ne sais pas comment tu fais pour ne pas craquer devant ces bouilles implorantes  ::

----------


## Liolia

je craque plus depuis que Castiel à fait des trous dans mon canapé que je cache comme je peux avec des plaids et des jetés. Et le souci c'est qu'ils ne connaissent pas l'exception, si je cède une fois, alors ils voudront y être constamment. 
Ils ont leurs fauteuils, et on fait de grosses séances de câlins sur les tapis. J'ai du tout revoir par rapport à la déclaration des droits des chiens dans cette maison depuis Castiel.

Auparavant ils avaient accès à toutes les pièces et dormaient avec moi. Mais Castiel à sur abusé de toute cette liberté et a rendu ma vie et la vie des chats impossible. Et il engrainait Kingston qui malgré son éducation acquise a un fond rebelle. Maintenant chaque entrée de pièce est protégée par une barrière de sécurité, ils ont leur "chambre" protégée par une barrière haute, dans laquelle ils restent entre minuit et 6h00. Et ils ont leurs fauteuils. Tout le monde respire et Castiel s'en porte mieux, plus le temps passe et plus j'apprends qu'il a besoin de limites qu'il ne peut pas franchir pour se sentir bien. Les règles à la maison ont rebondi positivement sur son comportement à l'extérieur.

J'ai été beaucoup conseillée par nathalie2795 en privé et ça m'a beaucoup aidé, elle a une grosse expérience dans la rééducation des chiens difficiles et dans le cas de Castiel qui n'est pas difficile, mais obstiné, ses recommandations ont été très utiles, pour justement qu'il ne devienne pas un chien difficile.

----------


## nathalie2795

Merci Liolia je suis contente que tt se passe pour le mieux maintenant pour  toute la maisonnée

----------


## Belgo78

Ah je pensais que c'était eux qui avait installé les barrière pour éviter les mauvaises blagues de leur Moman  ::

----------


## mamandeuna

Liolia, tu as compris que c'était toi qui habitait chez Castiel alors... ::

----------


## phacélie

Oui, j'avais cru comprendre qu'il y avait eu des changements, tant mieux si ça améliore les choses mais ça ne doit pas être si simple de s'y faire, surtout pour les anciens, si ?

----------


## Liolia

En fait justement, hier j'ai pris Mazda avec moi la nuit car je le trouvais un peu stressé. Jusqu'ici ils n'ont pas manifesté de mécontentement. Kingston adore son clic clac alors elle le suit ou qu'il soit. Castiel suit Kingston. Mazda ça me chagrine un peu, bien qu'il n'ait rien manifesté du tout, il n'a pas fait de léchage compulsif par exemple, il est tellement sage que je trouve injuste de le priver de chambre. Je verrais bien comment gérer tout ça au fur et a mesure. J'avoue que ça me manque de dormir avec eux, mais bon je ne dormais plus alors... 

Pour Castiel le meilleur endroit ou dormir c'est collé à Kingston...

----------


## Sydolice

Avec ma famille canine précédente, Utopia, Urfée, Candille et celui ou celle en FALD, tout le monde n'était pas forcément logé à la même enseigne. Ainsi, Utopia a toujours dormis avec moi. Urfée avait le droit de rester sur le lit toute la nuit ou non, selon ce qu'elle désirait. Mais Candille, qui mordait les autres, y compris mes chats, si elle n'était pas la seule sur le lit, n'avait pas le droit d'y monter la nuit. Les FALD étaient souvent peu habitués au lit, donc ils y montaient peu. Enfin, cela dépendait de ceux que j'accueillais. Paméla n'y montait pas non plus parce qu'elle avait le coup de dent facile et que mon lit n'est que pour les bisounours ...
Mais en aucun cas, je n'aurais privé Utopia et Urfée de dormir avec moi et moi de profiter d'elles uniquement parce que Candille et Paméla se comportaient de façon dysfonctionnel. 

On pourrait écrire un livre sur nos familles nombreuses animales.

----------


## Liolia

Oui je me rend compte que bien souvent je prends de mauvaises décisions parce que je ne veux pas donner l'impression à l'un qu'il est moins aimé que l'autre. Notamment Mazda la première année de sa vie avec nous, je lui faisais peu de câlins car je craignais de faire du chagrin à Kingston. Mazda est un amour, dormir avec lui c'est très agréable il fait tout pour me laisser mon confort et ne pas me gêner, et avec les chats il est très respectueux. Hier soir il était tellement content de rejoindre mon lit, il s'est blotti contre moi, la tête dans mon cou, tout fébrile.

Castiel n'a pas trop aimé que Mazda puisse venir dormir avec moi, il a fait quelques gémissements, ensuite il s'est couché avec Kingston.

----------


## del28

moi je trouve ça normal de le privilégier un peu s'il est sage.
lui tu le privilégies pour dormir mais dans tes journées tu privilégies aussi castiel et kingston d'une autre manière je suis sure.
Mimi a mis longtemps avant d'avoir le droit de monter sur mon lit. c'était le ptit privilège de liza et puis c'est tout. bon, il dormait à côté de mon lit dans son dodo mais les tiens sont deux, c'est pas pareil à deux

----------


## Belgo78

Avec 3 c'est pas facile de donner autant à chacun, on a que 2 mains, les canapés, lits, ... avec 3 c'est ingérable. 

Chez nous dans la maison Doïna est parfois un peu à l'écart mais elle aime bien parce que quand on la câline c'est que pour elle et en promenade elle est plus proche de nous que les deux autres. 

Après ça empêche pas les 3 de s'éclater entre elles donc je pense qu'elles n'y font pas trop attention.

Bref c'est un équilibre à trouver je crois  ::

----------


## Liolia

oui au lieu de toujours me dire, si je fais ça, ils vont penser quoi? ou si je décide ceci, l'autre va peut-être souffrir, je devrais définitivement écouter ce qui me semble d'abord être de bon sens. Heureusement que j'ai eu qu'un enfant, parce que si j'en avais eu plusieurs, ma vie aurait été une torture à me poser sans cesse des questions.

----------


## monloulou

Comme tu dis Liolia, fais ce qui te semble agréable pour tout le monde puisqu'il ne s'agit que la nuit, Castiel n'est pas isolé il finira par assimiler qu'à l'heure du dodo ce sera cette habitude là. Après tout c'est toi la chef de meute tu as le droit de bien dormir pour bien s'occuper d'eux la journée  ::

----------


## Sydolice

En fait je me pose toujours les mêmes questions que toi Liolia ! " Que pense l'autre quand je câline celle-là ? "

Quand je vivais avec Doerfli et Gélice, Gélice était l'amour de ma vie ! ( Elle l'est toujours, n'est-ce pas Gélice ? ) Mais Doerfli m'a facilité les choses parce qu'elle n'aimait pas être traitée en petit bébé. Elle aimait se montrer mon égale. C'était une chienne méga intelligente qui a été vice championne de France, puis championne de France d'un truc que seule elle pouvait faire : le cavage. C'est une des seules discipline où le chien fait tout puisque son maître ignore où sont cachées les truffes. Elle a sauvé l'immeuble en prévenant d'un incendie et a été élue meilleure chien de l'année par la fondation 30 millions d'amis. Sa vie, c'était de faire des exploits !
Donc notre équilibre était bon.

Avec Utopia, Urfée et Candille j'ai BEAUCOUP culpabilisé parce que je vivais à cette époque avec le deuxième amour de ma vie : mon chat adoré Epidaure ! Parfois même, je m'enfermais avec lui dans la salle de bain ou la chambre pour les câlins parce que je ne voulais pas que les autres nous voient ...
Puis sa soeur Athina a pris sa place dans mon coeur ... 
Mais Utopia et Urfée étaient deux chiennes qui n'aimaient pas le contact physique. Et Candille embêtait les autres si je la câlinais elle. Elle les mordait en fait. 
Néanmoins, j'ai vraiment culpabilisé d'aimer autant Epidaure devant toutes les autres. Mais je ne pouvait réfréner cet amour.

Urfée et Odalie, ça a été l'idéal, parce que Urfée n'aimait vraiment pas que je la touche. Elle se raidissait et attendait que ça passe.
Mais Odalie est le troisième amour de ma vie ! Il me suffit de penser à elle ou de la regarder pour avoir des sanglots d'émotion dans la gorge. Et je ressens toujours le besoin de sentir son petit corps sous mes mains ... Je la touche, je l'embrasse, je la câline, je la prends sur moi etc ... Je me nourris totalement de cet amour pour elle.
Le hic, c'est Clara, qui a nettement choisi l'option du " moi, moi, moi aussi ! ". 
Et c'est là que la culpabilité entre de nouveau en jeu. Comme avec Epidaure. Parce que, même si je me mets un point d'honneur à partager équitablement mes attentions entre les deux ... je sais que nous savons toutes les trois que mon amour pour Odalie est inconditionnel. C'est ainsi. C'est comme un sentiment amoureux. Le même que pour Gélice et Epidaure. 

Quand on en a beaucoup à aimer, on ne peut que faire de son mieux. Mais il y a une chose dont je suis persuadée : 
IL NE VIENNENT PAS A NOS CÔTES PAR HASARD ! 
Je pense que sur un plan supérieur, nous choisissons nos rencontres de vie. Et que la force de l'amour vient de ce que nous avons à partager avec l'un ou l'autre.

----------


## Liolia

Hier soir Mazda a de nouveau rejoint ma chambre après la dernière sortie pipi. Castiel a fait plus de cirque que la veille, mais il a fini par se calmer. J'ai le sentiment que mes chiens se prennent pour une seule et même entité, le plus souvent si je donne un ordre à l'un d'eux les trois réagissent.

----------


## Liolia

Je crois pas en avoir déjà parlé, mais la voix de Castiel... :: 

Il a un aboiement de roquet, il grogne comme une trompette et gémit comme un sifflet. Le chien homme orchestre  ::

----------


## Liolia

Les maitres de la mignonitude:

----------


## charlotte2310

Maintenant que tu l’as dit il faut qu’on entende ça  ::

----------


## Petit coussinet

Il ny a aucun problème à avoir des règles différentes pour chaque chien... chacun est unique, avec des comportements différents et des envies différentes ! Tant que ça te convient, ça convient aux animaux et que tu sens que ça fais du bien à tout le monde, cest parfait.
Parfois cest même une nécessité quand on a des chiens de gabarits opposés, par exemple pour les jeux et les dodos. 

Il a de la chance Castiel de ne pas dormir seul mais avec sa pote Kingston quand même  :Smile: 

Les barrières aux portes cest top je trouve quand on a beaucoup danimaux, ca permet de séparer, de créer des lieux sécurisés, de gérer sans contrainte par la parole, sans nous épuiser. La barrière est là, point  :Stick Out Tongue:  Ça permet aussi à Castiel de ne pas se renforcer dans des comportements indésirables pour toi. 

Jespere que toute ta petite famille va bien, je dois avouer que jy suis très attachée  :: 

Jai hâte de voir ce que ca va être de vivre avec deux chiens, jai rencontré un chien que je vais essayer de prendre en FA, il est magnifique et adorable. Pas sure que je le laisses partir un jour ceci dit  ::  On verra bien !


Mes parents ont eu 4 enfants, je crois quils ont passé leur vie à essayer dêtre équitable  ::  Je les admire franchement, moi je pense marrêter aux chiens  ::  Mais je me vois bien avec une petite troupe, je vais vivre leur vie version chien haha.

----------


## Liolia

je suis sûre que ce chien va beaucoup t'apporter ainsi qu'a ta louloute petit coussinet. Pour mes trois je ne suis pas certaine de continuer à les laisser dormir dans leur pièce, je trouve ça triste et Castiel n'accepte pas très bien que Mazda dorme avec moi, il geint ( siffle ), alors qu'il ne disait rien quand les trois étaient tous dans la chambre. Je vais reflechir serieusement à tout ça, mais je suis lente.

----------


## Belgo78

P-e si ils vont dans la chambre et toi dans le canapé  ::  

Franchement c'est toi qui voit, nous elles dorment dans le salon et ça les dérange pas plus que ça, quand je m'endors dans le canapé j'ai même l'impression que ça les embête plus que ça ne leur fait plaisir.

Je pense qu'avec un peu de temps ils devraient s'y faire ...

----------


## Petit coussinet

Oui je pense aussi  :Smile: 

Comme je te comprends, jaime dormir avec mes loulous dans ma chambre ! Après Aska est très respectueuse, dailleurs elle vient le soir, le matin mais dort la nuit dans son panier ou sur le tapis, alors que je ne lui ai jamais rien appris. Faut dire quelle a un panier à mémoire de forme en même temps  :: 
Sinon mettre un système de barrière autour du lit, ou quelque chose comme ça? Mais ca demande de laménagement (sur Pinterest il y a plein didées!). Ou rachète toi un autre lit  ::  

Dailleurs tu fais comment, ils ont plusieurs paniers ? Un matelas ? Je réfléchis pour le FA, je me tâte à prendre un matelas bébé sils veulent dormir ensemble... 

Et pour les balades, tu prends une laisse chacun ou tu as une double/triple laisse ? 
Merci pour tes conseils famille nombreuse  ::  (Belgo tu peux répondre aussi  :Smile:  ) 

Voilà le bonhomme: 



Spoiler:

----------


## superdogs

Heureusement que c'est l'oeil droit qui est "caché", lol.. sinon, tu aurais pu l'appeler Jean Marie... ok, c'est nul mais ça m'a fait rire  ::

----------


## Petit coussinet

> Heureusement que c'est l'oeil droit qui est "caché", lol.. sinon, tu aurais pu l'appeler Jean Marie... ok, c'est nul mais ça m'a fait rire


 :: 

Pauvre chien  :: 

(osef mais quand mes grands frères étaient petits, la pire insulte qu’ils se disaient c’était “va vivre dans la famille de Le Pen!”). Je rigole toute seule là, ils avaient à peu près 6 et 10 ans, c’est quand même excellent  :: 

On lui cherche un nom avec mes colocs, on a fait une petite liste mais si vous êtes inspirés...

----------


## Liolia

oui tu as raison, je culpabilise beaucoup c'est dans ma nature je crois. Je verrais bien comment les choses vont évoluer. Ça ne se passe pas si mal en réalité, même si Castiel est... Castiel!

Voir Mazda stresser m'a fait réagir, et ce que je disais il y a quelques jours à savoir que mes chiens se prennent pour une seule et même entité est très vrai et problématique. Le temps est pourri il pleut tout le temps ça nous déprime et limite les promenades, j'ai donc repris les exercices que j'avais un peu laissé tomber ces derniers temps, à l'intérieur. Et le fait de les faire dans un espace restreint m'a bien démontré que les deux gars ne se cassent pas trop, ils font juste ce que fait Kingston. Alors j'en met deux dans la "chambre" et je fais travailler le 3e seul, et vraiment, Mazda est stressé et perd ses moyens, je vais prendre du temps pour travailler tout ça avec lui. 

Bon quand je disais que Castiel est Castiel, des que j'ai commencé les exercices avec un chien qui n'était pas lui, il a sauté la barrière de sécurité à cause des friandises. J'ai quand même galéré à trouver une barrière de sécurité qui fasse plus d'un mètre, et elle m'a couté cher, mais c'était une perte de temps, si il le veut vraiment il la saute. Je savais qu'il pouvait sauter sans souci les barrières de 70 cm. En fait la barrière représente pour lui un interdit, mais quand il s'agit de bouffe les interdits semblent devenir flous pour Castiel. 
Certains matins quand je prépare leurs plats, Castiel n'arrive pas à patienter. C'est le moment ou je pose les écuelles sur le sol qui est difficile pour lui. Je pose celle de Kingston et je repars a l'autre bout de la cuisine chercher celle de Mazda, Castiel profite que j'ai le dos tourné et saute d'un bond dans la cuisine, se précipite sur l'écuelle de Kingston mais avant d'y toucher il se rappelle que c'est interdit et retourne sauter la barrière qui donne sur le salon, au moment ou je me retourne avec l'écuelle de Mazda je vois son cul passer la barrière. Et il refait la même chose quand je pose l'écuelle de Mazda sur le sol. C'est plus fort que lui, et très drôle même si je ne ris pas pour ne pas l'encourager.

Je ne pensais pas qu'il sauterait la barrière haute, mais l'autre jour pendant l'exercice avec Mazda il a du la sauter genre 8 fois d'affilée attiré par les biscuits de récompense,  chaque fois j'ai du le remettre dans la pièce et je n'ai pas cédé. Au final il a cessé de la sauter et est resté tout trépignant derrière à attendre son tour de faire des exercices. Maintenant qu'il est plus vieux, il se montre aussi intelligent que Kingston, il apprend super vite c'est vraiment agréable de travailler les exercices avec lui, même si, olala quel obsédé de la bouffe celui là!

La dernière fois je passe avec eux dans la cuisine, il y avait sur la table mais poussé vers le mur une assiette avec des cookies que j'avais fait, toute la journée il me semblait que la quantité de cookies diminuait, et le soir, la dernière sortie j'ai vu ce qu'il faisait. J'avais quand même poussé l'assiette au fond contre le mur. Castiel agile, silencieux et rapide comme une danseuse de ballet, posait une patte arrière sur le banc dans un saut, une patte avant délicatement sur la table et cueillait du bout des dents un cookie qu'il engloutissait. Tout ça en un quart de seconde. Ma cuisine est en longueur, Castiel est toujours à la traine quand on la traverse pour aller au jardin histoire de fureter, mais là j'ai été impressionnée de sa dexterité et sa ruse. J'en ai conclu que la diminution des cookies était son oeuvre et qu'il avait fait ça toute la journée.

----------


## Belgo78

Moi c'est une longe de 5 m chacune :

3 longes ça demande pas mal de manipulations pour éviter les nuds(elles remuent pas mal mais ne tire pas trop trop), mais c'est devenu quasi automatique, là j'arrive même à tenir la lampe de poche en même temps  ::

----------


## Liolia

Evite l'accouple petit coussinet, car il arrive toujours un moment ou le mâle pisse sur la tête de l'autre...

----------


## Belgo78

Ou l'un tire et ça tire l'autre dans le portail ou le poteau(pauvre Doïna), à part avec des chiens ultra bien dressé j'y crois pas trop.

----------


## Petit coussinet

Il m’épate ton Castiel, il est super malin et intelligent. C’est super que tu le fasses bosser ! Ça doit lui faire du bien. 

C’est marrant que tu parles des séances de travail séparées parce que je viens de voir une vidéo là dessus (je te passe le lien) : https://youtu.be/MfRrBH_beX8 . Ca me donne de bonnes idées pour quand j’aurais le FA. 

Tu ne dois pas t’ennuyer chez toi ! Il a quel âge maintenant? 

Merci pour les conseils de laisse ! J’ai deux laisses de 5m, je vais commencer par ça. Après Aska est très souvent lâchée et comme on vit tout près d’un parc et d’une forêt ça va être plus simple.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Moi c'est une longe de 5 m chacune :
> 
> 3 longes ça demande pas mal de manipulations pour éviter les nœuds(elles remuent pas mal mais ne tire pas trop trop), mais c'est devenu quasi automatique, là j'arrive même à tenir la lampe de poche en même temps


Trop fort !! 
Bon avec de l’entraînement ça devrait aller...  
Tes filles ont été propres tout de suite Belgo ?

----------


## Liolia

Il a 19 mois, je commence a sentir qu'il prend de la maturité. Pour ta video c'est le rêve. Je n'arrive pas a obtenir que Castiel reste a sa place quand il y a une friandise. Et d'ailleurs les deux autres obéissent mais ça ne dure jamais plus de 5 min des lors qu'il y a de la bouffe. Le reste du temps Kingston et Mazda savent rester à leur place tranquillement, par contre Castiel c'est compliqué. Je m'efforce en ce moment de distribuer des friandises par surprise quand tout le monde est sagement posé a sa place depuis un moment. Mon souci reste d'avoir des friandises cachées dans ma main sans qu'ils le sachent. Ils connaissent le bruit de chaque emballage de friandise c'est fou, et des qu'ils entendent ce bruit tout le monde bondit. Je cache quelques biscuits dans ma manche, mais je trouve que cette technique n'est pas fameuse. Il va falloir que je trouve un autre moyen.

----------


## Petit coussinet

Ah bah attends je viens de me souvenir quelle a fait une vidéo là dessus aussi : https://youtu.be/DR831Q2fv-U. Cest cadeau  :: 
Je ne lai pas vue mais tout son travail est formidable donc je fais confiance. 

Aska cest un peu linverse, quand elle est stressée elle peut refuser ou cracher les friandises. Cest compliqué de travailler dehors parfois du coup. Mon problème cest plutôt de la garder motivée par la nourriture, je change très souvent de friandises du coup. Parce que une fois motivée elle apprend très vite, ça aide notamment pour sa peur des inconnus.

Ah bah Aska va avoir 16 mois, quasi le même âge ! Et pareil je sens quelle mature un peu bien quelle reste très chiot. Je sens que ses peurs vont sattenuer, en continuant de travailler, vers ses 2-3 ans (le vrai âge adulte), beaucoup de gens qui ont des border collie par exemple observent ce phénomène. 

Pour les friandises, jai une pochette en tissu qui saccroche au pantalon qui est top. Mais bon il faut être discret en mettant sa main dedans ! Sinon un bol en hauteur dans chaque pièce avec quelques friandises ^^

Edit : je viens de voir la vidéo du coup, elle est top comme dhabitude aha !

----------


## Liolia

le truc c'est que si j'ai un sachet dédié aux friandises à la ceinture Castiel va me suivre le nez collé à ma ceinture.

Pour ce qui est des friandises, les miens, n'importe quoi fait l'affaire hein, c'est des aspirateurs à bouffe.

----------


## lili2000

Liola, pour les friandises, tu pourrais essayer avoir des friandises dans la main sans la donner, sans t'occuper du chien puis lui donner lors qu'il se calme.
Mon labrador est pareil, avec moi ça va il se contient mais avec les autres c'est dur ++++ il devient fou ...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Pour la barrière, il faudrait le récompenser quand il est calme même si ça prendre du temps ...

----------


## Petit coussinet

Aha oui effectivement! 

Ah ça me fait envie un chien qui mange sans réfléchir tout ce que je lui donne. Mais bon mon père dit que c’est aussi très sympa d’avoir un chien qui n’est pas obsédée de la bouffe, on peut manger tranquillement  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Complètement d’accord avec Lili2000 !

----------


## Liolia

Lili2000 on travaille la dessus, pour le moment Castiel n'arrive pas a rester calme, et si la friandise est dans ma main fermée il la mordillle pour l'avoir, si je pose mon poing sur le sol, il la gratte et se roule dessus, si je leve mon poing avec une friandise il saute.

La bouffe le met en transe.

Mais Kingston est bien pareille hein, elle pratique la marche nonchalante au jardin, même quand je lui demande de revenir vite, mais si je chuchote le mot nonos, même quand elle est au fond du jardin elle revient ventre a terre comme si elle avait le feu aux fesses.

----------


## Belgo78

> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Trop fort !! 
> Bon avec de l’entraînement ça devrait aller...  
> Tes filles ont été propres tout de suite Belgo ?


Samba oui, Doïna et Akela non, j'ai rien fait de spécial et au bout de deux semaines elles avaient comprit. Attachement à leur territoire ? Me voir galéré à nettoyer ? ou juste le temps de se faire au rythme ? 
Depuis y a que quand elles sont malades qu'on a des surprises.
Faut dire qu'à part une paire de chaussons elles n'ont rien détruit en 1 an  :: 

Samba et Doïna avaient 2 ans à leur arrivée et oui d'un coup au mois de mai(vers leur 2 ans et demi) je les ai sentie mûrir, plus à l'écoute du groupe que d'elles.

----------


## Liolia

Quand une camionnette se gare dans ma rue et que mes loustics sont persuadés que c'est un livreur qui vient leur apporter des jouets ou des friandises, ou mieux, des jouets ET des friandises:



Quand c'est une voiture ils n'ont pas cette réaction  :: 

Je vous traduis le message:

Ils me fixent et leur regard dit: bah va lui ouvrir au livreur! Pourquoi tu te lèves pas là? Tu vas pas aller lui ouvrir? Et pourquoi il sonne pas? Tu vas pas lui ouvrir t'es sûre? Bah vas y ouvre lui pour qu'on ait notre colis de jouets et de friandises! Pourquoi elle lui ouvre pas?

 ::

----------


## Liolia

Aujourd'hui Castiel a beaucoup été en demande de tendresse, et tout a l'heure alors que j'étais dans la cuisine il s'est couché pile dans le fauteuil à la place ou j'étais avec une tête de chien convalescent. Du coup ce soir il va dormir avec moi, j'espère qu'il ne va pas me le faire regretter, j'ai vraiment l'impression qu'il a besoin d'un long dodo avec sa moman  :Big Grin:

----------


## del28

tu es faible  ::   :: 

c'est bien, tu partages la ressource  ::

----------


## Liolia

en même temps ce sera la première fois ou il dormira dans une pièce ou il n'y a pas Kingston, alors je sais pas si il va supporter. Je viens juste de réaliser ça. Mais c'est sûrement une bonne chose je pense.

----------


## soosoon

Le dilemne ultime, choisir entre môman et soeusoeur...
Ca me fait penser à une fois où Maggie a été confrontée à son propre dilemne ultime:
Chienne qui a l'anxiété de séparation ET la phobie de l'eau, scène de bord de mer.
Je décide d'aller me tremper dans l'eau pour me rafraîchir, jusqu'au mollet ça va, elle me regarde l'air interloqué.
Aux genoux elle commence à pleurer au bord de l'eau, aux cuisses elle n'y tient plus elle kaïkaï un grand coup et se jette à l'eau pour me rejoindre et me chope pour que je regagne le bord. On peut alors parler de fidélité à toute épreuve, plutôt mourir avec maman que de rester sans elle  ::

----------


## Liolia

Je viens de le ramener dans la piece des chiens, il est resté 45 min avec moi il a été intenable, c'était comme avoir une auto-tamponneuse dans mon lit...

----------


## manou 851

c'est un ado, il est un peu bourrin. je dors  avec ma jack russel mais il lui a fallu comprendre que si elle faisait le zouave, c'était direct dans l'autre pièce. Le lit de moman c'est calinou et roupillon et Chatbijou qui débute dans la maison c'est la même chose. Sont malins ils comprennent assez vite..

----------


## del28

> Je viens de le ramener dans la piece des chiens, il est resté 45 min avec moi il a été intenable, c'était comme avoir une auto-tamponneuse dans mon lit...


 ::

----------


## Sydolice

Cela me donne envie de recommencer les exercices avec Odalie et de commencer avec Clara ! 

Je donne peu de récompenses sous forme de friandises, sauf pour apprendre les tours d'obérythmée au tout début. Parce que je trouve que cela fait des chiens rivés sur le sac de récompenses. Il y en a beaucoup comme ça en démonstration et en concours et je trouve que cela rompt le charme de la complicité homme-chien. 
Le but étant de réussir quelque chose ensemble et d'y prendre du plaisir pour la réalisation elle-même. 

Mes chiennes sont par contre couvertes de compliments et de caresses immédiates dès que l'exercice est réussi. 
Ainsi j'ai plus de chances ainsi qu'elles réagissent positivement AUSSI dans les circonstances où je n'ai pas les récompenses sur moi.
Le chien adore inter agir avec son maître, apprendre, réussir et lui faire plaisir. Bien souvent, le récompenses alimentaires sont de trop ou trop systématiques chez certaines personnes. Le chien peut également apprendre en sachant que " ceci " est ce qu'on attend de lui. Les compliments le stimulant tout autant que des friandises. 
L'apprentissage est un jeu passionnant autant pour le chien que pour son maître. 

Longtemps, je leur apprend des trucs qui ne servent pas à grand-chose, ne serait-ce qu'à s'amuser : " tourne, recule, passe en dessous, tire le papier " etc ... 
Puis je passe à ce qui sert : " Assis, viens, la main ( elles doivent venir se coller à ma main et y rester )". 
Puis plus difficile : " pas bouger, pas toucher, couché ". 
Je reviens souvent à la première phase, celle des jeux rigolos.
Au bout d'un moment, les chiennes ne font plus la différences entre le jeu et l'obéissance. 
C'est ainsi que samedi dernier, j'ai pu sauver la petite souris avec laquelle Clara et le chat Félix jouaient cruellement. Lorsque Odalie l'a prise à son tour, je n'ai eu qu'à lui dire : " Odalie, pas toucher ! ". Gentiment, sans crier ou me montrer autoritaire et Odalie a lâché la souris.
Elle a juste réagit au jeu du " pas toucher ".

C'est bien de vouloir reprendre aussi l'éducation de Castiel. 
D'après mon expérience et ce que tu décris Liolia, je dirais que Castiel est un chien super doué, qui une fois canalisé, ne demande qu'à apprendre ! Un chien super intelligent comme lui est passionnant à éduquer mais c'est du boulot ! Parce que dès qu'il " s'ennuie " en apprentissage, il fait n''importe quoi. 
Il faudrait trouver une activité qu'il fait bien, qui lui plait et foncer à fond dedans. Comme la recherche d'un truc caché qu'il ne doit aller checher que sur ta demande, puis te la ramener et la lâcher ! Ce " simple " exercice apprend le :
Pas bouger
Va chercher
Viens
Pas toucher.
Quatre bases d'apprentissage dans un jeu. C'est génial !  ::  
Et amusant pour le chien sans avoir besoin d'un recours à la friandise. Ou très peu et pas longtemps ( pour le " pas toucher " ou " donne ". )

----------


## Liolia

Salut Sydolice, je suis assez d'accord avec ce que tu dis au sujet des friandises. J'ai Kingston qui est très axée friandises et je voulais que Castiel ne soit pas comme ça, malheureusement il est au moins aussi gourmand qu'elle. En général je n'utilise la friandise que jusqu'au moment ou l'exercice est compris, une fois fait, j'espace les friandises au profit des compliments.

Mon plus gros souci avec eux, dont j'ai pris conscience récemment, c'est leur incapacité a fonctionner individuellement. En dehors des balades. Je voudrais vraiment avoir les 3 avec moi et quand j'en nomme un qu'il comprenne bien que c'est de lui seul qu'il s'agit. En fait Kingston est la seule qui ne va pas forcément réagir quand je m'adresse aux autres. Les deux gars c'est impossible. donc je vais travailler ça en priorité, je pense que ça me facilitera grandement le reste.

----------


## duma762000

tout à fait d'accord avec Sydolice. Je ne donne que très rarement une friandise car je ne veux pas que les chiens obéissent pour avoir de la nourriture. Ils le font parce qu'ils voient qu'ils me font plaisir. Un OUUUIII enthousiaste, une caresse et en cas de succès énorme, un bizou (quoiqu'ils sont mal à l'aise avec ça à cause de leur passé). 
Castiel est encore un ado, plein de vie. C'est dur à cet âge mais il va se calmer. Mais il ne faut pas céder : ce qui est permis est permis, ce qui ne l'est pas c'est pareil. Une fois oui, une fois non ça déstabilise le chien et puis ce qui a été autorisé une fois, on ne sait jamais, ça peut être encore autorisé, donc j'insiste, je fais ma tête de mule, je l'aurai à l'usure..... Le chien (ou le chat) c'est beaucoup beaucoup plus obstiné que nous.
Pour la chambre, j'ai le cas avec la plus petite des chiennes. Elle pleurait à la porte, grattait. J'ai cédé, mais elle ne vient pas sur mon lit, elle a son panier et elle doit rester tranquille. Si elle commence à aller de ci de là, direct dehors, et je ne la fais plus rentrer. Elle a très vite compris et elle reste sage comme une image. Les grands ne viennent pas dans la chambre, ils le savent et restent dans leur pièce.

----------


## duma762000

Pour ma meute, très régulièrement j'en sors, tout seul avec moi. Ca permet de resserrer les liens, ouais j'ai l'attention pleine et entière de môman, chouette.... Ceux qui restent à la maison, je les entends pleurer, aboyer mais tant pis. Quand on a plusieurs chiens, c'est important de s'occuper d'un en particulier de temps en temps. Ca permet d'éviter trop de jalousie quand un chien est malade et qu'on doit forcément lui porter plus d'attention.
Il n'y a que pour les friandises que je donne à tout le monde en même temps. Par exemple, je donne un biscuit après un soin douloureux, les autres y ont droit aussi mais je donne un ordre facile (ex : assis). Chez moi c'est donnant donnant. Et comme cela pas trop de jaloux

----------


## Liolia

oui duma moi aussi je les promènes individuellement, ils ont mon attention et moi celle du chien qui m'accompagne.

----------


## Sydolice

Tu as combien de chiens Douma ? 

Liolia, c'est un des exercices les plus difficiles que de donner un ordre à un seul chien en présence des autres qui eux, ne doivent pas exécuter l'ordre. 
Il faut commencer 2 par 2 , au assis ( ou couché ) et n'en appeler qu'un seul. En disant le nom du chien avant l'ordre : " Castiel ... viens ! "
Au début, tout le monde bouge et il faut rester très, très calme. Surtout ne pas dire " non Mazda ! ", parce que celui qui obéit n'a plus envie ensuite de le faire si il entend le mot " non ".
Au tout début, il faut encourager seulement le bon chien qui bouge et se mettre très, très près. 
Mais il faut aussi très vite encourager tout autant celui qui ne bouge pas, parce que l'exercice ou le jeu est encore plus difficile pour lui !

Le mieux étant d'utiliser les signes avec la main. Chez moi, il y a un signe pour chaque ordre important. Donc," viens " avec la main à gauche pour le chien qui doit venir et " pas bouger " avec la main droite pour l'autre. 
Avec autant d'attention mentale pour l'un que pour l'autre !
Au début aussi, il vaut mieux ne faire venir que le même chien vers soi. Par exemple toujours Castiel et Mazda reste, jusqu'à ce que ce soit acquis.
Il vaut mieux choisir de laisser au pas bouger le chien le plus réceptif et le plus sage.
Puis reculer peu à peu, mais très peu. A deux mètres, ça suffit.

En suite, tout recommencer avec les rôles inversés mais les chiens à la même place ! Toujours Castiel à gauche par exemple et Mazda à droite.
Puis introduire le 3ème chien et recommencer tout le cycle.

C'est TRES long. Mais PASSIONNANT !
Je l'ai parfaitement réussi avec Utopia, Urfée et Candille.

On peut aussi le faire avec des obstacles, genre troncs ou truc en hauteur :
" Castiel, Hop ! Pas bouger ! " 
" Mazda, descend ! Castiel, pas bouger ".
C'est aussi très long, parce que au début, tous les chiens montent.
Ensuite, il faut réussir à ne faire monter qu'un seul chien !

J'ai réussi ce jeu avec mes 3 chiennes, Utopia, Urfée et Candille. 
Parfois, je faisais monter une chienne sur la banquette arrière de la voiture et une autre en bas pendant que la troisième attendait. Mais je les mettais toutes les 3 au assis avant de commencer.
C'est un exercice très fatiguant pour les chiennes parce qu'elles entendent un ordre qu'elle connaissent et ne doivent pas forcément y répondre.
C'est la raison pour laquelle je commence tous mes ordres par le prénom de mes chiennes. Jamais que l'ordre. Cela rend attentive celle qui entend son nom. 
Les ordres communs commencent par " les filles " !  :: 

Bon, vous l'aurez compris, je suis depuis toujours une passionnée de l'éducation canine. 
Ou plus exactement, de ce qu'on peut faire avec un chien. Et le plus loin qu'il est possible d'aller tout en continuant de s'amuser tous les deux.
On peut aller si loin. C'est si amusant et cela nous rapproche tellement de nos chiens.

----------


## Liolia

oui tu as raison, c'est dans les exercices qu'on a une communication très pointue avec eux. Je travaille ça avec eux mais c'est un joyeux bazar, c'est difficile de ne pas desespérer. Mais le temps fais toujours son oeuvre avec les apprentissages.

----------


## phacélie

Regarde comme il est sage le Castou, là  ::

----------


## Delphane

Je pense que ce lit spécial chien doit en faire rêver plus d'un ici...  ::

----------


## manoe

> Je viens de le ramener dans la piece des chiens, il est resté 45 min avec moi il a été intenable, c'était comme avoir une auto-tamponneuse dans mon lit...


MDR, j'imagine la scène   ::   ::

----------


## Belgo78

> Regarde comme il est sage le Castou, là 
> 
> Pièce jointe 433109


Je nous vois bien dans le petit lit avec les 4 chats et les trois filles dans le grand  ::

----------


## Petit coussinet

Les friandises, quand bien utilisées, n'entachent pas la relation... au contraire elles peuvent redonner la motivation nécessaire chez certains chiens pour vouloir à nouveau travailler avec leur humain  :Smile:  

Les friandises sont un simple renforçateur, elles viennent aider le chien à ancrer le comportement parce qu'il prévoie quelque chose de positif (que ce soit une friandise, une récompense vocale ou une caresse). 

J'ai appris à Aska à ignorer les friandises pas encore données (bon après c'était facile chez elle aha^^), je peux travailler avec elle en ayant une pochette à friandise ou un bol de friandises sur la table basse, elle ne les regarde même pas, elle me regarde juste moi et est attentive aux prochains signaux que je vais lui donner  :: 

J'ai toujours fait attention à ne pas renforcer quand elle regardait et pensait à la nourriture. Par exemple, pour la marche en laisse, je ne marque pas quand elle regarde mes mains ou la pochette, mais bien quand elle marche laisse détendue et qu'elle regarde en face d'elle. 
Que j'ai des friandises ou non n'impactent en rien son comportement. C'est juste que c'est plus renforçateur pour elle, donc ça ancre plus rapidement des comportements chez elle. Mais elle est très sensible à la voix aussi, aux effusions de joie donc j'utilise beaucoup aussi cela en fonction du contexte. 

Pour le contre-conditionnement, les friandises sont bien souvent extrêmement utiles. Elles aident à changer l'émotion quand le chien aperçoit tel ou tel stimuli. Par exemple, Aska est inquiète par les inconnus. J'ai passé beaucoup de temps à travailler ça, dès qu'elle voit un inconnu = "bien" + friandise, dès qu'elle passe calmement près d'un inconnu "bien"+friandise. Ca l'a beaucoup aidé, tout à l'heure je lui ai demandé de venir à mon pied quand on a croisé un inconnu en balade, elle a été hyper calme, même pas eu envie de le sentir en étant inquiète. Je l'ai félicitée à la voix, j'étais très contente ! Mais la voix n'aurait pas été un renforcement suffisant pendant la phase d'apprentissage, ça ne pesait pas assez lourd sur la balance pour réellement la détendre et la faire progresser plus vite. 

Je trouve que c'est au chien de choisir son renforcement, une caresse forcée n'est pas un renforcement (et si on observe bien les signaux, Sydolice tu dois certainement être attentive à ça, on observe que beaucoup de chiens ne perçoivent pas la caresse et le bisou toujours comme un récompense... parce que sensible, pas le bon moment etc). 

J'adore, comme toi Sydolice, apprendre par le jeu ! Pareil, Aska connait le "tu laisses" très bien, et comme c'est appris positivement, comme un échange, elle n'a aucun problème à laisser ou cracher ce que je lui demande ! 
Je suis entrain de lui apprendre des petits tours, elle aime beaucoup, il faut juste que je prenne plus le temps !

----------


## superdogs

> *Pour le contre-conditionnement, les friandises sont bien souvent extrêmement utiles. Elles aident à changer l'émotion quand le chien aperçoit tel ou tel stimuli. Par exemple, Aska est inquiète par les inconnus. J'ai passé beaucoup de temps à travailler ça, dès qu'elle voit un inconnu = "bien" + friandise, dès qu'elle passe calmement près d'un inconnu "bien"+friandise. Ca l'a beaucoup aidé, tout à l'heure je lui ai demandé de venir à mon pied quand on a croisé un inconnu en balade, elle a été hyper calme, même pas eu envie de le sentir en étant inquiète. Je l'ai félicitée à la voix, j'étais très contente ! Mais la voix n'aurait pas été un renforcement suffisant pendant la phase d'apprentissage, ça ne pesait pas assez lourd sur la balance pour réellement la détendre et la faire progresser plus vite.*



Tu me confortes Petit Coussinnet, dans ce que je pratique avec Alma.. Elle est maintenant détachée, quand c'est possible/sécurisé, et quand on croise du monde, je l'encourage à avancer, près de moi, tranquillement. Elle a tendance à accélérer légèrement l'allure.. je la vois se crisper un peu, mais elle ne cherche plus à fuir en avant ou à faire demi-tour, comme il y a quelques mois, même /surtout en laisse...
Une fois le "danger" dépassé, je félicite à la voix, sors une récompense et lui donne tout en continuant à marcher. ça fonctionne bien jusqu'à maintenant.

Par contre, c'est difficile de jouer avec Alma ; elle a peur des objets, des gestes de lancer, de reprise d'objet.. c'est d'ailleurs je pense ce qui fait que malgré les joujoux à sa disposition à la maison, elle s'en serve très peu. Elle commence tout juste à tirer un peu sur son ours Kong.. quand je lui présente.. mais quelques secondes seulement, puis elle laisse tomber..

----------


## Liolia

Ici comme je l'ai déjà dit Castiel a des difficultés a accepter de rester à sa place quand je le demande, il s'en fout déambule, embête les chats et les deux gros, et quand je lui demande d'aller à sa place il me jette des regards plein de mépris. La seule solution que j'ai trouvé quand il ne veut vraiment pas écouter c'est de l'isoler dans la pièce des chiens un moment, en général après ça il va a sa place avec plus de facilité pendant 1 jour ou deux. Je teste aussi de donner une friandise quand ils y sont depuis un moment. Bon j'ai pas l'impression qu'il se sente convaincu plus que ça par cette technique.

Tout a l'heure j'ai mangé un hot dog, et saucisse vegetale ou pas pour mes chiens ça reste des saucisses. Mazda est resté sagement a sa place mais m'a fixé avec convoitise tout le temps que je mangeais. Kingston m'a fixé aussi mais en plus elle s'est installée à 1 m de moi. Et Castiel m'a collé aux basques.

A la fin j'ai donné un morceau à Mazda en le félicitant. Kingston a tout de suite capté son erreur et n'a rien dit même si j'ai vu a sa tête qu'elle n'en pensait pas moins, mais Castiel, alala Castiel, il était révolté, ces yeux grands comme des soucoupes de chien dégouté de cette injustice  :: 

Et il a consciencieusement léché les babines de Mazda  ::

----------


## JAX75

Je viens de voir ton post rapidement sur cette canaille de casitel, le chien royal. Heureusement que ce n'est pas un enfant il serait horrible. Mais en chien ça le rend mignon. Ça dois pas être facile tout les jours pour toi de vivre en fonction de tes loulou avec toutes ces bêtises qui ne laissent pas trop de repis. T'as du courage et ça ce voit que tu les aiment même s'il t'écoute pas trop et que eux font leurs vie. Il a une belle bouille le castiel

----------


## Liolia

Castou reste le chouchou  :Smile:

----------


## Belgo78

Superbe photo  ::  (ça calme les nerfs direct)

----------


## Liolia

T'avais les nerfs Belgo?

----------


## Belgo78

Un petit peu mais pas que à cause d'ici  ::  

Pas grave je vais prendre mon médoc préféré : ballade avec les filles  :: 

Kingston est magnifique notre prochain chat/chien sera un noiraud ou ne sera pas  ::

----------


## dogeorge

Sont trop beaux !!!!!

----------


## phacélie

::

----------


## manoe

Excellent !! J'adore  ::

----------


## nathalie2795

Castiel respire la 'zenitude' sur cette photo 
elle requinque je trouve 
merci

----------


## Liolia

Coucou!

Il faut croire que Castiel est quand même sage, car le père noel très attendu est passé!







Je n'ai pas pu faire plus de photo, car l'ouverture du premier cadeau à donné lieu à une danse de la joie, et les autres sont floues, mais je vous rassure ils ont tous été gâtés, une belle balle pour Mazda, un renard pour Castiel et une serpent pour Kingston.

Castiel a un nouvel amour dans sa vie, ma fille, il l'avait rencontré à Noel dernier, mais ça ne lui avait pas fait cet effet. Il était peut-être trop jeune pour tomber amoureux. Il hurle de joie et en tremble quand elle descend l'escalier, et reste collé à elle tout le temps déployant toute sa séduction. Bon faut dire ça marche, elle en est gaga aussi. En promenade il veut que ce soit que elle qui tienne sa laisse et il en est fier comme un paon!

----------


## Belgo78

Ah oui elle a un don, les trois mouftent pas  :: 

Vos petites vacances ont l'air très chouettes  ::

----------


## Liolia

Aujourd'hui il a fait très beau, j'ai pris quelques photos de Castou qui va bien, écoute de mieux en mieux, même s'il reste voleur et obstiné:

----------


## manou 851

il est en mode brave chien, bien musclé, à l"aaise dans ses patounes !! bravo mon garçon un vrai mamour !!

----------


## Belgo78

Quand on le voit en photo, plus aucun doute ce n'est pas lui qui a volé les croquettes  ::

----------


## Liolia

pourtant je te confirme que c'est lui, car comme chaque fois qu'il en vole, ensuite il pète à tout va, oscours....

----------


## Belgo78

Les miennes n'ont pas besoin de voler les croquettes pour chats pour faire ça  ::

----------


## manoe

Quelle gueule d'ange ce Castou  :: 
Belgo à raison, on lui donnerait le bon dieu sans confession  ::

----------


## Liolia

Castiel mangeant une crêpe:



Mais ou est la crêpe?  ::

----------


## lili2000

> Castiel mangeant une crêpe:
> 
> 
> 
> Mais ou est la crêpe?


Pauvre chien, il a rien eu  :: 
 ::

----------


## monloulou

Zéro crêpe zéro miette, c'est Kiki qui l'a mangée  :: 
 ::

----------


## Liolia

Oh que si il l'a eue, mais il se goinfre trop vite pour que j'immortalise. D'ailleurs c'est grace a vous toutes que je leur donne désormais une crêpe chacun, avant ils avaient une crêpe pour trois. Vive rescue pour les chiens gourmands! Et j'ai des gourmands, y a aucun doute la dessus.

----------


## Liolia

Les deux agités du bocal:

----------


## monloulou

::  la tête de Castou quel comédien !  ::

----------


## Liolia

oui c'est mon Molière à moi  ::

----------


## Liolia

Il fait super beau aujourd'hui, qu'est-ce que ça fait du bien!

----------


## Liolia

Castiel, tellement au taquet quand le matin je leur dit que c'est l'heure de se lever qu'il en embarque la couverture  ::

----------


## Liolia

::

----------


## Belgo78

"Ohh maître je te file mes croquettes péteuses"
"Je t'adoube fidèle compagnon "

----------


## monloulou

::  Castou caresse le chat  ::

----------


## Liolia

Castou pose sa patte sur la tete de tout le monde. Celle des chiens, des chats, la mienne. Je crois comprendre que chez lui c'est un geste amical. Totoro aime beaucoup, car il se frotte a sa patte. Je revais de pouvoir les prendre en photo en train de le faire, je suis trop contente d'y être arrivé!

----------


## monloulou

J'adore ton Castou y compris ses bêtises  :Smile: , unique ce bébé  ::

----------


## lilyssie

Ahah la mienne fait la même chose à la chienne de mes parents et après elles se roulent des pelles  ::

----------


## Liolia

faut que tu penses à faire une photo  ::

----------


## lilyssie

J'ai ça qui s'en rapproche le plus, on voit (un peu, la photo est claire) la patte sur la tête, c'est la phase pré roulage de pelle  ::

----------


## Liolia

Je mets quelques photos de Castiel prises cet aprem'

Castiel va bien, très bien, il pète le feu et respire la joie de vivre. Il est de plus en plus sage, et ça fait du bien, bon on est pas a l'abri d'une bêtise ou d'un vol, mais après tout, moi je ne suis pas parfaite, donc je n'ai pas besoin d'un chien parfait.

----------


## manoe

Que du bonheur sur ces photos, comme d'habitude...  ::

----------


## lilyssie

::

----------


## Liolia

Hier c''était pas sa journée à Castou, d'abord y a eu l'affaire du nonos du dimanche que mes chiens adorent. Je leur ai donné, le téléphone a sonné et à la fin de la conversation j'ai trouvé Castiel fixant Kingston qui mangeait un os. Bon Castiel met bien plus de temps que les deux autres a finir son nonos, mais c'est aussi parce que monsieur ne veut pas d'un moyen nonos adapté à sa taille, il veut un gros comme les gros. Je suppose qu'une fois le sien fini Kiki a piqué en douce celui de Castiel. Il a eu un gros morceau de panse séchée pour sa consolation.

Et le soir alors qu'il dormait contre moi sur le canapé ( bien qu'il n'ait pas le droit hein  :: ) j'ai découvert que Castiel est chatouilleux de la truffe et des oreilles. J'ai pas pu m’empêcher de l'embêter car il est tellement enquiquineur que c'est un juste retour. Il dormait profondément et je lui frôlais la truffe ou les oreilles du bout des doigts, il donnait des coups de pattes dans les airs et ronchonnait en dormant. C'était trop drôle. Il a fini par se réveiller et se coucher sur moi pour me lécher le visage ( j'aime pas ça ) c'était sa vengeance, et on a fait un gros câlin.

Mon Castou chatouilleux  ::

----------


## Liolia

Coucou!

Castiel va bien et est devenu bien sage à part concernant le vol. Il est toujours aussi fou de Kingston. Parfois elle en a marre que les deux gars la collent, dans ces cas là elle s'efforce de retrouver son espace vital sur le fauteuil une place. Mais pour Castiel une place ça veut rien dire...



Aujourd'hui ils ont tous eu leur douche du printemps, en général ils sont pas fans mais heureusement castou a trouvé une vieille souris morte laissée par les chats au jardin, il a pu se rouler dessus et retrouver ainsi une bonne odeur de chien honnête.

Et puis après l'effort le reconfort avec le nonos du dimanche...

----------


## lili2000

J'adore tes photos et ta façon de raconter les aventures de Castiel  ::

----------


## Belgo78

Castiel devient sage? ou Liola s'habitue à ses bêtises?  ::

----------


## Liolia

non y a une vraie amélioration, heureusement. Je sens une envie de bien faire de sa part. Heureusement car sans ça il aurait fini par avoir ma peau le bougre. Il m'a définitivement dégouté des chiots par contre... PLUS JAMAIS!

----------


## monloulou

> J'adore tes photos et ta façon de raconter les aventures de Castiel


+1 
Liola tu pourrais écrire un roman photo  ::

----------


## Liolia

Coucou les copains, des petites photo de cet aprem'

----------


## Belgo78

Magnifiques, sont presque aussi beaux que mes 3 fifilles  ::

----------


## Liolia

Bon j'ai cru que Castiel était malade ce matin car il m'a donné l'impression d'avoir moins d'appétit que d'habitude. Mais en fait il a peur des travaux. C'est vraiment bizarre car ce même voisin a fait de gros travaux bruyants il y a 15 jours et il n'avait pas peur. Et hier non plus d'ailleurs. Le bruits resonne dans les murs car je crois qu'il est en train de casser une petite dependance qui était collée au mur de la maison. Lorsqu'on est sortis ce matin tot le bruit avait commencé et il n'avait pas peur. Là ils sont sortis et Castiel s'est mis en mode pot de colle absolu. J'ai été marcher dans le jardin en l'encourageant a me suivre pour qu'il fasse ses besoins mais il rampait dans les herbes. Et des que je me suis rassise il voulait rester dans mes bras. Je sais qu'il ne faut pas renforcer les peurs des chiens, mais lorsque je le repoussais il allait se terrer sous la voiture. Du coup je l'ai laissé monter sur mes genoux, il est trop marrant avec ses pattes autour de mon cou. Mais du coup il a pas fait ses besoins. J'espère qu'ils feront une pause a midi que je puisse le convaincre de faire caca. Je sais qu'il y a des periodes ou il peut y avoir des peurs, il va avoir 2 ans dimanche d'après les estimations veto.

----------


## Belgo78

Je pense qu'il valait mieux le laissé monter sur tes genoux de lui même que le repousser  ::  Après faut juste pas les sur-rassurer, rester naturel comme on fait et est habituellement.

Puis bon j'espère pour toi que ces travaux sont occasionnel donc pas une peur à bosser au quotidien.

Avec cette idée de renforcer les peurs,... j'étais pas loin d'avoir le résultat inverse avec Doïna en l'éloignant des personnes lorsqu'on croisait, plutôt qu'en la rassurant sur place tranquillement comme elle le demandait(après en même temps Akela faisait tout le contraire j'en ai bien ch.. mdr). C'est souvent très subtil comme travail  ::

----------


## Liolia

oui c'est ce que je me dis, ne pas renforcer les peurs en rassurant trop, mais bon qu'il reste terré sous la voiture je pense que c'est pas non plus une façon de le rassurer. En plus les deux gros avaient pas peur, mais quand ils ont vu que Castiel restait sur mes genoux dans le jardin alors que d'habitude il m'ignore et fait le fou, ils sont venus me coller aussi comme des pauvres malheureux. Là dans la maison il reste contre moi, bon on va attendre que les travaux s'arrêtent.

----------


## Belgo78

Une petite tarte aux pommes et il pensera à autre chose  ::

----------


## Liolia

bah ecoute je suis inquiète, franchement je le surveille car je me demande si il est pas malade. Il a mangé lentement ce matin, alors on entend très fort les travaux dans la cuisine, mais il n'a pas de symptômes particuliers a part qu'il est super sage et calme. C'est louche. Hier soir il a réussi a voler sous mon nez un pain poelé et il l'a mangé. Il a peut etre du mal a digérer.

----------


## Belgo78

Comme ça je dirai que juste la peur peut lui rendre la digestion difficile, peut être voir en l'emmenant un peu plus loin des travaux? bien sûr à moins d'1 Km avec le papier, ...  ::

----------


## monloulou

Comment va Castou ? il a peut-être entendu un bruit quelconque qui l'a fait peur, pas de fievre/coup de chaleur ?

----------


## Liolia

non il est en bonne forme, c'est les travaux.

----------


## Liolia

Les travaux se sont arrêtés y a 1h00 et Castiel a fait son caca et a retrouvé son audace. Je suis comme lui j'aime pas le bruit, mais enfin pas au point de me bloquer les intestins. Faut dire c'était vraiment très très bruyant, hier quand ça a commencé les hirondelles se sont barrées je les ai plus revues. Je pense qu'elles ne sont pas loin. J'espère que la partie bruyante est bel et bien terminée et que ça va pas reprendre demain, mais je pense que si c'était pas fini ils n'auraient pas arrêté en debut d'aprem.

----------


## Liolia

La pluie s'est arrêté dans l'aprem, on était tous bien contents:

----------


## Delphane

Sati, on dirait qu'elle pense "Décidément ces chiens, ils sont sympas, mais ils ont pas inventé la croquette"...  ::

----------


## superdogs

Hello Castiel  :: 
Quelles nouvelles ? Tu te calmes, nous a dit ta môman...
Et je ne sais pas si tu as vu, mais y'a un loulou, on dirait ton cousin, à l'adoption.... Il s'appelle Paddy.

----------


## Liolia

Oui il se calme faut pas le dire trop fort. Il a fugué ce matin et j'ai du le courser sur des kilomètres. Comme d'habitude il a voulu suivre Totoro. Mais ensuite il a entendu une perdrix glousser, alors là il était aveuglé par cette bizarrerie excitante. Je l'ai suivi en croks dans les champs plein de gadoue. Des que j'étais a quelques metres de lui, il repartait dans l'autre sens. Et la perdrix qui gloussait de plus belle. Il se mettait en arrêt a l'ecoute de tous ses sens, subjugué. J'ai réussi a l'attraper car il s'est arrêté plus longuement a renifler un truc. Alors j'ai pu m'approcher plus et lui faire des cajoleries de la voix qu'il n'a pas pu faire semblant de pas entendre. Il est revenu en posture de coupable. Faut que je trouve cette nouvelle breche ou il arrive a passer. Il est tout sale il s'est roulé de partout.

Sinon, oui ce petit chien a un gros air de famille avec mon diable.

----------


## Liolia

Une petite photo prise ce soir, comme vous pourrez le constater on voit a quel point Castiel est honteux et rongé par la culpabilité de m'avoir fait courir ce matin:

----------


## Jade01

::

----------


## manoe

::  
Mais quelle belle tête de fripouille... ::

----------


## superdogs

On sent le chien super stressé à la vue de Liolia !!!

----------


## manoe

Clairement !!! Il semblerait que Liolia possède une extraordinaire autorité naturelle devant laquelle toute sa tribu tremble... ::

----------


## superdogs

::   :: mais quel bonheur de tomber chez elle ! y'a des chanceux quand même et heureusement !

----------


## Liolia

En vrai il s'était bien calmé. Mais je pense que depuis 10 jours il nous fait une petite poussée de connasseries. Il re fugue, alors qu'il avait arrêté et il a trouvé un nouveau moyen pour emmerder Mazda dans la maison. Il lui pique sa balle et va se terrer sous le fauteuil là ou Mazda peut pas l'atteindre, et il le fixe. Mazda reste devant le fauteuil a chouiner. Je suis obligée de débusquer Castiel hors de sa cachette et de rendre sa balle à mon pauvre Mazda.

----------


## mamandeuna

Quelle tête de patate le Castiel ! Toujours sa tête de chien heureux  ::

----------


## Liolia

Aujourd'hui ça fait tout juste deux ans qu'on a trouvé Castiel, attaché a sa ficelle. Il pleuvait des cordes en juin y a deux ans, on avait fait une sortie entre deux pluies, et quand on l'a trouvé il était pas content, bien mouillé, il kaïkayait tout ce qu'il pouvait. C'est la première photo que j'ai fait de lui:





Aujourd'hui il fait partie de la famille, et peu importe a quel point il est chiant  ::  on ne pourrait plus se passer de lui, et lui de nous.

----------


## lili2000

Bon anniversaire d'adoption  ::  ::

----------


## superdogs

Très touchant, sa tite tête il y a 2 ans.. l'avait déjà l'air, mine de rien, de savoir implorer...





> *Aujourd'hui il fait partie de la famille, et peu importe a quel point il est chiant  on ne pourrait plus se passer de lui, et lui de nous.*


C'est à ça qu'on reconnait que l'amour est né... ! faut faire gaffe, c'est insidieux ce truc là !! on ne se rend pas compte, pis, un beau jour, bam ! on se rend compte qu'on est raide dingue ...

Champagne Castiel  ::

----------


## titinette064

Bon anniversaire Castiel  ::

----------


## Belgo78

Oui y a deux ans on venait de trouver la maison et je commençais à chercher un wouf wouf pour moi et à lire l'histoire de Castiel  :: 

Joyeux arriversaire Castiel  ::

----------


## monloulou

Bon anniversaire Castiel  :: , suis en retard mais pas grave c'est toute l'année son anniv' chez Liolia  :Smile:

----------


## Liolia

Ben quoi? C'est dimanche, normal je mange mon nonos du dimanche.

----------


## lili2000

::

----------


## Liolia

Un coucou de Castou 1er

----------


## Houitie

J ai forcément pense à ton chien !

----------


## Liolia

::

----------

